# IVF May/June/July 2015, Lets Get Ready!



## Renaendel

*IVF updates*

*Baby on Board!*
Beneathmywing :baby: 
Bettybee1:baby:
Hopefulcat:baby:
Lalala8 :baby:
Mommylov :baby:
MrsL4 :baby:
N8ie :baby:
Pecks :baby:
Waitingongod1 :baby:
Wantingbubba7 :baby:
WhiteOrchid24 :baby:

*PUPO (Preggers until Proven Otherwise)*
Renaendel

*Waiting on FET*

*Waiting on Fresh Transfer*


*Waiting on Retrieval*
JesseC
Mrs W 11
AshleyLynn

*Deciding What's Next*
222excited
Chimmi
Hk515
Miraclemaking-cyst, so maybe iui
myonechance
Babydancing13
Stellagirl

*Joining us Next Cycle Aug/Sept*
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/assisted-conception/2305963-ivf-aug-sept-2015-fresh-frosties.html
Hopethisyear
Kat_F
Krissy
Misscassie-fresh
SarahC14-fresh
Tifftc
Wish2bmom-fresh
Xxdreamxx


----------



## beneathmywing

Just wanted to wish you luck! xxx


----------



## Renaendel

Thanks!

I am going to keep adding stuff to the front page that I look up from my questions. I know you veterans know this stuff but this is certainly is learning process for me.

What should my BMI be for better IVF rates?

The best rates for IVF occur between 18-25, with those above 25 losing upwards of 10-15% of their chance of success depending on the clinic. But BMI doesn't tell the whole story. IVF should be a great equalizer for weight since it is just combine sperm and egg, then put back in, but it isn't always and here is why. When doctors do your egg retrieval, the clearer the picture the easier it is for them to safely and accurately retrieve eggs. Fat in and around the abdominal cavity push the ovaries away so they are much more difficult to see and draw the eggs out. So if you have an egg retrieval superstar doc, bmi may not matter as much, but it could make that part of the journey more dangerous. Time for me to start doing sit-ups! @23.5 with some tummy pudge.

Good explaination and pics
https://www.advancedfertility.com/weight.htm


----------



## Renaendel

Next research question
What OTC supplements should I start taking now to increase egg retrieval yield and quality?


----------



## AshleyLynn

Hi! I'll join you here. I'm hoping for a July IVF so I'll be right behind you!


----------



## Renaendel

Nice! Welcome!


----------



## AshleyLynn

Thank-you! I haven't done anything to get ready yet, but soon I'll start breaking out the vitamins and supplements to improve egg quality. This will be my 3rd IVF, but my first with my current SO.


----------



## Renaendel

I'll be waiting to start supplements. I have an appointment on March 17th and as part of it will hopefully do a full blood nutrient profile. Once I know what I am low on I'll be increasing the suppliments. So far just a prenatal (Rainbow Lite), calcium with built in vitamin D and 4000 mcg of prescription folic acid. But once that is over will be hitting the ubiquinol, EPA:DHA(4:1), possibly prescription b complex and maaybe royal jelly.


----------



## AshleyLynn

Ah, gotcha. That makes a lot of sense. We did our consultation last year and were set to do IVF in October, but had some setbacks. At that time my thyroid hormones were a little high, although still within normal range, so they wanted to put me on some medication for that. I might look around and see about trying to lower it before we go back in. Thanks for reminding me I need to find my prenatals and start them up again. I have a box of supplements around here somewhere including ubiquinol, royal jelly, omega 3 supplement, etc. I might try to narrow it down this time and see which ones I really think will help the most. I also plan to start acupuncture again soon. 

My first two IVF cycles were frozen transfers with my ex-husband. We got 42 eggs, 28 fertilized and 12 survived to Day 5. We sent them off for PGS testing (as I had several miscarriages) and only 5 of them came back normal. We did 2 cycles where we transferred 2 perfect embryos each time and neither took. We are opting out of the PGS testing this time due to the expense, but it has me worried since last time over half of our embryos were not normal. So this time I really want to work on egg quality and maybe my current SO's sperm will work out better ;) Last time we opted for IVF due to the miscarriages, even though I still had 1 tube at the time. This time I have no choice as I have now lost both tubes to ectopic pregnancies. You are wise not to chance the tubal factor and go straight to IVF.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Hi Ren - I can't believe we are over here together and Hi Ashely & Beneathmywing too!

**Copied from my journal**
DH and I met this morning with our RE and next step is IVF planned in June. We spent almost an hour with him while he explained IVF, PGD and different medications and supplements. We are being assigned a IVF nurse who will contact us next week with a list of supplements I need to start taking and start on a timeline. It's all very exciting.

The way my RE does IVF seems different from what I've heard most peoples experience. He does it over 2 cycles. The first month is all about getting the ovaries healthy and then doing the egg retrieval. After the egg retrieval the embryo is frozen and then the next month is spent on getting the uterus ready for implantation and getting the prior months high hormonal meds out of the system. Then the ET is done 4-6 weeks later. Has anyone heard of this before? He says he has had a much higher success rate with Frozen ET rather than fresh. We are also doing PGD

Anyway, the supplements he recommend is DHEA, CoQ10, Vitamin D, Vitamin E, Growth Hormone and continue prenatal. He said I could expect 1-3 usable embryos. So it looks like it's supplements for the next few months and then ER in June and ET in July. I'll know more next week when my coordinator calls me.


----------



## Renaendel

Wooho, that is great news!

Because of a bunch of things I had to get bumped to the September protocol. The clinic just set their june and September dates and it turns out that egg retrieval is the day before we leave seattle. Since I will need daily ultrasounds that week and I will be out of state it isn't happening.

This is a good thing. It should give six months for my small intestine to heal if we can figure out what is up. That is the average time it takes. I have no idea what will be up with rheumy but it means I don't have to quickly finish diahnosis in April and move immediately to iVF drugs in May. It will give me time too to find out if there are any oral meds I need if I can take them via injection instead.


----------



## Hopethisyear

That's good they aren't rushing things for you. Get all the ducks in a row first.


----------



## BabyDancing13

Hey ladies, good luck with your cycles. I am starting FET #2 in April for May transfer. Will be having endometrial scratch too. x


----------



## Renaendel

Nice Baby Dancing!

HopeThisYear, are they doing day three pgd or trophectoderm PGD? I had heard it is a lot easier on the eggs to do the trophectoderm.

I have updated our preliminary testing dates on the first post. :)


----------



## Renaendel

Ok. So my doctors office called. They don't recommend any suppliments. I am to take my prenatal and my folic acid. They said nothing else has been proven through papers so they don't recommend them. This is very different from what I have heard from other ladies.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Renaendel said:


> HopeThisYear, are they doing day three pgd or trophectoderm PGD? I had heard it is a lot easier on the eggs to do the trophectoderm.
> :)

I have no idea, I have never even heard of that. What's the difference?

That's interesting that your Dr doesn't recommend any supplements.


----------



## Renaendel

Here is a nice review.
https://www.advancedfertility.com/trophectoderm-biopsy.htm


----------



## Hopethisyear

Thanks Ren. I'll have to ask but I'm thinking it's trophectoderm PGD. All I know is I have to wait between cycles so they can send it off to some lab. I need to make a list of questions to ask my nurse.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Good luck everyone. I'm just stalking.


----------



## Renaendel

Not sure if I updated here. I got my nutrient level tests back. Looks great! So I am going to stay on my exact suppliment list. Prenatal, QNOL ubiquinol, calcium with vitamin D and an extra 3000 folic acid. I'll be adding royal jelly 3 months prior to retrieval.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hey Renae what is the nutrient level test? Is it a blood test? I might want to ask for it. Thanks


----------



## Renaendel

Blood tests to check iron, vitamin D, all the Bs, calcium. It was enough vials that they just took a bunch of blood and filled the vials after. Basically since my small intestine is scared from Celiac Disease this lets them see how much I am actually absorbing. So I am taking a lot more calcium and folic acid than most but I am absorbing just enough to be in the middle range. They reran a few autoimmune panels too and my numbers there are way better than last time. So my tissue transglutiminase antibodies are finally in normal range which means that that section of my body shouldn't be being attacked anymore.


----------



## waitingongod1

hey Girls can I join!? I am about to do my first IVF... I think mayish.... I was about to do my last and 3rd IUI until I got a call from my doctor that someone picked me from my egg sharing application I put in. (Never thinking anyone would pick me) so I am jumping ship to IVF this coming cycle.. First ultrasound is April 8th to check on uterus and everything and hopefully with start injections after that. Not really sure about the whole process or anything... haven't done IVF before so pretty overwhelmed! Have been TTCing for a while so it would be great if this would work and if I could help out another couple! I have been taking prenatal for 2 1/2 years... added CQO-10 about 6 months ago and will continue those. Exercise was doing 5ks and stuff but have knocked it down to just light walking and lifting some weights.. nothing strenuous or abs.. Anything else I should be doing for prep??


----------



## Renaendel

Hey, welcome I added you to the first post.

Huge congrats on the egg donation. What amazing news. Good luck on the 8th. Everything you mentioned sounds great. Have you looked at ubiquinol vs. coq10? Some say it is better. Though since you are doing an egg donation I don't know if it matters as much. 

Best of luck keep us posted as to how it all goes. You are going to be the first one through I think. Love to hear about all of it.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Welcome Waiting! Congrats on the egg sharing, great news! Keep us posted with your IVF cycle as you are the first in this group to do it. I wish you the best of luck with everything.

AFM - I think I've just decided to play the PGD by ear and see how my cycle goes. I think that if I only get 1-3 embryos I will just have them transferred and not bother with the PGD. We only get one shot at this and I think I would just rather have them in there then being frozen, tested, etc...I don't have to make a decision today or anything. So it looks like I'll be starting BCP in early May and doing an endo scratch that month also.


----------



## mommylov

Hi Ren! CCRM had me take the following:

CoQ10
Baby Aspirin
Fish Oil
Prenatal
Vitamin D
Pycnogenol 
Myo Inositol (Pregnitude)
Vitamin E
Vitamin C
L-Arginine

I hope Im not missing anything!


----------



## waitingongod1

Renaendel said:


> Hey, welcome I added you to the first post.
> 
> Huge congrats on the egg donation. What amazing news. Good luck on the 8th. Everything you mentioned sounds great. Have you looked at ubiquinol vs. coq10? Some say it is better. Though since you are doing an egg donation I don't know if it matters as much.
> 
> Best of luck keep us posted as to how it all goes. You are going to be the first one through I think. Love to hear about all of it.

Thanks! No I haven't heard of that one my doctor is a huge believer in coq10...so I'm going to stick it out plus with if next month don't think it would have anytime to work. Some of you I don't know how you afford or swallow that many pills haha!


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi all! mind if I join? I'll be starting my BCP 4/20 or so if this last natural cycle doesn't take, so I believe retrieval/transfer will be in May. 
We've been TTC for about a year and a half now, no luck at all. I'm 39, DH is 37. His SA came back with low volume and fair-ish motility, morphology was fine. But the doc put him on clomid anyway. I am dealing with DOR for no apparent reason (except age, I guess), so the doc said to hop to IVF. We'll be transferring 2 (if we're lucky enough to get 2 good ones!), we're foregoing the PGS testing b/c it's not covered and we want to let nature run its course (granted we would have done PGD b/c it was covered). The doc agreed that this is the way to go.
I asked my doc about additional supplements too - I'm taking prenatals only - and she said the same as Ren's doc. She doesn't recommend anything else b/c there is no evidence that it actually helps. Makes me feel good that she's a 'facts only'-type gal. But I have really started watching what I eat and am working out a lot more since about January. I hope this helps something!
Sooooo - DH and I are going on a trip to New Orleans for an early 40th bday gift for me, b/c I hope to be preggo in Dec when the real one comes around! We'll prob start the BCP when we get back. Again, if this natural cycle doesn't work out, of course. :)

Hi, Hope! Thanks for telling me about this thread!!


----------



## mommylov

Renaendel said:


> Looking to make the jump into IVF in June. :happydance: (oops postponed to sept)
> 
> I really really hope this works and my hubbs and I can get our ducks in a row. I have a tubal factor and getting pregnant on my own just isn't safe anymore. He has super sperm.
> 
> What are you ladies doing to get ready?
> 
> So far I am on a progestin, estradiol birthcontrol, then ubiquinol.
> 
> Egg Trasfer Dates
> 
> BabyDancing14, WaitingOnGod1 - May
> AshleyLynn - July
> HopeThisYear - July
> Renaendel - September

Oh and my xfer month is looking like it will be May as well to allow for PGD/CCS after retrieval :)


----------



## Renaendel

Sweet, ok I have you two ladies on the list.

It makes me feel better that there is another doc out there that said the same thing mine did Want2bmom. 

Mommylov, keeping my fingers crossed for a beautiful retrieval!


----------



## mommylov

for the CoQ10, CCRM also said that this is what they wanted to me to take and I was taking 400mg 2X/day


----------



## Hopethisyear

Wish & Amy - yeah, you found us!

I don't have anything to report, just waiting for AF
:dust: to everyone


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hi ladies, mind if I join? I've just had a failed cycle of ivf in feb and am going to try again in July this year! My old clinic didn't recommend any supplements either Ren because there was no clinical evidence that they worked. My new clinic recommend that lots of reports are positive and so I have nothing to loose by trying. I'm taking dhea and ubiquinol coq10. 

I'm doing long protocol this time so will start the pill on my June af and egg retrieval and transfer will be in July! Feels like ages away at the moment but it will soon come round.

Is anyone doing anything else to prepare? I'm upping my exercise, doing fertility yoga (DVD at home) and eating healthily, cutting right back on alcohol (after Easter!!!)

Looking forward to keeping each other company on our journeys. 

Oh and hi BMW :hugs: keeping my fingers crossed for you at your next scan xx


----------



## Wish2BMom

not really doing anything else to prepare - I cut back on coffee and have green tea now instead. I have coffee maybe once a week. I've increased my workouts and improved my diet drastically but that was more to lose the holiday & work from home weight I've gained since we got married! I'm TRYING to drink less but by the time Friday comes around, my brain wants wine. But i don't drink M-Th, I'm trying not to on Sunday while I cook!
I asked the doc what I/we could do to prepare and she didn't really have any recommendations besides what we're already doing. All of the meds in IVF are for egg prep, uterus prep, etc - so there doesn't sound like much more I can do except be a strong, healthy host for my future alien being!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Welcome Mrs W!
Sorry IVF didn't work for you the 1st time, I hope things go better this time for you.

As for getting ready for IVF I have a ton of supplements I'm taking. I cut alcohol, sugar, wheat and coffee out of my diet and am drinking 1-2 cups green tea per day. I'm trying to eat more fruits and veggies but since I hate veggies I have to hide them in my smoothie or juice.

AFM - AF showed today as expected. Now one step closer to IVF. I'm supposed to call my RE on Monday to let them know.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Thanks hope!! I was drinking green tea too, although I didn't realise there is caffeine in green tea, so now I usually go for mint or a nice flavoured one as well as normal decaf tea. I don't think there is much in it though and it's so good for you.

Sorry to hear af came but great news about getting the ball rolling with ivf! I found starting and doing all of my injections and scans really exciting!!


----------



## JesseC

Hi all! I'm hoping to start my first IVF cycle in July. I'm 31 yo, DH is 31 as well. We were TTC for a little over 1 year, had just finished 4th cycle of Femara for unknown infertility in February 2015 when I had lap that was supposed to check my tubes and remove a cyst on my right ovary. Unfortunately when they did that, discovered that I had advanced stage IV endometriosis, L tube is totally blocked and R tube is distorted with ovary buried in scar tissue. So we decided IVF is really the only way for us.

His sperm have all checked out great, DNA fragmentation test was good news too. My ovarian reserve is "excellent", so fingers crossed that this works out!

I've got a surgery coming up with the da Vinci robot on 5/7/15 to try to break down the scar tissue and free up my ovaries (while the L one isn't covered in scar tissue, the scar tissue below it makes in in a less than ideal position for ER). HOPEFULLY if that goes well, we'll do our first cycle in July! So excited to be able to talk with women on a similar schedule, good luck to all!!


----------



## Renaendel

Welcome Jesse, good luck with your Endo removal surgery. It sounds very high tech. Hopefully the can clear up stuff so you can get lots of follicles.


----------



## waitingongod1

JesseC said:


> Hi all! I'm hoping to start my first IVF cycle in July. I'm 31 yo, DH is 31 as well. We were TTC for a little over 1 year, had just finished 4th cycle of Femara for unknown infertility in February 2015 when I had lap that was supposed to check my tubes and remove a cyst on my right ovary. Unfortunately when they did that, discovered that I had advanced stage IV endometriosis, L tube is totally blocked and R tube is distorted with ovary buried in scar tissue. So we decided IVF is really the only way for us.
> 
> His sperm have all checked out great, DNA fragmentation test was good news too. My ovarian reserve is "excellent", so fingers crossed that this works out!
> 
> I've got a surgery coming up with the da Vinci robot on 5/7/15 to try to break down the scar tissue and free up my ovaries (while the L one isn't covered in scar tissue, the scar tissue below it makes in in a less than ideal position for ER). HOPEFULLY if that goes well, we'll do our first cycle in July! So excited to be able to talk with women on a similar schedule, good luck to all!!


Welcome and good luck! That lap surgery is such a scary step for a lot of people trying and many don't end up doing it. I did it and didn't they find anything, but look at yours! If you wouldn't have ended up doing it they would have missed a lot to be able to help you. Everything seems to work on just in time! I never expected to be at IVF with unexplained fertility, but here I am : ) But that is okay, just want that baby : )


----------



## Hopethisyear

Wow our little group is growing this is great! Ren, I'm so glad you started this thread. Welcome Jesse & Best wishes!


----------



## Wish2BMom

wow Jesse, that's a lot to have gone through already! Good luck on the procedure, it does sound very high tech and sci-fi!! :)


----------



## mommylov

Morning Ladies! I love that we have so many girls going at this close together! :) Rainbows for everyone! :flower:

Re the tea, CCRM says no caffeine at all starting 3 months prior to IVf through atleast the 1st tri. He said small amount of caffeine after this is ok but if you can continue to be caffeine free throughout pregnancy that would be ideal. DH asked "Does this include cholcoate?". I looked at them both with a look of panic and DR G replied with a "yes". All I could hear in my head was "Noooooooooooo". He also said to stay away from green, white, and black tea. This is hard since I am a coffee/tea drinker so he suggested that I try Celestial Seasoning's Bangel Spice Tea with a little milk and sugar. Its pretty tasty and has been doing the trick for me so far. :)


----------



## Hopethisyear

Amy - my mouth dropped open when you just said no caffeine at all, I really like my green tea in the morning. I do love the celestial seasonings bengal spice tea though so I guess I will stock up on that. Hopefully I can order it online because the stores have been out of it here for a while.


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh man. Ugh - I just posted this in another thread but I feel so confused when it comes to this. "live life as you do right now, don't worry about it!" vs "drop all caffeine, alcohol, chocolate 3 months before you even plan on conceiving". Madness! I have 2 cups of green tea in the morning and I swear it's helped with ewcm and O'ing earlier. 
boy oh boy...


----------



## mommylov

I totally felt the same way as you girls. I figured for me, I tried the "Im going to just relax and let it be" and did I wanted (in moderation ofcourse) and it didnt work. I just figured now that we are pouring everything we have into this and with CCRM's stats, I guess Ill listen to what they say.... sigh. It was VERY hard for me as I love love love coffee and to not be able to even have decaf??? Cut off an arm why dont you! (sorry a little dramatic hehe) I just keep telling myself "It will be worth it for a little healthy bub". :D

He said the stay away from most teas like the raspberry teas and what not. As he was going down the list I mustve had a glazed look on my face because thats when he said "I think that you will really like the Bengal Spice Tea" so I did. If you need me to get some for you here and ship it to you, PM me and let me know. :)


----------



## Wish2BMom

I bought some yesterday! I'm having ONE cup of green tea and then I'll switch to that. Small changes :)


----------



## Hopethisyear

Amy - you are so sweet to offer to mail tea. I finally found some, yay! I seriously love this stuff.

So my Dr. scheduled me for an endo scratch which is supposed to help with implantation. Everything I have read has said it's supposed to be done around CD21 the cycle before ET. He has me scheduled for around CD 21 this month. We weren't planning on doing ER until June and then I thought ET around July so I am super confused. I'm going to call my nurse today just to make sure we are all on the same schedule. She also mentioned sending in a RX to my pharmacy yesterday, so I'm not sure what that is for (antibiotics or BCP). It's only 5:30AM here now so I will call when they open. Sorry if anybody read this already in my journal.


----------



## waitingongod1

I've never had a endo scratch...wondering if my doc will be doing one. My appointment for ultrasound and doctor visit has finally arrived. It is tomorrow! Can't wait to have more information!


----------



## mommylov

Im curious about the endo scratch since I was told I will be having a biopsy (I think that's going to be the same thing) with my FET.

Just got news this morning that my dr wants to delay trigger yet another day. Im on stim day 13 today and so worried that this will affect egg quality. I know that everyone's body is different but still has me worried. :( Has anyone gone through an IVF cycle prior this thier upcoming one? This is #2 for me (#1 with CCRM though).

**EDIT: I meant to say I was on Stim day 13, not 16 so I changed it above..whoops!**


----------



## Hopethisyear

Amy, Sorry you are delayed one more day, but just think lots of super ripe eggs ready for plucking.

My RE office has no idea what is going on and I'm getting frustrated. She said maybe April, maybe May but hold off on BCP which she told me to start today. Grrrr


----------



## MrsL4

My husband (29 in June) and I (just turned 29) are starting our third medicated and monitored IUI this month on clomid (we are unexplained).

I am started to look ahead because it seems to me IVF will be the next step. Our REI said after three medicated IUIs we would meet and make a new plan....so we will see what this month holds.

However, can't lie...I am losing a bit of hope and looking at IVF and adoption.

Just a little overwhelmed because our state doesn't mandate infertility coverage, so some medications are covered, but not actual IVF. 
We have never been "betting" people and it is so hard to dump a lump sum for something that may never happen. Just trying to keep the faith!

Will be following along with y'all and praying everyone has successful treatments!


----------



## xxDreamxx

Hi Everyone,

Can I join :)

I am 40 with half an ovary (AMH last tested in 2013 was 1.2) and my hubby has a low count (4-6 million) and is XYY.

We had IUI in Feb 2013 and fell pregnant but lost baby at 16 weeks gestation to Triploidy (a random chromosome condition). We were commencing IVF 8 weeks later but I was already pregnant naturally so the cycle was not proceeded with. Our boy is now 13 months old.

I had wanted to start trying again when he was 6 months but around 4.5 months, I found a lump under my c section and previous fertility surgery scar and it turned out to be a rather large incisional hernia which had to be repaired ASAP. I had open mesh hernia surgery in Oct and 25cm of mesh and 4 titanium screws were used to repair it. It's taken me some time to recover but we started trying naturally in Jan but so far (3 months) we have not been successful. I have booked in with 2 clinics for an initial consult in mid June so have 9 weeks to a) lose much weight as I can and b) keep trying naturally. One of the clinics has a BMI limit but is the clinic I was at before and is close to home and the other has no BMI limit, comes highly recommended but is further away.

Anyway, I am on Elevit, CoQ10 and today started taking Vitex.

Nice to meet you all :)


----------



## Wish2BMom

welcome MrsL and dream! 

my goodness, we all have such interesting histories that get us to this point, huh?

MrsL - I hope IUI works for you - 3rd time's a charm! GL!

dream - your boy is adorable!! GL on the weight loss and trying naturally for the next couple of cycles. This is my last natural cycle, I'm 4dpo right now and just hoping for the best. My LP is pretty short, though, so I don't even know if we have a shot. I should know if AF is here in about a week. I have a low AMH too - I think it was 2.3 or 2.6. Not ideal for a 39 yr old. 

hope - how can the office be confused about that?!

mommy - I wouldn't be too concerned - I'm sure the risks between egg quality and egg size have been weighed and they feel this is the better option. You'll have a nice, fat healthy egg waiting to go!! 
and PS - the Bengal Spice tea is probably my new favorite thing. I had 2 cups yesterday, added a bit of sugar and milk to make it a chai. THANK YOU!!!


----------



## mommylov

Wish2BMom said:


> mommy - I wouldn't be too concerned - I'm sure the risks between egg quality and egg size have been weighed and they feel this is the better option. You'll have a nice, fat healthy egg waiting to go!!
> and PS - the Bengal Spice tea is probably my new favorite thing. I had 2 cups yesterday, added a bit of sugar and milk to make it a chai. THANK YOU!!!

Thank you :) Oh Im so glad you liked it! I was pretty happy with it as well and thought it would tide me over for a while :)

Welcome to all the new ladies!!! I love how this group is growing! Hopefully we will all be bump buddies here soon!!! :cloud9:


----------



## waitingongod1

Ugh...thought I would be ready to start ivf after today's Scan but they found a polyp that I will now be having surgery on to remove it ...seems like one thing after another. I just want to start already!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Waiting - Sorry to hear about the polyp. It's so frustrating when you are mentally ready to go but your body isn't. For me it always seemed like 2 steps forward and one step back. Hopefully this surgery will be a giant leap forward.

Mrs.L - Welcome! I know exactly how you feel about not being the "betting" type. Hopefully you can at least look into financing. Have you looked into the refund programs if it doesn't work.

Dream - Welcome! Good luck with your weight loss!

Wish - I add vanilla almond milk to my Bengal Spice and it's so yummy

Amy - Trigger day for you...whoop whoop!!

AFM - Still waiting to hear back from my RE about when EndoScratch will be, but nurse said we are planning for ER for early June. I just want to talk with my nurse and set down more of a timeline because I'm so confused on whats going to be going on and when I'm going to have to be flying to see RE.


----------



## waitingongod1

MrsL4 said:


> My husband (29 in June) and I (just turned 29) are starting our third medicated and monitored IUI this month on clomid (we are unexplained).
> 
> I am started to look ahead because it seems to me IVF will be the next step. Our REI said after three medicated IUIs we would meet and make a new plan....so we will see what this month holds.
> 
> However, can't lie...I am losing a bit of hope and looking at IVF and adoption.
> 
> Just a little overwhelmed because our state doesn't mandate infertility coverage, so some medications are covered, but not actual IVF.
> We have never been "betting" people and it is so hard to dump a lump sum for something that may never happen. Just trying to keep the faith!
> 
> Will be following along with y'all and praying everyone has successful treatments!

My husband and I are in the same boat! Not being betting people either only doing ivf because of egg donor sharing. Otherwise we don't have the money for it. Already have started the adoption process too. Our certification classes start Saturday!


----------



## Wish2BMom

ugh waiting, that stinks. I'm so sorry - I'm with Hope, though - hopefully this is the last barrier and you'll be good to go!

Hope - I'd be badgering them. Request that your nurse set aside some time to call you and do what you said you need. Especially if you're having to fly places - that's plenty of reason to want to have someone go over all of the details and put them in a calendar!

Amy (is that waiting?) - happy trigger day!


----------



## MrsL4

Oh wow! I know we are all hopeful for IVF success....but would you mind sharing any good resources for adoption if you have any?

I think our plan is try do one fresh cycle....and one frozen, if we are lucky enough to have enough eggs....if that is unsuccessful I think we will take a little time to regroup and start the equally as stressful adoption process.

My meeting is next week with my REI to discuss the next step....we are on our third cycle IUI with clomid.....ultrasound next week to see if we are ready to trigger.


----------



## MrsL4

hopethisyear --
we have thought about the refund or shared risk programs, however we are currently going to a major academic medical center (we both work there) and i really trust them with my medical care.....plus any insurance benefits are only eligible within my network (even though my state doesn't cover infertility so there are minimum benefits....but they cover the ultrasounds and whatnot).....so i am hesitant to go else...know what I mean? I feel like I have access to some of the best care.....I do wish they had a shared risk group, but I don't think many academic centers do...it seems to me like it is more of a private practice set up.


----------



## waitingongod1

MrsL4 said:


> Oh wow! I know we are all hopeful for IVF success....but would you mind sharing any good resources for adoption if you have any?
> 
> I think our plan is try do one fresh cycle....and one frozen, if we are lucky enough to have enough eggs....if that is unsuccessful I think we will take a little time to regroup and start the equally as stressful adoption process.
> 
> My meeting is next week with my REI to discuss the next step....we are on our third cycle IUI with clomid.....ultrasound next week to see if we are ready to trigger.

We are going through adoption classes through dhhr. For foster to adopt. We are just not in a place to pay 20-60 thousand for a baby to adopt. It does take a good 6-9 months just to get certified so you might look at your time schedule. It is a little stressful getting ready for ivf and adoption at same time but hopefully won't have much wait time I'd failed ivf and we plan to adopt even if we get pregnant because I am never trying for another again haha


----------



## MrsL4

Thanks! 
Yes - isn't it crazy how much finances can influence our decisions?!

We are still having yo-yo emotions with infertility treatment.....being unexplained makes you feel like "nothing is wrong" so why can't we have a success?! That part makes coping with infertility difficult....for us at least.

IVF is quickly becoming our reality (I was in left field when IUI was mentioned.....let alone IVF)....and OF COURSE I hope and PRAY it will be successful!....but I also hope, if it isn't, it sheds light on something that may be happening. That way we can "grieve" and cope with the issue a little better than we are doing now.

I am starting to think more about adoption because the bottom line is I want to be a mother. However, I think I need a few more answers before I can jump in feet first. 

Our tentative plan is this month third round IUI....then hopefully one fresh IVF. And fingers crossed that we can have some to freeze for at least one frozen cycle. We are paying out of pocket, so I can't see doing more than two fresh (and that will be a stretch).

After that....I think I will need a few month break to emotionally regroup, then start with the adoption process.

I agree....dealing with infertility treatment and adoption must be overwhelming.....I am sure you have highs and lows with both, but what an exciting time for y'all! To grow your family!


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

Hi Ladies,

Do you mind if I join you? We are just starting IVF with ICSI for the first time after 2 failed IUI's. I have a 5 year old DS and we have been trying for #2 for almost 3 1/2 years. 

I take my first BCP today along with my prenatal vitamin; CoQ10 and Vitamin D. My Dr also suggesting eliminating or reducing Wheat as well from our diets so we'll be doing that. If all goes well I'll start my meds in 3 weeks then the actual procedure will be happening in May!! Eeek! I am nervous and worried but also super excited!! It would definitely be nice to have some support from ladies that are going through the same thing now or in the future!


----------



## Renaendel

Wow, so many new names to add, welcome everyone!

I am on my new pre IVF diet as of yesterday.

No gluten (wheat, barley, rye, oats), no dairy, no eggs and I have to follow a full low FODMAP diet.


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

Thanks!

If you don't mind me asking what is a FODMAP diet?! What on earth are you going to eat?! Good for you for sticking to it, I thought I was doing well with no Wheat and limited dairy!! ;)


----------



## Renaendel

WhiteOrchid24 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> If you don't mind me asking what is a FODMAP diet?! What on earth are you going to eat?! Good for you for sticking to it, I thought I was doing well with no Wheat and limited dairy!! ;)

Low FODMAP diets are used for people with many large and small intestinal problems. It should help my nutrient absorbtion for the mythical baby.

Here is my food list.
https://stanfordhealthcare.org/cont...nutrition-services/docs/pdf-lowfodmapdiet.pdf

I have only done it for two days but this is what I have eaten so far.

gluten free bacon, potato, tomato and zuccini all scrambled together with Italian seasoning. 

For dinner I made Vietnamese shrimp spring rolls with romance hearts and red bell paper and a spicy soy peanut dipping sauce.


----------



## waitingongod1

WhiteOrchid24 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Do you mind if I join you? We are just starting IVF with ICSI for the first time after 2 failed IUI's. I have a 5 year old DS and we have been trying for #2 for almost 3 1/2 years.
> 
> I take my first BCP today along with my prenatal vitamin; CoQ10 and Vitamin D. My Dr also suggesting eliminating or reducing Wheat as well from our diets so we'll be doing that. If all goes well I'll start my meds in 3 weeks then the actual procedure will be happening in May!! Eeek! I am nervous and worried but also super excited!! It would definitely be nice to have some support from ladies that are going through the same thing now or in the future!

White- bitter sweet for you to join. Glad you are on this step with us. But sad you are here too! Glad you have a plan! I'm having surgery next week and then hopefully starting when you do!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Welcome white. 

I'm struggling with getting on the healthy wagon ready for our next ivf. It feels so far away I've got a bit complacent. I joined slimming world last week so hoping that helps me with being generally healthy! Got to cut the wine right back though, my biggest weakness!! 

We've got so much on with moving house and jobs that time if flying by!


----------



## mommylov

Hi girls, just a quick update. I had 28 eggs retrieved on Friday. 19 were mature but only 10 fertilzed with icsi. This is far worse than my last clinic and I had higher hopes with me being at CCRM this time. Indont get what happened and the embryologist said the same thing. There were 4 more eggs that matured fringing so they were going to try and fertilize those yesterday. Should be getting a call today to see how they are all doing. Hopefully we have 14 now but the embryologist said not to count on the second day icsi embryos. I'm so worried and just want to have atleast 5 healthy, normal embryos to work with for next months transfer. :(


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

Mommylov - I'm sorry you didn't get as many as you wanted. I remember reading info on my fertility clinic site talking about the statistics for eggs etc and was surprised by how low it may eventually get. Still I have my fingers tightly crossed for you that you have a good number for next month. Stay strong :hugs:

MrsW - I totally understand how you feel.... wine is my biggest weakness as well. I don't drink huge amounts but there's nothing I like more at the weekend than a few glasses of wine to relax and unwind with and enjoy with a nice meal.... We're also moving house so I know I'm going to find it hard not having some wine while we are going through everything!! For us we have decided to eliminate it completely since we've had 2 failed IUI's and since we are spending so much money on IVF we want to give it our best go! So between no pasta, bread, ltd dairy and no wine it's going to be a tough couple of months!!! That being said I will happily give them all up if it means I get my much wanted little baby!!

I hope everyone else is well! :hi:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Mommy - Fxed you get the 14.....

Hope - I also travel for my IVF and all of my procedures so I can feel your pain. I would be a bit aggressive and let them know that you have to get airplane tickets etc. and that you cannot wait to have a tentative plan in place.

AFM, I am new here....on to my second IVF. I had laparoscopic and hysterscopic surgery to remove a rather large fibroid in my cavity and wall of my uterus. I am healing now and am on schedule for my July IVF. My dr has said she will be a bit more aggressive with me this time around as I only produced 9 eggs and she had hoped for more. So fxed this is a very successful thread and that we are all complaining about morning sickness very very soon!


----------



## waitingongod1

Update...God must be testing my patience through this ivf...went for pre op today...surgery thursday...well they called me this afternoon and surgery has been pushed back till next Tuesday due to a water break at the hospital!...also my doc is going out of town the next day for a week...so now my appointment where we were going to lay out my time line for ivf ect. That was going to be this Monday is now being changed to 2 weeks from now...more waiting...oh well probably will be better for some reason..


----------



## mommylov

Waiting, grrrr super frustration about your surgery being pushed! I was told that this whole process definitely teaches us patience but sometimes I just want to scream when things don't go right. :growlmad: But like you said, maybe this is happening to allow for a better time to have that appt. :thumbup:



WhiteOrchid24 said:


> Mommylov - I'm sorry you didn't get as many as you wanted. I remember reading info on my fertility clinic site talking about the statistics for eggs etc and was surprised by how low it may eventually get. Still I have my fingers tightly crossed for you that you have a good number for next month. Stay strong :hugs:

Thank you so much! I too thought it was cray how low the rate was. Then again, its crazy how every month a woman only has a 25% chance of getting pregnant and it seems to happen for so many that dont want it. :shrug:



ttcbaby117 said:


> Mommy - Fxed you get the 14.....

Thank you and I second what you say.... wishing everyone a uterus filled with a bean(s)!!!

Hope everyone is doing well! :flower:


----------



## ttcbaby117

waitingongod1 said:


> Update...God must be testing my patience through this ivf...went for pre op today...surgery thursday...well they called me this afternoon and surgery has been pushed back till next Tuesday due to a water break at the hospital!...also my doc is going out of town the next day for a week...so now my appointment where we were going to lay out my time line for ivf ect. That was going to be this Monday is now being changed to 2 weeks from now...more waiting...oh well probably will be better for some reason..

Delay after Delay. I hate that, but great attitude. What is the surgery for? I have just had hysterscopic and laparoscopic combo. It was last week Friday and I am healing up now. I had a huge fibroid removed from the cavity and wall of my uterus. So happy it out of there!


----------



## waitingongod1

Hope your healing well! I've had that surgery before! This surgery is pretty simple just getting a polyp removed


----------



## Hopethisyear

Waiting - sorry about the delay. I had that surgery a couple years ago. It was pretty easy, though my surgery was late in the afternoon and the following day I still didn't feel well from the anasthesia so I went home early (should have taken the day off).


----------



## wantingbubba7

Hi ladies, do you mind if I join? Im currently starting a two month break before we start IVF with ICSI in June... im so excited and nervous to start !! Im so scared it wont work and so excited at the odds that it might actually work :/ im such a rollercoaster of emotions at the moment, I think my husband is sick of me hehe


----------



## Hopethisyear

Wanting - Welcome!! I feel the same way and I think my hubby does too. I'm doing IVF with ICSI and PGD in early June with Egg transfer in July. It's so scary to think that it might not work. Do you know when you start? FX'd that it works for both of us.


----------



## wantingbubba7

Hi hope, what is PGD for? My doc hasnt mentioned this I dont think.
My cycle will start 1st-2nd week of June so will start then, my doc does a fresh transfer so will all be within June I think... im making an appt to see my doc about 2 weeks before im due for AF so she'll explain more to me then. 
I dont know how to pre prep my body for everything, ive read such mixed reviews. At the moment I just take my multi plus vit D and have changed coffee too tea, we are going to start eating more fresh food over the next couple of months. Do you think this is enough? Are you doing anything to prepare?


----------



## Mrs W 11

Welcome wanting bubba! 

Waiting ugh, sorry to hear about the delay. I agree the whole process is so frustrating! Hope it happens soon for you.


----------



## Renaendel

Welcome wanting!


----------



## MrsL4

Met with our REI today.....third planned IUI is this Saturday. Then just wait.....and if we don't get a BFP, moving right along to IVF. Our clinic does the IVF in batches....so most likely medications would start the end of May, with retrieval the 2nd week of JunAll sorts of mixed emotions, but mostly glad we are moving forward, one step at a time. Just praying hard for a baby!

At our meeting, our REI pushed single embryo transfer pretty hard. I am 29....DH will be 29 in June....no known problems (blood work, HSG, SA, respond to clomid)......she's been happy with our response to clomid the past three IUI rounds (that includes this one). I am having a hard time deciding that because my heart wants to transfer 2....but my head says we should do one, to make sure we have a healthy pregnancy and baby. I guess I am having a hard time deciding because I think the egg quality would affect my decision a lot....and also how many eggs that make it to day 5. If we have a bunch, and can freeze them, I would be more willing to place just one.......but if we only have 2 good ones, I would be tempted to do both.


Anyone else thinking about that?


----------



## Renaendel

I have really struggled with this. I am 36 and my RE is planning on transfering two. I mean the goal of this is a live baby. Twins is going to be more expensive than doing a FET after a fresh cycle. my brain also thinks one, but my heart wants a child so bad that I am having an issue going against what my RE recommends.


----------



## MrsL4

Renaendel - agreed! We are in similar predicaments. I guess it is good with both realize our head and hearts aren't matching....but it is still hard to combine those when becoming a mother and having a baby are so instinctual for many women! 
In general, I handle stress and life's curve balls pretty well, but infertility is another beast. I feel like the mother instinct is something beyond comprehension.....so even though I know I shouldn't be upset, I can't control my feeling of being upset. My brain keeps telling me to be rational, and positive, and we have good odds and we love our clinic.....but my heart just wants a baby and wants one now!

You are still on for September, right?
If this IUI fails, our estimated egg retrieval will be June 8....obviously that can change a lot! But we will see.


--------------------------
Our REI hands out a folder with lots of articles/Q&A type of things.....and one sheet is the recommended number of embryos transferred.

It says:

Most Favorable prognosis: First cycle of IVF; Good quality embryos; excess of sufficient quality to cryoperserve; prior success with IVF

Under age 35; rec 2 embryos but for patients with the most favorable prognosis consideration should be given to only transferring 1 embryo

35-37 With a more favorable prognosis; no more than 2 embryos 
All others; no more than 3 embryos

38-40 No more than 4 embryos. Patients with a more favorable prognosis should have only 3 transferred

Over the age 40 No more than 5 embryos should be transferred.


For patients with 2 or more previous failed cycles and those having the least favorable prognosis: additional embryos may be transferred with appropriate counseling


Donor egg cycles and the number of embryos transferred should be based on the age of the donor
---------------------------


Obviously, these are just GUIDELINES and it all depends on your situation.

But for us, we are considered the "most favorable" since we are young and have no known issues......but my problem is, we are "most favorable"...but we clearly haven't gotten pregnant in 18 cycles! So I have a hard time wanting to put just one back. 

I think it will be close to a game time decision, because the amount of eggs retrieved/fertilized will strongly influence that. 

DH and I are not interested in doing multiple rounds of IVF, we are paying out of pocket and simply cannot drain our finances completely. We are in agreement that at least one fresh, and hope for enough eggs for one frozen.....maybe two if we are lucky to have that many eggs.

If both of those don't work, we may be able to do one more fresh down the road.....but that would really be pushing it. (again, that decision would be if we still don't know why the IVF isn't working and we think it will succeed).

-------------------------------
I forgot to ask about supplements yesterday ( but will tmw during IUI)......but I have been taking vit d, vit e, coq10, b complex, prenatal, baby asa, and fish oil.

I think I will continue to take them the next 6 weeks (surely it can't hurt anything) and then if they don't recommend them, just stop once I start all my IVF meds. But maybe it will help my egg quality over the next few weeks:) 

I have been taking all of that for at least a month so far. Well prenatals over a year and a half haha.


----------



## ttcbaby117

It is a tough decision and I was contemplating this myself during my first IVF. In the end, I left it up to the Dr. I had to have trust in her that she would not steer me in the wrong direction. I felt that if I ended up with twins, then God would assist me in raising them....God and my mother of course ;).

That cycle for me failed and we did not get pregnant. I will be starting another fresh cycle in July because we only had 1 frostie from our first. Like you, we pay out of pocket, and we have to buy plane tickets to get to our RE, so I understand the financial burden. 

I have entered this IVF with the mindset that if she wants to put three back in, then I will deal with whatever the outcome is. Of course, after speaking with her she is leaning towards 2. We don't have age on our side though, I am 39. This is def a decision that you can make once you see how many embies you get and what their quality is. Again, have faith in your dr as they are the experts at this.

I hope this helps, please let us know what you decide.


----------



## MrsL4

Thanks ttcbaby

Yes I agree. Yesterday was just our meeting to discuss "next steps" if this IUI doesn't work. She said she expected us to have enough eggs and respond well to the medications (she didn't say the dosages that we would be prescribed, but did say it would be the lupron protocol because that is the safest and most controlled)....and that most likely, she would recommend one egg transfer. 

She also recommended ICSI...either total ICSI or split the embryos. Right now, we are planning on total ICSI....one less variable included in all of this, from our standpoint. 

We were also pleasantly surprised that the cost will be a few thousand dollars less than we had anticipated (and my insurance covers up to 5k in medications, so it will cover at least one cycle)......we went in thinking only one fresh and maybe a frozen.....but we may be able to do a bit more than that now, given the change in cost. 

And agreed too.....on our mothers and God helping us out, whatever the outcome may be!

I am sorry your first cycle didn't work. I do hope you and your doctor were able to learn from it and make any changes that are needed for this round. (it looks like this is the case as you are getting intralipids next round).

Wow - buying plane tickets on top of infertility costs....that's a lot. Not just financially, but planning everything too. Did you just stay in town for the retrieval? 

We are very blessed that we work at the same institution as our REI...so I am able to walk over and be the first ultrasound of the day and go back to work quickly.


----------



## mommylov

Its definitely a tough decision. Our first clinic transferred 2 the first cycle and then 3 the next and I'm 34. I have been pregnant before (on our own) but always mc'd. Then I wasn't able to get pregnant for a year so you would think that they would've said let stick with two max. Now I'm at CCRM and they are telling me 2 max for my age so I guess it depends on the clinic. I read somewhere that someone was in a similar situation and their previous clinic also transferred more embryos but their success rate wasn't as high. Then they go to CCRM transfer 2 and BOOM...twins. DH and I talked about it and I have always had a fear of having twins and DH said something similar to what Ren said... "Our goal is to have a baby so if we put two in and end up with two, then that is our fate". We have always said that we wanted two kids but to have them right off the bat scares me. Its a personal choice and one that you can only make for yourself. I just wish there were more solid statistics out there but I guess going off of your clinics stats is the best way to go?

Update on my embryos... out of 14 we had 3 that they were able to biopsy yesterday. They said that there were 4 more that were early blasts so they were going to give them one more day to see if they could biopsy those today. I'm praying they are. Im grateful to have anything but to have 7 vs 3 will make me feel a lot better. PRAYING that they are normal.


----------



## ttcbaby117

mrsL4 - yes in my first IVF, they split my eggs and did 1/2 ICSI and 1/2 regular. All of my regular fertilized, in and the ICSI worked as well. I ended up with 3, 2 she put back in and 1 frostie. That is awesome you are right there, what a benefit. My dr did change a few things for this next round. She had me suppress with Birth control, which caused me to get cysts. Because of this, I ended up on Birth control and Estrace for almost 2 1/2 months. This over surpressed me in my IVF cycle so I didn't make as many eggs as she thought I would. This time around she is not going to suppress me at all (no risk of cysts) and just start my stimming on cd 3. I had read that this is sometimes better for people of my age, so I will go with it.
Not to cause you more concern but I felt I should tell you that my only surviving eggs were all the ones that fertilized on their own. My ICSI ones were not good enough. I don't know why, but I think it comes down to the timing of it all. The sperm knows when an egg is good to go while you are depending on the lab tech to time it perfectly. Again I almost hesitate to tell you that and to you cause more heartache in the decision making, but I did want you to have all the facts.

mommylov - that is wonderful, I will pray you get those other 4. Please update us when you know!


----------



## MrsL4

mommylov - will say a special prayer for you and your growing embies!

thanks ttcbaby - I'm glad you told me! that's why I love coming to these boards, because of everyone's experiences. 

our clinic has 4 REI doctors and you end up meeting all of them through the ultrasounds and whatnot....so for my last baseline ultrasound, it was one that I hadn't met yet.....and I was asking her just to tell me what our options were after 3 medicated IUIs.....so she started talking about IVF and she was in favor of half ICSI and half regular

However, yesterday our doctor said if we were interested in having an experiment or were dying to know why we haven't been successful, we can do half and half (and see which does better).....but if we have no desire for that, she would recommend all ICSI. 

Just like not knowing if we are going to transfer one or two.....I am not positive on doing all ICSI, although I am leaning towards that. 

OH - and a side note, my doctor is pregnant with her IVF baby and is due this summer, which is kinda neat. She really understands what it is like to go through IVF (although I don't know her personal story - but the feelings are the same!)


----------



## ttcbaby117

Wow that is awesome that you get so many Drs to kinda bounce things off of. I have met 2 in my clinic and I love them both. It was interesting to find out about the 1/2 and 1/2 experiment on my eggs. I didn't know she was going to do that at all. In a way I am glad I didn't find out till later because then I would have been plagued with another decision, like you are. This stuff is tough, who knows if we are making the right decisions. At the end of the day, all we can do is follow our heart and hope for the best. This time around my dr is doing 100% IVF which is kinda scary to me, as my last IVF was 2 years ago. What if we have fertilization problems this time around LOL....damned if you do and damned if your don't I guess.


----------



## mommylov

the 4 didn't make it to biopsy. They survived but were graded CC and below. So its just the three that we have. I know its better than nothing but Im so worried. I hope atleast one of those is normal. :(


----------



## ttcbaby117

Oh no, sorry to hear that....I know that is a huge disappointment for you. Fxed that your forever baby is one of those 3 left!


----------



## mommylov

Thanks hun :)

Lots of dust to everyone and hope you all have a good weekend! :dust:


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

Sorry to hear that Mommylov... Here's hoping the other ones are nice and strong and all you need :hugs:

Regarding the debate over transferring 1 or 2 it's something that has always weighed heavily on mind as the thought of having twins scares me so much since I know how much work 1 is!! In that sense I always thought I would only ever transfer 1 however I was recently talking to a friend of ours that had both of her children through IVF with ICSI and she told me that they transferred 2 both times (no twins for her). She nailed it for me because she said you have to decide what you would rather have in a worst case scenario.... 0 or 2. It put it all into perspective for me so assuming Dr recommends that as well we'll go for 2 and not just 1. For me I wouldn't do more than that but I understand why ppl do.

I hope you all decide a course that is best for you... In the meantime have a great weekend! :hugs:


----------



## PecksTTC

Hi

Just found this thread. I started BCP on Monday will Stimming expected to start around 8 May.

I am 34 and DH is 40 in June (eek). We have been TTC since August 2013 with not even a whisper of BFP. And the most frustrating.... Is is UNEXPLAINED!

After months of clomid, menopur etc... Our specialist recommend IVF immediately. IUI would be a waste of money has DH is perfect and there is nothing a lap would show us that would not be solved via IVF (I have also had too many friends with horrors story's and will now not be able to conceive because of Laps that were too aggressive). So here we are.... And this is after we told the specialist a year ago that we did not want to do anything evasive!! I am petrified but also super excited as j want to get my eggs in a lab and see what is going wrong with them. At least I will know. It may hurt like crazy but I will know. This not knowing is driving me mad!!

Hoping ER will be 20 May with 5 day ET in 20th. Would love to be able to give my DH and BFP present. 

Our specialist has been so relaxed, my last round of menopur / gonal f he just said I had to make an appointment with the coordinator to find out process and plan then come and see him CD2 after BCP is over and tell him we are doing IVF. I thought I could do that and be all blasé about it but NOPE! I have questions that need to be answered. Soooo many questions.
After email after email sent to him he has suggested we come see him this Thursday and have a proper chat. 

I read all of your posts about supplements. He has told me not to take anything he has not specifically told me too. And he has told me to only take folic acid. His favorite saying is that you cannot Medicate or operate your way to falling pregnant (?!??) He has said I can have one glass of wine a night (although I save this for Friday and Sat) and said of coffee calms me down then have it. Everything in moderation. 

So there we are. The last round of gonal f (the lowest dosage) I put on 4kgs in 3 days. I have not been able to shift this weight so trying to do all I can exercise wise until Stimming starts and I need to stop. If I reacted that badly to the lowest dosage I hate to see what I will look like IVF dosages. :) my DH is already dreading it.


----------



## Renaendel

Welcome Pecks. I hope this is the last time you ever have to go through these injections and you get your perfect baby at the end.

Keep us updated on how you fare through this. We would love to keep hearing how things are going.


----------



## mommylov

Welcome pecks!! Sending you heaps of baby dust!


----------



## MrsL4

Welcome pecks!
Yes it is hard to deal with when they tell you unexplained....that's us too! It is hard no matter what the diagnosis, but I hate grasping for straws. 

Good luck as you start your first round! I had my third IUI today, and if this doesn't work, we are on the books for late May/early June IVF.


----------



## PecksTTC

Thanks all. 

Slightly perplexed though. Started BCP on CD1. AF is normally 4-5days for me. It is CD 8 it is like AF is back and I have stomach cramping. Boo!! 
This has NEVER happened before. 

Off to doc tomorrow if it is still like this.


----------



## KrissyB

Ooh! Mind if I join you guys?
I just started meds for our first stim cycle yesterday (Follistim and Menopur). If all goes according to plan we'll do our first FET in ~early June. We'll also being doing PGS as well

I actually didn't need to take any vitamin supplements (beyond the regular prenatal) you have me a tad worried now lol. Is it just for the transfer? Or do they help the stim portion as well? Also, are any of you ladies making any dietary changes (avoiding caffeine, alcohol, dairy, gluten, etc)? My RE says just to keep anything/everything in moderation... but I'm curious what other's have heard.

Oh - and a little about how I got here. I've got endometriosis causing secondary infertility... no problems on DH's side. We've been trying for just over a year and have gone through natural cycles, medicated/monitored cycles, two failed IUIs, and now we're here :)


----------



## Hopethisyear

Welcome Pecks & Krissy!!

Pecks - My RE is like yours. Saw him in March when we decided to to IVF for June. Pretty much I have been told take vitamins, start BCP in May and call the next cycle on Day 1 for an appointment. In the mean time I have so many questions as I just got a basic fact sheet with costs but that's about it. I feel so silly emailing them all the time with all my questions, but without a proper appointment with my nurse to sit down and talk it really hard. Plus, my nurse I was talking to just quit and now I have a new one.

Krissy - My RE has me taking micronized DHEA, Vitamin E, Vitamin D, Vitamin C, Omega 3, COQ10. I cut out wheat and caffeine on my own. We only get one shot IVF so I figure anything I can do to help on my own is good.

AFM - This is my last cycle to try naturally before I start BCP next month and I have been so sick and no sign of O yet.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Pecks & Hope - Don't ever feel like a bother, remember you are paying these Dr a ton of money to provide you a service. They are there to support you. If you have questions or concerns absolutely contact them and keep doing so until you feel comfortable.

Krissy - My dr had me start on a vitamin regimen this month, so 3 months ahead of time. basically the same as Hopethisyear, but I added in Royal Jelly. I am also on a low glycemic diet, more to lose some weight prior to IVF, b/c I put on so much during my last one. I figure if I lose some now then it wont be so bad when I put some on. Oh and also me and DH stopped drinking about 5 months ago. We didnt stop drinking b/c of IVF though, we just decided we wanted to try and not drink. Turns out we really enjoy our life without so we never started again. Not sure if this all will work but I figured let me try.

AFM - I just got my genetic tests back and I am a carrier for Alpa-Thalassemia, which is a genetic blood disorder. DH has to go and get tested now to see if he is also a carrier. I have not idea what the next step is if we are both carriers...PGD? If so, wow, I am not sure if I can find anther 6k!


----------



## Hopethisyear

TTC - Sorry to hear about your genetic test. Will insurance cover PGD since you have it ? I know some insurances cover for different issues.

AFM - I just got assigned a new nurse who is so much better at explaining everything to me. I had no idea about most of this process and she explained more of the schedule for ER & FET. I had no idea that FET was done almost 6 weeks after ER, so I'm a bit bummed about that but I would much rather have a receptive uterus and get all those meds out of my system before transfer. I still have a ton of questions but at least this new nurse and I communicate better and she takes the time to answer my questions. 

Question: Anyone going to take or have taken the Human Growth Hormone?


----------



## MrsL4

Glad to hear your new nurse was thorough..... I'm hoping ours will be too, if this iui doesn't stick! 

Just curious.....how do yall balance privacy and work? I work in a very tight knit group, and obviously there are a lot of medical appointments. The people I work closest with know we are dealing w infertility..... Which is fine (I told them, since I was having to leave for appts, and that was influencing their work load). .... But as we continue to progress into more intensive treatment, I don't want to share every detail (ESP egg retrieval and transfer and 2ww) 

How have yall handled that? I'm a pretty private person and I am still at that point where I want to internalize emotions before sharing with others. But obviously, support can be helpful as we travel this journey.


----------



## KrissyB

Hope - I had the exact same calendar-shock about the 6 week between ER and FET... but yeah, in the end I think it's the healthier choice for me and the embryo. :) Plus I'm starting to hear some more... intense stories about the stim process, so I think I'll appreciate the time to emotionally and physically recover.

Mrs - I have it easy. I'm a PhD student doing my dissertation reserach, so I have a lot of room to work from home and attend appointments with a great deal of privacy. But to be honest with you, if they know you're going for medical appointments... I don't think most people will pry much more than that. Or if you're open to sharing a semi-specific blanket statement just say "IVF" without breaking down what's occuring at each appointment.


----------



## mommylov

Hope, CCRM had me use the growth hormone Saizen. I'm not sure how it will work out for me with the three embryos I had tested since I'm still waiting on my CCS results but they told me that my eggs didn't look good at the time of retrieval so I don't know. :(


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hope - I haven't used the Human Growth hormone but I am happy to hear you are with someone that you are comfortable with. It is hard to wait, but it might be best. I actually was considering doing a FET instead but being that I am traveling to my RE for treatment, I cut out another plane ticket by doing a fresh cycle.

MrsL4 - Yes, I told my co-worker - we are both mgmt. for a company and work closely together. She knows but no one else does. I think the best thing to do because everyone knows that you are dealing with infertility is just be general if someone asks. If they don't then leave it alone. You could always just tell them but also ask for privacy as you do not want to discuss the details while you are going through it. 

AFM - I have been pricing my meds...HOLY MOLY!!!!! I am doing my IVF in the US, but there are some online pharmacies out of the UK which seem to have great prices, like 1/2 of what the US pharmacies are offering. Where did everyone get their meds from? Did anyone get their meds from abroad? I only am considering this because it is a savings of about $2000 USD.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hopethisyear said:


> TTC - Sorry to hear about your genetic test. Will insurance cover PGD since you have it ? I know some insurances cover for different issues.

Hope - nope my insurance will not cover PGD as they will not cover anything fertility related.


----------



## mommylov

ttcbaby117 said:


> AFM - I have been pricing my meds...HOLY MOLY!!!!! I am doing my IVF in the US, but there are some online pharmacies out of the UK which seem to have great prices, like 1/2 of what the US pharmacies are offering. Where did everyone get their meds from? Did anyone get their meds from abroad? I only am considering this because it is a savings of about $2000 USD.

I used Freedom Fertility Pharmacy and applied for their compassionate care program which offers up to 75% off certain meds like Gonal-F and Cetrotide etc. There is another program you can use that will offer discounts off of Folistim, Ganirelix, etc but Ill have to look up that one. I actually think I posted this all at some point on Hope's journal lol. Ill try and take a look. They are all income based so I thought for sure I wasn't going to be qualified but I got the bare minimum which was 25%. Better than nothing so its definitely worth it to check it out. :) What's the name of the UK pharmacy?? Just incase :winkwink: Also, great thing about Freedom is they do free overnight service which you might need seeing as how IVF is a random process and you may end up needing more meds then you thought and wont know until that morning :dohh:


----------



## Hopethisyear

Here is the post 


mommylov said:


> Thanks girls!
> 
> Hope, ins will help with some of the procedure costs but all the meds and some of the labs that they have ran that are pretty pricey have and will all be out of pocket. :( If you are ordering meds for your IVF cycle and are paying out of pocket, I suggest you use Freedom Fertility Pharmacy. They are who I have used (for Gonal-F, cetrotide, Menopur, etc) and they are really easy to work with. Also if you dont go through insurance for the meds, they work with a program called compasionate care. You can get up to 75% off of the cost of your meds. They are worth looking into and applying for. If you dont end up using the meds they help cover like Follistim etc, there is another program called First Steps that helps in the same way with the cost of those meds. We applied for both and got the bare minimum from both since its income based but still better than nothing. This was given to us based on the fact that my DH is a vet. Here are the links to both and it costs nothing to do. :)
> 
> First Steps:
> https://www.fertilitybydesign.com/PatientPortal/Designrx/FirstSteps.aspx
> 
> Compasionate Care:
> https://wvuhealthcare.com/media/1525/gonal_cc_enrollment_editable_form.pdf
> 
> 
> and here is the pharmacy we have used for our IVF meds:
> Freedom Fertility Pharmacy
> https://www.freedomfertility.com/


----------



## ttcbaby117

Thanks Ladies, I don't think I will qualify for compassionate care because I do not reside or work in the US. I am American but I live in another country. I am not paying in to the system so they usually don't allow me to utilize programs like that, but that is wonderful that they have those programs. Freedomfertility is one of the top runners right now. I think I will call them and see if there is anything they can do. Worth a shot I guess!


----------



## Renaendel

How early did you apply before you purchased the meds. My RE gave me the paperwork on the two, but since we got bumped from the June cycle to the September cycle my timing is screwed up on everything.


----------



## KrissyB

Mommy - LOL I had to reread your post five times (in a panic). I couldn't figure out that "sued" was a typo for "used" and I just kept thinking "Why did she sue them?!? What went wrong?!" . I used Fertility Pharmacy too. But I went through insurance so I didn't price shop much.

AFM - had my second monitoring and there's a few growing in there... it'd be nice if a few more start popping up over the next few days though.


----------



## ttcbaby117

LOL Krissy I thought the same thing.....Did she sue them??? How funny......Grow Follies GROW!!!!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

MrsL4 said:


> Glad to hear your new nurse was thorough..... I'm hoping ours will be too, if this iui doesn't stick!
> 
> Just curious.....how do yall balance privacy and work? I work in a very tight knit group, and obviously there are a lot of medical appointments. The people I work closest with know we are dealing w infertility..... Which is fine (I told them, since I was having to leave for appts, and that was influencing their work load). .... But as we continue to progress into more intensive treatment, I don't want to share every detail (ESP egg retrieval and transfer and 2ww)
> 
> How have yall handled that? I'm a pretty private person and I am still at that point where I want to internalize emotions before sharing with others. But obviously, support can be helpful as we travel this journey.

Hi all, I know I haven't been posting much on here but it's my first IVF and I JUST got started on my BCPs over the weekend. I don't really know enough about the process yet to jump in! So i'm lurking and learning!

MrsL - I totally get this. I work from home but I work very closely with teams of people at my company and we've become somewhat close. I've kept it at 'we're trying to have a baby' - that's even what I told my boss. No need to go further than that - I think they understand that sometimes it takes more appts than others! Some who are closer, who I consider friends, will sometimes ask out of concern if I'm ok, but I just respond with a happy 'yep! just blood work and junk like that'. It feels good knowing they are concerned enough to ask a vague question but then respect my privacy enough to not ask too much. But I know they are there for me.


----------



## mommylov

ttcbaby117 said:


> Thanks Ladies, I don't think I will qualify for compassionate care because I do not reside or work in the US. I am American but I live in another country. I am not paying in to the system so they usually don't allow me to utilize programs like that, but that is wonderful that they have those programs. Freedomfertility is one of the top runners right now. I think I will call them and see if there is anything they can do. Worth a shot I guess!

Oh darn it! :( If you apply worse case they tell you no, right?



Renaendel said:


> How early did you apply before you purchased the meds. My RE gave me the paperwork on the two, but since we got bumped from the June cycle to the September cycle my timing is screwed up on everything.

I applied right away. I dont think there is a time limit as far as when the card runs out but my RE told me just to get it ready and apply for both asap. They will then email you a virtual card with a code on it that you would give to the pharmacy when you order your meds.



KrissyB said:


> Mommy - LOL I had to reread your post five times (in a panic). I couldn't figure out that "sued" was a typo for "used" and I just kept thinking "Why did she sue them?!? What went wrong?!" . I used Fertility Pharmacy too. But I went through insurance so I didn't price shop much.




ttcbaby117 said:


> LOL Krissy I thought the same thing.....Did she sue them??? How funny......Grow Follies GROW!!!!!

OMG oops! Ill go back and fix that! LOL No not sue LOL This is what happens when you try and post while at work and multitask lol!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Mommy - yes I will try and see what they say!

Welcome Wish - let us know if you have any questions. we are happy to help.


----------



## Hopethisyear

So I'm just curious and obviously, don't answer if you don't want.

Will you tell your child that they were conceived by IVF?


----------



## KrissyB

Hope - I don't really see the relevance in telling them. Would you tell a naturally conceived child "You were conceived because Mommy and Daddy had sex"? Or an IUI conception the details of that? Maybe when they were much older and facing some of those life choices themselves... but I don't see much benefit in mentioning it earlier.


----------



## MrsL4

Yeah I think I agree -- I don't particularly see IVF mattering that much to a kid. I don't think there is anything wrong with saying "Mommy needed help from the doctor to have me" 

I do think I will be open about having difficulty conceiving and how we had to wait so many years for our precious baby --- because I think it is important to know how common it is, and how sometimes you may need to seek help.

I don't think that would come up really until the kid is in high school and college really.


----------



## Hopethisyear

That's kind of what I was thinking too maybe around high school time. I think our son/daughter will eventually wonder why we waited until our 40's to have a baby when we were together for 20 years before.


----------



## Renaendel

I'll probably let them know. Especially if it is a girl and around 16+. I think it is important that she be aware that she might have inherited the faulty tube mobility. That way they can be aware of potential ectopic risk.


----------



## Wish2BMom

I won't mind telling my child - I feel like people make it out to be this embarrassing thing as it is. I'm not sorry it took me a little longer than most to feel comfortable enough to bring another human life into this world that I would be responsible for, and that didn't line up with my body's natural timeline. I think that's actually a nice lesson of sorts - don't just do things b/c you're 'supposed to' at a certain time. Do it when it feels right. Unfortunately that comes with some extra effort and risk, but it's worth it in the end (unless my child ends up a sociopath!! :haha:)


----------



## MrsL4

Out of curiosity, do y'all know how often your appointments will be during IVF? 

I am still in the TWW for my third IUI....scheduled for IVF next cycle if this is a no go. 
My clinic does cycle IVF so they estimated starting the medicines around May 29, and egg retrieval is around June 8. (I am guessing I am on birth control until the 29th? I will meet with the nurse once we know about this IUI cycle)

I work a rather time consuming job (with some nights and some weekends).....so I am trying to figure out how I can load my June schedule. 

Once you start the medicine, when do they do the first ultrasound? And as you go through the cycle, they do daily ultrasounds? I know it depends on how you stim but just curious if anyones clinic does group/cycle IVFs like mine....and maybe gave them some more insight.

It seems like once the egg retrieval is done, there isn't much (maybe labs) until egg transfer, either 3 or 5 depending.


----------



## mommylov

Morning Ladies! Got good news yesterday that we have normal embryo(s)! We werent given details because the nurses arent technically allowed to give results so all they told me was that our transfer is on schedule. They ordered my meds and told me that the dr would be calling me to go over details and would be telling us which embryos to thaw and transfer. DH read the email and he said they way they worded things made it sound like we had more than one. Since we only had three that got tested, I was just praying for atleast one. Im so thrilled!! :D

I havent thought about what we would tell our kids re how they were conceived. Im leaning towards the honest route as well esp if I have a girl just incase (knock on wood) she has any issues.

MrsL4 - The stim cycle is a bit crazy and kind of happens on a day to day basis. They try and give you an idea of when to expect things to happen but you really wont know until you are in it. It seems like the transfer schedule is more set as far as appt and there wont be as many surprises there (once you know what you are transferring and are in prep mode). Hope that helps :)

Happy Wed to you all :)


----------



## ttcbaby117

mommy - glad to hear that you have some normal ones.....I know that must be such a relief.


----------



## mommylov

ttcbaby, it certainly was for DH and I. :) Hoping more good news to come from this group!


----------



## Wish2BMom

that's great, mommylov!

MrsL - I'm juuust starting my IVF cycle right now - stims start tomorrow. I, too, had to know what the appointments would be like b/c my work wants me to take a trip to see a new client sometime next week/the week after. My nurseline said that I'm going to be pretty busy during those weeks. So my stims start tomorrow and I go in for an u/s on Tuesday 5/5. Then I think I'm continuing the stims until 5/12 and I think that's when you could have daily u/s (?) and depending on how I'm responding, ER will be around 5/14. Then the ET could be the 16th, 17th or 19th, depending. But I was given the clear to travel after that since then it's just waiting.


----------



## stellagirl

Hi ladies! I'm an IVF first timer.

I was wondering if anyone was almost ready for their ER? My doc thinks I'll probably be triggering tomorrow for a Sunday Retrieval and I was wondering if any of you were in the same boat/timing? 

Baby dust to all! xox :baby::baby::baby:


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi stella! good luck!!
I have 2 weeks until mine. Pave the way!!


----------



## KrissyB

Stella - I go in tomorrow for mine! I'm kind of nervous, but I'll be glad to have it over. FXed for both of us! :dust:


----------



## Wish2BMom

good luck, Krissy!


----------



## mommylov

Hi Girls! I thought I would post this in case anyone needs it... I recently found out that my insurance didn't want to cover the million (ok....64) Vivelle patches that I needed for my FET cycle. They are quite expensive and someone sent me a link for a coupon for Minivelle patches. I asked my RE if they were one in the same and he said yes. Here is the link to get the coupon:

https://www.minivelle.com/savings/

You can use this coupon 12 times but only one box can be ordered at a time. I found out that SMP (South Miami Pharmacy) accepts this coupon and they process the order every couple of days up until they have either reached the max or reached the amount that you need. CCRM works with them and they sent over my Rx for me and I will have my patches delivered to me for a fraction of the cost. So if you are prescribed Vivelle patches and run into this problem, ask your Dr if they can switch you to Minivelle and send the Rx to SMP. Here is the website for SMP:

https://southmiamipharmacy.com/

Good luck Stella!

:dust: To everyone!!!


----------



## waitingongod1

Sorry kind of checked out ladies been busy from having surgery and removing polyps to get things ready so I've had some set backs. Go ahead and move me from may to June! Will start birth control this week but no injections till June 7! Hoping all this waiting is worth it! How's everyone else doing?


----------



## Wish2BMom

Stim Day!! Stim Day! I'm so nervous I'm going to mess up the syringe/mixing/getting air bubbles out!

For those who have done this before - what are some common side effects that you've experienced? I have a fairly physical weekend planned (barre class tomorrow morning, yard work on Sunday), so I'm wondering if I was dumb to plan so much. Obviously I'll do what I can do, but just wondering what to expect. Thanks!


----------



## mommylov

waiting, hope that you heal up nicely and quickly! :)

Wish2Bmom, towards the end of my stims up until two weeks after (or when AF shows whichever comes first) I was told no bending, twisting, exercising (other than light walking) or lifting anything over 10lbs. The reason is because your ovaries go from being a normal size of an almond to the size of a small orange and you run the risk of have them twist or something which could potentially block blood flow to your ovaries. This would be dangerous to you and would more than likely need surgery to fix. After your retrieval, they fill back up with fluid so they are still pretty big (sometime even bigger that before retrieval) so your body needs time to process all the fluid and get rid of it. I know every dr/clinic is different and this was per Dr G at CCRM...Hope that helps! :)

Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

Hello ladies!

I've also been quiet but have been reading all of the posts. I finally took my last BCP last night. I had my orientation on Wednesday as well as as my SHG and Biopsy and all was good so I start my injections on Monday night!! 

Waiting - hope you are ok after your surgery.

Wish2b- good luck tonight! I agree with what Mommylov said as it's pretty much what I was told as well. You'll be fine this weekend but as time goes on you'll want to slow down and take things easy. I was told for the first part I could continue with exercise - biking etc but nothing crazy - but after a bit will need to stop and slow down and take it easy. I too am a little worried about side effects but more so the emotional side! 

Krissy - how did you get on today? Hope all went well! 

Hi to everyone else :hi:


----------



## mommylov

Yay for starting stims Whiteorchid!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Wow so much going on with people at different phases of their protocols!

Krissy & Stella - Best wishes on your ER :dust: for lots and lots of healthy eggs. Keep us all posted!

Wish & WhiteOrchid - Woo hoo for starting stims! Very exciting. Let us know how side affects are your you. Hopefully not bad.

MommyLov - Still so excited that you have 2 healthy embies to transfer. Thanks for the link on the coupons.

Waiting - Sorry your IVF got pushed back to June, but yay for the next step of starting BCP. Looks like we are going to be cycling at the same time.

AFM - AF showed so I start BCP tomorrow and my RE office just sent me a calendar. I'm anxious to get this as I need to start planning flights and appointments. Flying to see RE for each monitoring appointment and then to work after is going to be such a pain. I can't believe that I'm going to be doing ER next month already. So as of now ER is scheduled for June 16!!!!!!


----------



## mommylov

eeeek so exciting Hope!!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hope - I feel your pain. I have to travel for ivf also. How far do you have to go? I am taking a leave from work so I can just stay near my re.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Waiting since sorry for the delay. Yes the answer is yes. When you are holding that lil one in you arms 

Good luck to all the ladies in the different parts of their cycle. 

Happy Friday!


----------



## Hopethisyear

ttcbaby117 said:


> Hope - I feel your pain. I have to travel for ivf also. How far do you have to go? I am taking a leave from work so I can just stay near my re.

I live in Hawaii so am flying from one island to another which is only about 30 minutes, but still a stupid amount of money. It's pretty much the same cost if I or stay over there at a hotel or fly since hotels are also a stupid amount of money. :dohh: Also I will be doing a FET in a couple months so am hoping to take a few days off after that so don't want to take time off twice. I may change my mind as we get closer to ER especially since it will be summer and harder to get a flight.

When are you cycling?


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hopethisyear said:


> ttcbaby117 said:
> 
> 
> Hope - I feel your pain. I have to travel for ivf also. How far do you have to go? I am taking a leave from work so I can just stay near my re.
> 
> I live in Hawaii so am flying from one island to another which is only about 30 minutes, but still a stupid amount of money. It's pretty much the same cost if I or stay over there at a hotel or fly since hotels are also a stupid amount of money. :dohh: Also I will be doing a FET in a couple months so am hoping to take a few days off after that so don't want to take time off twice. I may change my mind as we get closer to ER especially since it will be summer and harder to get a flight.
> 
> When are you cycling?Click to expand...

Yeah my flight is about the same time but I will be staying with my parents so saving on hotel. I start at the end of July. I'm healing up for the next few months from a fibroid removal I had 3 weeks ago. I'm just here to see everyone get their BFPs.


----------



## Wish2BMom

excited for everyone getting started on their cycles! I wish I could feel bad for you Hope, but you LIVE in HI! :haha: Can you take a boat? :shipw:

so stims aren't so bad, no side effects whatsoever. I did everything I normally would this weekend. Though man, I was still in full blown AF mode. My body's never heard of 'breakthrough bleeding' apparently. Nurseline said this was normal, though, and expected.

Also, for those that do exercise and want a tip - I've kinda determined that the barre workout is TOUGH but there's barely any bending, twisting, rough movements to stop me from continuing. Actually, it's all about the small isometric movements so you're barely moving at all. Can't wrap my brain around it being so hard!


----------



## KrissyB

Wish - When did you start stimming? I didn't get any physical side effects until about CD10 or so (and was just a little emotional before then). But in my case that might be because I didn't respond to the meds all that well.

I ended up with 6 eggs retrieved, and only 2 fertilized. I'm still waiting until later in the week to hear how they grew.


----------



## mommylov

Krissy, keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Krissy - FX'ed for you too!! 

I started stims on Friday, 5/1. Gonal-F = 450 IUs, Menopur = 150 IUs. I go in for my first U/S tomorrow morning. I don't even know what to call what day I'm on now - cd4?


----------



## mommylov

wish - I would think its CD4 since they usually start stims on CD3 right?


----------



## Wish2BMom

i have no idea! I never thought to ask since everything is in their hands this month and the schedule is somewhat artificial. So I did BCP from 4/18-4/27. Started stims on 5/1 and today is day 4 of doing stims. Meh, I guess I'll just track the dpos or, er, dpIVF? dpET? oh the things that are going to happen over the next two weeks!!! I just got butterflies!!


----------



## KrissyB

Wish - Are you doing a fresh transfer this month? I'd probably just count the days of stimming, days past retrieval, and days past transfer. You're right - the actual day of the cycle doesn't matter much at all at this point. For me, I started stimming on CD 2 with no BCP before, so it was pretty easy to track CDs.


----------



## mommylov

Wish2BMom said:


> i have no idea! I never thought to ask since everything is in their hands this month and the schedule is somewhat artificial. So I did BCP from 4/18-4/27. Started stims on 5/1 and today is day 4 of doing stims. Meh, I guess I'll just track the dpos or, er, dpIVF? dpET? oh the things that are going to happen over the next two weeks!!! I just got butterflies!!

did you ever spot after you stopped your BCP? If not, then that is a good question.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Krissy - it sounds like you did the same protocol that my dr is trying with me this round. Do you think you didn't stim well because of the protocol? I was wondering about not doing any BCPs prior, what if all my follies grow at different rates and I don't get a good amount of egg because of it.


----------



## Wish2BMom

yes, fresh transfer - this is our first IVF ever. 

holy YES spotting, or full flow, however you want to look at it. My body is an overachiever, apparently, and didn't want to settle with just 'spotting'. I had to use tampons. I called yesterday to ask b/c I was expecting to slow up and then bled right through my underwear and she said it was normal and it should stop soon. Said that they expect me to basically have a period after stopping the BCP and if mine are long-ish, then that's what would happen. No more bleeding/spotting today, though.


----------



## KrissyB

TTC - I was on an antagonist protocol (Follistim and Menopur, Ganirelix added in after a few days, triggered with Lupron). I haven't had a conversation with my RE about why he picked that protocol or what our next step will be if these embies don't work out... but from what I've read online I think it was a picked because I have my AMH is on the low side (0.9) and that protocol is generally used for "poor responders". I'm not really sure what the benefits or cons are of using BCP before hand, but I'll definitely be asking that once we get the final count in.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Oh ok, my RE thinks I should have responded better in my last IVF though I have a great AMH so I don't know....I guess we will see. Sometimes I have to remember that I have to trust my dr, she is the expert and she has my best interest in mind.

Thanks for explaining.


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

Hi ladies!

I'm in kind of a similar situation as Wish2be I think.... I took BCP for 3 weeks to down regulate. It was partly also because I had just done 2 back to back cycles of IUI. After the 3 weeks I had a scan to check all looked good and it did. I took my last one on Thursday and started to spot Friday. That being said on both Fri & Sat I did have red blood but it was so light I only needed a liner.... I'm expecting a fuller flow today as when I was on the pill years ago I always had a proper bleed... Will be weird if I only spot but maybe that's normal?!?!

Anyway I start my injections tonight!! DH is going to do them but he is away later in the week so I'll have to do it myself... Oh well, at least I did them myself for the IUI so know it's ok and just mind over matter! My next appt is on Friday to have a scan to see how I am responding... I'm taking 225 units of Puregon and 75 units of Menopur so will see how I respond....


----------



## mommylov

Wish2BMom said:


> yes, fresh transfer - this is our first IVF ever.
> 
> holy YES spotting, or full flow, however you want to look at it. My body is an overachiever, apparently, and didn't want to settle with just 'spotting'. I had to use tampons. I called yesterday to ask b/c I was expecting to slow up and then bled right through my underwear and she said it was normal and it should stop soon. Said that they expect me to basically have a period after stopping the BCP and if mine are long-ish, then that's what would happen. No more bleeding/spotting today, though.

same thing happened to me too! I would count that first day of flow as cd1 but you can double check with your dr!

Whiteorchid - I think everyone is different. They say technically you dont NEED to bleed because you dont build up too much of a lining while on BCP (I think thats what they said lol) so spotting should be just fine. I spotted and didnt think that a full bleed would happen and then WOOSH! Everyone is different though hun so I wouldnt worry about it too much.


----------



## waitingongod1

Glad I read this! I don't go off my bcp until may 31 but nice to know about spotting!


----------



## Renaendel

Mommy, I have a full period on the birthcontrol. Three days after stopping and woosh is right! I am so happy all of you are stimming or on your way. Hoping for a very baby heavy thread.


----------



## Wish2BMom

yeahhhh WhiteOrchid!! my u/s is this morning, off in a min. I hope I'm responding! I feel like I can feel things growing down there, especially when my kitty wants to kneed all over my abdomen :)
and yes - I think 'spotting' is more common than full flow. I swear I must have built up an entire new lining while on BCP, or just didn't shed it as much as I should have when on AF. Yikes.


----------



## MrsL4

Sadly I started my period today after my third IUI. Bummed because I was actually having some hope that it may be "our" month this time.....I made it to 16 dpIUI and I normally start my period 12-14 dpo. 

Called the doctors office this morning so I can get on the IVF train. My office does cycle IVF.....so she said I should be able to get into May/June cycle. They start stimming around May 29 and estimated egg retrieval around June 8.

I guess I will start BCP soon until stim? We didn't really talk about that part.

I know I will be meeting with the IVF nurse to go over meds and schedule at some point....hopefully get that scheduled when they call me back today.


----------



## Wish2BMom

I'm sorry, MrsL but welcome aboard the IVF Train! Yep, that sounds like what you'll probably do - start BCP soon to suppress everything and then stim on 5/29.

So I'm thinking my u/s didn't go as well today but tell me your thoughts. Only 6 follicles and only measuring 9-10, when they look for 11 about now. I'll get my call this afternoon with next steps but I'll prob be going in daily starting this weekend with ER next week. I have DOR so I guess this is expected but I'm kinda bummed b/c I know the chances are slimmer and slimmer from here. :(


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

Im so sorry MrsL - the same thing happened to me with both of my IUIs - 3 days late giving even more false hope which is just a crusher when you find out it didn't work. I guess it's to do with the hormones...at least that's what they told me. Be nice to yourself today and treat yourself then tomorrow you can focus on starting IVF which is super exciting! :hugs:

Wish2be - I'm sorry you aren't happier with the results... Is there any chance there could be more follies growing that are smaller or was that the total amount? How many days have you been taking the meds? I know it's really hard but try to stay positive... just think there could be 6 fantastic eggs tucked away inside those follicles just waiting to be fertilized!!! :hugs:

Hi to everyone else :hi:

AFM: Well did my first 2 injections last night and they hurt a bit more than I expected but think it was cause DH was doing it and went a bit slow and pressed a bit hard! Will get better with practice! I found the menopur stung so might try putting ice on the area first tonight to help with that. I've also got a slight headache this morning which I'm assuming is because of them but it isn't too bad! Onto day #2!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Thanks, White - trying not to jump to conclusions so early in the game. We'll go with what we got, right? I'm not sure about more growing - I hope so but I don't think so and even if there were, they have 5 days to try to catch up with the others. So to answer that question, i'm on day 5 of stims now. 

re: the stims - I found the Menopur stings too. I tried pinching the skin before and while injecting last night and that helped A TON. It didn't sting at all.


----------



## MrsL4

alright....got my birth control

the ivf nurse said they have their meeting about cycle plans this afternoon, so they will decide then what protocol i am on

she is assuming gonal f and menopur......plus whatever else

so if i don't start meds til the 29ish....and i start bcp today...i will have another period? 

hopefully i will meet with the ivf nurse next week to go over the calendar ..... just praying this works for us

I've seen so many people post, who have been dc with unexplained infertility....then turns out they have high natural killer cells...and need infusions vs steroids for a bfp.....

i am going to a well known academic medical center, but my rei said they have not been too impressed with the studies thus far, therefore do not do it.....

anyone else have that?


----------



## waitingongod1

Thoughts girls. ...best time to get a massage during ivf treatment? 

Also I've had spotting every time after I exercise. Thoughts?


----------



## Wish2BMom

MrsL - you will most likely have some bleeding when you come off the BCP, be prepared. This will be an AF of sorts but it'll stop once you start your stimming. That's interesting about the natural killer cells. I hope I don't have that!

waiting - I don't know, I didn't get any paperwork on that. I'd think anytime would be ok - relaxation, no twisting or any arduous body moves. You could probably call them to ask, i'm sure they know when to/when not to massage someone for fear of a lawsuit. Re: spotting during exercise - you're on BCP right now? could just be that breakthrough bleeding still.


----------



## KrissyB

I apologize to ladies in multiple IVF forums for the repetition, but I'm just posting this everywhere I can. I'd yell it from the roof tops if I could.

WE HAVE TWO BLASTS!! :cloud9:

We only had 2 eggs fertilize, so I had very low expectations, but both of those little embies did great! Can't wait for our FET next cycle!


----------



## MrsL4

congrats krissy!!! haha i am on multiple threads too - need all the support i can get here!

Just got off the phone w the nurse.... Start Lupron the 15th. I see them the 14th for a trial transfer, blood work, and to go over the schedule. Started BCP yesterday.

Still planning on stimming around the 29th.


----------



## mommylov

Waiting.. I was told no massages starting 2 days before injections up until two weeks post retrieval. :(

Krissy, thats great... congrats!!!! :dance:

Mrs L... very exciting! 

:dust: to everyone!

AFM~ I have been on BCP for almost 2 weeks and started Lupron this morning. FET of my two (and only) embies on 6/5! :)


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

That's awesome Krissy! I'm so happy for you!!! :happydance: 

Waiting - sorry I don't know about that either. Maybe best just to give the clinic a quick call or email and I'm sure they'll let you know. 

So I kept meaning to say after my initial spotting which pretty much lasted til Monday evening I started to bleed properly then and so far still am. The nurse did say it would last a few days but hoping it stops soon!! I spent all day yesterday with a sore head and generally feeling crappy but thankfully so far so good today, although every now and then I get a twinge of a sore head and a wave of nausea.... Hoping it stays away!


----------



## Wish2BMom

yay Krissy!!! Are you transferring both?

MrsL - what does Lupron do? (or is that a bcp?? i'm so dumb :)) I can google it too...

I go in for my next u/s tomorrow morning to see if the follies are progressing. FX'ed they are getting fat! Maybe there are one or two more too? Does anyone know what a 'decent' amount of follicles are during the stim stage?


----------



## KrissyB

Wish - I think we're going to do just one at a time :) Although it is a little tempting to do both.


----------



## MrsL4

lupron is to suppress the ovaries until they are ready to stim them from my understanding!


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi girls, just checking in. Had another u/s today and the follies are plumping nicely - 11, 11, 12, 13 and 13. Not a lot of them, but at least I'm responding to the meds as far as growth. Awaiting my weekend instructions now. :)

Krissy - that's great. We're going to transfer 2 if we're lucky enough to get 2.

how are you feeling, WhiteOrchid? I'm starting to get crampy, I imagine b/c things are growing. Maybe a little bloated too but not too bad.

Happy Friday to all and I hope you have a good weekend!


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

So today seemed to go well - at least the Dr seemed happy with how things are progressing! I have 11 follicles ranging in size from 5.5 - 9.2 so I think that should be ok for day 5 (have stimmed for 4). I don't know what's good and what's not as trying to stay away from Dr Google as originally read stories of 20+ follicles but fingers crossed all ok! Next appt is Tues and in the meantime it's the same old then start med #3 on Sunday to stop ovulation happening :) 

Hope you are all well x


----------



## Hopethisyear

Wish & White - Sound like you are both progressing great! Stay away from Dr. Google, it will just stress you out.

AFM - Just made my payment to RE clinic and scheduled my baseline appointment so it's all becoming real now.


----------



## Wish2BMom

11 follies is better than my 5, White! I've manipulated myself into thinking 20+ is just wasteful :haha: I do hope I have more tomorrow, though. I started the antagonist this morning - the needle is slightly larger so it pinches a bit more when inserting it and hurts a little while after, but the meds don't sting at all. I have to travel to the home site in MA tomorrow morning for my next u/s. I am hoping for size 15-16 and maybe a couple more follies added to the mix. I can tell I'm getting ripe - ewcm started.
PS - I like your little 'banging head against the wall' emo in your sig - so perfect

GREAT, Hope!!! So excited for you to start! When's your appt?


----------



## waitingongod1

Good news ladies. Can't wait to get to the injections part just to be doing something...still on birth control. Have an ultrasound on Tuesday just to make sure no cysts. Last 2 they have found a cyst and polyps..so hoping for a clean scan on Tuesday to cause no more delays in schedule!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Wish - My baseline appointment isn't until June 2nd, so still a few weeks. 

Waiting - Never thought I'd say it, but I'm looking forward to getting to injections too. Taking these BCP & supplements makes me feel like I am so in limbo and I want to fast forward to June.


----------



## waitingongod1

:) hoping many of us get to celebrate mothers day in the upcoming years


----------



## MrsL4

Agreed, waiting! It can be a trying road to motherhood....but we will all find our way there, even if it is down a path we never knew.....


----------



## Wish2BMom

u/s this morning showed my 5 follies nice and plump - 20+ and 18+ on the right, 16+, 15+ and 14+ on the left. Might trigger tonight or maybe tomorrow to see if we can do one more night of meds to get leftie caught up. We'll see!!


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

That's great Wish!!! So excited for you... you are almost there! :D I keep meaning to ask how many days have you been stimming for? So excited for you!!

I took my first orgalutran last night which I was nervous about as stupidly had heard bad things about it on the internet but I didn't even feel it go in!! I think we got lucky and found my sweet spot! Was so happy although of course within a minute there was a bruise and it didn't take long for it to go bumpy, red and horribly itchy! Thankfully some ice on it really helped and it's fine today!! :D


----------



## Wish2BMom

thanks, White!! I've been stimming since 5/1, so 10 days now and probably tonight at least, just to let the left side catch up.
I'm so excited for what this week brings!! i'm actually the most excited that my follicles responded to the meds AND she said that my lining was looking perfect. I was a little nervous this would become a trial and error thing. Now we just need to get a good # of eggs from the lot and they need to fertilize and they need to develop and they need to attach to my lining....come on!! 

so. many. things. to. align.:wacko:

what is orgalutran for?


----------



## PecksTTC

Hi Ladies.

Wow I have missed so much. Wish you follie count looks good. White I will comment on the rash soon. I feel your pain. Literally.

I need a break after my last post as I was getting a bit obsessive and It took me a while to get over the news from our RE at our last appointment.

WARNING this update may take a while....

I mentioned last that I was clueless and our doctor was so blasé about it. Well after hounding him with questions he suggested we come in to see him. The only appointment we could get was the last week of my BCP. It was so informative and he gave me all the information I needed. BUT... He said as I have PCO he could 90% guarantee that I would get OHSS. Not after ER but after ET and if successful. So he said he wanted me to do FET.
Now I know most of you are doing FET, and logically it makes complete sense to me. But not when my brain had programme it all so clearly. The schedule should have been starts stimms 8 May, retrieve 20 May, add back 25 May, test 5 June. DH 40th end of June. Perfect present done!!!
So there went my dream at the window. I would need to wait another month?!?! You have got to be kidding. So I burst into tears in the RE's office. And could not stop sobbing. I was worried about the unfreezing process and he assured me that there have been so many advances made in this that we must not worry. He has had more luck on FET than fresh.
It has taken two weeks but I have come to terms with it...maybe!!
I went home and furiously worked out when I could have FET and looks like the first week of JUly. I then had to beg and plead with the coordinator to help plan it that way. 1. I am too impatient to wait now. 2. Work in July and August is HECTIC for me.

DH pointed out all the positives. One of which is I can drink on his birthday. And the other is I can exercise another month after ER. I started exercising again in March and I love it so was so sad to stop. Oh and the number one positive would be I get all these nasty hormones out of me before ET!!


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

Ok so you are only 2 or 3 days ahead of me!! Tonight will be night 8 of injections for me :) I so hope my follies are doing as well as yours are and are getting nice and big... I find out tomorrow as have my scan then and blood test. I know what you mean....there really are so many things that need to align and I have my FX that it happens straight away for both of us! 

Orgalutran is to stop me from ovulating naturally. I'm not sure how many nights I will need to take it. I guess all will depend on my scan tomorrow :)


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

Sorry Pecks - I didn't see your message til after I posted!

Sorry for your delay but glad you have come to terms with it....I think it has a lot of advantages and anything to stop you from getting OHSS! I know when you are on this road an extra month seems SO long but if it gets you your BFP without complications then it is worth it. At this point we are hoping everything goes well and we don't need to do FET, however if in the next week or so it looks like my hormones are too high and I am at risk of OHSS I'll definitely do FET. It sucks cause you get yourself all geared up and prepared but I have to follow the Dr's advice and what is best for me and my potential baby.... Anyway good for you - you can do the retrieval then chill out for a bit, relax, exercise and enjoy DH's 40th!! :happydance:

Good luck x


----------



## PecksTTC

Thought is may be easier to split....

So now ready to do FET in my mind. Have the timing sorted out and in my diaries. 2/5 July is the estimated date.

So where are we now?.... In typically fashion my body decided to not stick with the plan the coordinator and I agreed on. My cycle started within 3 days of stopping BCP and not the 5 she said is the norm. Which is great for me as it means I got started quicker. So estimated ER changed to Monday 18 May. 2 days earlier YAY!

So last Wednesday I started 150mg of gonal f daily. Along with some antibiotics. DH has been away having a ball with work so I have done all injections myself. I guess I am used to it after all the procedures before this. I am day 6 today and have not bloated as much this time as the last time i took gonal and that was only 37.5mg daily. 
Up until this point I have felt nothing!! Still did my last HIIT class on Saturday and felt absolutely fantastic.

I went for my day 6 scan today. The main partner at the RE office gave me a scan so I am sure he knows what he is doing. He was just not my RE. My RE knows he needs to give me all information!!!
He said there were "approximately" 12-13 follies on right. Measuring 12mm and under. And another 11-12 on the left measuring 14mm and under. There is no way he counted unless he has super powers or is the rain man! ANYWAY...
He then sent me off. Said continue the rest of my gonal (which is only for 3 more days) and start cetrocide today too. Then come back for a scan on Thursday. Will see how we are doing and will like retrieve on Saturday.

Huh?!? That is another 2 days earlier. Awesome but really?!? My RE said he did not expect me to start really responding until day 10. Now this one says trigger day 10! I had 2 big follies. The rest were still tiny. I need them to grow to have a fighting chance.

But DH keeps telling me they know what they are doing. On the positive... I did not need to buy more gonal F. Yay so no more expenses. And FET schedule now 2 days closer. Getting closer to June transfer at this rate.

The cetrocide is evil. The rash that took over my tummy is unreal. It lasted for 2 hours. Was itchy and has stung all day. It now looks like a little mosquito bite and is sore to the touch. I am dreading doing it again tomorrow.

And after saying I had not symptoms prior to today.... Well this evening/ late afternoon it has hit me. My stomach has just popped and my stomach feels so sore. Almost a gassy, full bladder stitch. 
Did anyone else have this? I can only imagine it will get worse over the next 4 days. 

So that is my long tail. Had 3 weeks of info to cram in....


----------



## PecksTTC

WhiteOrchid24 said:


> At this point we are hoping everything goes well and we don't need to do FET, however if in the next week or so it looks like my hormones are too high and I am at risk of OHSS I'll definitely do FET. It sucks cause you get yourself all geared up and prepared but I have to follow the Dr's advice and what is best for me and my potential baby....
> 
> Good luck x



That is why the RE told us in our session. He did not want to tell me when I was already emotional after the stimm process. And then I would struggle to come to terms with it even more. What if I had never made the appointment to see him though?!? I keep hoping he will change his mind but it seemed a pretty definite FET process at this mornings meeting. :cry:

Anyway all for a reason. 

You are so lucky to do multiple scans. Normally I have on other treatments. That way I can monitor. This time two then trigger?!? How are you feeling? Are you starting to bloat and cramp?


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh White I'm so glad we're so close together! How are you feeling from all the stimming? I JUST got to the point after working out and changing my diet since 1/1 that I was seeing some abs and now they are gone. Bloat fest over here. And yeah, I'm on Ganirelix to stop my ovulating - I've done that 3x so far and one more tomorrow morning.
I got my call this afternoon and I'm going to do one more night of stims and Ganirelix in the morning, u/s at 7:50 tomorrow morning and probably trigger tomorrow night. ER on Thursday, probably and then I guess ET next Tuesday! EEEEE!!!!

Pecks - my you've been through the ringer! It certainly is hard not to question every little thing that doesn't make sense to us. Total leap of faith that they are doing what they need to be doing for us. We're certainly putting all of our eggs in THEIR basket, eh? haha So exciting that you're at the same time as us too!! Here's to 3 BFPs at the beginning of June!


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

Wow Pecks that's a lot of follicles! It all sounds so fast but you just have to trust them. I guess if you are unsure about anything you could always email/call your original Dr who has more history with you and understands more of your concerns etc... FX for you!

Wish I suspect I'll need to take the Orgalutran for another 3 days at least so just following a few days behind you :) I'm feeling ok.... my main thing is I am just SO tired. I wake up in the morning and feel like I haven't slept when I have!! Today I wasn't having much pain but now after a short lie down I can feel dull pain in my ovaries. I have also definitely started to bloat but so far just a little although it gets worse as the day progresses. Randomly I have noticed I have much less of an appetite as well which I'm not complaining about(!) but I have to watch what I eat or I get REALLY bloated!

Wow, I can't believe your ET is on Thursday!! I am so excited for you. You'll need to tell me all about it and let me know how your scan is tomorrow. I have mine tomorrow as well but my clinic is a 3 hr drive away so it makes for a long day driving there and back! I imagine after tomorrow they will start to scan more frequently so will be down a lot in the next week but I don't care, I just want it to work!! 

Sending lots of :dust: to you all x


----------



## PecksTTC

Good luck for the scans today ladies. Looking forward to hear about the progress!

So tonight I am going out with some of my girlfriends. Although my RE has said i can absolutely drink coffee and have the occasional glass of wine (in moderation), i had wanted to try and steer clear of all drinking until after retrieval. My DH and I have not told anyone that we are doing IVF or going for fertility treatments (except my mum and my 2 IC that needs to cover for me at work) so it makes it difficult. Especially as the last time i decided to stop drinking my girlfriends made such a big deal about it. If i told them i know they would be 100% supportive - but i just dont want the pitying looks if it does not work! Does anyone else feel that way?
Oh and i have a celebratory work lunch this afternoon. I am so not a big drinker but a glass of wine in these situations helps subside the panic (complete extrovert in a boardroom but as soon as i go into a social situation the introvert in me comes out full force - a glass of wine manages to normalise me when i get like that). ugh... torture ahead!

Oh what we do for a baby!

With regards to side effects for the day... an old boss just saw me at work and asked if i was pregnant. It is winter here and most of my work winter clothes are tightish woolen dresses. The bloat is that bad :haha: 2 more sleeps until my next scan


----------



## Wish2BMom

morning girls! (or afternoon, Pecks!)
My scan went well this morning! all follies are behaving nicely - 22, 20, 19, 16, 14, 14 and 12. I'll probably trigger tonight and with 36 hrs to grow, all of them could be viable! AND I grew 2 new ones so that's awesome! The ladies at my office were so cute - yelling 'good luck!!' as I left. :) 

Oh I'm so glad you guys said that about the bloat!! I was down to 132 a week ago on Thurs and I'm up to 135!! granted, I haven't been really exercising b/c I'm trying to refrain during this time. I've been doing a barre class 2x a week but that's it. 
I'm glad you said that about being tired too! I had no idea what was wrong with me until I looked at the side effects and fatigue was one of them. Sheesh - we're talking like 6:30, I've been ready for bed!

And re: the wine - I hear ya! I believe i'll be having a glass or two this weekend, that should be ok right? Post-retrieval, pre-transfer. Will that impact my lining at all, do you think? A glass or two shouldn't be a big deal, I'd think. Wonder if we're going to lose this bloat too...? Though if all goes well, that would be coming right back!

good luck at your scan today, White!!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Good Morning Ladies!
Pecks - I know exactly how you feel about not telling people which is why DH and I have decided not to tell anyone. A few people know we have had several losses and I just can't bear the pity & looks and gossip if it doesn't work out. I stopped drinking alcohol and caffeine two months ago and just told everyone I'm doing a cleanse and eating healthy and everyone seems to understand. Though I did have a glass of champagne at brunch Sunday. Sorry your bloat is so bad.

Wish - Sounds like your follies are progressing well and your office sounds so sweet.

White - That's interesting you are losing your appetite as I have heard many people have a bigger appetite. Good luck today.

I've got my fingers crossed for you 3 ladies (and everyone else) for BFP's soon! :dust:


----------



## Wish2BMom

so say this all does work out and we get our BFPs - when do they calculate the due date from? stimming start? retrieval/fertilization date? just wondering... :)


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

Hi Ladies,

Glad to hear you are all doing well! So today's scan showed not 11 follicles but 24!!! 12 on each side! I was not expecting that at all but the Dr seemed happy with everything and I have to continue with my meds as before then go back on Thursday for my next scan. My blood test levels came back good and he said my endometrium looked great! Obviously of the 24 follicles some are small so won't mature in time but I just hope and pray I don't get OHSS! At this point 11 are over 10mm (ranging from 10-14) so I hope that's ok for this stage of the game. He thinks the retrieval will take place on Sunday or Monday but obviously will just need to wait and see....

I was almost in a crash on the way to the clinic this morning.... It was horrible (not my fault - lady didn't look in her mirror and cut right in front of me!) I had to stop myself from crying for about 20 mins!!! Anyway glad to be home safe and sound now. Ovaries are achey but other than that I am ok... Still not that hungry! So weird for me, especially cause when I was doing my IUIs I was starving!!! 

I hope you are all well. Pecks I hope you had fun tonight and managed to deal with the no drinking dilemma - it's so hard. We've told quite a few ppl as I'm sick of everyone just wondering and assuming things. I figure if it doesn't work I'll need the support anyway so hey-ho! Everyone is different though and I understand those that don't want to tell people.

Wish2be - So excited for you! Your follies sound awesome!! Great sizes, not long now til the retrieval!


----------



## waitingongod1

Wow 24! That's great! Sounds like good u/s so far! Today I had one baseline u/s and showed that everything is good. Received all my medication for ivf for someone who has only done trigger shots I cry every time I look at these....anyone feel overwhelmed when getting all of it? I'm by far any close to working in the medical field so I'm just...scared. ugh. ..


----------



## Wish2BMom

That's awesome, White!!! I managed to eek out 7, hopefully they'll all be plump for tomorrow's retrieval. :) And so happy you weren't involved in a crash, holy crap!!! Stupid drivers - she was probably texting. 
I think your hunger differences are interesting - I didn't find a change in my appetite at all. Also, somehow I dropped 2lbs from yesterday, so yay! haha freakin hormones!

waiting - YES, I was a bit overwhelmed when I opened the box. It gets better, I promise. Try to compartmentalize - only a couple of those things you'll be using for the next 10 or so days. Put the rest away for now. :)

So I go in for my retrieval tomorrow morning at 7:30, procedure is at 8:30!!


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

Wish2be - I am SO SO excited for you!! How are you feeling? I'm sure super excited as well! :happydance: When you feel up to it PLEASE let me know how it goes. I suspect mine might be on Monday but that's an estimate. Good luck - I hope you have 7 little eggs in those perfect follicles!

Waiting - I totally understand how you feel and to be honest I almost wanted to cry when I looked at everything but Wish is right - just remove what you need for day 1 and forget about the rest. It's overwhelming so I find it best to just take it 1 day at a time. Once the first night is over you'll feel so proud of yourself for doing it and although the build up isn't fun, it's over so quickly and then you've done it!! YAY! I have to give my 3 injections to myself tonight which I'm not looking forward to but I know it's fine and when I've done it it's a big achievement!! You'll be great.... Just take a deep breath and remember why you are doing it :hugs:

:hi: to everyone else! x


----------



## Wish2BMom

Thank you!! I could barely sleep last night, I was so excited. Every time I woke up, my mind went immediately to that. So funny to think about - this happens naturally every month, what am I so excited about? I will definitely log on tomorrow and give you all the scoop.

waiting - totally with White on this, I felt a little badass after I did this the first time! :blush: Now I feel like a scientist getting everything lined up in the bathroom. Oh, and one thing - ask your nurse or doc - I was able to combine my Gonal-F with the menopur so I only had to give myself one shot. Ask if that's possible with your meds. I just diluted the menopur powder first, then shot the Gonal F pen into that vial, then sucked everything in that vial into one syringe.


----------



## SarahC14

Hi Ladies, mind if I join in? After 4 failed IUI cycles, dh and I have decided to move on to IVF. I just started bcp today, and the doctor says I will be on them for 26 days. I go in for a mock transfer in about two weeks, but other than that I guess I'm just playing the waiting game for a month.

One thing my RE wants me to start thinking about is whether I will transfer 1 blast at 5 days or 2 embryos at 3 days. She is pushing for a 5 day transfer to reduce the risk of multiples. The thing is, I would be completely fine with twins, in fact I would love to have them. (I am aware of the added risk, but there are many sets of twins in my family and in dh's and all of them are healthy.) So I am more inclined to go with the three day transfer. Also, my RE said that the one downside of waiting until day 5 is that we could have less eggs to freeze. That also worries me, as I really don't want to go through all the stimming a second time if I don't have to. So I'm pretty convinced a 3 day transfer is for me, but I'm worried about telling my RE since it is against her advice. She would like to know our decision before we start stims, which seems different than what most people are saying. it seems most people wait to see how many eggs they retrieve and then decide. 
Does anybody have any advice or experience with this decision and/or making a decision that doesn't match up with a doctor's advice?
Good luck to everyone, I'm excited to follow along with your stories!


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

:hi: Sarah,

Please do join us! Your questions/concerns about the transfer are really interesting. DH and I had a chat before we started so we knew we were on the same page about how many to transfer etc.... Ideally I would just like 1 baby but if it was a choice of 0 or 2 I would absolutely be delighted with 2! So we made the decision to transfer 2 but then at our orientation we were told that we didn't have to make that decision until the actual day of transfer and it is also heavily influenced by the lab technician (who has been looking after the embryos) and our Dr, and that basically it would come down to the quality and the number we have. For those reasons I am really surprised that your Dr wants you to decide before then..... 

I guess if I was you my biggest concern would be if there is a strong history of twins I would be worried about having 2 put back in and then both splitting into twins resulting in you being pregnant with 4?!? Not sure what the odds of that happening are?

As for the decision between a 3 and 5 day transfer again I was told it would depend on how many we have. I _think_ she said we have to get 5 to continue to a 5 day transfer... If we only had 2 for example then they would be a 3 day transfer as she said obviously the sooner they are put back inside you the better. However, with a 5 day transfer then they can almost pick the best quality looking ones.... I know it's all quite confusing! The dr's comment about having less to freeze if you wait til day 5 is also confusing. Surely if she means cause not all would survive up to day 5 then chances are they aren't good quality so would you want to free them?? I have no idea though!! I'm sorry! 

I guess after all my ramblings my best advice is to ask her why you have to make that decision now and shouldn't you wait to see how many you have and what the quality are like before having to make such an important decision?... It does seem odd!

Good luck!


----------



## KrissyB

Sarah - Don't worry about having less embryos to freeze on day 5 vs day 3. If they didn't make it to day 5 in vitro, there's a pretty good chance they wouldn't make it to day 5 once transferred either. There used to be a bigger deal about in vitro vs. in vivo growth, but embryology and growth methods have come a long way.
For me, my clinic only does day 5 and I was happy with that because I knew the ones left would be the strongest and healthiest growers. That being said I ended up with only 2 fertilized eggs, that both grew to day 3 and day 5 (now frozen), so it wouldn't have made a difference which way I decided.


----------



## Renaendel

Welcome sarahC. First question I have is how old are you? i know at my age she really doesn't consider transferring 1 and I am only 36. She wants to do 2 and will consider three in two years.

Secondly I am confused about the three day xfer and freezing. I mean maybe this is an issue for those of us that are older, if the egg is going to arrest at day 4 let's say, but is ok at three, do you really want to put it in? Doesn't the natural failure of the bad embryos out of the system work to your advantage with a 5 day xfer? Less eggs, better quality. I mean her being ok to transfer two at day 3 but only one at day five seems to me like she is banking on one of the day three embryos to fail.

A lot of clinics won't do day 3 transfers anymore, unless you only have 1-2 viable eggs left by then.

You don't have to worry about identical twin being more likely for you. Only an increased fraternal twin rate is genetic.


----------



## MrsL4

white - good luck with transfer! very exciting for you! i hope it all goes smoothly

waiting - I am actually waiting on my medications to be delivered to my doorstep right now....should be here within 2 hours. I am curious to see how big this box is......

sarah - good luck to you. my DH and i have three failed medicated IUIs, and we just started our IVF cycle. We were through the process really quickly, with no down time. That part has been a little harder emotionally, as it seemed things progressed faster than I initially expected (it took me a while to wrap my head around unexplained infertility at age 29)....however I am excited to get this show on the road, and hopefully get a healthy pregnancy. 


Tomorrow I meet with the REI to do a mock transfer (my IUIs have been rather prolonged due to difficulty inserting the catheter.....so not looking forward to that part).....then some basic labs.....and then meet with the nurse to go over my calendar and medications. Should be a pretty busy day!

Any questions I should ask? I need to remember to ask about exercise/walking/massages and stuff....I have been trying to work out lately, as I gained weight from mild depression during all of this.....but I think it will be best if I just stick to long daily walks during stimming.


Little nervous waiting on this box to be delivered, can't believe we are already here! Met with REI in Feb...started IUIs asap...and now starting IVF in May/June! Bam.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Wow so much info and insight from everyone. I haven't even asked my RE about 3 or 5 day transfers. I hope I'm not being to trusting and just leaving things in his hands. I need to make a list of all my questions at my baseline/training appointment. Talked to my nurse today about my appointment, when I fly over I will be bringing my meds back with me on the plane. She said "bring a big carry-on bag with zipper because there will be lots to carry and some will have to be kept cold" Booked my first 2 appointments flights today and went for some basic bloodwork. It's all becoming so real now.

Question for everyone: Is your DH/partner/SO going to your injectible training appointment with you or are you just doing it on your own?


----------



## PecksTTC

Hi Ladies. 

*Wish* I was wondering what is happening with you! Good luck for this morning (Thursday). Thinking of you. Please let us know how it goes. One step closer! :happydance: hoping that those follies all have perfect little eggs within!

*Waiting* really don't be worried about the injections. It sucked the first time as I was petrified of injections. I literally used to go it to a panic sweat when one came near me. My Dh did the very first one way back when we first focusing on timing of ovulation. He said it made him look at me difference I have done every single one by myself since. The needles are so sore and don't hurt at all. It is more the thought of sticking a needles into your stomach that freaks one out. Welcome *hope*. 

*white* I think we are the same timing. How are you feeling?

Went for my scan this morning. Turns out my RE is in Germany for the next 2 weeks. No wonder I am seeing one of the other partners. I wish someone had told me. It would not have changed my decision to go ahead but I could have mentally prepared for it. I have to wonder if this is why he suggested FET?!?

Anyway growth has not been as much as the new RE would have liked. I have about 15 on left and 8 on right. One is 19 on right and I left the biggest is 15. So Although I was doing a little happy dance last night for my last gonal and last cetrocide this am, I now need to continue meds for the next 2 days. Scan again on Saturday and ER seems to Monday again. :wacko::wacko: just as I had my head around doing everything earlier! So a little bleak. 

But the worst of it.... My DH had to go for his analysis again. He should have gone weeks ago but instead of doing it he pushed it out constantly. He was going to go this Friday but with the potential for ER moved to Sat he had to move it Tuesday before he went away for work again. With only a day since our last :sex: not optimal. 
Then last time he did the analysis was June 2014, after he had been taking staminagrow for about 3 months. And the results were perfect. Everything functioning 100% and suitable for IVF. He stopped staminagrow immediately much to me concern as he said he "obviously" did not need it and he did not like the artificial feeling he had (really?!??). I have nagged and begged for months to go back onto it. But does he ever listen when it counts. 

Back on track... I was so thrown with different RE and pushing out of ER that I forgot to ask RE about results. So while with yet another coordinator I asked her. Well now ICSI is the only choice. Low mortality and morphology and some other term I can't remember. I am devastated as this was the one thing that we did not want. But does this also mean that the last 9 months of trying and having drugs pumped into me had been in vain? I am so confused and upset. If the man had only done what I asked him to! We may still have had the same result but I would by be blaming him right now!
And what really got to me... This coordinator could not answer any of my questions! She literally did not know the answers. Why is she is that job of she cannot answer. So they not realize how emotional we are going through this? :growlmad:

Ugh I just feel so overwhelmed at the moment and alone. Although feel better now as I have just had a meltdown on the Phone to DH. 

I stared this post before I found out analysis results, then some more after sobbed to mum and since. So it has been a mixed tone post! All these hormones and hopefully I calm down before I need to get back to work

Anyway my symptoms seem so easy. My belly feels full and I am definitely bloated. But not had many cramps or twinges since Sunday. I definitely expected it to be more painful at this stage. Mentioned to the RE and he laughed and said I will be singing a different tune in 48 hours. Especially now that I have more meds to take. 

*white* good luck for scan today. Hope you have great news!


----------



## PecksTTC

Just realized the size of my rant and feeling a little bashful about it! :smile: 

Not always like this and so blame it on the hormones,


----------



## KrissyB

Hope - my DH came to the injection training with me... but really he didn't need to, I gave myself all the subcutaneous injections (I let him do the trigger shots). I felt like I had a more direct line of sight and angle on my tummy than he would have (he's a bit taller than me), so it seemed like it made more sense to do it myself.

Pecks - :hugs: Sorry about the SA results... I can't imagine how upsetting that must be after all the meds you're flushing your own system with. But on the bright side, ICSI isn't all that bad, and at my clinic they require it for anyone doing PGS, so a LOT of people do it, healthy :spermy: or not.

AFM - Just waiting for this cycle (cd10) to go by so we can start our transfer cycle! FXed!


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi all! Thank you for thinking of me this morning!
ER went well, easy peasy. We got 6 eggs - doesn't sound like a lot but that's one more than we thought we'd get 2 days ago, so that's good enough for me. I'm still in a little fog from the anesthesia, I'm going to take the rest of the day off from work and lay in bed. :)

I'm on a 2/3/5 day flex transfer schedule - so they'll see how things are progressing, how many have fertilized, etc and determine which day they'll transfer. I think it is due to what White said - viability of the embies. She said they'll survive much better in me than a dish. So I don't know about the 'if they didn't last 5 days in a dish, they prob wouldn't last 5 days in you' - maybe they need you sooner if they are looking good? Just a thought.
I think we're doing ICSI too, and assisted hatching upon transfer.

re: injection training - we just sat in our living room and watched a video that was VERY helpful and I ended up doing it myself b/c of the angle. DH could have done it sitting down but I think he was nervous to 'push' the plunger of the syringe rather than me 'pulling' or whatnot. The needles ARE tiny and you barely feel them going in. One trick - I pinched my skin where I injected and that helped any sting from the needle or meds.

I'm so excited for everyone progressing so quickly!! Hope, you're almost there! and I have been very trusting too. No one told me about OHSS and they didn't b/c it's usually for women withe more follicles. So why worry me. 

Pecks - that news on the SA is SO frustrating, I'm frustrated for you!!! Ugh, we're going through SO MUCH on our side, what's the big deal to take a pill for another while?

welcome, Sarah and good luck! I'm also Team Twin, but we don't have a history of them. I just know this will be my only shot at having 2 kids and I've always thought twins are super cool. :)


----------



## KrissyB

White - Sounds like you're doing very similar to how I responded. Didn't think I'd even get six, so was pretty happy with the six they got. As for the viability, it's the other way around. The strongest embies will make it to day 5 in either environment. The not as strong ones MAY do better transferred than in vitro, but they'll be more likely to transfer multiples then because they are less likely to all survive. I did ICSI (because we thought we were doing PGS) and assisted hatching as well. :) My RE said I was a really low risk of OHSS too because of the relatively low response... but they do an off cycle protocol for pretty much everyone just to make entirely sure


----------



## waitingongod1

Thanks for all the support ladies already feeling better with all the med!! Now just have to wait till June 10. Can't wait to hear about some of your bfp!


----------



## wantingbubba7

Hi Ladies, how are you all going?

I was going to take a couple of months off before going to IVF but after one month I feel so excited and ready to get the ball rolling. Clomid really messes with your head I found with depression etc, but 1 month off and I'm back to me - feels so good. 
I have found a new clinic that I am way more comfortable with as well. I have my appt on the 28th of May to hopefully get the ball rolling to start IVF in June woohooo. They will do an ultrasound on the 28th I think as well to check that everything looks healthy and good to go. Fingers crossed xxx

Hope everyone is well. 

Good luck everyone for your up and coming cycles :)


----------



## waitingongod1

Yah! Wanting!


----------



## waitingongod1

Okay...egg retrevial...are you awake? Sedated? Have an iv in?


----------



## wantingbubba7

Waiting, that is the first thing I asked. At my clinic in Australia apparently we get a thing called a Twilight sedation. Its in between a local and a general she said, so basically I will go to sleep but for not as long as a general. One thing I was so worried about was being awake ~ I do not want to be awake at all haha


----------



## Hopethisyear

Wanting - That's exciting you are getting started with IVF. Do you have to do a month of BCP first or will you start stimming after your May 28th appointment?

Waiting - My RE does egg retrieval under sedation so I will not be awake. 

Wish - Yay for 6 eggs! So you may do a 2, 3 or 5 day transfer?

Krissy - Do you have ET scheduled yet? 

AFM - I finally told my boss at work that I'm doing IVF as I couldn't figure out my work schedule and she was so completely supportive. My schedule has been switched so I can come in later and when I mentioned that I don't know when Egg Retrieval will be she said don't worry, just let her know when I know and I can take off work. This is the biggest weight off my shoulders!


----------



## wantingbubba7

Hopethisyear, that is great that you told your boss, its also a stress relief as well on your behalf so you are able to relax more during the whole process. 
I was keeping it a secret from my parents and when my sister announced after like 2 months of trying she was pregnant I had a break down and ended up having to tell them. I feel way way better now I have and am even excited for my sister now :) Kinda the same thing in a way so I understand the relief. 

That is what I will find out when I go in for my appt. I will be around ovulation time at my appt on the 28th so I'm thinking he will make a decision then for my next cycle what my process will be. My old FS didn't tell me I had to do birth control, but every doc is different so I'll know more after my appt. I'm super excited. 
Can I ask why some people go on birth control and some dont?


----------



## wantingbubba7

I've just had a bit of a read on doing the BCP first, and I understand a bit more now. I'm going to ask about this at my appt to see what he thinks, sounds like a good idea to do first. If this is the case IVF will be more like July :) either way soooo excited hehe


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

Wish2be- YAY! So happy for you! I'll look forward to hearing on their progress. I hope you are resting well. 

:hi: to everyone else!

So quick update from me as exhausted but tonight is my last night of injections (YAY!) as I trigger tomorrow (ok so tomorrow is my last night of injections!) then retrieval early Sunday morning. As of today I seem to have 25 follicles but only 7 are mature just now although I have another 6 between 12 and 13.2mm so will see how big they are by Sunday. Since I am at risk of OHSS from so many I have to start with some Dostinex which is supposed to help... I'm definitely worried about that so just REALLY hoping it doesn't happen.

I'm feeling a little overwhelmed tonight but I think it's most likely just because I am SO tired from today. For my retrieval i'm not put to sleep but just given a cocktail of meds to really relax me. Apparently some ppl do fall asleep - I am so hoping I am one of them! Anyway Im off to take my last 3 shots then it's bed for me!!


----------



## PecksTTC

Wish that is awesome news. How is the pain now? That is my worry. All those eggs are awesome!! I keep telling myself it only takes 1! So excited to hear about your progress. :happydance:

Wow white. Going quickly for you too. I am sure those little follies will grow over the next few days. Are you going for another scan on Friday? A Sunday ER is awesome. You have all say to recover with work not looming!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Good morning and happy Friday!

wanting - that's great that you're getting things going! Glad to hear you're feeling more normalized after Clomid. I've heard some horror stories about that stuff lately - just messes with you. 

waiting - I was full on out like a light. He was in the middle of putting the oxygen mask on me when i passed out, trying to say 'I'm not going to last too lo.....zzzzzz'! The procedure was at 8:30 and I was back out in the rest area and waking up by 8:50. They said I didn't bleed, so I didn't need a pad at all. And I was a teeeeeny bit crampy but honestly, they gave me some ginger ale after and the bubbles from that were giving me mean gas pains! Other than that, your follicles fill back up with fluid so that was just uncomfortable. But no real pain, didn't need to take any Tylenol at all. In fact, the trigger shot has hurt the most and it's still a little sore when I touch that spot on my stomach.

White!!! I'm so excited for your trigger and retrieval!!! I hope you get a few more follies growing in the next 36 hrs - I managed to get one more out of the lot over that time. But even 7 is good if they can get eggs from all of them!!! Fingers crossed for you - keep us posted!

Hope - what a great response from your boss! I'm sure that is a weight lifted. I'm sure you're a great employee and she knows you're not going to take advantage of the situation. And yep, doing the 2/3/5 day transfer. The paperwork says I'm scheduled for transfer Saturday (2) or Sunday (3), but if it needs to push out, there's Tuesday (5).


----------



## KrissyB

Waiting - I'm right there waiting with you. Sometime in early/mid June will be my FET. Time just can't go fast enough! :D FXed for both of us :dust: As for the ER, you are sedated through IV (and they'll give you pain meds that way if needed as well). What did you find out about BCP? I didn't take it on my stim cycle, but would love to know more in case I have to stim again.

Hope - I'm scheduled for next cycle... but my clinic does it individually, not on precise schedules, so I won't know the exact date until I'm closer to O for that cycle. It should be around June 15th. Glad to hear your boss was so understanding.


----------



## Wish2BMom

4 little embies fertilized normally! :)
Looking to transfer tomorrow, depending on embryo development. If not, then we'll look to Sunday. EEEE!!!


----------



## waitingongod1

Such great news from so many!

Wanting- I'm on birth Control. For about a month right now. I take it until June 3 then stop go in for ultrasound June 9 and start injections June 10..I'm not really sure why I'm on it haha I just do what my doctor says haha

Telling work is such a hard thing but people normally are pretty understanding. I'm a teacher so doing ivf in the summer works great for me!

White and wish- great news for you ladies!!


----------



## KrissyB

Congrats Wish!! Sounds awesome! Hope they all grow well for you :dust:


----------



## Hopethisyear

This isn't my clinic but I learned more reading this than I have learned from my own clinic https://www.sdfertility.com/pdf/ivfmanual.pdf


----------



## PecksTTC

Wish2BMom said:


> 4 little embies fertilized normally! :)
> Looking to transfer tomorrow, depending on embryo development. If not, then we'll look to Sunday. EEEE!!!

Wow that is awesome! So exciting. Good luck. :happydance:


----------



## PecksTTC

Had my last scan today. Dragged DH with me and he was not happy about it. But I wanted him to see the process at least once. 
The other RE saw me again and he was awesome today as he explained everything to my DH scientifically, which he appreciates. He also said that if we had not already had the conversation on FET we would today as there is a very high likelihood I would have OHSS and he would definitely not even consider fresh. It made me feel better about our decision.:thumbup:

I Have at least 25 follies (did not count all) and around 18 and bigger. So received Lucrin to trigger tonight and then again tomorrow. I had so hoped I only had one injection left but we can do this! Then Monday is the big day and I can do no more! :happydance:
So excited for the next stage to begin! Then I can obsess about something else :winkwink:

*wish* thinking of you today. Let us know how it goes.

*waiting* eek today is the day. Hope there are lots of nice eggs waiting for you!!!

:dust: and :hug: to all!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

White - thinking of you and your retrieval tomorrow! I hope they get a solid dozen from you at least!!

Pecks - that's awesome!! Very cool that DH went with you. My DH had no idea, i don't think, until we went for the retrieval. Now he's asking what side effects I'll have from the transfer, if i can eat/drink, etc. A little more in tune, I suppose.

And I guess I completely misunderstood this 2/3/5 flex transfer schedule. I thought 2 was good, but I guess if the embies are strong enough in the dish, they'll push out and there's not as big of a rush to get them back to me. So I got the call this morning that we're going to wait until tomorrow morning (Sunday), and I asked if that was good and she gave an emphatic YES! So, yay! haha
Is it strange that I want them back with me sooner than later? :shrug: patience is NOT a virtue of mine at all!


----------



## Renaendel

Wish- Not strange at all! The longer they wait the better your chances are of having a successful IVF and healthy pregnancy. If they can handle being in the dish that long they are more likely to be chromosonally normal.

White, gl tomorrow. Hope we will be seeing lots of secess soon.


----------



## Wish2BMom

Successful transfer today! both embryos looked great, said the nurses and doc. 8AG and 6AG. The other 2 that weren't transferred looked good too but we'll know in about a week if those were able to be frozen. My blood test is 5/28.

White - how did the retrieval go for you?

Pecks - so excited for you tomorrow! GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

Great news Wish!!! That is so fantastic! Now you just need to get through to the 28th without going crazy!

So just a quick update from me as I'm still pretty groggy but they retrieved 16 eggs this morning. Tomorrow I'll find out how many have fertilized. Unfortunately we have to do FET :( I'm so sad in some ways as I just want them back inside me but I guess I am just at too high a risk of getting OHSS so I have to wait..... At this point it looks like round about June 28th will be my transfer date but I'll just have to wait and see...

:hi: to everyone else x


----------



## wantingbubba7

Great number of eggs retrieved Whiteorchid, congrats :) :) 
Are they doing a FET in fear of you getting OHSS? 
Hope you get some good fertilisation numbers :)


----------



## wantingbubba7

Good luck Wish2BMom!!!


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

Thanks Wanting! :)
Yes that's exactly why we have to do FET. My hormone levels were high yesterday and since they got so many eggs today they just want to be extra careful and no point risking it. So I have to wait and see how I feel and hopefully I am ok. I'm on meds to try and prevent OHSS so fingers crossed I'm ok!

Now I just pray that we get good news tomorrow to say lots have fertilized!![-o&lt;


----------



## Hopethisyear

White - that's great about the eggs, great number. My RE is a firm believer in FET in order to get the IVF meds out of the system and properly prep the uterus for implantation. Hopefully this wait will be good, as hard as it is. Keeping my fingers crossed for your results tomorrow :dust:


----------



## PecksTTC

Wish2BMom said:


> Successful transfer today! both embryos looked great, said the nurses and doc. 8AG and 6AG. The other 2 that weren't transferred looked good too but we'll know in about a week if those were able to be frozen. My blood test is 5/28.
> 
> White - how did the retrieval go for you?
> 
> Pecks - so excited for you tomorrow! GOOD LUCK!!!

Congrats wish! 2 weeks until BCP!!!


----------



## PecksTTC

PecksTTC said:


> Wish2BMom said:
> 
> 
> Successful transfer today! both embryos looked great, said the nurses and doc. 8AG and 6AG. The other 2 that weren't transferred looked good too but we'll know in about a week if those were able to be frozen. My blood test is 5/28.
> 
> White - how did the retrieval go for you?
> 
> Pecks - so excited for you tomorrow! GOOD LUCK!!!
> 
> Congrats wish! 2 weeks until BCP!!!Click to expand...

DH chatting to me too much... 2 weeks until your :bfp:


----------



## PecksTTC

WhiteOrchid24 said:


> Thanks Wanting! :)
> Yes that's exactly why we have to do FET. My hormone levels were high yesterday and since they got so many eggs today they just want to be extra careful and no point risking it. So I have to wait and see how I feel and hopefully I am ok. I'm on meds to try and prevent OHSS so fingers crossed I'm ok!
> 
> Now I just pray that we get good news tomorrow to say lots have fertilized!![-o&lt;

Congrats on your #s. Really hope all my follies produce the same. 
I know you are devastated about FET. So was I. But now really happy with the decision. One more month to be care free before pregnant (holding thumbs) and we have already done the hard part. It also will give us the best chance!

But absolutely thrilled on your numbers.


----------



## Wish2BMom

well done, White!!! That's awesome! I know what you mean about not wanting to wait. I wanted mine back in me ASAP too, though I am glad they made it to Day 3. Sounds like this is the way to go for you ladies with lots of eggs, though - better to be as safe as possible. 6/28 will be here before you know it.
FX'ed for good fertilization numbers! 

Pecks - good luck today!!


----------



## KrissyB

So much excitement in here this weekend!

White - Congrats on the awesome egg count!! FXed for a great fertilization and growth rate to match!

Wish - Congrats on the TWW!!!!!!!!! :happydance: Sounds like they're great embies. FXed for you :dust:

Pecks - Best of luck today!! Sounds like you have a great folly count, so I bet the ER will go great as well :) 

Question for everyone who's done/has done a FET - Are there any meds involved in the first half of the transfer cycle? Without Femara, I tend to ovulate late, and I'm wondering if I'll have to wait that long on the transfer cycle, or if they'll medicate the process for better control of timing.


----------



## KrissyB

LOL I feel like such an odd man out. I was in no rush whatsoever to get the embies back. I mean, I am MORE than ready for a :bfp: but I know things aren't working inside me for whatever reason(s), so I was more than happy to let science take over and get them as big and healthy as possible before my body has to take over. But for me we also know that I'm the problem (I have endo, DH's counts are always incredibly good)... so maybe that's why :shrug:


----------



## Wish2BMom

thanks, krissy! 

I think that's a valid thought - I'd probably be the same way!


----------



## PecksTTC

Hi ladies. 

So ended up with 27 eggs. Far more than anyone else in the room with me. They have just called and told me 26 were mature and we had to do ICSI. BUT wanted to know if I wanted to freeze some unfertilised. Why would they do that?
I was fast asleep and DH had gone back to work. It took me a while to realize what they were saying So a state of panic ensued for 20min trying to get hold of my DH. 
We decided to fertilize all as there will be mortality rates anyway. 

He is now freakkng out about the quality of his spermies. 

Anyway I think OHSS is kicking in with me. My stomach is so sore every time I try to go to the loo. Need to drink up. 

Any news yet white?

Wish how are you feeling?

Krissy my RE said no meds for me but there is an option to go medicated which speeds things up.


----------



## Wish2BMom

WOW, Pecks! That's so many!! Good luck getting in front of the OHSS - what can you do to curb it? Just drinking to flush your system?
Good luck on the fertilization too!! So awesome, that's a good lot for them to choose from!!

I'm actually feeling great! I am feeling this weird calm and excitement. I REALLY would like to not get my hopes up but I already feel like I'm carrying these little guys around and they're doing their thing. I know there's no possible way to know that and I'm trying not to get on my own case about feeling this way.

I'm drinking some decaf teas (mint medley and a spice), going to make sure I'm eating well, etc. Nothing terribly out of the ordinary except I usually have green tea or something. The doc did say I could have a cup of coffee a day and I don't even have that much (usually a couple cups a week), so I'll indulge whenever. I know there are really no other things I could be doing other than relaxing and getting back into the normal swing of things. I may even do a barre workout tonight to feel completely normal. I need to get my mind off of this!! It's only 1dpt! tips??


----------



## ttcbaby117

Wish - fxed for you! The TWW is the hardest....sorry just be careful with your workout as your ovaries have been through a lot.

Pecks - Wow that is an awesome amount of eggs! Great job! Salty foods and electrolytes are your bff right now!


----------



## Wish2BMom

thanks, ttc - the barre workout is pretty minimal as far as movement (i'm still stumped as to how I'm dripping with sweat every time I leave there). The abs are really good but again, you don't move too much. It's those 'lean back about 45 degrees...ok - one inch up, one inch back, one inch up, one inch back' until you want to punch someone. I'd think that's ok?


----------



## ttcbaby117

Wish - Yeah it sounds like it...I wish they had that here, I would love to try it lol....

I am back from my Alaskan cruise....wow what an amazing journey, so much wildlife etc....now I need to lose that vacation weight and get myself back on the ivf diet. I cannot wait to start my cycle....I want this to work so bad....like I am sure we all do! All I have left to do is one genetic test for DH and my day 3 bloods.


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

Wow Pecks - 26 mature eggs!! That's incredible!! :happydance: How are you feeling?

The clinic just called so of the 16 they retrieved 14 were mature so they were all injected as per ICSI and 10 have fertilized which I am delighted about!! Obviously the number will drop each day but she said that is a great start so I am feeling much happier! Physically I feel really good other than a bit sore when I stand and if I stand for too long, and also bloated but other than that so far so good so just really hoping the OHSS stays away!!

I hope everyone is having a good day today :) :hugs:


----------



## KrissyB

Congrats White!! 10 is amazing! And there's no guarantee you'll lose more... and even if you do, you've got some wiggle room with so many fertilized. When are you doing transfers? And did you say if you were planning to transfer 1 or 2?


----------



## Wish2BMom

WOOOO!!! 10! that's awesome, White! 

ttcbaby - where are you located? barre seems to be 'the new thing' so you may have it pop up near you soon. I decided against working out tonight b/c I have a ton of work to do. I was just going to go for a run but I called my nurse's line to check if that was ok and they said no - only low-impact working out until the test.
And oh, I would LOVE to go on an Alaskan cruise! That's definitely on our bucket list!! Good luck with the remainder of your tests!


----------



## waitingongod1

Yah white!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Wish - yeah hopefully they will open one here soon. I live in the Bahamas but will be doing Ivf in Florida. Low impact is much better I think, just to be on the safe side.


----------



## wantingbubba7

Congrats WhiteOrchid :) :)


----------



## PecksTTC

Congrats white!!! :wohoo:

So i dont have OHSS. Apparently i have Ovarian Congestion (?). I have researched this and cannot find anything. I have quite a high pain threshold but I was in so much pain last night and hardly slept. pain killers dont work. I cannot walk around, lying down also hurts, going to the loo feels like someone kicking my stomach and dont even look at my stomach never mind try and touch it! 
My stomach is also so distended i look 6 months pregnant. I am huge! And although i would always like to lose some weight, I am not big so it really looks odd and no way of hiding it under clothes. :wacko:
At 6am I emailed my RE and explained my pains. He responded immediately and told me to come in for a scan. He said that as i had Lucrin/Lupron injections I cannot get OHSS but can get Ovarian congestion. Essentially with retrieving 27 eggs it caused alot of friction and alot of blood to pool up in my ovaries. A normal ovary is around 2-2.5cm in size. Mine are 6-8cm. There is nothing for me to do but bed rest and drink lots of water and it should go down within 3 days.

I wish he had told me this so I could have prepared mentally for it. oh my RE also agreed with my decision to fertilise all. 

Although I am home now I had a really important meeting at work this morning that I went in for. One of our senior executives (that i used to think was absolutely gorgeous) was there and kept giving me the evil eye. He literally kept turning his head to look at me. He was probably wondering what on earth had happened to me and was dying to ask.:haha: I think he was also secretly judging me (remember I look about 6 months pergnant) as 3 weeks ago we had a function and I was drinking as much as him. 

Anyway it is all worth it in the end. The clinic called a little while ago and *I have 19 eggs fertilised*! :happydance: :yipee: 
Now just to hope the majority of them keep growing nice and strong. The clinic said they wont call again until thursday as they only do day 1 and day 3 calls. I will never survive not knowing that long so they have told me I can call tomorrow to check up. 
Deep breath in!

How is everyone else doing today?


----------



## Wish2BMom

holy moly, you guys are overachievers!!! Well done, Pecks!!! :bodyb:
I feel horribly for you, though - you sound so miserable!! I hope the swelling goes down quickly for you and you're back to normal soon. And screw that guy at work - judge away, buddy. Should have just said 'I have swollen ovaries' and he would have stopped in his tracks.
You're doing FET right? I think I'm the only one doing fresh?

ttc - oh man, to live in the Bahamas.....what a dream. Are you from there or moved there?


----------



## PecksTTC

Wish2BMom said:


> holy moly, you guys are overachievers!!! Well done, Pecks!!! :bodyb:
> I feel horribly for you, though - you sound so miserable!! I hope the swelling goes down quickly for you and you're back to normal soon. And screw that guy at work - judge away, buddy. Should have just said 'I have swollen ovaries' and he would have stopped in his tracks.
> You're doing FET right? I think I'm the only one doing fresh?

Overachieving means associated pain! And remember all it takes is 1!
I am doing FET :cry: i would have soooo prefered fresh but if OHSS feels like anything i have felt the last 24 hours then i am glad we are going FET.
I feel so much better now (still bloated but can move and pain so managable). However i never get my DH fussing over me so i am going to milk this for all it is worth :muaha:

Any odd sensations yet? Your are 2dp2dt correct? It's better not to do any strenuous / high impact exercise yet. Go for nice long walks (it is summer there right?) and that can work up a sweat!


----------



## Wish2BMom

hmmm - nothing terribly out of the ordinary yet. I'd think I wouldn't be feeling anything yet, right? I did get a couple waves of lightheadedness yesterday just sitting at my desk. And I've had a few cramps here and there but I really just wonder if that's a) gas or b) just regular old random cramps. I'm highly doubting they are related to my little blastocysts, if they've made it that far!

DHes fussing over us is nice!! :)

yep 2dpt (what's dp2dt?)! and yep, it's spring here (close) but it's rainy today. But that's a good thing, we're close to a drought.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Wish2BMom said:


> holy moly, you guys are overachievers!!! Well done, Pecks!!! :bodyb:
> I feel horribly for you, though - you sound so miserable!! I hope the swelling goes down quickly for you and you're back to normal soon. And screw that guy at work - judge away, buddy. Should have just said 'I have swollen ovaries' and he would have stopped in his tracks.
> You're doing FET right? I think I'm the only one doing fresh?
> 
> ttc - oh man, to live in the Bahamas.....what a dream. Are you from there or moved there?

I moved here, my DH has family here so we decided it was a good place to live. I am actually American and maybe one day we will move back. The medical system is a bit scary here which is why I am taking off a month from work and going to the US to do my IVF, once the cycle is done I hope to spend my TWW over there also. I have a small fear of ending up with OHSS and the dr's here not knowing what to do with me. So once I have my ER if there is even a chance then I might stay over a bit longer. Once I see I am okay then I can come back and go to the US for my dr's visits once a month......actually I haven't even thought that far yet....LOL....I just want to get that BFP then I will figure out the rest LMAO!

PECKS - huge congrats on your fertilization rate, that is wonderful.....sorry you are feeling bad, I had a tad of OHSS in my last IVF and it was horrible. I guess the FET is the better option, your RE seems on top of it which is good.


----------



## MrsL4

lots of exciting things going on here! seems like we all wait for ivf to start, and now everything is in the middle of it! 

I am on day 4 of lupron, its kinda sad how excited I am each night to "check off" a day on my ivf calendar!


----------



## Wish2BMom

I figured out the little code - 2dt = 2 day transfer? I was a day 3 transfer. I should have little blastocysts in there right now, if they are behaving!

MrsL- not weird at all!


----------



## waitingongod1

Mrsl- when I get to my injections I will be the same way!


----------



## PecksTTC

Wish2BMom said:


> I figured out the little code - 2dt = 2 day transfer? I was a day 3 transfer. I should have little blastocysts in there right now, if they are behaving!
> 
> MrsL- not weird at all!

:thumbup: I would have responded earlier but I decided I had to do some work even though I was in bed rest. It was only after I posted that I remembered you were a 3 day transfer. It was the initial 2 day option that confused me. Blaming it on all these hormones.


----------



## PecksTTC

For all everyone still waiting for ER read this! I wish I had read this before to know what I would experience. Read comments too... Made me giggle as a lot were certainly true for me:winkwink:

https://scrambled-eggs.org/2012/02/19/tips-on-surviving-egg-retrieval/


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

Thankfully my retrieval was no where near as bad an experience as hers but I am still bloated and sore if I stand for too long...of course gets worse as the day progresses. I also wish someone had warned me about being constipated as I have been up until today!! So that combined with bloated, enlarged ovaries was not fun!!! I definitely recommend loose clothing... thankfully I bought some new ones beforehand!

So today is 3 days past retrieval and I'll find out in a few hours how my little embryos are doing. As of yesterday they had graded 8 out of the 10 and they were graded well for freezing :happydance: so will see how they have done since then. I didn't realise how stressful this part could be so I'll be happy once they are frozen and even happier when they are back inside of me!! So much waiting!! 

I hope you're all doing well x


----------



## Wish2BMom

holy moly, my experience was not like hers at all, thank goodness!! I know I only had 6 eggs retrieved, I'm sure that's the biggest factor. I only had maybe 7 follicles available for the retrieval. The only thing similar was the constipation - yeah, no one told me about that either. Retrieval was on Thurs and by Sunday I was thinking, 'hmm.....I haven't pooped in days!! No wonder I'm sore!' I ate some organic shredded wheat for breakfast on Monday and it helped get things moving along. 
I'm fine now.
I am not running.
And i'm not having any relations with DH. Ugh.

white - good luck on the news today!! your embies will be back with you in no time.

I found out today that only one of the two leftover embies that I had was able to be frozen. So I guess if this cycle doesn't work, then we go through stimming all over again since I'm transferring 2 at a time. Ah well...


----------



## PecksTTC

I would say that my experience has been exactly the same as hers! Which is why I laughed so much. 
The bloat, the lookin pregnant, all of it!!! And I have done the happy dance so much as after I went to the loo today! :happydance:
The bloat has gone down somewhat but it is still very pronounced. 

White that is great news! My clinic said they would not call day 2 only day 3. Resisted calling as I decided I did not want a double dose of bad news. Will save it all for one day. 

Wish I am so sorry about your embryo. But let's hope you don't need it at all!!


----------



## MrsL4

White - hope you continue to receive good news!

I started to spot today (day 6 of lupron) also on BCP.....was told to expect period when I stop BCP (which is on Friday). How long did y'all spot? I was hoping this wouldn't start until I stopped my BCP......tired of wearing liners already!!! Not good!


----------



## bettybee1

Hi everybody hope you don't mind me joining ? Although my cycle may be out with all of yours ? 
I used to be a regular ocd baby and bumper but calmed a little now ! 

Anyway back in 2013 I had went through 3 rounds of ivf to finally get my little boy... He is now 10 months and I have been put on norethisstrone to start my bleed around the start of June then I'll start stimulating using folly I think not used it before had gonal and menpur before! 

Any way hi girls hope your all doing well in your cycles &#55357;&#56397;&#9786;&#65039;


----------



## Wish2BMom

MrsL - I actually had full-on flow, not just spotting. I swear there was a whole other lining in there that shed (sorry, ew). I called to make sure that was normal. It was for almost a week. They said it was fine. So in case that starts up for you, it's fine!

welcome, betty!! Good luck in your upcoming cycle. I just used Gonal-F and Menopur so I don't know any other. Any idea why they switched you up?


----------



## PecksTTC

Morning ladies

Welcome Betty! :hi: Some of us are doing FET so will be around here for a while to watch your journey and support! 

MrsL I also had full flow. But mine was fromCD1 to CD15. It just did not stop. Also called to freak out. When I stopped though my AF came within 2 days (earlier than expected) and I only had it for 3 days. Barely. I reckon there was nothing else. They said it was all normal. 

Clinic just all called. All 19 Embies are still growing. Eeekkkk!!!:happydance: 10 x 8 cell (apparently normal for day 3 - or so they told me). 5 x 9 cell (very good?). 3x 6 cell and 1 x 5 cell. So I think I must be worried about the 6 and 5 cells. 
I must admit at this stage I am lost. I have never researched much about the stages of embryo development. Anyone able to offer so pearls of wisdom?


----------



## KrissyB

Pecks - The 10 you have are definitely doing awesome. Beyond that I'm not really too sure. I just know that 8 cells at day 3 is the ideal. But there's still a lot of time for things to change! The slower ones can catch a growth spurt and catch up, and it's possible that not all 10 want to stay in the race. But with the numbers you have and your progress so far, I don't think you need to worry about anything :D

AFM - I just got the grading of my two blastocytes (not sure why it took so long). They are both day 5 hatching blastocytes (HB) BBB grade. I'm pretty happy with it, although I might have preferred a few A's in there, but I'm happy they're both hatching. Starting to get VERY impatient about the wait for next cycle.


----------



## PecksTTC

Krissy those are awesome though! I would not worry about not having As. There Seems to be so many conflicting ideas about that. 
Do you have an estimated date for your FET yet? And are you going medicated or unmedicated? Are you on BCP now?
All these questions but is is getting so exciting!

I think you will be the first of is to have the FET. Or Mommylov first?


----------



## KrissyB

We'll be going unmedicated, at least for the first transfer. I have fairly regular cycles, I just O a little on the late side given my average (natural) cycle length. So I don't have a hard and set date.... But my best guess is about June 20th.


----------



## Wish2BMom

wow, pecks!! those are awesome grades!

to give any kind of context, the ones I transferred were 8AG and 6AG, as of Day 3. So I had one with 8 cells and one with 6. The staff said they were awesome, so I wouldn't worry about that at all. 8 is definitely ideal but they didn't bat an eye at my 6.
Also, as Krissy noted and I found on the web yesterday, this grading system is VERY subjective per lab. So try not to put too much weight in the little ones. There are bound to be some that don't make it, and that's ok. They weren't meant to. :)


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

Hello everyone and welcome Betty!

Sorry I feel so far behind but sounds like everyone is doing great! So quick update from me... they froze 4 high quality embryos yesterday on day 3 and are keeping an eye on another 2 to see how they are by tomorrow - day 5. My clinic grades things differently (just to be awkward!) and go on a scale of 1-20 with 20 being the best. For freezing they have to be above 17 and the 4 frozen were 20, 2 x 19 and 1 x 18. She said they very rarely give out 20's so that is good. Anyway now we wait.... I'm trying to just chill and keep relaxed and forget about things but it's kind of hard, although I have enjoyed a few glasses of wine which has been lovely!! Now I just wait for my period to start and go from there... :coffee:


----------



## PecksTTC

That is awesome white!

I in the meantime have got myself into a flat spin! This waiting is awful!!!
My excitement of this morning has completely dissipated. And it is all thanks to Dr Google. 
So it seems the drop off rate between 3-5 days is where all the excitement can happen. (Excitement in this case is a whole pile of doggy doo) I have read post after post about women who had similar retrieval, fertilization and day 3 stats as I do, only to have 1 or none blastos on day 5! Seems this is where the spermi quality comes in. Freaking out much? Absolutely! I know it is unreasonable and unjustified yet as every case is different but this whole process sucks!!! 

So all good news is welcomed with open arms!


----------



## PecksTTC

Ps White I had a few glasses on wine tonight too and it is lovely! Enjoy!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hi ladies, wow what an experience that poor lady had! I had horrible gas and constipation during my last retrieval and yeah the bloating was uncomfortable. I think the best bit of advice I got from my IVF nurse was to start drinking warm prune juice the day before retrieval and continue daily, it worked for me. I didn't start this until I already had constipation last time so it took a while but I have promised myself this time around that I would try this trick.


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

Pecks the best advice I can give is stay away from Dr Google!!! I got myself all stressed out by reading a million different things but in the end realised the only person I need to listen to is my Dr and to stay off the internet!! (Other than hear obviously!) I know it's so hard though, even though I am delighted that we have 4 frozen I still can't believe we started off with 14 mature eggs... It's crazy how it has dropped but it is what it is and the fact that they are only day 3 worries me a little as well so for now I am just trying to completely forget about it all and just wait to see what happens next..... But yes the waiting is SO hard!!!

TTC - I wish I knew about the prune juice! Makes total sense!!


----------



## myonechance

Hi all. Just found this thread and have stalked it this evening. Since I just had my ER yesterday I thought I would follow ya'll :) My tentative transfer is monday so I am in the first round waiting game. Only 2 eggs fertilized so all my fingers and toes crossed. for those that have gone through the ER...how long until you felt normal? I thought I would be feeling better, but i still feel bloated and crampy and off. I'm just glad I am done with all the IVF meds. I really felt off with all that in my system. Any advice for my transfer day?


----------



## Hopethisyear

Pecks, Krissy & White - Sounds like all 3 of you are doing great with your progress. Try not to worry ladies and stay away from Dr. Google (I know easier said than done.

Betty- Welcome, when will you be doing your cycle?

MyOneChance - Welcome and congrats on your ER yesterday. Sorry I don't have any answers for you as I haven't done IVF before, but I hope you feel better soon.

AFM - I'm getting anxious for my baseline appointment June 2nd. So many thoughts and worries are going through my head but I'm trying to follow my own advice and stay away from Dr. Google.

Question for everyone: Has anyone done or plan on doing ICSI?


----------



## Hopethisyear

Also, just noticed, we need to update the first page with everyone and where they are at in their protocol and testing dates.


----------



## PecksTTC

Morning (or at evening) ladies

Literally a week before ER we were told to do ICSI. So far we have had good fertilization and growth (next 2 days yet to be determined) but my docs have assured me that if had done IVF we would not have had nearly as many fertilized. DH was very anti it (pro natural selection and survival of the fittest) but has come around and is now happy we did it. 

Hi Myonechance and welcome! :hi:
I have only started to feel normal now and my ER was Monday (Friday morning in SA) so 4 days? But I had 27 eggs which exacerbated it. I am still a little bloated but finally managed to put on pants for work yesterday (with a tight squeeze and a muffin top but I did it :happydance:). This morning it has come down even more. Can't help with transfer - we are doing FET so at least another month to go!

Has anyone done an endometrial scratch? Krissy- meant to ask you yesterday if this was in your plan!
I am scheduled to go in for one the end of June and I am now hearing about some horror stories (Dr Google bad!!! - admittedly one of those stories ended up being a friend of mine that has 6 IVFs and I stumbled across her posts on another site. She has had horrific experiences so I have not wanted to chat to her about what we are going through. Almost pales in comparison to her and she has become so negative and angry! Anyway small world!)


----------



## Kat_F

Hi all, I would like to join in the chat if that's ok?. I'm on CD9 on a fresh ICSI stim cycle and due for my first scan tomorrow. My estrogen was low only 1200 yesterday so i hope it's better tomorrow and i get some serious folly growth!


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi myone! glad you could join us! I actually thought this morning that you should! I actually felt pretty great (mentally and no more fogginess) the day after my retrieval but it was seamless and they only got 6 eggs. But I was definitely constipated for a good 4-5 days, that was the only thing that wasn't normal. The transfer is a piece of cake, so go have a good lunch after that. :)

welcome, Kat, as well! good luck on your first scan! grow little follies!

white - that's GREAT that you got a 20 and that another 3 did so well!! FX'ed for the other 2! 

white and pecks - enjoy that wine, ladies. I was out with my sister who is up from NC last night and I didn't have a drop. It was ROUGH. I had a root beer but I'm not even sure I should have had that b/c of any artificial flavoring. Ugh.

pecks - how are you feeling? Please try not to get too worked up, though I know it's easy said than done too. 27 eggs is a LOT to retrieve all at once, there is bound to be a higher percentage of ones that weren't yet meant to be, vs the AWESOME ones that were ready to ovulate this month, right? that's how I like to think of it anyway. I'm probably talking myself into fairy tales. :)

hope - yep, we did ICSI. No messing around with this since I have DOR. We did assisted hatching too. I think the only thing we didn't do to help the process was the scratch. 

afm - 5dpt and I'm going NUTS. I just want to KNOW!! And I cannot rely on anything my body is or isn't doing b/c I'm still on estrogen patches and the progesterone gel inserts, so I know my body is just reacting to that. Ugh.


----------



## Renaendel

I'll get our update up after my work today Hope. :). So glad you guys are getting along so well. It is great to see all the new faces as well! I have been keeping quiet since my protocol was bumped back a few months but still cheering you all on quietly!

For the constipation what about psyllium husk? It really isn't a laxative, more of a normalizer. It works for both diahrrea and C. I use the Konsyl brand, it tastes bland but doesn't have any artificial sweeteners added to it. Add juice to it and it just tastes like the juice is thicker. Maybe try that every day for a few days before and after ER. It works really well for me at keeping everything normal. For someone who has an intestinal autoimmune let me tell you how impressive that is. I do 1Tbs in 20 oz of liquid chugged around 6p each night and at least 7 glasses of other liquid during the day.

On hydration before and after ER. A lot of people swear by gateorate, poweraide or pedialyte. Those do work well. I can't use them because I can't process certain sugar types very well. My answer to that is actually just coconut water. It hydrates me better than plain water. you can buy it at most grocery stores. Just an alternative if you need something else to keep the drinking boredom away. My last procedure I just set an alarm on my phone and chugged a cup of water once and hour for a few days before and after.


----------



## KrissyB

Hope - We did ICSI. DH's numbers are always great... but we were thinking we may do PGS, so my clinic said they'd have to do ICSI to get a clean screening (I don't know if all clinics do that). When we had such low fertilization rates (2 of 6) I wanted to blame the ICSI, but I really think there's NO reason that would be the case.

Pecks - Nope, no plans for an endo scratch for me. No one has even mentioned it. I am interested in knowing more, but I'm trying not to plague my RE with too many "well why don't we do this?" and just trust his approach.

We were supposed to assited hatching, but since I had 2 hatching blasts, I wonder if they'll forgo that now. 

And I too am in camp :wine:. Might as well enjoy it, hoping it's the last few weeks I can for a loooong time. Will you ladies cut it out as soon as your transfer cycle starts? Or just once the transfer has actually been done?


----------



## Wish2BMom

thank you for your wisdom, Ren!!


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

Hi ladies and welcome to the newbies!

We did ICSI but that's because we are dealing with severe MFI.... It cost $1000 more but it was our only option and definitely worth it! As for the scratch/biopsy I had it done and it was completely fine!! :D I too googled it and was so scared but it was pretty much just like having a pap test - I barely felt the actual scratch/sample being taken. It was honestly absolutely nothing to worry about at all so please stay away from Dr Google or any other horror stories!! 

As for the wine... I'm enjoying it this week but I think I'm going to go back to not drinking soon... Unless I have a VERY bad day and want a glass but I figured I may as well stay in tip top shape for everything. My clinic said it's totally fine to drink up until the transfer so it's totally my choice not to so don't feel bad if you do decide to keep drinking, I would just limit it perhaps... I think my clinic said not more than 2 glasses at a time.

I feel fully recovered from my retrieval now so took me about 3-4 days. Thankfully I am also no longer constipated!! So that helps with the overall bloating/feeling crap situation! I'm worried as to when my transfer will happen... the info I got from my nurse said once my period starts I go for a scan and blood test to check my hormone levels and if my ovaries are suppressed they will go ahead and do the transfer but I might need to go on the pill to suppress them.... and if that happens I'm on that for 3 weeks, then transfer wouldn't take place for about another 3 weeks after that!!! It just seems so long :( Fingers crossed it isn't.... 

I hope you are all well x


----------



## Renaendel

The first page is updated.:thumbup: sorry it had fallen behind.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Thanks for the ICSI info ladies. My RE recommends it too even though DH has no known sperm issues. What I found interesting is that several months ago when I asked my RE if there was anything DH could do to improve sperm quality he said it doesn't really matter since we are doing ICSI and picking the best sperm anyway. Of course he had to say that in front of DH so no excuse for him to stop drinking for a while LOL. 

Krissy - I've been alcohol free for 75 days as of today. RE said no alcohol while stimming because of the effects with meds and no alcohol before FET to test date. I decided to stop 3months (when I started all my supplements per RE) before IVF to give my eggs the healthiest chance.

I'm going to be doing endo scratch/biopsy too. RE said it WILL hurt and there is not doubt about it. Yikes. I've read that it kind of has to hurt in order to work, more white blood cells doing their job I believe.

White - Glad to hear you are feeling better. I hope you don't have to wait to long, but it might be nice for your body to get a little rest after all the IVF meds. Are you doing a medicated FET cycle?

Ren - Thanks for updating the first page! You are the best for keeping us all updated! I love that you put the link to August in there too. That's probably when I will be doing my FET.

I hope everyone has a great weekend! Any exciting plans?


----------



## Kat_F

Hi all, 1st scan today 4 big follies and 5 little. E2 only 3800 so back Monday for scan+bloods.

Wish-when's OTD 4 u and did you have blast or 3 day ET? You must be getting excited..


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi all,

hope everyone is having a great weekend! 

Glad you're feeling better and on the mend, White!

Hope - that's awesome you haven't had a drop of alcohol in 75 days! was it tough? I'm finding it to be pretty tough, especially with my sister visiting. 

Kat - what's OTD? test date? if so, that's 5/28 for me. I did a 3-day transfer. :) Looks like your follies are cooperating! let's hope more bloom before next scan day!


----------



## myonechance

Ren- love the updated page! thank you for doing that! :)

Kat- looks like your follies are behaving! fingers crossed for more on monday and good bloodwork!

Hope and Wish2BE- I am glad that I don't drink wine..im the only one in my family who never got the appreciation....BUT i do have a big diet coke addiction...so......its going to be a tough one to crack. But I will do it. :)

White- I hope you don't have to wait 3 weeks....uhhg! But I'm glad you are feeling better :)

I hope you all have a great rest of the weekend. My transfer is tomorrow so fingers crossed for my "two great hopes"!


----------



## Kat_F

Best of luck myonechance :)

Wish OTD official test date.. not long to go. Are you having symptoms?

Ren thanks so much for adding me to the front page..


----------



## myonechance

I'm officially a PUPO :happydance:
transfer went well. One good embryo placed. 2nd embryo didn't fare so well. OTD June 5. 
I hope you all have a wonderful week and Wish2Be I am excited to hear from you on the 28th! (i think thats your day)


----------



## Hopethisyear

Woo hoo on being PUPO MyOneChance...now settle in little embie. Just curious what your after instructions are from you Dr. I've hear some people can resume normal activities and I've heard others 2 days bed rest. I've got my fingers crossed for you :dust:


----------



## Wish2BMom

Congrats on PUPO, myone!!!

Hope - my doc told me to relax the rest of the day but could return to most normal activities the next, except running or any high-impact workouts. Been kind of a drag not running but I can start again after my test. 

No symptoms here or at least everything can be explained away. Boobs aren't as sore as they have been today. The only odd thing has been a couple of quick lightheaded spells. I'm sneezing a lot but it's also pollen season. That's it! 8dpt and I'm going nuts!!!


----------



## Kat_F

Congrats on being PUPO myonechance :) let's hope it's a sticky one!

AFM EC scheduled for Thursday and my scan yesterday was stressful... only 3 big follies and six little which doesn't match up with Saturday's scan at all. When i asked the nurses they were noncommittal and a bit rude TBH! Sigh.


----------



## myonechance

Thanks for the happy thoughts all :)

Hope- my instructions were to take it easy per say, no heavy lifting or strenuous exercise until test. no bedrest necessary. I was told that thought process is out dated. 

Kat- I'm sorry to hear that the nurses were rude. We aren't all like that :) I promise! I read that scans can differ each time because someone may see something and another wouldn't. It doesn't make it easier for you though! :(

Wish- not too much longer!!

AFM-I am finally home and so so glad. I do have a question though. I am feeling VERY achy and tired and a little short of breath on exertion. Bowel and bladder are fine. I wasn't aware of any post transfer symptoms like this. I know my body has been through a lot and I am DEFINITELY more emotional than I ever have been. Meds in my system Im assuming. Any one else have this happen or hear of it. I feel like I have the flu or something. Time for me to lay in my own bed! Goodnight!


----------



## Wish2BMom

myone - how are you feeling today? that stinks you weren't feeling well. You HAVE been through a lot, more than I think we (at least me) let ourselves understand. Maybe this is your body telling you to slow down now. :) I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## SarahC14

Hi Everyone, 
Sorry for joining two weeks ago and then disappearing after my first post! I'll tell you why in a minute. Thanks for all of your comments and advice on 3 or 5 day transfers, it was great to hear from you!

Pecs: I actually had the endo scratch today! Although it wasn't awful, it was probably the most uncomfortable part of this whole process so far. I also had my mock transfer at the same time, so I'm not really sure whether some of the discomfort came from that or not. I'm pretty sure most of it was from the scratch. It felt like sharp localized cramping. She did it a few times and told me to count to ten each time. The whole thing (mock transfer and scratch) took less than three minutes, but they were three pretty uncomfortable minutes, especially since I had a full bladder, as was needed for the mock transfer. Now, about 6 hours later I still feel slightly crampy. But I was able to drive myself, and I went straight to work (I'm a teacher) after the appointment, and that has been fine. I'm not sure why I had the scratch, but it looks like it's standard protocol at my RE's office, as it is typed on the timeline sheet they give to all IVF patients.


----------



## SarahC14

So I decided to do a second post to give you all my update, otherwise the first one would have been too long!

I got a call about 10 days ago from my RE's office that my FSH was 10.5 which is considered elevated. As a result, they changed my protocol from long lupron to short lupron. Basically, they don't want to risk totally shutting my body down with the lupron because they are afraid it will have trouble starting back up because of my elevated FSH. So instead, they use a microdose of lupron at the beginning of my cycle to try to augment my body's natural hormones. As a result, they have less control over the follicles which means that there is risk of one becoming a "lead follicle" and suppressing the others' growth, which means they would get fewer eggs at retrieval. But the flip side is if they shut my body down with lupron and it can't start itself up, they won't get ANY eggs. So I guess microdose it is. (If you understand better than I do, feel free to correct anything I wrote above!)

Well, this just devastated me, as my FSH level in December was 5.9! ASo it's gone up more than 4 points in 5 months. They said it has to be under 13 to do IVF. So basically this time, my chances are still pretty good, but I'm concerned that in a few years if I want to get pregnant again my levels will be too high for a fresh cycle and I'll have to rely on whatever we are able to freeze this time. I was pretty upset and anxious, and I just needed a break from bnb, so that is why I've been gone for so long. 

Anyway, I'm feeling a lot better now, and I'm trying to just have a positive outlook on everything. Part of the good news is that I don't have to take lupron for two weeks and deal with all of those side effects! So for now the plan is that i stay on bcp until June 7, and then I will get af, and I'll go in for baseline tests on the 12th. Hopefully I will also start lupron, follistim, menopur, etc all on that day as well (I think?!?). Then egg retrieval will be 8 or so days after that. 

It's been really fun to read about all of you who are a bit further along in the process than I am. I'm thinking about all of you!


----------



## KrissyB

Congrats Pupo Myone!! FXed for nice and sticky embies :dust::dust:

AFM - It seems I'm not getting this "off cycle" completely off. I'm back in for monitoring tomorrow to figure out why I'm CD 22 with still very light OPKs. The nurse said it's "not exactly what they'd expect". I'm guessing it might just be an anovulatory cycle after being cleaned out for the ER... and maybe they'll just put me on meds to move things along... and hopefully those meds don't mean I need another down cycle before the transfer.


----------



## ttcbaby117

wow so sorry you had to go through all of that. I am also on the short protocol and am worried about getting a lead follicle too....I think they probably made the right decision with you though and sometimes we just need to trust our doctors! 

Positivity is everything! It is the only way to get through this....good for you!

Fxed for your BFP!


----------



## myonechance

Sarah- sounds like it was a good thing to take some time for yourself and regroup. I was on the microdose protocol because the doctor thought it would be best for my system. Like ttc mentioned...sometimes we just need to trust our docs :)

Krissy- I hope your monitoring went well today!

AFM-Still feeling run down, but a tad better than Monday. Day by day I suppose :)


----------



## KrissyB

Well... basically, there's a good chance I'm completely down-regulated from the stim cycle, so it'll potentially be a very very long and/or anovulatory cycle. So - I can either wait it out and go with a natural cycle whenever the timing works out. Or I can go ahead and start up on BCP tomorrow, and work into a medicated FET. I'm probably leaning towards just going medicated so I don't have to worry about travel at the end of July as much if things drag on too far. Anyone know any pros/cons of medicated vs. natural?


----------



## beneathmywing

Im here :wave:


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

Hi ladies!

How are you all? I've been quieter but still reading everything :) 
I'm just waiting for my period to start - I started spotting on Sunday which was only 7 days post retrieval but no proper bleeding as of yet.... Until then I know nothing!!! Once AF arrives then I go to the clinic and they check hormone levels etc and decide whether to do the transfer then or whether I have to go on the BCP to completely down regulate me..... Ahhh the waiting - it's such a killer!!!

:hugs:


----------



## Renaendel

Yay beneathmywing. I have you and your three :cold: added to the front page.

Thanks for checking in WhiteOrchid. It sounds like you and Krissy are in similar situations.


----------



## KrissyB

White - Did you only have a single day of spotting post-retrieval? I had a full bleed post retrieval (starting at 4 days after), but after that I haven't had the slightest sign of ovulation for 23 days, and today's ultrasound showed I am nowhere remotely close. So they're switching me to a medicated FET. From other threads I think I'll be better off, gives them a lot more control over all the conditions and timing... eventhough it means I'll have to wait a few extra weeks.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Ren - Is the 2X on the front page how many frosties are waiting or how many are being transferred?


----------



## beneathmywing

Renaendel said:


> Yay beneathmywing. I have you and your three :cold: added to the front page.
> 
> Thanks for checking in WhiteOrchid. It sounds like you and Krissy are in similar situations.

Thanks! I need to catch up tonight on this thread!!


----------



## Renaendel

Hopethisyear said:


> Ren - Is the 2X on the front page how many frosties are waiting or how many are being transferred?

How many are waiting as that is the information I have from most people. If folks want to tell me how many they are putting back I will gladly add that.

Ugh just started bleeding a week before I take out my nuvaring. I have a call into the RE to see if she wants me to switch meds for the last two and a half months here.


----------



## waitingongod1

I'm still here! I promise...Been reading up on everyone and it's so exciting to see where everyone is..not much going on here...on birth control in till next Wednesday. ..next ultrasound is June 9...so hard to wait..days are kind of dragging on...


----------



## Wish2BMom

test day today - i'm a bag 'o' nerves right now. Kinda want to vomit and not the early pregnancy kind!


----------



## Renaendel

:hugs::hugs: good luck sweetie


----------



## myonechance

Huggs!


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

Eeek good luck!!! Have you not been tempted to test yourself? When will you get the results!! Sending lots of :dust: and hugs :hugs: xxx


----------



## Wish2BMom

thank you! T-2 or so hours and I should get the call!
I am VERY tempted to test right now. I have a CB digital in my bathroom drawer. But DH is coming home early to work from home so we can both get the call at the same time. I asked him if he'd want me to test early so if it's a negative, we can have that to ourselves rather than someone having to tell us. He basically reiterated that the docs said not to, it could provide false results, so let's just wait (we've waited 11 days, why not a few more hours). Ugh. i kinda just want to test w/o him for my own mind but I'll be ok. :)


----------



## beneathmywing

Good luck, Wish! You have some will power!!!


----------



## KrissyB

FXed Wish! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

Krissy - I have been spotting since Sunday so now onto day 5 of it. Yesterday was really light but have had more today so assuming it's only a matter of time before I begin to bleed properly.... Did you have full on AF after your retrieval or just the 1 day? They told me to expect AF 12-14 days after the retrieval so tomorrow is day 12. Then I can finally call the clinic and find out what is next!!

Wish2be - thinking of you SO much and hoping you got good news. Sending hugs xxx


----------



## Wish2BMom

:bfp:!!!!!! OMG!!!!!


----------



## KrissyB

White - Oh my protocol was pretty different. I was supposed to get AF w/in 5 days of retrieval, and I got it 3 days in, pretty heavy too.


Wish - :wohoo::happydance::wohoo::happydance: CONGRATS!!!!!! H&H 9 months :crib:


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

YAY W2B!!!!!!! So delighted for you!!!!!!! :happydance: H&H 9 months :D :yipee::wohoo:


----------



## Wish2BMom

thank you! thank you! thank you!!
i'm giving this a good week to sink in :)


----------



## myonechance

YEAY WISH!!!!!!!! Congrats!! :happydance:
:wohoo:


----------



## Wish2BMom

Thank you!! You're up next!


----------



## beneathmywing

CONGRATS, Wish!!!!! :dance:


----------



## Renaendel

What a great way to kick off this thread! congratulations!! :yipee:


----------



## Wish2BMom

eeeee!! Thank you!
I love that 'baby on board' on the front!! YIKES!

ok, I need to CHILL OUT. Ways to go to make sure this is a sticky bean and a healthy bean. :)


----------



## SarahC14

Congrats Wish! I'm so happy for you!!


----------



## wantingbubba7

Congratulations Wish2BMom :happydance: awesome news ~ have a happy and healthy 9 months :flower: 

As for me I had my appt yesterday to see if I am good to go for IVF next cycle and I am woooohoooooo so excited. I have my nurse appt on the 9th of June to pick up my meds and go through everything and I'll start when my AF comes shortly after ( should be within a day or two) eeeek so excited. 

Hope everyone is well :) 

Oh one thing I have to work out is whether I want to go Local or General for egg pick up. The difference because I dont have health insurance is that General will be about $2000 and Local will be about $500. What do you girls think? Anyone here gone local and been ok? I am happy to pay extra if need be to do the general but its such a saving I'm having to really weigh up the two. Thanks everyone.


----------



## MrsL4

congrats wish!!!! so happy for you!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Wish - Congratulations!!! I'm so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Kat_F

Congrats wish!!! :) happy and healthy 9 months!!

Afm they retrieved 4 eggs, only two were mature and only 1 fertilised. I am not feeling so good.


----------



## KrissyB

Kat - Unless you really wanted twins - one good one is all you need! I only have two, and everyone has told me over and over again it's quality not quantity. FXed that little guy is a great grower for you! :dust:


----------



## Kat_F

Thanks Krissy, you are right and i do not want twins lol. Just hope it gets to 8 cell by day 3, then there's hope :)


----------



## KrissyB

Kat - are you doing fresh transfer at day 3?


----------



## Wish2BMom

what Krissy said, Kat! I hope that little guy is growing nice and plump!


----------



## myonechance

Kat_F said:


> Congrats wish!!! :) happy and healthy 9 months!!
> 
> Afm they retrieved 4 eggs, only two were mature and only 1 fertilised. I am not feeling so good.

Kat... try not to worry...easier said than done , i know!

for me..they only retrieved 3, 2 fertilized and only 1 made it to 4 day transfer at 8 cell. I'm in my 2WW so i understand the anxiety.

try and remember it only takes one! fingers crossed for you!


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

Kat - I totally understand how you feel but what the other girls have said is so true and my clinic can't stress enough that it's Quality over Quantity.... Stay strong :)

Myonechance - how long til you can test? Are you going to test at home or wait for the blood test results? Good luck - sending lots of :dust:

Pecks - how are you doing? Haven't heard from you in a while.... How many embryos were you able to freeze in the end?

AFM: Well AF has arrived today and it doesn't seem like she is going to be nice this cycle... Not heavy yet but cramps getting worse and worse so only a matter of time and I suspect it'll be super heavy. Am now just waiting for the clinic to call me to see what happens next..... :coffee:


----------



## Wish2BMom

I'm excited for your next steps, White!!

yes - good idea! lots and lots of dust for myone!
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## myonechance

WhiteOrchid24 said:


> Kat - I totally understand how you feel but what the other girls have said is so true and my clinic can't stress enough that it's Quality over Quantity.... Stay strong :)
> 
> Myonechance - how long til you can test? Are you going to test at home or wait for the blood test results? Good luck - sending lots of :dust:
> 
> Pecks - how are you doing? Haven't heard from you in a while.... How many embryos were you able to freeze in the end?
> 
> AFM: Well AF has arrived today and it doesn't seem like she is going to be nice this cycle... Not heavy yet but cramps getting worse and worse so only a matter of time and I suspect it'll be super heavy. Am now just waiting for the clinic to call me to see what happens next..... :coffee:


White- i can get my blood drawn on the 5th.....BUT i will be out of town until the 8th:dohh:(trip planned months ago before i got my ivf dates)..sooooo....i am going to do a HPT when I'm out of town and then do the blood draw when i get home. I know I'm not supposed to but......:shrug::shrug:
:thumbup: 
I sure hope AF isn't as bad as you're expecting, looking forward to hearing your next steps!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

myone! you better have access to bnb on your vaca to update us!!!


----------



## myonechance

Wish2BMom said:


> myone! you better have access to bnb on your vaca to update us!!!

definitely!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Hopethisyear

Kfs - I can't say much different than the other ladies have said. It just takes one. Try as hard as possible to keep a PMA.

MyOneChance - Keep us posted, so exciting!!

White - Sorry about the rough AF. Have you heard from your clinic yet.

Can anyone shed some light on this? TMI: I started spotting April 21st, AF showed 8 days later super light and short. I started BCP May 2 per RE and have been on them since without a break. The thing is I haven't stopped spotting since April 21st. Sometimes it's brown and sometimes is red with light clots. I went to my OB/GYN and she said it's not my cervix and to just wait for baseline ultrasound with RE on 6/2. I know it's only 4 days away, but has anyone experienced anything like this before IVF? I'm really hoping I don't go in on Tuesday and they say I have a big fat firbroid or something in my uterus that is going to postpone everything. Tuesday just can't get here fast enough.


----------



## MrsL4

Hopethisyear said:


> Kfs - I can't say much different than the other ladies have said. It just takes one. Try as hard as possible to keep a PMA.
> 
> MyOneChance - Keep us posted, so exciting!!
> 
> White - Sorry about the rough AF. Have you heard from your clinic yet.
> 
> Can anyone shed some light on this? TMI: I started spotting April 21st, AF showed 8 days later super light and short. I started BCP May 2 per RE and have been on them since without a break. The thing is I haven't stopped spotting since April 21st. Sometimes it's brown and sometimes is red with light clots. I went to my OB/GYN and she said it's not my cervix and to just wait for baseline ultrasound with RE on 6/2. I know it's only 4 days away, but has anyone experienced anything like this before IVF? I'm really hoping I don't go in on Tuesday and they say I have a big fat firbroid or something in my uterus that is going to postpone everything. Tuesday just can't get here fast enough.

hope - I am having a similar issue.....I had AF, then started BCP for 2-3 weeks, then started lupron. 2-3 days before I stopped BCP (while still on lupron) I started spotting. They told me to expect a period when I stopped BCP....and the spotting transitioned to AF for about another 3-4 days. Then I had nothing for ~ 2 days, now I started stims tonight (gonal f and menopur) and I have had brown spotting when I wipe only for at least 36 hours. 

I think it is all the medication.....and probably not abnormal. I had my baseline scan earlier this week, at the end of AF, and they said everything looked fine and my estrogen was 27 so all was good to start stims.....


----------



## Hopethisyear

Mrs L - Thank you so much, that makes me feel better. My biggest concern I guess was that the spotting started before I started any meds and just has kept going. Glad to hear you are cleared for stims...so exciting!!!


----------



## Renaendel

Hope, I just to the call back from my own doctor on this issue. I had started bleeding with a week left on my nuvaring. She ended up moving me over to ortho cyclen. It has about twice the estrogen and a different kind of progesterone. Her thought is that the Bcp switch will stop the bleeding and give me better ovarian suppression. Good luck on your US! Keeping everything crossed that you are cleared for stims.


----------



## Kat_F

Thanks all I'm cheering for you and loving the updates on where everyone is at. 

Today the embie is a good 2 cell one so it's a 3 day transfer for me tomorrow if all is well in the morning.


----------



## myonechance

fxd for you Kat!!

Hope- it sounds like the BCP are messing with you. Try not to be super concerned until you see your RE.


----------



## Wish2BMom

Hope - my AF started on 4/18 and I pretty much bled straight thru to about 2-3 days after starting stims. After I finished BCP it was like a whole other AF. I called since it was concerning and they said it was normal. I called again Stim Day 2 or 3 and they still said it was normal. Hopefully you'll just have a super clean, fresh lining for the embies!!

Good luck with your scan! 

And good luck with the transfer, Kat!! FX'ed for you and the Wonder Embie!!


----------



## Kat_F

Hey all hoping for good news for you all. 

My embie was only 2-cell still on day 3 so we did not go ahead with the transfer. The embryologist said they would have liked to see at least one division in 22 hours but said it might be closure for us to go ahead with transfer. We chose not to. So that's it for this round no transfer and no frosties.


----------



## myonechance

Kat_F said:


> Hey all hoping for good news for you all.
> 
> My embie was only 2-cell still on day 3 so we did not go ahead with the transfer. The embryologist said they would have liked to see at least one division in 22 hours but said it might be closure for us to go ahead with transfer. We chose not to. So that's it for this round no transfer and no frosties.

Oh I'm sorry to hear that Kat :hugs:


----------



## beneathmywing

So sorry, Kat! :hugs:


----------



## Hopethisyear

Oh Kat, I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

Kat, I'm so so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

Oh Kat I am so sorry.... sending big hugs :hugs: be good to yourself :hugs:


----------



## MrsL4

I am sorry to hear you are going through this Kat --- sending lots of positive thoughts your way


----------



## SarahC14

Kait, so sorry to hear that. Sending lots of hugs your way!!


----------



## bettybee1

Sorry to hear about your embie kat! 

Well ladies I stopped my norethisstrone tablets Friday and my period has just arrived :) this means I'll start stimulating tommorow :) can't believe it all getting real only feels like yesterday I was Doing All this roller coaster for my son :) xx


----------



## Renaendel

So sorry Kat, huge hugs.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Renaendel

BettyBee1, hope stims treat you well.


----------



## bettybee1

Thanks :) am stunning on fostimon ? Any one heard of it? 
Really annoyed as I asked for menpour as that's what I had on my successful cycle !


----------



## Renaendel

Fostimon is also known as bravelle. It is a frequently prescribed ivf drug. The difference between the two is bravelle contains very little LH (~2%) where menopur contains closer to 50%. 

You will produce more eggs on menopur but the eggs from bravelle tend to be a higher quality. As women age doctors tend to opt more for bravelle and less for menopur as egg quality becomes so important.


----------



## bettybee1

Thank you !!! 

Well I will be phoning the clinc asap today !! It's a new clinic and I really wanted to stick to me pour where everything was better quality ! 

I have only just turned 23 defo not a age thing lol & my amh is 46 !! X


----------



## PecksTTC

Hi Ladies!!

Oh my word Wish!!!! Congratulations. :happydance::headspin::wohoo: I cannot believe I missed your BFP. I am super excited for you. 

Sorry I have been MIA for a while. I need to take a step back and stop obsessing. Dr Google and these threads started to interfere with work in life and general. A few times last week I logged and started to check up on you all but had to force my self to stop and step a away :winkwink:
My last update was me freaking out about the number of drop offs from 3 to 5 day. Well I was correct to be worried.
On day 5 we received a call that only one made it to blast and was frozen. 11 had arrested and they were going to give the remaining 7 until day 6. Unfortunately 3 more arrested, 4 made it to blast but only 1 with a quality they would consider for freezing. So I am a total test case for quality over quantity. 26 mature eggs and I only ended up with 2 blasts. And the clinic won't tell me their grading. 

To say I was devastated was an understatement. Luckily we were at a family function otherwise I would have had a complete meltdown. My DH was awesome though. He really has reminded me why I married him. 

So for my own mental stability I thought it would be best to check out for a while. I would have done it completely if it was not for a senior exec at work that is at the the same clinch as me and has wanted chat about the IVF process She is just starting. 

Anyway onwards and upwards. Now I need to start preparing for scratch and next months transfers!!!


----------



## PecksTTC

Good luck myoncechance. Wil be looking out for your BFP. 

Welcome beneath. I stalk your journal already (but a bit out of the loop as per last post) so I know your story and holding thumbs for your and your frosties. 

Kat I am so so sad for you. The things we have to go through absolutely sucks!! But don't give up and your next round may be 1000 times better!

With regards to bleed after ER... My RE said it would start within 7 days. It started in 6 and boy was it heavy. Luckily no/little cramps but I did get worried how heavy it was. Did they say why yours took so long White?

White what happened with your remaining embies? Did they make it to 5? Apologies if you mentioned already. I tried to catch up on all I missed. 

Krissy with regards to medicated vs unmediated. My RE said there is no difference with the exception of more control on medicated. Although he mentioned if you Ovulate naturally their first preference is a natural FET. I am so impatient that have tried to convince them medicated but to no avail. But I see you are now going medicated?

Just booked my scratch for next week. Hoping I ovulate this week so I can start to work out when my transfer day is. Generally I am pretty regular and I hope it true now too!

Thinking of you all xxx


----------



## Wish2BMom

welcome back, pecks - you were missed but I'm glad you took some time for you. That is a tough blow to have come out with so many eggs and narrow down to 2. But as everyone kept reminding me and myone - it only takes one. Why won't they tell you the dang ratings of them?? It's so subjective, anyway, that it might cause undo stress for you if they didn't rate them A+, knowing they can still develop in Mama just fine. I'm excited for your scratch next week!

good luck with your stims, betty!

ren - you keep flooring me with your knowledge!! I love it!


----------



## KrissyB

Pecks - Thanks for the info! It seems pretty unanimous that medicated is as good, if not better, than natural, so I'm happy that's the route we went. Pre-stim cycle I had always had regular ovulations. But I down regulated pretty hard after and/or was having an anovulatory cycle during the off-cycle we scheduled between ER and FET. So they gave me the choice to switch from natural FET to medicated. Unfortunately I think things might have evened out and the :witch: might have shown if we waited a few more days because I've been VERY crampy since starting BC... but we're on this road now so I'm not going to worry about. 
Sorry to hear about your attrition... but two is still good! Enough for twins even! And the fact they made it to day 5 means they are strong. Are you planning on putting them both back for your transfer?


----------



## bettybee1

Clinc have changed me over to menpour now so start tmro instead :wacko: then in on Saturday for blood test !! :)


----------



## Hopethisyear

Pecs - Nice to see you back again. I'm sorry that you are having such a tough time. Just think though, those two that made it are nice and strong since they made it that far. Like Krissy said, you could get twins and if they split more. Are you putting them back in at the same time or one at a time?

Ren - Seriously are you part Dr? You have so much information about so much. It's so great to have you here, I'm so glad we are friends :)

Betty - That's great your clinic changed you. Did they say if they had a reason for you on the other?

AFM: Tomorrow at this time I will be on a plane to my RE for my baseline appointment. I'm so excited nervous for so many reasons. I hate flying (Yes something I should have thought about when I moved to the most isolated land mass on the planet, LOL) Once I get to the big City tomorrow I will have to navigate the bus system to the Dr's Office which I heard isn't to bad, I just haven't been on a bus in 25 years. I'm sure it will be fine, but I hope I don't get on the bus going to the wrong way, or miss my stop. I'm supposed to bring a big zippered bag to bring my meds back on the plane tomorrow after the appointment if all goes well. I wonder how big a bag?

So, I forgot to take my BCP last night and took it 12 hours after I normally take it, 1st thing this morning. I hope this isn't a huge mistake.

I'll keep you all posted on my appointment when I get back tomorrow. 
Happy Monday everyone!!!!


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

Hi ladies!

It's so nice to read and catch up with how you are all doing. I just wanted to quickly say that it looks like a July transfer for me now as well. AF arrived in full force on Friday so I called my clinic and they told me that I have to have 1 cycle off to let my body properly recover from everything. It makes sense but still sucks :( Anyway since my cycles are regular I don't need to go on the BCP so it's a full on natural month for me this month then the transfer in July - I'm guessing around 20th or so... Anyway for now it's just time to chill and wait.... Ah all this waiting :coffee:


----------



## Wish2BMom

White - that stinks, I HATE the waiting part!!! Would it even be possible to have a little natural miracle this month or are you not even going to attempt?

Hope - so happy you're getting started!! Good luck with your appt tomorrow, can't wait to hear all about it!

betty - glad the clinic changed you over and you're more comfortable with your meds now. I did menopur too - if it was successful, why change?

so I must admit - what is a 'medicated' vs 'non-medicated' FET? What meds are you taking, when, and why?
And pecks - how come the scratch is so early? My RE didn't even introduce that concept to us, nor an FET, so I'm very unaware of these things. 

Paging Dr. Ren...?


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

I assume we could try naturally although after spending $11k so far on it all as delighted as I would be to get pregnant I'd also be a little gutted about the $!! Still we may as well try - after 3 1/2 years of trying our odds seem so low!!

Re the medicated v non-med. cycle for FET I'm honestly not too sure... I guess you just take nothing then do the transfer? All I know is I have to start taking Estrace on CD2 of my next cycle (estrogen) then go for a scan on CD12-14 to check my lining. Once it looks good I start on a type of progesterone and the transfer happens a week later..... seems so far away :(


----------



## myonechance

I'm going to catch up with everyones posts but i need to type this before I start crying and my DH asks why. So...I am 8dp4dt. This AM I caved and took a HPT and got a faint line. not a squinter but faint. I was happy but cautious. My Beta isn't supposed to be until friday. I am packing to go visit family..leaving in 1 hour for airport... and i went to pee and there was brown spotting. and now I have cramps. I know what we are all thinking as we read this. It's not good and as much as I thought I was prepared for a bfn.....I am WAY not prepared. I feel like I am going to lose it. My DH has a brain injury and he will not be able to handle this right now. It is a lot for him to vacation...leave our city and fly and so forth. Plus he really didn't want me to do a hpt. Go figure....
I just needed to vent and take a deep breath and hope that my family we are flying to and DH can't tell something is wrong. Thanks for listening ladies. hugs.


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

Myonechance - I don't really know what to say other than to send you lots and lots of hugs and positive thoughts :hugs: I know what you must be thinking but I am praying that the spotting and cramping stops and it all turns out ok. How long are you away for? 

You are not alone so if you are able to talk and get on a computer etc we're all here for you. I don't think anyone can be prepared for a BFN after IVF - it is my biggest worry about how mentally I will cope... I know it's hard but try to stay strong. Huge hugs to you :hugs:


----------



## PecksTTC

myonechance said:


> I'm going to catch up with everyones posts but i need to type this before I start crying and my DH asks why. So...I am 8dp4dt. This AM I caved and took a HPT and got a faint line. not a squinter but faint. I was happy but cautious. My Beta isn't supposed to be until friday. I am packing to go visit family..leaving in 1 hour for airport... and i went to pee and there was brown spotting. and now I have cramps. I know what we are all thinking as we read this. It's not good and as much as I thought I was prepared for a bfn.....I am WAY not prepared. I feel like I am going to lose it. My DH has a brain injury and he will not be able to handle this right now. It is a lot for him to vacation...leave our city and fly and so forth. Plus he really didn't want me to do a hpt. Go figure....
> I just needed to vent and take a deep breath and hope that my family we are flying to and DH can't tell something is wrong. Thanks for listening ladies. hugs.

It could be anything! Could it be implantation? One of the ladies on the IVF success thread said she wish she would have known how bad the cramps could be so she would not worry so much. Here is the comment " *Anything else you would have wanted to know before you started this process: I....I also wish I knew how much cramping there may be, as it scared me at one point but apparently this can be a very good sign! .... Dont lose hope if you don't get as many as you hoops for. It only takes one & I'm proof of that!"

I also know it easier said than done but try and relax and enjoy your vacation. Try!!

We all know there is a chance it will not work yet we really hope more than anything that it will work. For all of us!


----------



## KrissyB

Wish2 - Some clinics prefer FET to fresh because it decreases the chance of OHSS and it makes it easier to do PGS. Then when it comes to the transfer cycle, some clinics give the choice of a natural FET where you're monitored without meds, until you are close to ovulation, then given a trigger shot and the transfer is timed appropriately. Or there's a medicated FET where you take BCP and Lupron for a month before the transfer month, then you stay on meds through the trasfer cycle so they can manipulate the precise timing and conditions more strictly. At least, that's the protocol for the med vs. natural at my clinic

Myone - :hugs: I second what Pecks said. Spotting and cramping were my first pregnancy symptoms with my DD, so don't count yourself out yet. And it happened later than implantation, right around AF - because your body doesn't quite know how to handle the new situation yet, and there are some uterine contractions that cause some old blood (brown spotting) to be dislodged. Try to just take it one day at a time, and we'll be sending you all the good vibes, best wishes, and prayers we can muster!

White - We were going to try during our offcycle (I felt kinda weird about it because they told us not to and I didn't really want the false hope of another natural TWW, but DH could not be dissuaded lol)... but in the end O never came, so that was that lol.


----------



## PecksTTC

Wish2BMom said:


> so I must admit - what is a 'medicated' vs 'non-medicated' FET? What meds are you taking, when, and why?
> And pecks - how come the scratch is so early? My RE didn't even introduce that concept to us, nor an FET, so I'm very unaware of these things..?

Non-medicated / natural FET is in my case literally no meds until after ET and allowing my body to naturally thicken lining, prep uterus etc. but essentially hoping and praying your body does what it is meant to do in the time it normally does. This is only an an option if you naturally ovulate and you need to ovulate prior to FET. Natural I believe also needs to be monitored more closely in case they miss ov. 
The medicate option helps you along in all aspects. 
See the link below that helped me understand.
https://www.dominionfertility.com/f...ozen-embryo-transfer-fet-and-a-medicated-fet/

I believe the best time for a scratch is on CD21 (for a 28 day cycle) on the cycle prior to ET. My RE said that it is inconclusive whether a scratch definitely helps but no harm in trying. They do it for all FETs and only fresh If asked and after several failed.


----------



## bettybee1

Hope- wow you have to get a plane to your appointments ?? I thought driving 1.5 hour was annoying lol 

There was no reasom they made a mistake well doctors did! Twice! They also put antibiotics am allergic to in the drug pack aswell:/ !!! 



I don't know much about FET personally but I think people have had mixed results natural people like as its much more easier on body people feel it's the way it's meant to be but medicated cycles give people a schedule and and predict the cycle and plan it :D x


----------



## PecksTTC

Wish2BMom said:


> so I must admit - what is a 'medicated' vs 'non-medicated' FET? What meds are you taking, when, and why?
> And pecks - how come the scratch is so early? My RE didn't even introduce that concept to us, nor an FET, so I'm very unaware of these things..?

Non-medicated / natural FET is in my case literally no meds until after ET and allowing my body to naturally thicken lining, prep uterus etc. but essentially hoping and praying your body does what it is meant to do in the time it normally does. This is only an an option if you naturally ovulate and you need to ovulate prior to FET. Natural I believe also needs to be monitored more closely in case they miss ov. 
The medicate option helps you along in all aspects. 
See the link below that helped me understand.
https://www.dominionfertility.com/f...ozen-embryo-transfer-fet-and-a-medicated-fet/

I believe the best time for a scratch is on CD21 (for a 28 day cycle) on the cycle prior to ET. My RE said that it is inconclusive whether a scratch definitely helps but no harm in trying. They do it for all FETs and only fresh If asked and after several failed.


----------



## KrissyB

Pecks - :D That link is from my clinic lol. I was so surprised to see the URL


----------



## beneathmywing

Not sure if I am doing a natural/medicated FET. I am going to say I am doing a medicated with estrogen/progesterone. I have my appt with my nurse on the 11th so I should find out then. 

Myonechance -- don't feel out yet!! Lots of women spot with their bfp's and it's perfectly normal. Also, cramping is normal as well! Keeping my fx for you :hugs:

Pecks -- Thanks, hun! Good luck! Hope your frosties is your baby/babies!!!

Hopethisyear -- Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## myonechance

Hi all... I'm on the plane and I got the inflight wifi to distract myself. Thanks for all the kind words! I really do appreciate the encouragement. My cramps have subsided a little and I'm hoping the discharge is lessened as well. I will continue to pray and hope for the best :) I was going to wait until I got back home to do my beta but I think I will find a local labcorp place to get my blood drawn on Friday(beta due date)I won't be able to wait until I get home. 
I hope tall have a great rest of your day and I will keep you posted :) 
I am soooo glad I found this website. I think I would have broken down by now! Lol..


----------



## beneathmywing

Myonechance -- praying for you!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Myonechance - Keeping everything crossed for you. As others have said many many people have cramping and spotting at the beginning and even for several months. Keep us posted and know we are all thinking of you. Have a safe flight.

Question for everyone: Any specific questions I should ask at my baseline/injection training tomorrow? I started to write down a list.


----------



## MrsL4

Hopethisyear said:


> Myonechance - Keeping everything crossed for you. As others have said many many people have cramping and spotting at the beginning and even for several months. Keep us posted and know we are all thinking of you. Have a safe flight.
> 
> Question for everyone: Any specific questions I should ask at my baseline/injection training tomorrow? I started to write down a list.

Discuss what time you should take the injections each day......make sure you know how to read the vial mg/ml so if they change your dosage, you will understand how to do that (sounds simple but sometimes you second guess yourself if you are stressed and never done it before---some meds are pens, which are easier to adjust dosage than meds you pull from a vial)....and just feel comfortable with the equipment. 
I am a nurse so it wasn't new to me, but those are tips that I think would help most people aren't familiar with injections and medication dosages.


----------



## myonechance

MrsL4 said:


> Hopethisyear said:
> 
> 
> Myonechance - Keeping everything crossed for you. As others have said many many people have cramping and spotting at the beginning and even for several months. Keep us posted and know we are all thinking of you. Have a safe flight.
> 
> Question for everyone: Any specific questions I should ask at my baseline/injection training tomorrow? I started to write down a list.
> 
> Discuss what time you should take the injections each day......make sure you know how to read the vial mg/ml so if they change your dosage, you will understand how to do that (sounds simple but sometimes you second guess yourself if you are stressed and never done it before---some meds are pens, which are easier to adjust dosage than meds you pull from a vial)....and just feel comfortable with the equipment.
> I am a nurse so it wasn't new to me, but those are tips that I think would help most people aren't familiar with injections and medication dosages.Click to expand...

Hope- I second what MrsL stated. I am a RN as well and it was second nature to me. Hopefully your injection class is thorough and you have a good nurse who is available for questions if you get nervous at home or you can always ask us nurses :) Write down dose times and if there is a window to ease your mind. I'm not sure what you will be taking but some medications can be mixed to decrease the amount of injections you need to give yourself. It's ok if you are slow to understand. Don't leave until you feel secure in your teachings. It's ok! Some medications are in mg , some are in units so take note of that. It may seem very overwhelming but when you are home in the quiet and have things lined up it may be easier than you think. Most importantly don't rush yourself and take a deep breath! You can do it! :)


----------



## Renaendel

Today I need your advice ladies. Last time i took a pill based birthcontrol, I was a lot younger but I remember getting super sick with it. Do you recommend taking it in the morning or the evening. I don't want to be puking the next 10 weeks while I wait for sims to start. Ths was one benefit of that nuvaring for sure. Too bad it looks like I still ovulated on it, and have a cp cyst on each ovary. (hope, not a dr., nope, just an electrical controls engineer with too much time on her hands)


----------



## Wish2BMom

myone - omigosh, I wish I saw this yesterday! damn client calls! anyway - I hope you're feeling better today. Cramping was my first sign, though I didn't know it. It felt like my body really wanted to have AF and was confused by the estrogen and progesterone I was putting into my body. And after I got my bfp, I had a cramp so bad the other night, I got up to go to the bathroom b/c I was sure I was going to see blood. Try not to worry! I know it's the combo of the blood with the cramp, but if you want to see anything, it's brown blood (old, like the ladies said). If you're preg, your uterus is going to start to stretch and move around so there's bound to be some stuff loosening up. Try to let your vacation be a vacation!! And I'm so happy that you saw a faint line!!! I hope you get to test again or you get to that lab! FX'ed for you!!!

Hope - good luck today!! I would ask if you are able to combine any of the meds. My nurse told me a couple days after that I could shoot the Gonal-F into the Menopur vial and draw it all out with one needle and have one injection, instead of the Gonal-F pen and Menopur separately. Also, my office gave me a website to go on that gives step by step instructions on how to do all of it, so I didn't have to feel like I needed to remember everything from their demo. 
Also, a tip - if you think the needle hurts (for me, the needle didn't but the Menopur stung a little), pinch the skin so you feel the pinch instead of the needle or meds. :)

Ren - I had the SAME thought but I didn't end up feeling a thing! Maybe take it at night so it's on a full stomach? Or whenever you want, just make sure you have eaten or are going to eat soon.


----------



## waitingongod1

WhiteOrchid24 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> It's so nice to read and catch up with how you are all doing. I just wanted to quickly say that it looks like a July transfer for me now as well. AF arrived in full force on Friday so I called my clinic and they told me that I have to have 1 cycle off to let my body properly recover from everything. It makes sense but still sucks :( Anyway since my cycles are regular I don't need to go on the BCP so it's a full on natural month for me this month then the transfer in July - I'm guessing around 20th or so... Anyway for now it's just time to chill and wait.... Ah all this waiting :coffee:


I know! I hate the waiting! Hopefully it will be worth it!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Ren - I take my pill at night after I've eaten, that way I will sleep through any effects. 

White - I'm sorry you have to wait, it's so frustrating. 

Thanks ladies for the advice on the questions. My appointment went ok today, US showed 2 follicles and then RE had me do bloodwork to check hormone levels. He said I may have to stop the BCP for a while to reset my body before I start stimming which would be a big bummer. I did do the injectable training and they sent me home with my meds. Follistim in the AM and Menopur/Bravelle in the evening. I can mix the evening ones together which is nice so 2 shots a day instead of 3. He may have me do Human Growth Hormone too, depending how I respond to everything else. Just waiting to get my bloodwork results back to find out if I start stimming Friday or not. I so hope I can get this started Friday, I hate not being in control.


----------



## Wish2BMom

FX'ed for Friday, Hope!! I'm glad things went well - it's the start of something new!! :flower:


----------



## bettybee1

Hope - hopefully things will get going for you! 2 follies is that like your Antral count ? 



Am on day 2 of stims and feeling abit horrid bang remember feeling like this before lol !!! Really curious to how I'll be responding last 3 ivfs I didn't respond till I was 7 days in and upped doseage think I baffled them all as I was 21!!! 
But now my amh was 46!!! And my count well there was 40+ follies each ovary to many to count. ! Just some of the stubborn buggers grow for me !! 


Hope everyone else is okay xx


----------



## waitingongod1

So today was my last day of birth control (yah!) I go in for ultrasound on Tuesday to make sure no cysts then start injections Wednesday! My question is will I have a period after I stop birth control? Just trying to be prepared...haha


----------



## Wish2BMom

congrats, waiting!!

um, yeah, I'd be prepared for anything. They say you can have 'breakthrough bleeding' but I had a full-on period (tampons and everything) and a lot of it was sludgy old stuff. Sorry to be completely gross, but you want preparation! I hope you just have some spotting! :)


----------



## MrsL4

waitingongod1 said:


> So today was my last day of birth control (yah!) I go in for ultrasound on Tuesday to make sure no cysts then start injections Wednesday! My question is will I have a period after I stop birth control? Just trying to be prepared...haha

Yes I had a full period (spotting two days before I stopped BCP, despite being on lupron)....and then I spotted for 3 days after I started stims....enough to need a panty liner. My dr wasn't too worried about it. 

I finally stopped yesterday, which was my fourth day of stims. Today I am feeling bloated and heaviness.

And not to be TMI, but on other boards, people say to be prepared for lots of CM during stims, as your body is on hormone overload.....bleck! These meds do all sorts of wacky things so just hang in there!

I am a little nervous how uncomfortable I am going to feel.....I already wanted to sit kind of laid back at work today because my low and felt so full! Ultrasound today had 19 growing eggies! Looking at Monday retrieval.....but next ultrasound is Friday.


----------



## waitingongod1

Thanks for the info ladies! I'm so excited ! 

Mrsl- 19! Yah! I hope I resond that we'll because I'm donating half of them!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Betty - Sorry you aren't feeling well. I have no idea if that was my AFC?!

Waiting - Yay for stopping BCP and starting injections...on to the next step :) I was hoping you and I would be stimming together. Everything I have heard says to expect AF after stopping BCP.

MrsL - Great progess!!!

AFM - my tests came back and everything is clear. I asked for my AFC and the rest of my #'s and all she said was my estrogen, progesterone, and LH were all normal. I guess they don't give out #'s which, being the control freak I am is very frustrating. 

Now I have a problem. My husband had some tests done and they won't be back until the end of the week at the earliest. 
I have to make decisions 
1.) Start sims and hope for great test results
2.) Postpone starting stims 2-4 weeks
3.) Start stims and Freeze Eggs if tests don't come back good. My worry is how freezing the eggs might affect them. I'm already planning on doing a FET so I guess that means freezing the eggs, then thawing for ICSI and then freezing again for PGD. I can't see that being great for them, I mean most food isn't even supposed to be refrozen :haha:

I'm so confused on what to do. I already have my time off work and schedule approved and it's not going to work as well the following month. My prayer is that in the AM I get a phone call with good results and I can start Friday. Why can't anything be easy for me :dohh:


----------



## waitingongod1

Hope-what type of tests did he get done? I hope you get phone call. I think im doing retrieval and transfer this cycle. Fingers crossed. What is the reason for your fet?


----------



## KrissyB

Hope - Freezing eggs is definitely not the same as freezing embryos. I would try to avoid that if possible. What tests is he getting done that would effect when you would do ICSI? That procedure is specifically designed to help with poor swimmers. FXed the tests come back quickly and with great results and you have nothing to worry about regardless.

AFM - Tonight starts Lupron! You know, as much as an "off cycle" and "natural FET" sounded nice, Time is moving so much quicker having a timeline of meds to take LOL. It's a bit like Stockholm Syndrome, but I've been monitored and medicated for so long now, I need it to pass the time lol.


----------



## Wish2BMom

so excited for everyone to start their stimming and getting ready for some transfers!!!

hope - I'm with krissy, I think if you're doing ICSI, it shouldn't entirely matter what his SA results are? Maybe it's so they see what they are working with when trying to nail down the good sperm to insert? 

MrsL - 19!! That's awesome!!


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

Hi Girls,

I'm quietly following you all but just wanted to say good luck to everyone starting the stims - it will go by so fast! And Krissy - yay for getting going again!
MrsL - wow 19 - good job! Good luck for the retrieval etc.

I hope I haven't missed anyone but :hi: if I have. Wish2Be - how are you feeling?

:dust: to everyone!! It's all so exciting! 

Still just taking it quietly here....AF has finally left the building!! :wohoo: Now I just have to patiently wait and try to make the most of my chill out month! :hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

white - I hope you actually are able to chill out! anything fun planned for this month that you can look forward to?

i'm feeling absolutely fine still, thank you for asking. I think food things might be creeping in but it's so subtle that I'm not sure. I am trying to allow myself one coffee every 2-3 days but when I get it, I only drink about 25% of it b/c it's not very appealing. It sounds DELISH when I order or make it but then...meh. 
Other than that, just still with the sore boobs and night cramping. Felt like AF was going to show at about 1:30am last night, the cramping felt pretty bad. But she didn't, thankfully!


----------



## Wish2BMom

myone - I hope your vacation is going well!! Good luck on your test tomorrow!! Keep us updated! have you poas any more since before your flight?


----------



## MrsL4

thank you guys for all the support!

ready for my ultrasound tomorrow....
today i have just been emotional......trying to be optimistic and hopeful (as stims have gone good so far, in terms of response) but also cautious as i don't want to get my hopes up too high, if things don't go as planned 

just feeling a little overwhelmed by it all

i think part of it .....is that i am physically feeling uncomfortable, my lower abd is tender to touch....so all day i am reminded of IVF! IVF! ....and since it is on my mind, i have been thinking about it more

also tomorrow i am having to change my appt all around because a coworker will be there at the same time....
(i work at the same place where my dr is)
my coworkers know we are going through infertility but i don't particularly want to share each milestone and step....and she knows we have tried IUI before..... but i am just a very private person

anyways....glad i have y'all to talk to (and rant!) ......

i know y'all understand the ranges of emotions with infertility and IUI and IVF and frozen transfers and two week waits and injections and everything else......

Just feeling a little blue tonight and ready for some good news at my ultrasound tomorrow to get me thru the weekend :thumbup:


----------



## myonechance

Im able to get on now, and wow I have a lot to go back and read!! So, hold on and I will get back when I see what y'all have been up to! :thumbup:


----------



## myonechance

Renaendel said:


> Today I need your advice ladies. Last time i took a pill based birthcontrol, I was a lot younger but I remember getting super sick with it. Do you recommend taking it in the morning or the evening. I don't want to be puking the next 10 weeks while I wait for sims to start. Ths was one benefit of that nuvaring for sure. Too bad it looks like I still ovulated on it, and have a cp cyst on each ovary. (hope, not a dr., nope, just an electrical controls engineer with too much time on her hands)

What helped me was taking it with a yummy piece of toast with peanut butter on it. and drank a glass of milk. idk....its comforting for the stomach lining :)


----------



## myonechance

Wish2BMom said:


> myone - I hope your vacation is going well!! Good luck on your test tomorrow!! Keep us updated! have you poas any more since before your flight?

Thanks wish! I've been trying to keep away from my laptop while here cause my parents, sister, and my 4 year old niece are all over the place and I don't have much privacy unit I go up to my room to rest :) I have been very relaxed..as much as i can. My Beta is tomorrow .....here;s the kicker...so...monday I got a faint positive then cramping, brown d/c, . later that day it was darker, next morning i did it it was a little darker. so, i have tested monday, tuesday, wednesday, thursday. all positive. i want to say "YEAY"...BUT this morning i cramped up real good and I walked to the bathroom and I couldn't get there soon enough. fresh with clots.....POO....:( It didn't last....it felt like it had been in there and needed a release of some sort. the rest of the day was very little bleeding. no even a whole light tampon. sooooo....ive prepared myself for the worst, still hoping for the best....but I've got a better grasp on the situation....i think :nope: I sent an email to my nurse explaining what has gone down this week and that I will be anxious to get her call. (which won't be till monday...grrrrr.)


----------



## myonechance

MrsL4 said:


> thank you guys for all the support!
> 
> ready for my ultrasound tomorrow....
> today i have just been emotional......trying to be optimistic and hopeful (as stims have gone good so far, in terms of response) but also cautious as i don't want to get my hopes up too high, if things don't go as planned
> 
> just feeling a little overwhelmed by it all
> 
> i think part of it .....is that i am physically feeling uncomfortable, my lower abd is tender to touch....so all day i am reminded of IVF! IVF! ....and since it is on my mind, i have been thinking about it more
> 
> also tomorrow i am having to change my appt all around because a coworker will be there at the same time....
> (i work at the same place where my dr is)
> my coworkers know we are going through infertility but i don't particularly want to share each milestone and step....and she knows we have tried IUI before..... but i am just a very private person
> 
> anyways....glad i have y'all to talk to (and rant!) ......
> 
> i know y'all understand the ranges of emotions with infertility and IUI and IVF and frozen transfers and two week waits and injections and everything else......
> 
> Just feeling a little blue tonight and ready for some good news at my ultrasound tomorrow to get me thru the weekend :thumbup:

Fingers and toes crossed for you MrsL!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Hopethisyear

MyOneChance - Oh, I'm so sorry about the clots hun. I've been through that so many times and it just sucks! Hopefully it was just a random bleed and your tests come out great tomorrow. FX'd for you hun :dust:

MrsL - I hope all goes well with your ultrasound tomorrow. It's so hard not to think about IVF all the time and it must be harder when your body is making you.

AFM - I start stimming on Saturday!!!! I'm so excited! DH's tests haven't come back yet but RE fertilization rates won't be affected since we are doing ICSI so we are moving forward!!!!! I can't believe I'm finally saying that I'm officially doing IVF. Here's my meds. 
6 AM - Dexamethasone pills & 450 ius Follistim injection
7-8 PM - 3 vials Menopur & 2 vials Bravelle (I get to mix them in one syringe)

I hope I don't turn into a crazy(er) person with all these meds...LOL!


----------



## Wish2BMom

myone - I have everything crossed for you that it was just a common bleed and everything is still ok. I can't wait for your labs today!! GOOD LUCK!!!! :dust:

Hope - eeeeeee!! So exciting to start stimming!!! Good luck to you too, you can do this! Come on little follies, GROW!


----------



## KrissyB

Mrs - I totally feel your pain. I just started Lupron last night and had a little cry about it because I forgot how much of a constant reminder it is, and how.... unnatural it all seems. I'm all about science, it's not that the method matters to me. It's just a reminder of that "broken" kind of feeling. But you know when you see that :bfp: all those thoughts are going to vanish and be long forgotten. :hugs: Best of luck on the U/S today!

Myone - Ugh! These roller coasters are so unfair! FXed super tight for your test today.

Hope - :D I didn't understand why things would be a problem if you were going with ICSI. Congrats on the go ahead and best of luck with the stims.

And lots of :dust: all around!


----------



## MrsL4

Thanks all


Ultrasound went well this am. Waiting to here ab e2 level (it was 1200 two days ago). Have a lot of eggs (over ten each side), fingers crossed they are healthy and maturing. Looking like trigger tmw night and retrieval Monday. 

They said uterus was textbook perfect so I am just praying this continues. While I love hearing everything looks perfect, we have heard that for almost two years now...... I just want the bfp!!! 


Krissy - gl as you start your frozen cycle. Hopefully minimal side effects. I had a few hot flashes that I'm assuming where from that..... Of course at awkward times like a cocktail party in a satin dress!!! That was awesome time to have a hot flash!! Hahaha. And then not to be tmi, but vaginal dryness too - now I know what to expect when I'm 50 &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Wish2BMom

glad to hear it, MrsL!! hoping to see more BFPs on this thread soon!!


----------



## waitingongod1

Yah mrsl!


----------



## myonechance

Wish2BMom said:


> myone - I hope your vacation is going well!! Good luck on your test tomorrow!! Keep us updated! have you poas any more since before your flight?

Thanks Wish :) I got it drawn today, but never heard the results. So as I suspected , monday i will get a call. and Yes I POAS 3xday this whole week and they weren't squinters...perfect pink lines.. tonights poas was lighter than all the others :( So I believe I WAS pregnant and I am not anymore :( Stupid chemical :(


----------



## bettybee1

Hope - wow that's a lot of drugs !!! Hope you feel okay on them !! I thought 225 menpour was bad enough lol

Waiting - what clinic you at hun one in England ??? Am also egg sharing ? When I was trying for my little boy on his cycle I egg shared also was abit miffed as my recipient didn't catch on then but she had 4 frozen and never asked how she got on with those ! 


Am off to clinc in a min ! Think they just do blood test here not scan as well which is new for me so we will see don't know how they can't do scan aswell strange :/ they didn't even do a baseline one !! At least o know my lining would of been thin enough with the af I had haha!! 
Usually on day 7 of stims for each ivf I got upped to 300mlu so going to enquire about that today !! Rather not be stimming for 15days like I did for my last 3 cycles !!!! Hoping ec will be a week today ish ekkkk come on eggs!!! 
Xxx


----------



## Hopethisyear

Help Please!! I'm starting my Follistim this morning. Dr. said to do 450IUS, but the vials are 300 each. There are 6 vials, one for each day until my next appointment. I can't call and ask because they don't open for 2 more hours. Do I just do the one vial of 300?


----------



## bettybee1

Hmmmm isn't there any 150 aswell ? Maybe they got it wrong and need to include 150 6x aswell I would phone as soon as but maybe do 300 for now ! 

How come your on such a high dose ? 



I had my app this morning and got phoned to up my dose to 300mlu which was expected :) not an app now till Wednesday syart cetrotide Monday evening ! Let's hope these eggies grow!!!!! Lol xx


----------



## Hopethisyear

Thanks for trying to answer, but no extra doses, just 6 vials of 300. I have no idea why my dose is so high. My RE doesn't give me my test results. I just did the 300 vial and it didn't hurt a bit...YAY. I put a call into RE to have them call me when they open. Hope you eggies grow with your higher dose.


----------



## bettybee1

Hope they give you. Ring back soon !! Yor have to chase these clinics sometimes as they don't get stuff right annoying ! They got my drugs sent wrong twice!!! Even then they included antibiotics am allergic too! 

And thanks Gojng to start doing them in my leg where my skin is more firm see if that helps them
Diffuse into my body better !!! Lol x


----------



## SarahC14

Wow it's so exciting to hear about so many people starting their stims! I hope that is going well for everyone. I take my last bcp tomorrow and have bw/us on Friday. I'm getting excited but also more nervous than I thought I would as it gets closer and closer!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Sarah - Yay, so exciting to stop BCP and for ultrasound. Hopefully you will be stimming by this time next week.

Betty - Did your nurse say you can do your leg? My nurse said only stomach.

I talked to my nurse and she said they overfill the Follistim past 300 so just dial up to 450. Why don't they put 450 on the bottle then? So odd. The AM injection was easy, now I have a bruise. This evening I did Bravelle/Menopur and was so freaked out by everything I read, but it really was easy to. I went slow, and it wasn't bad at all. 1 day down - next US is Wednesday.


----------



## bettybee1

Hope- you will get the ack not to bruise soon hehe glad they phoned you back and your sorted :) 

Yes am a nursing anyway hun !!! As my job!!! But yes these injections we are doing are sub cut and can do then leg in fatty areas hips, belly , thigh , upper arm !!!! 

They say stomach because it's easier and doesn't hurt as much much I think it's good to rotate aswell and since I've had 2 babies and my stomach is so over stretched has not fat on juts loose skin that my thighs are more appropriate I think just hurt more !! C


----------



## Wish2BMom

Glad you got it all worked out, Hope! One day down, looking forward to your first u/s!

Betty - ouch in the leg!!


----------



## bettybee1

lol only stings a little doesn't hurt in tummy at all but hopefully works better in my legs hehe&#55357;&#56836;

Just can't wait for Wednesday to see what's happening in my ovaries !!!! Seems mad I have had to wait 9 days for a scan!! Lol x


----------



## waitingongod1

bettybee1 said:


> Hope - wow that's a lot of drugs !!! Hope you feel okay on them !! I thought 225 menpour was bad enough lol
> 
> Waiting - what clinic you at hun one in England ??? Am also egg sharing ? When I was trying for my little boy on his cycle I egg shared also was abit miffed as my recipient didn't catch on then but she had 4 frozen and never asked how she got on with those !
> 
> 
> Am off to clinc in a min ! Think they just do blood test here not scan as well which is new for me so we will see don't know how they can't do scan aswell strange :/ they didn't even do a baseline one !! At least o know my lining would of been thin enough with the af I had haha!!
> Usually on day 7 of stims for each ivf I got upped to 300mlu so going to enquire about that today !! Rather not be stimming for 15days like I did for my last 3 cycles !!!! Hoping ec will be a week today ish ekkkk come on eggs!!!
> Xxx


I actually live in the states, WV to be exact. I am happy to hear a success story from egg sharing. Did you have any to freeze for yourself on that cycle? Here I don't think I will ever know if it worked for the other couple or not : (


----------



## SarahC14

Hope-glad to hear they got back to you about the follistim and that the Menopour isn't hurting too badly! 

I'll pick up my box of meds on Friday and I'm a little nervous about getting overwhelmed by seeing everything for the whole cycle in one box! How are you guys keeping track of what to take and when? Is it confusing, or not too bad?


----------



## MrsL4

sarah - my clinic gave me a print out calendar with the medicine each day -- it was super easy -- then i just taped it to the wall in the bathroom, near the cabinet where the meds were --- that way i would never forget a dose at night when i was doing my nightly routine

it is a little crazy seeing all the meds in one box, its just one day at a time though!


----------



## bettybee1

Waiting - oh I see didnt know they did egg share over there aswell :). Hmm. I didn't get any to freeze on that cycle I had 15 eggs I got 7 other lady got 8 out of my 7 only 4 were mature we put 2 back and then grew the other 2 on day 5 one had arrested and the other was 3bb which wasn't top top grade so couldn't freeze... 
Interesting the lady who I donated too manged to get 3/4 frozen blasts !!

Where as out of 3 cycles I never had any! 
Don't get hung up on of you can freeze or not or the numbers it only takes one !!! :D


Sarah- am sure they should explain things or give you a sheet with it all on especially if it's your 1st cucle xx


----------



## Wish2BMom

love seeing everyone starting their stims!!

Sarah - it's super overwhelming at first!! But try to compartmentalize things - you only need a couple of things out of the box for the stimming, a couple things are for the trigger, then if you have stuff for the TWW, that's in there too. It also helped for me to read the inserts about the meds that came with it. And like MrsL said, one day at a time!

can't wait for some updates! I hope there are lots and lots of follicles plumping out there!


----------



## KrissyB

Good luck on all you ladies starting your stims! So exciting to see this thread moving along.

AFM - :happydance: Less than a month to go before FET :happydance: So stoked. Two more BCPs to take and then I could start the FET cycle any day. :wohoo:


----------



## Kat_F

Lovely to catch up on all your journeys. All the best growing those eggs to the ladies in stimm cycles.

Myone hoping all is well and its just a full uterus that let out some blood and not a chem xx those pee sticks are evil


----------



## Wish2BMom

myone - please update as soon as you get your results! hoping the same as Kat and maybe it was just the trigger shot leaving your body, resulting in lighter sticks!


----------



## waitingongod1

SarahC14 said:


> Hope-glad to hear they got back to you about the follistim and that the Menopour isn't hurting too badly!
> 
> I'll pick up my box of meds on Friday and I'm a little nervous about getting overwhelmed by seeing everything for the whole cycle in one box! How are you guys keeping track of what to take and when? Is it confusing, or not too bad?

Yes, I thought it was very overwhelming to pick up my "box" : ) But after a few days of putting it on my shelf it got better! Now I am ready to start crossing each shot off my calendar starting Wednesday!


----------



## MrsL4

waitingongod1 said:


> SarahC14 said:
> 
> 
> Hope-glad to hear they got back to you about the follistim and that the Menopour isn't hurting too badly!
> 
> I'll pick up my box of meds on Friday and I'm a little nervous about getting overwhelmed by seeing everything for the whole cycle in one box! How are you guys keeping track of what to take and when? Is it confusing, or not too bad?
> 
> Yes, I thought it was very overwhelming to pick up my "box" : ) But after a few days of putting it on my shelf it got better! Now I am ready to start crossing each shot off my calendar starting Wednesday!Click to expand...

that was my fav part too! checking those boxes off :thumbup:


----------



## waitingongod1

Last appointment is tomorrow before I start shots on Wednesday. Anyone have any last suggestions on Questions I should ask?


----------



## SarahC14

Thanks for the reassurance about the meds, everyone! I hope I get a calendar like you said...I can't wait to start checking off those boxes!

Good luck at your appointment Waiting. Looks like I'll be just a few days behind you! I haven't thought of any questions to ask at my appointment n Friday, but I'm interested to hear any that I should be thinking about as well!


----------



## wantingbubba7

Had my appointment with a nurse today to pick up my medications and do a baseline scan. I'm good to go as soon as AF comes wooohoooo. Looks like I'll start my injections early next week if she hurries up hehe. I'm so excited.
Hope everyone is well.


----------



## waitingongod1

yah Wanting! 

My ultrasound went well today and is all clear. Blood work was good too, so I can start injections tomorrow!... Thing is I got sick yesterday with a cold I think, was hoping it was allergies, but has gotten worse and now I have a fever... think this will mess anything up? :/ I've waited so long... blah


----------



## MrsL4

I hope not, waiting!! Make sure you stay hydrated and take some vitamins, and drink tea - hopefully it is a quick 24 hr bug!

--------
Got our fertilization report today:
Out of the 20 eggs retrieved, 12 were mature, and all were ICSI'ed......now 9 have fertilized. They don't check on them tomorrow, but will look Thursday. Fingers crossed!


----------



## bettybee1

Just been for day 9 scan and bloods ! 

Scan showed 20 follies 8-11mm right side! 

Left side 15 follies 8-12mm 

Back in Friday for scan she said trigger prob Monday


----------



## KrissyB

Congrats Betty - those numbers sound great so far!


----------



## waitingongod1

sounds great Betty!


I completed my first shot today yah! Wasn't bad at all, ready for tonights!


----------



## MrsL4

Sounds like a good scan Betty! 

And strong work, waiting! One down!!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

betty - wow those are awesome numbers!!! Did they change your meds at all?

waiting -way to go! one step closer to your BFP


----------



## bettybee1

They put me up to 300 on Saturday and I asked if it should decrease today they said no :0! I was abit shocked but she said on Friday tell will be able to tell if there all heading for been mature or not and if they are then they may do ec Sunday if not Monday I'll trigger and egg collection will be Wednesday !!! 


Waiting - wahoo for your first injection not that bad are they hehe!!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Betty - great #'s!

AFM: I'm on Stim day 5 and had my first monitoring appt. He said it looks like I have 2 follies on each side, but one may be a cyst, we will know more by Friday at my next appt. He said it's still early. I'm starting Growth Hormone today, but I'm getting nervous that I won't have many eggs. I know, it only takes one, but I'd like more. Also he said my thyroid level is high, so I might have to start another med too.


----------



## waitingongod1

Hope- I know it can be discouraging but really it is true that quality is better than quantity. You could have 20 eggs and maybe these 4 or so that you have could be better quality then if you have a lot of eggs! Does loose hope, plus you could grow more! Keep your head up! And at least your doc is staying on top of all your blood work and adding medicines when needed, seems like they know what they are doing!


----------



## waitingongod1

bettybee1 said:


> They put me up to 300 on Saturday and I asked if it should decrease today they said no :0! I was abit shocked but she said on Friday tell will be able to tell if there all heading for been mature or not and if they are then they may do ec Sunday if not Monday I'll trigger and egg collection will be Wednesday !!!
> 
> 
> Waiting - wahoo for your first injection not that bad are they hehe!!

nope not too bad! Do see my hips getting sore in the near future from all this. All of mine are in my hips, except a few days I have them in the hip and some in the stomach. Oh well! Good luck on egg collection, I can't wait to be there!


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

Hey ladies!

I'm still here cheering you all on!! It's so exciting that so many of you are at the same point more or less! It's crazy but it seems like such a distant memory to me even though it was only a month ago since I was in the same situation! Sending you all lots of :dust:

I had some EWCM today which took me by surprise but when I looked back I realised I'm on CD13 today! It's kind of nice not having a clue where you are in your cycle :D DH is away so we can't even try this month although I'm not sure if we are meant to although we weren't told not to! That being said if we had tried and randomly ended up pregnant I'd be kinda mad after spending $11k on fertility treatment!!! (Chances are 0-nil as we've been trying for over 3 1/2 years!!). I've been feeling kind of random to be honest.... hormones have caught up with me and the last few days even though I haven't gained weight (according to my scales) I am feeling so horribly huge around my stomach.... I'm hoping it's just water or something but I am so uncomfortable and with the weather being nice I am just feeling gross! Stress levels have risen big time despite being super calm throughout the whole IVF process but that's in part due to the fact that we are moving in a month!! We never do anything easy... basically the way we are going my transfer is likely to happen just after we have to move out of our house :( I'm still going to acupuncture so I'm hoping she can help with my stress etc.

Anyway just wanted to catch up and say I'm still reading and rooting for you all!! x


----------



## bettybee1

Hope - don't worry hun defiantly quality over quantity !!! Have you 4 follicles that are growing or are they the only one in your ovary at all ? 

And I have heard really good things when the growth hormone is added ! It's the boost a lot of people need! You are also very early in your cycle ! This is my 4th cycle and i haven't really repsponed till cd 7-9 every time!!! 

Don't worry :) hard not to I know but even if you got one egg that could be yor baby !!!! Xxx


----------



## waitingongod1

betty you said cd7-9, what is considered cd 1 in IVF? First day off birth control? 1st day of spotting? or first day of shots?


----------



## Wish2BMom

Rooting everyone on in Stim World!! Go ladies!! :wohoo:


----------



## PecksTTC

Hi ladies

Silently rooting for you all. Still trying to have a life that does not revolve around infertility although going for my scratch on Monday which is making it a reality I guess. 

For all of you in Stims good luck. Agree with white it feels like ages ago we did it but it was less than a month! It goes so quickly and in hindsight it is not bad. It is the waiting for the results that I felt was the worst!! Now it is the count down to transfer!

I am not online everyday now but I am cheering all of you on!

Krissy when is is your transfer?


----------



## Kat_F

Great numbers betty sounds like it's coming along well. Hope your other follies might grow yet don't loose hope.

I'm in AF land and waiting a couple of months before next stimm. Can't wait to hear some more bfps come from all this egg growing


----------



## bettybee1

Cd in ivf is classed as the 1st of full bleeding before 2-4pm technically on last 3 cycles I started stims cd1 this time cd2! So I should of said before 7-9 day of stims lol ! 

Confusing all this malarkey isn't it !


----------



## MrsL4

hahahha yess betty, too much lingo in IVF world. I just totally gave up counting things once IVF started (which was actually kinda nice for a change!!)

Update on the embryos! 

ER was Monday.....where we collected 20, 12 were mature, and 9 fertilized.....all with ICSI

Today (day 3 embryos), we have:
four 8-cell 
three 7-cell
one 11-cell
and one 5-cell

The dr was really really happy and said there are only 2 of the 9 that aren't looking that great

So keep growing embryos!! and get STICKY!!!

Transferring Saturday am probably! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Renaendel

Nice growing eggies, mrsL4!, so glad stims are going well for you all.

My husband linked this to me today with the comment " OMG, in a few months we might be expecting a superhero ". I hope you enjoy the ivf visual as much as I did.

https://survivingtheworld.net/Lesson2475.html


----------



## waitingongod1

That's exciting news MrsL! Can't wait to see your bfp!


----------



## MrsL4

rena- i like that post hahah
we always joke we are having a "science baby" and it will be a science genius ;)


----------



## Hopethisyear

Mrs L - That is great, congrats!!! Good luck on Saturday.


----------



## Wish2BMom

that's awesome, MrsL!!! Plenty to choose from!!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Happ Friday Ladies.
Day 7 of stims for me and hopping on a plane this am for my next monitoring appointment with RE. I'm hoping for a good scan.


----------



## Wish2BMom

good luck, Hope!!! FX'ed you have some plump follies!


----------



## MrsL4

good luck hope!! update us when you can. hope those eggies are growing!!

are your flights long? safe travels!


----------



## 222excited

Good Luck Hopethisyear .Fxed for you

Mrs.L, Thats an awesome number.How many you would be transferring ( Sorry if you had mentioned it before)? Good Luck with your transfer tomorrow


----------



## bettybee1

Hope - good luck !!! 

Mrs- wow amazing bet you was sore after 20 collected !! Yes your 8 cell & 7 cell sound perfect :D !!!! 



I had bloods and scan this morning biggest follicle 16mm the rest all 12,13,14 ish ! About 15 that are like that rest are small 9mm etc !! 

Nurse phone my back e2 level are 12,500 which are sky high so reduce dose back to 225mlu and then back in Monday for scan and bloods and probably trigger then and ec Wednesday touch wood :)!! Xx


----------



## MrsL4

We have been torn about transferring one or two - but ultimately we are going to go with our doctors decision....which unless something crazy happens, she strongly favored single embryo transfer. I am nervous nelly but hopefully we will have a few that are strong enough to freeze. We are paying out of pocket, so I can't see us doing many more fresh cycles, but we are open to 1-2 frozen cycles. 

betty - wow lots of eggs, but that is a HIGH estrogen! hope you are feeling okay!

my e2 only got to 3k or so, but after retrieval i just felt terrible. I was also working 80+ hrs a week that week, so i could have a lighter schedule after retrieval. the last two days of stims through 3 days past retrieval were pretty rough for me....my body just said stop! lay down! just listen to your body and rest when you need it

finally feeling better, thankfully.....ready to go for tomorrow!


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

So excited for you all!!

Betty are you freezing the embryos? I had a look and my last E2 levels taken a day before the ER was just under 10,000 and that was one of the reasons why we had to change and go the FET route... I can't remember what you are doing but just wondered if it's something your RE has discussed with you?

MrsL - good luck tomorrow!!! So excited for you - you have some great little embryos there so I hope all goes well. Sending :dust:

Krissy- how are you? When do you do your transfer?

Hope - I hope your scan went well! 

Hi to everyone else! So much happening on this thread, it's great!

AFM: Had awful ovulation pain last night - I had to take Tylenol it was so bad... Maybe just still recovering from last month, who knows! Anyway means I can expect AF in 2 weeks give or take then I can finally get started back on with the FET! :wohoo: 

Have a great weekend girls! :happydance:


----------



## bettybee1

Mrs - egg collection really hurt me last 3 times after aswell is horrible ! 


White - the clinc just said 225mlu and said it will be interesting to see what scan shows with levels like that ! That was it !!!! 
I know if levels reach 30.000 the cancel for defo! 
I guess lowering the dose and maybe if they trigger they might have to use a different one like and lh one !! God knows!!! 


I do feel very bloated today !! X


----------



## Hopethisyear

MrsL - I hope you are getting some rest. Good luck tomorrow! My flights are only about 40 minutes each way but it still means getting up at 4:00AM to get to my 8:00AM appointment. 

Betty - I hope your levels stay low so there is no cancellation. Sorry about the bloat, no fun.

My appointment went well this am. Nothing crazy here, but there is some improvement. I have one 11, five 10's and nine smaller follies, so about 15 now. I'm still on the same meds and Sunday I start cetrotide. Up to 4 injections a day. My next scan is Monday and we are looking at Thursday for ER.


----------



## myonechance

Hi all :) I know it's been a while...time I have needed. Unfortunately my beta was 6 on the 5th. so Chemical Pregnancy for me. all the HPT I took were lovely positives so when I started bleeding I knew in my heart things did not look good. I wish you all the best and lots of baby dust. As for me...I am not sure what I am going to do. DH asked if I thought about one more time...but...I am 42 this year, i only got 3 eggs this time, and we are paying out of pocket so i really have to think about things and I feel like I need more time to grieve. This was harder on me than I thought it would be. I may stalk every now and again just to keep up with ya'll!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

My one so sorry Hun I was shattered as well from my bfn which caused me to take a long break from Ttc. Time heals, it is a true statement. Take care of yourself and know that you will get through this. Just be gentle with yourself and grieve for your loss. Huge cyber hug. 

Please let us know what we can do.


----------



## Kat_F

Big hugs to you myone x there is nothing fun about any of this. Here to cheer you on whatever you decide is right for you in the future. I too am having a hiatus and getting mentally strong again to see if it is another try for me.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Myone, Im so sorry hun :hugs: Chemicals are hard so take some time for yourself.


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

Im so sorry Myonechance - I kind of guessed from your absence it hadn't worked out well... Look after yourself, be good to yourself and as the other girls said take your time to grieve and work out what is best for you. It is a horribly cruel journey and only you can know what is best for you. I remember how gutted I was after our 2nd IUI didn't work and it took me by surprise cause deep down I knew it hadn't worked but yet the confirmation was still horrible...

Like you we are paying out of pocket for IVF and I haven't even got to the stage of mentally preparing myself if it doesn't work cause I know how horrible it will be and I am scared of how emotionally difficult it will be. Just remember we are all here if you want to talk - on the thread or by private message if that's easier. Look after yourself and just remember you aren't alone.... Sending big hugs :hugs:


----------



## beneathmywing

So sorry, myonechance!! :hugs:


----------



## bettybee1

Hope - that's really good news about your follicles starting to grow :) let's hope your ec is next Thursday ek!!! 


MYo- sorry to hear about your cycle! It's really defeating when you have a mc or get bfn I think the only think that helped me through my bfn cycles was forward planning trying to be positive and seeing what I could do better for the next cycle xx


----------



## SarahC14

Hi everyone. Well, I had my baseline bw/us yesterday, and they said everything looked good to start swimming that night. But when I called in after lunch for my dosage, they said my fish was too high (15.5 and they want it under 13) so I'm back on bcp. The good news is I only have to take them for 2.5 weeks, not a month like last time. They told me to take 75mg of dhea from now until my next beta in hopes of bringing my fsh levels down. I was so upset yesterday, but am feeling a little better now. I was worried I wouldn't be a candidate for ivf if my levels stayed over 13, which is there cut off, but the nurse said if they were still high next month I would do the patch protocol which is still effective. I have a meeting with her on the 24th to discuss that, just in case. 
Sooooo...have any of you taken dhea or done the patch protocol? I don't really know much about either of them. 
My new schedule is bcp until the 28th, then baseline bw/us on July 3 and hopefully my fsh will behave itself this time!


----------



## bettybee1

Sarah - really sorry to hear about yor fsh am glad to see you still been positive though :) 

I haven't heard too much about the patch but am sure you have it on aswell as taking fsh & or growth hormone ? That's what I've seen on other threads before :) hopefully you will get your cycle up and running soon hun xx


----------



## MrsL4

myonechance - im so sorry to hear that....take as much time as you need and take care of yourself.....sometimes time can give us clarity and lead us to the next adventure in life

sarah - sry i don't really know much ab the patch protocol, but hopefully a few more weeks of bcp will fix things for you!


had our transfer this am, our clinic graded it as an AA and things went well! now just resting on the couch and gonna watch a movie ;)


----------



## bettybee1

Mrs- congrats on been pupo!!!! How exiting ? 

Was day 5? Was it a full blast you transferred one or two? You get any to go in the freezer ? Xxx


----------



## beneathmywing

Mrs - Congrats on being PUPO!


----------



## waitingongod1

Sarah- bummer about putting it off, I know I started planning IVF in March and every time I went in for the green light to start something would come up and it would be postponed. I always felt so let down, but now that I am doing it. It is just perfect timing for me and my life to be doing it now! So it is worth the wait! 

MrsL- Yah! Was it painful>? How was your experience?


----------



## waitingongod1

On day 4 of stims, I am already tired of these shots and am wondering to myself what did I get myself into? I just feel so sore in my hips and now stomach. Anyone else feel like this when they were stimming, or do I just need to suck it up? : /


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

Yay MrsL - hope your are relaxing and that the next 2 weeks (or slightly less!) go by quickly for you!!

Waiting - I remember feeling exactly the same around about the same time.... fed up, a bit sorry for myself and wondering why I was doing this but then after 1 more day and round of shots I was ok again and you will too! I think it's totally natural. The thing is before you know it you'll be done with them.... It already seems like such a distant memory for me!! I can't believe that it's almost a month since my ET! Stay strong - not much longer to go!! :hugs:


----------



## MrsL4

thank you everyone! well movie time turned into nap time! hahah
my clinic gives you a xanax to help relax and decreased uterine cramps and i think it just made me sleepy!!

yes it was a 5 day blast and it was so BEAUTIFUL! I have a little print out of the picture and i just love looking at it!! I always thought that was the craziest thing when i read IVF blogs and whatnot, but now i totally get it! we work so hard for that little embie to grow and its just a miracle its made it this far. I keep thinking, this may have been the most pregnant we have ever been! (we are unexplained)

they are watching 4 more embies to see if they are good enough to freeze (this afternoon and tmw am) --- they said all 4 probably wouldn't make it, but i am hopeful for maybe 1-2 to freeze. they said they would contact me early next week and let me know.

procedure went fine! same room as retrieval, and DH was able to go in with me. my bladder was SO FULL that they thankfully were able to drain it before we left that room, because they wanted me to lay flat for 30 minutes and honestly i thought i was going to explode during the whole time.......each time the ultrasound came out, my poor bladder was like noooo!!! 

but thats it, nothing different than IUI really. i always feel like my lower abd feels funny after IUI, and thats the same today. and my ovaries are still a touch tender from retrieval. 

i know there isn't much i can do to influence the next two weeks, aside from eating healthy and getting plenty of rest, but i am nervous to do some things (like yard work out in the hot sun). I know thats just silly of me and I will probably get over that in a few days.......

PUPO!! can't believe it!!! it is just a miracle we made it this far!!


----------



## waitingongod1

White- Thanks for the encouragement, how many day did you do stims before you did your trigger shot? After your trigger shot were you done with injections?


----------



## MrsL4

waiting - i think we all have our moments throughout the process where we are tired of things......its easy to get overwhelmed when this is a process that has taken weeks, months, years....

i found it helpful to focus on small goals 
(maybe that is just checking off the box each night....maybe its until your next ultrasound.....or maybe you can have a project that keeps you occupied)


i did 8 days of stims, then triggered, and that was the last injection (they save the tender one for last :wacko:) ----- after retrieval, started all the pills

i set them by my sink every night because i am paranoid i will forget to take one 

hope you are doing better today, it isn't easy and i found that i overdid it towards the end of stims and retrieval.....so just be easy on yourself those days, maybe rent a movie or two that you've been wanting to see. i felt so bloated and heavy i just didn't want to move....oh! and a heating pad helps too


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

Waiting I did stims for 11 days before doing my trigger.... 6 days of 2 shots at night then 5 days of 3 shots at night. Once I was done the 11 days I did the trigger on day 12. I know it seems tiring and hard but you can do it....I had good days and bad. Good days were when the injections didn't hurt.. bad days were when they did!!!! The best thing is to look after yourself and treat yourself in any way that you can to make you feel better. You have to take it slowly and just remind yourself of what you are doing and take it easy.

MrsL - that is so awesome! I am so excited for you!!!

AFM: well 2 weeks and counting til AF is due! I think I ovulated on Thur night as had horrendous ovulation pain and nothing since. DH and I DTD last night.... the clinic didn't say not to so I hope it was ok? Not that I can expect anything after 3 1/2 years! It was spontaneous not planned which was lovely..... I just so want to get back into the treatment cycle.... DH's bestfriend's girlfriend had a baby yesterday.... They have been together little over a year and between them this is baby #4 (other children from previous marriage/relationships). I am happy for them but seeing the pics of a perfect little newborn girl made me cry especially since they pretty much got pregnant the moment they tried!!

Anyway hope you are all ok x


----------



## 222excited

Waiting, I stimmed for 9 days and it was painful just for few hours after the shot. I am in TWW and on PIO which are most painful ones I have ever had. Hope it gets easier for you with stims as you progress. 
Mrs.L, hows the tww going? Do you plan to test early? When is your OTD?
White, hope these 2 weeks pass quickly for you or better hope you get surprise bfp!


----------



## MissCassie

Hi ladies :wave:

Hope it's ok to join 

I have started my ivf journey last Tuesday, I am on 150 gonal f and the 250 orgulatran. I Have a scan on Wednesday to see how my follies are growing and hopefully find out a EPU date..

Best of luck with all of your cycles xx


----------



## MrsL4

welcome misscassie!! hope your cycle is treating you well so far! 

222excited - well i guess today is the start of the two week wait :wink wink: 
my blood test is the 22nd.....wasn't really planning on testing before then, but i guess we will see if the best gets to me by next weekend! to be honest, it really doesn't seem like that long, as technically i already waiting 5 days to have the transfer! 

i am really really hopeful that this embie sticks....but i am trying to stay cautious and realistic in the case that we need to do a frozen......

hope everyone is having a great weekend so far!


----------



## Kat_F

Congrats mrsl4 an AA blast and 5 days already gone past O. Great outcome so far.. I have a good feeling it is all going to be good for you witb this one.

Sarah sorry to hear some more waiting for you. I have not heard of patch therapy? Im sure dr google will have plenty of info :)

Good luck Cassie hope your follies behave for you

Waiting sorry to hear the needles aren't agreeing with you. I would have a guess that on average maybe stimms go to day 10 or so? I stimmed for 12 but my follies didn't respond as well as they havr done in the past...


----------



## N8ie

Hi ladies, I hope I can also join. I had a failed IUI a few years back and DH and I are currently on our first ICSI, tomorrow is my ER I'm so nervous. This trend has came me sane.


----------



## waitingongod1

Welcome N8ie and MissCassie! It is always nice to have more join the same journeys we are on. Good luck on your up coming ultrasounds and ER. Keep us updated!

Thanks for all the advice on the stims. I am on Day 5 now and I think I am over my overwhelming hump and seeing the end of the tunnel. Hopefully I am and least half way there. It will be nice to have my first ultrasound tomorrow to see these follicles growing and hopefully that makes the shots even more worth it to see the progress! My biggest fear is that they won't find any : (


----------



## Renaendel

Welcome n8ie, 222excited and misscassie. You all are updated on the front page! Can't wait to hear your great news.


----------



## N8ie

I am on the short protocol, was on Gonal F 150mg and Cetrotide. My trigger shot was Ovitrelle which was injected last night. I'm praying and hoping that the ER goes well and they get a lot of eggs. This whole experience has already been a roller coaster, I have already gained weigh from an increased appetite &#128514;&#128514; and I have been exhausted.

I will update tomorrow how it went.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Welcome 222excited, N8ie and MissCassie :wave: 

Waiting - glad you are feeling better today about stims. I'm sure once you have a scan tomorrow you will feel even better. I agree with Mrs. L, focus on the small goals.

Sarah - sorry things are delayed. I have not heard of patch therapy but I did take micronized DHEA for 3 months before starting stims.

AFM - Day 9 of stims today and I start certitide tonight. I fly over for another scan tomorrow and I will find out when I trigger :happydance: I hope these eggs are growing, but I'm not feeling much. 

Question: We are planning to do all freeze all so we can do PGD if we have enough embryos. Is it ever possible that they change where we have to do a Fresh and can't do a freeze. Can they tell if they embies won't be freezable? Thanks!

Off to the beach for the day!!!!! Happy Sunday Funday!


----------



## MrsL4

welcome n8! hope tomorrow goes smoothly for you! just take the next 48-72 hours slow, and relax as much as you can so your body can recover!


----------



## PecksTTC

Hi Ladies

Popped in briefly to see how everyone is. I am still trying to have a life outside of infertility. It is getting harder though. 

Although it has been fun and exactly what DH and I have needed, I cannot believe how much I have missed.

MyOne - I am devastated for you. We were all really cheering you on. I know there is nothing any of us can say to make it better, but know we are thinking of you and around to chat if you need it. 

Mrs- congrats on pupo! I can't believe how quickly it has gone for you. How are your last little emmbies /blasts doing? All fingers and toes crossed for you. 

To everyone else that is new (feels like so many - sucks that are all going through this!!) - Hi!!!!! Good luck with Stimming. A month after that fact I have honestly "forgotten" how bad it was and you all will too! Keep persevering!

AFM- I have no idea where I am in my cycle. I am normally so regular on a 28 day cycle and can always feel awful ovulation pains on CD 13. Occasional I would confirm O with a test. But this month was technically a month off before FET so I stupidly did not think of anything until CD14. Test typically said I was not Ovulating as I normally O on cd13. BUT THERE WERE NO PAINS!! Which is unheard of for me. I am now CD22 and tested everyday since. Nothing. 
I only hope I have not had annovulatory cycle as I have my heart set on FET in 2/3 weeks and really don't want another delay. 

But I go for my scratch tomorrow. Freaking out that it will be so sore. I really don't know what to expect. On the bright side...hopefully RE will be able to tell me if I had OD. 

Krissy- what is happening with you?


----------



## bettybee1

Hey ladies this thread seems to be moving quickly hope everyone is okay :) 


I have just come back from the clinic don't know whether its good news or bad but anyway am ready for egg collection on Wednesday ! 

I literally have 26 follicles 18mm+ She moved to my right ovary and stopped counting ! She said 40 big follicles I was like say what !!!!! 

Anyway the nurse gave me lh to trigger with and they will phone me back to confirm things when they have my blood estrogen levels anything over 22,000 and it will be freeze them and come back for FET! 
I am very miffed and just hoping that I don't collect too many on Wednesday and am okay to go ahead with things! She said I can have a good talk with the doctor anyway 

Hoping ohss stays away!! 

Anyone got any good tips last cycles I drank lots of powerade but am thinking maybe just induldge in kfc. It's salty and protein hehe!!


----------



## Kat_F

Wow Betty! Congrats! Lots to choose from by the sounds of it. Have you been feeling unwell that is some serious follie activity.


----------



## MrsL4

wow betty! you had a crazy response to stims!!! hopefully that means lots of little eggies to choose from. :) :) 

thats good you are feeling well so far! my tips would to be rest the remaining part of wednesday, and take it easy thursday.....start taking stool softeners asap (i usually don't have that problem but it took 5 days after retrieval!!!)....drink fluid

i felt so bloated and full that i didn't have much of an appetite...but staying hydrated is important

good luck to you! can't wait to hear how it goes!!!


----------



## N8ie

Had my ER done today, the doctor struggled to find my stubborn, thin veins and in no time I was unconscious. I woke up to my DH sitting next to my bed. They got 19 eggs, I'm not sure how many from each side but I'm assuming the right ovary had the majority as I'm in pain especially in the right hand side. I hope a lot are mature and fertilize. They told me to call on Wednesday to enquire about the eggs and ET. I'm keeping my fingers crossed.

DH has been so helpful, he got me food and a hot water bottle.


----------



## N8ie

Congrats betty, you responded extremely well. Wishing you all the best for Wednesday. &#128079;&#127999;&#128079;&#127999;&#128079;&#127999;&#128079;&#127995;&#128079;&#127995;&#128079;&#127995;


----------



## MrsL4

good job n8!!! 

now just relax the rest of the day! i loooooved a warm heating pad (i have one that heats up in the microwave), it helped so much!


----------



## KrissyB

I'm back! Sorry for being MIA lately - Time went by a lot quicker trying to think about TTC as little as possible, and work got hectic, so that helped too lol.
But the :witch: has made her appearance! I'm CD1 of my FET cycle! Soooo excited! :dust:

Hope everyone else has been well! I'll try to scroll back to see if I missed any big news for anyone!


----------



## bettybee1

Chrissy - good Luck for your FET cycle :) 

19 eggs well done that defo deserves test time on front the tv hehe with chocalte ! 


Well thanks ladies! Just got phone call to say estrogen levels have dropped to 11,010 which there not worried that they have dropped as follicles are so big but could because they reduced my dose so stopped the smaller ones growing ! But leaving the others to get bigger!

Anyway I take the hcg trigger at 11pm tonight which am surprised about as they were all for the lh one this morning but anyway ! And I have to be there at 8:30am Wednesday !!! 
Hopefully they will leg me do transfer now my estrogen levels are lower :) xx


----------



## N8ie

Sounds like good news Betty. What trigger shot are you taking? I was on Ovitrelle. 

So Wednesday is your ER? Excited for you.

Tonight at 19:00 I have to start with the progesterone pessaries, does anyone know what the reason is? Thought I was going to ask the Dr but I was so out of it after the ER


----------



## KrissyB

MrsL - CONGRATS ON PUPO!!! FXed for you :dust::dust:

Betty- congrats on the great numbers! Best of luck on Wednesday!


----------



## waitingongod1

wow lots of great news! So many going to egg retrieval!

Went to Day 6 of stims ultrasound. Was happy to have it confirmed that there are a lot of eggs growing in there and doctor was happy about it! yah! Now just waiting for his call about my blood work on what we are doing next! Fingers crossed that there won't be too many more days of stimming.


----------



## N8ie

Waiting I'm glad you are responding well to the drugs. Soon you will also be going for the ER. 

Sprinkling pregnancy dust to everyone&#128522;. I'm still in pain, recovering from my ER


----------



## bettybee1

Waiting - glad your doing well on stimming :) 

N8 - hope you get some relief maybe a bath will help soothe :) 

Yes taking ovrtriele this time 6,500mlu on my 3 rd ivf cycle I took lh trigger ! But 1&2 took this same one !! 
Having to set my alarm to wake me up at 11pm as i am going to bed now have a 13 hour shift tmro !!! 
Ward work when your tummy feels like this is rubbish thinking of swapping my shift on Thursday if can don't wanna work day after ec not 13 hours anyway!!!


----------



## N8ie

Betty- my trigger shot was ovitrelle too. Please set more than one alarm so you definitely wake up for your shot. All the best


----------



## MrsL4

betty - good luck! i would recommend changing your shifts for thursday. i work hospital shifts too, and i was working A LOT prior to retrieval.....and i was just wiped out. it took me at least 36 hours to recover after retrieval. not sure what your job is, but you may feel pretty crummy especially if you are on your feet a lot

waiting - glad to hear you got some eggies growing!! hopefully that will keep ya going the next few days as you get towards the end of stims! and think, you are probably over 60% of the way done with shots! yayy!

krissy - missed hearing from you! you will be PUPO soon too!


i am only two days post-transfer but just worrying myself silly......i keep telling myself to let it go, it will be what it is.....hard to do that when you are so emotionally invested.....i am hoping i will hear how many were frozen by tomorrow, maybe that will ease my worry if i know there are some waiting in the freezer......

glad i got a busy few days with work, will take my mind off of it!


----------



## waitingongod1

thanks for the support ladies! My nurse just called, said my day 6 stim bloodwork looked good. I wasn't suppose to go back till Thursday Day 9 of stims for ultrasound and blood work, but now Doc wants to see me tomorrow morning for more blood work and to speak with me and told me to bring the medicine I have left back in to see what I have left? How much blood work did you guys do during stims? Trying not to be concerned with it because he seemed so happy about my ultrasound this morning.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Just posting quick on my phone at the airport and then I'll go back and read what's going on with everyone else.
STIM DAY 10: I flew over for my last monitoring appointment this morning and scheduled ER for Thursday. He said my blood levels and lining are looking good and depending how things go if I decide not to do PGD, I'm looking good for a fresh transfer. But we are going to play everything by ear and see how many eggs and embies we get. I just don't see doing PGD if I only get one embie. Here is what I have growing so far.

16 -3,
15 -1,
14 - 1,
13 -2,
12 - 2,
11 - 6,

So one more night of shots tonight and trigger tomorrow night. Grow nice and strong little eggies.


----------



## MrsL4

Waiting - I had blood work with every ultrasound (3-4 I think?)

Hope- that sounds like a good idea to decide pgd based on how things go with retrieval and fertilization. I've seen it work out for some girls where it didn't make sense to do if you have less than 3 or 2 eggs.... ESP if you are have two transferred. It is a great option if you have a good amt of embies or of course, genetic issues or recurrent miscarriages


----------



## bettybee1

Hope - everything sound brill yeah I wouldn't waste money on it if you only have 2 or something 


Mrs - nursing hun so yeah will be on feet all 13 hours apart from my 30min dinner break ! 

I have woke up feeling very bloated and uncomfy this morning I took trigger bang on time I did set 3 alarms haha! 

Waiting - good luck for today again ! I've had bloods done 4x with every app! You might be nearly ready ! Or you might need you dose upping will depend on you e2 levels 


Well of to get dressed then 13 hours shift for me boo hoo!!! X


----------



## bettybee1

Hope - everything sound brill yeah I wouldn't waste money on it if you only have 2 or something 


Mrs - nursing hun so yeah will be on feet all 13 hours apart from my 30min dinner break ! 

I have woke up feeling very bloated and uncomfy this morning I took trigger bang on time I did set 3 alarms haha! 

Waiting - good luck for today again ! I've had bloods done 4x with every app! You might be nearly ready ! Or you might need you dose upping will depend on you e2 levels 


Well of to get dressed then 13 hours shift for me boo hoo!!! X


----------



## KrissyB

Hope - sounds like your numbers are great!! Definitely a good enough haul to do PGD I think... lol although I contemplated it having only 2 so maybe I'm not the BEST person to weigh in.

AFM - It's official! FET date set as July 7 (7/7) and 7 is my lucky number :D


----------



## N8ie

Yay Krissy seven sounds like a good number.


----------



## waitingongod1

Betty- no idea how you are working right now! Let alone 13 hours... I am a teacher and happen to have the time off. I couldn't imagine

Krissy- Always feels good to have a date down and a countdown to it! 

I actually got to have another ultrasound and blood work today. I must seem like an IVF virgin at the doctors office, I have no idea what I am doing there haha.. Everything looks great! He hasn't told me a confirmed amount of eggs but just says there is a lot! Hopefully Stim tomorrow and trigger shot on Thursday, ER on Saturday! Yah! Guess I will be doing progesterone shots.. anyone else do these? Do these start after retrieval or transfer?


----------



## bettybee1

Waiting- some people do the shots after ec some after transfer I personally was on allot of progesterone supportries and I started mine straight after egg collection on my last successful cycle I also took aspirin and estrogen they said start it all 5daus after I was like no !!! Haha so don't know if that mad the difference !! 


I know don't know how I have done today's shift someone asked me if I was pregnant coz am so bloated how embarrassing&#55357;&#56850;&#55357;&#56867;
My feet feel like there going to drop off ! 

On plus side egg collection tmro and I've booked Thursday off now :) so no work till Saturday night 

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## N8ie

Waiting I'm on the progesterone pessaries, since the evening of my ER and I have been advised to insert them three times a day until I get the BFP. 

I'm nervous about tomorrow, I have to call the clinic and find out when my ET is and how many eggs made it (fertilized, divided)

I still have cramps and constipation from the ER (the prune juice is helping though) and I look 6 months pregnant from being bloated.&#128513; I will update about what I hear from the clinic tomorrow. I'm praying and hoping for good news, if you can spare a prayer for me please do so. Thank you


----------



## waitingongod1

N8ie- Saying a prayer for you! 

I wish my doctor would have let me done progesterone suppositories like I did with my IUI, but my doctor said he wanted me to do the progesterone shots with IVF... I will be so devastated after all these shots for this not to work! Blah.. oh well at least everything is going well so far!


----------



## MrsL4

betty - i am a nurse too, so i hear ya! good luck with your shift


----------



## MissCassie

How many days did you lovely ladies so stims for?

I had my scan today and only had 2 dominant follies at 12mm so I am to continue stims and go for another scan on Monday. And hopefully egg collection on Wednesday..


----------



## Hopethisyear

Wow everyone is really chugging along with their retrievals and everything. I'm hoping we see a whole lot of BFP's soon.

Cassie - I stimmed for 10 days with trigger and day 11 and ER will be on Day 13. What day are you on?

Betty - Good luck with your ER tomorrow! Get lots of rest tonight, drink lots of liquids today and maybe stock up on Colace.

N8ie - I hope you get amazing results tomorrow.

Waiting - You are so lucky you have time off. I'm also working through this whole time, but thinking of taking the day after ER off, depending how I feel. Sorry I don't know about the progesterone shots yet. 

AFM - Huge headache today which has been the first side effect I've had the whole time. I trigger tonight and ER is Thursday AM. Just booked our flights and having trouble concentrating at work LOL...I'm so tired of flying but I'm so excited!


----------



## waitingongod1

Everyone is stimming and triggering! 

Miss Cassie- What day are you on for stims? I didn't have my first ultrasound until day 6 of stims so mine were kinda mature by then. Everyone is different though. Tomorrow will be Day 8 of stims for me and I am hoping doc says it is the last day, I think he said I will trigger Thursday and ER Saturday! 

MrsL- You might have already said but how many days after transfer do you have your first beta test?


----------



## MrsL4

waiting - mine beta will be 9pt5dt....pretty nervous about it, and worried that it didn't stick

found out we have two froze blasts.....one 4BB and one 4CB......kinda concerned about the second of those, but who knows....sometimes the best quality aren't the sticky ones!!


----------



## MissCassie

I am on day 7 of stims, so hopefully by Monday that will be day 12 I'm hoping my follies will be nice and big by then.


----------



## Kat_F

Wishing you all the best can't wait to see thoe BFPs ladies


----------



## bettybee1

Well ladies I've just come out of clinc feel so horrible in agony ! 

I collected 44eggs!!!


----------



## KrissyB

Betty - WOW that is a lot of great chances for you! Congrats! :hugs: And hope you feel better quickly.

Mrs - Are you planning on transferring two at once? Or are you going to do one at a itme? Were they frozen at day 5?


----------



## bettybee1

Thanks :( still in a lot of pain !!! 

I'll get 22 as an sharing the other lady will get 22 I highly doubt alit of them are mature ! 
Can't believe they collected 44 bloody eggs I was so shocked!


----------



## waitingongod1

wow Betty that is a lot! Did your doctor prescribe any pain medicine?

I just got back from blood work and ultrasound for 3rd day in a row! Also go tomorrow and hopefully trigger tomorrow night. Didn't expect him to see me so much this week. Everything looks good and still on for egg retrieval on Saturday. I had to go get a lot of scrips filled for after retrieval. What medicines were everyone else on?

Mine will be:
antibiotic
progesterone injections
medrol
estrace
babyasprin
and a valum day of transfer 

Sound right?


----------



## bettybee1

No pain meds prescribed :( ! Ha! 

Just got phone call out of the 22 of mine 17 are mature and 17 have been injected ! So just to wait for ferlise report tmro !!! 



Erm defo sounds right ! 

Am on antibotics now ! 
Estrogen tablets 2mg 3xday
Urgestrones 200 vagnially 3x day 
Cyclogest 400 rectual 1x at night 
And 75mg Asprin from tmro ! X

X


----------



## Renaendel

Bettybee1, mad is right! 44 eggs, unbelievable with 17 of your 22 being able to be injected. Fabulous! Are you doing a fresh cycle or taking a month break for a frozen.

Take care of yourself in the next few days and drink water like a mad woman.


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

Holy crap Betty!!! That is insane - wow!! I hope you are feeling ok.... I had 16 and thought that was a lot! Great though when you are sharing. I agree Renaendel - drink lots of water and take prunes as I was constipated for 4 or 5 days and I never get that! Also chill out and look after yourself. Will be waiting for some great updates in the next few days :)

Waiting - yay - so excited for you!! Not long to go now..... :happydance: So I was on antibiotics; a medicine to prevent OHSS (can't remember name now); baby aspirin and then my normal vitamins. I would have been starting Estrace as well if we didn't have to freeze so that was put on hold and will start taking it at the beginning of my next cycle and same with the Progesterone.... I didn't take any pain meds as the stuff the clinic gave me lasted most of the day and then I was ok after... a little sore but nothing major, mainly just bloated. Good luck! :hugs:

Krissy - great news about the transfer..... This FET part kind of sucks as everything seems like such a distant memory and kind of like I'm out of the loop and it's never going to happen! I've never been so excited for AF to arrive as I will be this month so I can get back into this! 

Hi to everyone else and sorry if I have missed anyone but so great to hear about all of the upcoming ER and ET's! Cheering you all on :hugs: xxx


----------



## N8ie

Waiting - thank you for the prayers. Don't stress too much about the progesterone injections, you will be fine and try to have positive thoughts. So you are doing the ER very soon, excited for you. I will keep you in my prayers too.

MissCassie I stimulated for about 5 days, just remember our bodies are different. Wishing you all the best.

Betty- all the best with ER

Hope-I'm hoping we have a lot of BFP too (me included &#128522;) all the best for Thursday. ThAnks for the kind words too.

I called the clinic and my doctor said from the 19 eggs 6 fertilized and Saturday is my transfer date. She was worried about me hyperstimulating, says the fertilized eggs are looking great so that makes me happy. I'm drinking a lot of electrolyte drinks and water and prune juice hoping to feel better soon, way before the transfer.

Please keep us updated everyone.


----------



## N8ie

Betty - 44? That's a LOT. Wow. Please drink a lot of water and eat prunes (I'm still constipated and my ER was 3 days back ) well done and all the best.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Betty - Wow 44??? No wonder you were so bloated! Are you doing a freeze all and a FET?

Hope -fxed crossed

Misscassie - Last IVF, I stimmed for 9 days....

Waiting - I like that they give you valum for the ET, I asked my dr for it and she said no. I am a high anxious person and think I might do better having something to relax me, but I have to trust her I guess.


----------



## bettybee1

Yes 44 !!!! I actually couldn't belive it !!! But they gave me loads of morphine as they knew I would be angony so when I had come too and I asked really how many I just stared at them though wtf!!! 

Doctor said take each day and the want a daily report of how I feel so if am bad they won't transfer but if am okay they will 
Think he said that coz am estrogen levels wre way below the level of concern. 


Did any ladies feel bloated after egg collection and in abit of pain ?? It's eorse when I stand up feel like a poo! But can't ! Just taken a movicol see of that shifts ought an relives me I felt fine when I got back home but now I've woke up my stomach is grumbly !! Going to eat a salty Burger King lol !!!!!! Ha!!! Hopefully will make it feel better!


----------



## bettybee1

N8- that's fab you have 6!!! Well done fingers crossed for Saturday cxx


----------



## N8ie

Betty- I felt so bloated (still feel bloated but not as bad) I had (have) constipation and it was hard to walk up straight but now I'm much better. I have been following the advice in the group and drinking a lot of water and electrolytes I even had salty macDonald chips (I hate macD but I was willing to try anything) I had some prune juice and prunes to help with the constipation.

Are you freezing your embryos?


----------



## bettybee1

Am glad (in a way ) you feel like that as o do too !!! Yes salt is very good for this ! Powerade is good :) 


It depends hun how I feel if am getting signs of ohss then no I'll freeze all ! 
At the moment the way am feeling maybe I'll freeze all coz am in pain but it depends coz I think it's more constipation at the moment lol x


----------



## MrsL4

waitingongod1 said:


> wow Betty that is a lot! Did your doctor prescribe any pain medicine?
> 
> I just got back from blood work and ultrasound for 3rd day in a row! Also go tomorrow and hopefully trigger tomorrow night. Didn't expect him to see me so much this week. Everything looks good and still on for egg retrieval on Saturday. I had to go get a lot of scrips filled for after retrieval. What medicines were everyone else on?
> 
> Mine will be:
> antibiotic
> progesterone injections
> medrol
> estrace
> babyasprin
> and a valum day of transfer
> 
> Sound right?



yes mine was the same! except crinone rather than PIO...


----------



## N8ie

Betty- I actually feel so much better after those McD fries (I guess it's the salt in them) when my stomach looks better (I no longer look like I'm 6months pregnant, I look 4 months pregnant now &#128514;&#128514;) hoping you feel better soon.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Betty - Wow, that is a lot of eggs. I hope you are feeling better soon!

N8ie - 6 fertalized is great! Hope you feel better before transfer on Saturday. How many will you transfer?


----------



## N8ie

Hope- I actually feel so much better today and I'm hoping they allow transfer of two.will keep you updated


----------



## Hopethisyear

I had 14 eggs retrieved today! Will update more later.


----------



## N8ie

Hope- well done. How are you feeling? Be sure to drink lots of water, have an electrolyte drink too.


----------



## bettybee1

Well done hope :D


AFm - well ladies moderate ohss has hit me :( my stomach is very sore I lookk 7 months pregnant ! They wanted to admit me last night but I wanted to be home with kids but I have to go for scan this morning if ovaries are bad and there's too much fluid then I'll be admitted ! My blood results were fine they just worried about my stomach at the moment ! 

Am feeling a mixture of emotions like why didn't the clinic mimic my last cycle why did they let me trigger with hcg ? Why haven't they put me on anything for ohss feel abit mad but I'll havenit out with them later :( 

Hope everyone else is okay xx


----------



## waitingongod1

Hope-good job!

Betty-I am so sorry. OHSS is one of my fears and dr said we are going to be careful that I don't get it :( how's your pAin? Does this change your fresh transfer? What medicines are you in now? My sister had it pretty bad and had to have drains put in and sent her home with them.


----------



## waitingongod1

Just trigger with lupron at 11 last night. Egg retreviL at 9 am tomorrow morning! Kind of feel anxious that I have no shots or doctor appointments today. Feels weird. Haha

Have a good day ladies!


----------



## bettybee1

Hi well my ovaries are 11cm both touchinh mild - moderate free fluid all in my abdomen ! Doctor has admitted me to gyne ward feel so stupid and annoyed :( if I had only gone with my instinct and last cycles then I wouldn't be in this mess ! 
The clinc are stupid. This is 1st time with them btw but i explained that am very bloated etc they were like well you got 44 eggs and are still happy for transfer :0! 

Am defo not having a fresh transfer and I've told them that! Anyway embie update today 1x 2cell grade 1 and 9x 4cell grade 1! 
They will phone me again tmro ! 


Waiting- how are you doing ?


----------



## bettybee1

N8ie - is your transfer today ?


----------



## ttcbaby117

Aww betty so sorry hun! You are so right, what is that clinic thinking! I mean with 44 eggs! Anyway, I understand your frustration. Just rest up and get better. Let us know how you are doing!

Waiting - How exciting! Its crazy how quickly we get used to the shots, b/w etc! enjoy today. 

N8 - How are you doing hun?


----------



## bettybee1

Waiting - how exiting !!! How many mature follicles you got ? 


Ttc- thanks Hun yeah just chilled out laying on bed now haha nothing. Else I can do waiting on bloods and chest x-ray hopefully there clear ! 


Hope everyone else is well ! 

Hope - how you feeling post EC x


----------



## N8ie

Betty- I'm sorry to hear about the ohss, my dr was worried about me but I took advice of drinking lots of water, prune juice and electrolyte drinks and even had McD salty fries (I hate mcD but that helped a lot) my tummy is back to its normal size and I'm feeling like my old self except for the mild constipation. My transfer is tomorrow morning, I'm excited and sad (that the journey is coming to an end, I'm not sure you know what I mean) I pray the embryo(s) stick and get a BFP in the couple of weeks. I will pray you feel better my dear, that your body heals

Waiting- I'm excited for you. All the best for tomorrow morning. and update us please.

Ttc- I'm back to my normal self, thank God. Thanks for asking


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

Look after yourself Betty.... I hope it passes quickly. TBH I was surprised that with 44 collected they were happy to go ahead with the transfer.... My clinic cancelled my transfer after they collected 16 - to be on the safe side. Thankfully and luckily I was fine - didn't get OHSS so I am thinking of you and wishing you a speedy recovery. Those little embryos will be waiting for you when you are healthy and ready :hugs:

Good luck for tomorrow Waiting - I'm so excited for you!! x


----------



## Hopethisyear

Betty - I'm sorry you are in so much pain and in the hospital now. I hope they can get you back to normal soon. Your embies sound like they are doing great though, so that is awesome. 

Waiting - Yay for ER tomorrow! Drink lots of water today and keep your body hydrated so you don't go into the procedure dehydrated. Then have gatorade, a heating pad and tylenol ready for after the procedure when you get home. Plan on just taking it easy for the rest of the day and drink lots of liquids. Good luck and I hope they get lots of eggies!

N8ie - Glad you are feeling better!!

AFM - I wrote about my experience yesterday in my journal. But it pretty much comes down to SUPER pain after ER, then got meds & felt great went out to lunch and then the pain meds must have wore off because I felt horrible yesterday afternoon. It hurt to walk, but my heating pad saved me. I'm working from home today to give my body a chance to recuperate and I'm so thankful for that. I'm also anxiously awaiting my fertilization report which they will be calling me with today. I start PIO injections tonight and I am so not looking forward to them.


----------



## KrissyB

Congrats Hope! 14 is a great number! FXed for great fertilization and growth over the next few days.

Betty- :hugs: Sorry abou tthe OHSS and the questionable doctor's care. Hope you get some relief soon.

Waiting - Good luck tomorrow! :dust:

AFM - After 5-6 downregulated weeks, I forgot what having hormones is like LOL. And unfortunately I forgot how achey my endo is. Oh well, I'll get used to it again with time. Ticking down the days til Transfer!


----------



## ttcbaby117

betty - Glad you are resting up and comfortable. Please let us know what your results are....chest xray and bloods! praying you can get out of there soon!

N8 - Glad to hear you are feeling better!

Hope - sorry you are having pain, but awesome you can work from home! Fxed for your fert report...when will you get it?

Krissy - are you doing a FET?

Happy weekend everyone!


----------



## waitingongod1

I am doing well, in pain tonight, think these eggies are just ready to come out! Also definitely been feeling the constipation these past few days and from reading your post it looks like it is going to get worse. Just sent hubby out for prune juice haha 
My doctor actually prescribed pain medicine for after retrieval tomorrow, so hopefully won't be in too much pain.. Seems like he wants me to limit activity until transfer, I am really hoping for a fresh one! 

Hope everyone is doing well! I will update when I can tomorrow of how many eggs I got!


----------



## KrissyB

TTC - Yep! My first ivf transfer! Should be scheduled for July 7th :D


----------



## ttcbaby117

Oh that's wonderful! Ill be right behind you. I will be starting around the 22nd of July!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Waiting - you are so lucky your Dr prescribed you pain meds. Mine said absolutely nothing except tylenol. Good luck tomorrow & keep us posted.

Krissy & TTC - Yay for scheduled transfer dates!!!!

I just got an email from my nurse and out of 14 eggs, 11 were mature and of those *9 fertilized*. I'm absolutely thrilled we have that many so far. I know they won't all make it to blasts but I'm praying we get a few.


----------



## waitingongod1

hope- great news! 

ttc and krissy- yah! dates now so the countdowns begin for you ladies!


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

TTC - If I am right my transfer date should be around about the 22nd as well (give or take a few days!) Lovely to see all of the FETs finally getting close to the transfer. I hope you all have a great weekend :hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Aww thanks ladies but I'm not doing a FET. I am doing a fresh cycle with start on July 22 so my transfer date will be around August 2nd.


----------



## N8ie

Hope- that's great news &#128079;&#127999;&#128522;

Waiting -can't wait for update 

I went for my ET, two embryos made it to day 5. One grade 1AA blastocyst and I pre- blast, the dr transferred both. Says it's looking good that it's all up to God now.

My bladder was so full, I thought I was going to pee on myself. Now hoping they stick. They even gave me a 'picture' of the babies&#128522;. 

I was worried about going to pee after the procedure that they would 'fall out' 

Now to wait for either AF or the pregnancy test


----------



## Kat_F

Best of luck N8ie. They won't fall out :) Hope those tugging feelings come to you and AF cramps are a good sign so don't panic if you feel that too


----------



## bettybee1

N8ie - perfect ! Congrats on been pupo!! 


Hope - congrats 9 is fab ! 

Waiting - hope ec is okay 

Well on scales my weight has gone down 1 so hoping it's starting to go ! 

The clinc are still peeing me off I said it will be freeze all he's like well you don't spund breathless on the phone I am like u kidding me arghh!! 

Anyway we have 1x 6cell grade1 (prob no good). 9x 8cell grade1 x


----------



## bettybee1

Well I have been discharged from hosptial ! The consultant said bloods are fine:) she said its classed as mild :/ ! And she would be happy for transfer ! 
Hmm I phoned clinic up and said I want a scan on Monday to makesure things are going down if there are I mightthink about it ! 

Let's hope I get a couple of blasts :) xx


----------



## N8ie

Kat- I was even too scared to go to the loo &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;. 

Betty- thanks. I'm glad you are discharged. How are you feeling now?


----------



## bettybee1

Am feeling okay ish my stomach is still huge could be me been pathetic but just walking round is uncomfy I look about 5 month pregnant ! Don't really have any other symptoms maybe slight Nasua xx


----------



## Hopethisyear

Betty - Glad you have been released and are feeling a bit better. Just curious are you taking progesterone in case you to the transfer this week? We still haven't decided on fresh or frozen so my Dr had me start all sorts of meds just in case.

N8ie - They won't fall out, but it's hard not to think thew won't. Congratulations on being PUPO. Are you going to test early?


----------



## N8ie

Betty- I'm so sorry, I remember feeling bloated and looking 6 months pregnant. Try to drink lots of water and electrolytes. All the best. Are you on progesterone?

Hope- thanks but DH says we shouldn't. Will only go test in 10 days time, according to my doctor


----------



## Hopethisyear

N8ie - I know you aren't supposed to, but I know when I'm in that boat I won't be able to help myself. I've already started testing out my trigger LOL


----------



## N8ie

Lol Hope, I probably will be the same. DH will be angry if I do. I'm praying this works


----------



## bettybee1

I was supposed to be taking progesterone and estrogen ! 
But gunna give estrogen a miss and just one prog until Monday then see what happening xxx


----------



## N8ie

Betty- keep us updated and get well soon.


----------



## bettybee1

Thanks ! Hope you can hold out on testing ! 

With my other cycles I tested out trigger and carried on testing morning and night ! 9days past egg collection in the morning was negative by teatime was positive with my last successful cycle x


----------



## waitingongod1

glad you are doing better Betty!

EC today- Went ok a little scarred because they started before I was sedated and was pretty painful, no idea why they did this!? They retrieved 17 eggs and I donated 9 of them, so I have 8 : ) Waiting for call tomorrow to see how many fertilized. Already nervous for that. So far in a lot of pain, took pain medicine which put me to sleep but I have vomited 5 times since I woke up, so I am not taking anymore of that stuff haha.. Also still can't go to the bathroom, ugh! anyone try stool softener? Already drinking prune juice. Just hate to throw another pill in there with all the other meds I am taking.

Still hoping for a fresh transfer! OHSS stay away!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Waiting - Great job on the ER today! I'm sorry you aren't feeling well now though, just take it easy today and tomorrow.

Betty - I may have missed it, but how many of your eggs fertilized?


----------



## N8ie

Waiting- well done on 17 eggs. Keep hydrated and drink electrolyte drinks too. I only used the prune juice for the constipation and it helped. Praying OHSS stays away too. 

Hope- when are you doing the ET?


----------



## Kat_F

17 eggs well done waiting! I am sorry you had an awful procedure and hope the next few days aren't too uncomfortable. Best of luck hoping for strong embies for you! 

N8ie that's awful worrying it's going to fall out right! With my son (he's three now) it took three tries and two catheters to get him in! Needless to say he was a sticky one. That was stressful! I wasn't sure if he actually made it, but he did :)

Betty so glad you feel better. What's the next step? A fresh?


----------



## N8ie

Kat- yes it's awful. I pray these babies stick. I keep rubbing my stomach trying to talk to my embryos


----------



## bettybee1

Waiting ! Well done 17 eggs fab ! I'll pray you get good reports and ohss stays well away it is not pleasent at all ! 


Hope - we shared so out of my half of 22 17 were mature 2 abnormal 15 injected 10 fertilised ! And yesterday 9 were at 8 cell grade 1 and one at 6cell grade 1 !!! 
How are your embies doing ? 



Well I have vomited today :( fell very sick think the bloat might have gone down a tiny tiby bit but sickness and pain down below is kicking my ass yak! X


----------



## bettybee1

Mrs ??? You have been quet hope your okay ? Xx


----------



## Kat_F

Wow great result betty! Will you have a fresh transfer? Those were some super eggs!


----------



## bettybee1

kat - probaly no fresh transfer as Ian still really bloated and vomited today,

But will see what my scan shows tmro ! 

I hope the embies are super ! Lol and make good blast problem is always has been that obviously my egg quailty is fab but when sperm function takes over around 4-5 days its a different story and we hAve never had any to freeze so of course am extremely worried about this but new clinc new lab hubby's sperm has improved from 2 years ago so fingers crossed :) x


----------



## waitingongod1

betty- glad you are feeling better, it is so hard vomiting when everything hurts though! 

I am feeling better this morning, I would feel a lot better if I could just got the bathroom haha 

Doc called(on fathers day, so thankful for them working so hard over the weekend and holiday for me) and out of the 8 I got 7 fertilized and look good! Yah! My first sign of relief that maybe all of this was worth it! Now I guess transfer on Thursday and freeze whatever makes it to day 5


----------



## N8ie

Betty- sorry about your vomiting. Hope you feel better soon.

Waiting- well done 7 is a good number. Transfer is around the corner, yay. All the best


----------



## MrsL4

Sry to have been quiet.... Just nervous. Beta is tomorrow 

Awesome fertilization report waiting!

Betty- so sorry you are stuck in the hospital. I hope the swelling goes down soon A freeze all is best if you are too swollen still, you don't want it getting worse!! Sounds like you already know that!


----------



## N8ie

Mrs L- all the best for tomorrow.


----------



## bettybee1

Waiting - 7 is fantastic especially since it was a share cycle :) woop !! I hear you about the toliet !! It's fustratinh and hurts ! 


Mrs - aww hun I know you will be nervous but try relax what will be will be !! 
Have you tested at home how mmany days past ec are you xx


----------



## waitingongod1

Thanks everyone!

MrsL- Can't wait to hear your results! Thinking about ya tomorrow!


----------



## bettybee1

Mrs - good luck today ! Do you get results in the same day ? 


Well embryo update for day 5 :) 


I have 3 full blasts ! 1x 3bb and 2x4bb I have one I think she said about 2 that's almost a blast and some early blasts which they will culture till tmro too see if they can be frozen but defo have 3 to freeze at the moment ! Very happy as I have never had any to freeze and my 2nd cycle out of 13 embryos I only ended up with a morlua and a pre blast which isn't very good ! 

So have my fingers crossed for my 3 little embies and anymore that might make it :) xx


----------



## bettybee1

Just wish I could have them both transferred today :( oh we'll have to be positive !!!!


----------



## N8ie

Betty- I'm happy for you.


----------



## bettybee1

N8ie- how you feeling ? Your bloat gone ? X


----------



## waitingongod1

Does the bloat and pressure ever go away? I am 2 days post EC and its still uncomfortable to find a position to sleep without putting pressure on my stomach : ( Its not like it shooting pain like I need Tylenol it is just tender when you press on my stomach like I still have pressure build up in it. How many days did you guys feel better?


----------



## MrsL4

Betty- great news on your embies!! Looks like you have some strong ones!! Hope some others catch up &#128512;

Yes I should find out results same day. My stomach is in knots thinking about it


Waiting- it took me at least 72 hrs to feel better. It was still there then but not nearly as bad.... It should get better each day


----------



## waitingongod1

Mrs- Thanks

Day 2 update call today and all 7 are still growing. yah!


----------



## MrsL4

Beta is 188!!!!! I am in total shock!!! Another one Wednesday to make sure it doubles. Today is 9pt5dt.


----------



## waitingongod1

yah congrats MRS!!! Can't remember did you transfer two blasts?


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

Congrats MrsL4 - that is great news! Looking forward to Wednesday's update :happydance: 

Waiting - sorry you had so much discomfort and are still feeling crappy.... I think I was just a couple of days of feeling crappy then it passed.... other than the constipation which I think made me feel worse for a few extra days til I could finally go!!! Great news about your embies - so exciting that you get to transfer on Thursday :D 

Betty & N8ie - how are you both feeling? 

:hi: to everyone else and sorry if I have missed anyone - this thread moves so fast!


----------



## Renaendel

Yay mrsL4! I love adding names to that section of the front page.:happydance:


----------



## MrsL4

We transferred one blast. Fingers crossed and praying til wednesday!!!


----------



## N8ie

Wow, so much going on. Mrs L congrats. I'm so happy for you, you give me hope. I was holding thumbs the whole day.


Betty, waiting and white I'm doing great, trying to be optimistic and not stress. Waiting, I was bloated for about 4 days. I tried McD fries, I think the salty fries helped a lot. And lots of water (about 3 liters) and electrolyte drinks. Hope you get better soon


----------



## bettybee1

Mrs congratulations that's fantastic news elated for you xxx


Waiting congrats on all making today :)


----------



## bettybee1

Horrendous Bloat !!! :cry:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## bettybee1

I had a scan at clinc moderate fluid ! And ovaries still 11cm each :( ! They defo ruled out transfer which I was happy about in a way ! 


I am also trying to optimistic about my embies knowing that's with the defo 3 that's 2 goes for me :)


----------



## MrsL4

Yes that's great you have so many blasts!!! Agreed, at least you have a few shots at it.

Wow that bloat seems so uncomfortable!! My goodness!!! Rest and stay hydrated.


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

oh my goodness Betty - you poor girl!!! That looks SO uncomfortable!!! I know it's hard but I am so glad they ruled out the transfer..... Urgh sending big hugs, I hope you feel better soon. Take it real easy and look after yourself :hugs:


----------



## N8ie

Betty- oh my word. Hope you get well soon


----------



## bettybee1

Thanks ladies just feeling sorry for myself lol having to take this week of sick :( and I hate doing that feel bad as it kind of self inflicted as my mum and dad keep telling me argh! 

The bloat is unreal I was nearly this size when I was 7 months pregnant and been pregnant is so much easier than this ! Can't lay on sides uncomfy stood up and say down can't eat much coz it's making me more sick arghh 

Docter at clinc dos give me some tablets I can collect tmro called carbosline ? 0.5mg I knownthese are a domaine agpnsit and used for Parkinson's don't know why she's given them other than she said it will help fluid go down! 

Annoys me though because they should of given me them last Monday when they saw so many folicles or even better we'd when I had 44 eggs removed argh! X


----------



## Hopethisyear

Mrs - Congratulations!!!!! Fabulous news!

Betty - Ugh, that sucks you are so uncomfortable and bloated. Feel better. Yay on the blasts :)


----------



## waitingongod1

Betty- that looks really uncomfortable. Glad they aren't doing a fresh transfer but must be hard to be told you have to wait longer. Nice to know you have 2 tried to go at this. I have never been pregnant, but I agree that physically this is the hardest thing I have even gone through. You aren't alone! 

N8ie- what is next for you?


----------



## Hopethisyear

Waiting is so hard! We are supposed to get a report today on our day 4 embies to see how many we have.


----------



## KrissyB

Congrats Mrs!!!! :happydance: :baby: :happydance:


----------



## Hopethisyear

k, I just got an email that said 
"There might potentially be about 4 embryos tomorrow at day 5 but of course they can't promise anything until they check the incubators tomorrow. Would you like to to do a fresh transfer or PGD?"


----------



## MrsL4

thank you all!!!! on cloud nine!!!

hope, what do you think you will do?


----------



## beneathmywing

Congrats, Mrs!!


----------



## Hopethisyear

I'm so confused!!! We had said PGD only if there was more than 3, but we don't know how many there will be tomorrow, there might be only 1 or could be 4. 

1.) If we don't do PGD, we can use the money for another round of IVF, otherwise this is our only shot.

2.) We never did an endometrial scratch which we can do if we do PGD/freeze

3.) I don't know how many they will transfer at a time


----------



## MrsL4

Hopethisyear said:


> I'm so confused!!! We had said PGD only if there was more than 3, but we don't know how many there will be tomorrow, there might be only 1 or could be 4.
> 
> 1.) If we don't do PGD, we can use the money for another round of IVF, otherwise this is our only shot.
> 
> 2.) We never did an endometrial scratch which we can do if we do PGD/freeze
> 
> 3.) I don't know how many they will transfer at a time



hmmm that is a lot of variables. I think most importantly will be how many are left and how many you were planning on transferring....ie if two are left, and you were going to transfer two......i see more than three being the most financially feasible to get the bang for your buck......

hmmmm maybe you can email them back with your thoughts? did they think you needed the endometrial scratch or have you discussed that with them already?


----------



## Hopethisyear

The thing is I have to make the decision today what I want to do before I get the results tomorrow. I live an island away and have to fly over. They don't check the embies in the AM until right around transfer time. So they need to know today if we are scheduling a transfer tomorrow or not. I guess if there are less than 3 we can just do a frozen cycle without PGD. RE will only transfer 2 max at a time.

They aren't to concerned with the endo scratch, I was the one who brought it up.

Making life altering decisions while taking massive hormones sucks!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## Kat_F

Huge congrats Mrs L :)

Waiting i was sore for days after my ec it really is no fun at all right?

Hope sounds like you have some options. What is PGD? For me i never had any luck with frosties so i was happy with fresh. 

Betty sorry you are feeling so yuck yay to your wonderful embies growing so strong.

Renae I'll probably go another stimm in August if you want to add me to that section on the home page ext to you x.

Does anyone know about using frozen sperm? My DH might be away in August so might have to be a frozen sample but I don't know how that works...


----------



## MrsL4

hope- agreed! there are way too many decisions to be made during IVF and infertility that many people will never even consider!!! i hope you are able to settle on a decision! I'm not much help!


----------



## N8ie

Hope- all the best, try to stay positive. What's PGD?

Waiting- I'm currently on 3dp5dt my doctor said I'm having a beta on the 30th of June so I'm waiting, patiently and praying that my babies stick.


----------



## N8ie

Anyone else on the progesterone suppositories/ pessaries? I'm on it and am exhausted most of the time, my breasts have gotten bigger and my nipples become so hard and sensitive (TMI, I'm sorry) and I'm overeating (hope it's a good sign). For the first two days after the transfer I had cramps but now I'm better. I'm nauseous this morning. I think these hormones are playing games with me. Any help or answers will be appreciated


----------



## bettybee1

Hope - if you only. Have 4 on day 4aybe they will be less tmro ? I would defo take a shot at fresh ! And then if it's doesn't work you can try again that's my opinion though! 

How are old are you ? Why you wanting to do pgd ?


----------



## bettybee1

N8- high hormone levels can cause all those sypmtoms !! If you are pregnant it will carry one probaly ! Cx


----------



## Hopethisyear

Betty - Thanks, I'm 39 and had 6 early losses in the last 4 years so RE recommended PGD to test for chromosomal issues which may be causing the miscarriages. How are you feeling today?


----------



## bettybee1

Okay so I guess you could do with having it done then what have you decided ? 

Am not feeling quite as sick but still extremely bloated which is not good pick up that medication today hopefully that will help :( can't belive its nearly a week and I still feel like this !!! X


----------



## bettybee1

Well ladies I've been shopping today with children which feels like a step in right direction still awfully distended but not as sick let's hope it's going! Picked the carberline up bloody 41 pound if you ask me the clinc should Provide that stuff 


Anyway embryologset phoned I've got the 3 frozen from yesterday the others made it but wasn't good enough too freeze hmmm always annoys me this because I bet they keep them ! And freeze for them selfs !!! Always iffy subject !


----------



## PecksTTC

Congrats MrsL!!! That is amazing news. It is awesome to hear some positive stories. 

Betty I know your pain... My bloat was exactly the same. 

Hope... If you transfer you may still end up with a frozen that could be used for another cycle. We have done FET and the wait is absolutely killing me. 

AFM - it turned out last week I had no O'd yet so doc sent me away. We think I did on Tuesday and we went back on Friday for the scratch. It was sore but nothing worse that a normal monthly cramp. The worst part was the focus the RE had on my nether regions. Normally he is so quick and really does not look much down there. This was about 10 minutes of quality time. 
So now I wait for my FET cycle to begin!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Wow betty feel better....I hope the meds work!

Fxed for you N8

Hope - tough decision hun, I know you will do what is right. Good luck.

Pecks - You are well on your way! I know what you mean about the scratch. My regular OBgyn passed away and I have to go to this new guy for my scratch. I am nervous about it because I have never been to him. LOL. My RE is a flight away so it is just cheaper to have it done here. Oh well, I must get over it. Once I get pregnant he will have to be down there monitoring me anyway....at least that is what I keep saying.


----------



## KrissyB

:wohoo: Two weeks to go! :wohoo: 
Does anyone here have endometriosis - or more specifically any endometriomas?
I'm a little anxious about going in for monitoring tomorrow. I feel like I've been getting a LOT of aches and cramps from the side I have the cysts on... and I'm nervous that maybe the Estrace is making them grow. But at the same time I didn't want to call to ask because I don't want this cycle cancelled just because of some discomfort (lets face it, with IVF it seems to be more about discomfort than not). And in the past there's definitely been times where they've hurt a lot and not grown at all... I'm just nervous what they'll do (and what choices I'll have left) if they have been growing. :shrug:


----------



## MrsL4

krissy - i don't have any experience with that but my fingers are crossed that tomorrows scan is okay and hopefully you are just experiencing side effects from ivf meds


----------



## waitingongod1

Krissy- Hope all goes well!


----------



## beneathmywing

Krissy -- Good luck tomorrow! Hope it goes well.

I've been reading along though I've been quiet for a bit. AF finally showed for me so I am going in for my baseline Thursday! Super excited to get started finally!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Betty - Glad you are feeling better. Glad to hear you have 3 frosties! That's odd you say that about the clinic keeping them because my DH was saying the same thing last night. He was also saying how much we just trust the Dr's that everything they are saying is true and not just charging us for stuff we don't need to be. 

Pecks - The things we go through for these babies we want....like strange men focusing all their attention on you lady parts. Glad to hear otherwise the scratch wasn't to bad, I'm doing that next month.

Krissy - Good luck tomorrow. Sorry, I don't know anything about endo.

Beneath - Yay for AF and getting started....It's happening!!!

AFM - Heard from my nurse today that I have Four day-5 embies and 2 more that are fighting and will check on tomorrow. We are going to freeze whatever we have and do the PGD testing. I feel so much better about testing more as I read there is only about a 50% chance of no chromosonal abnormalities for my age. If we get 4-6 to test I will be so excited!


----------



## N8ie

Krissy- all the best for today


----------



## bettybee1

Hope- I hope all 4 have no issues !!! I don't trust any doctors not a lot anyway. Some are actually really incompetent and its the nurses that save there skin most of the time 

Krisy - hope your scan is all clear ! 

Waiting - how you feeling 


Can I ask people you have got ohss how long have people waited for FET and you doing it medicated or natural? Xxx


----------



## MissCassie

Hope all you lovely ladies are well!

I have egg collection booked in for Friday at 12pm I have 4 lovely big follies to collect. And hopefully there are some more in there. I'm so excited.


----------



## bettybee1

Good luck missie hope you get enough xx


----------



## waitingongod1

Betty- Feeling a lot better! Just some mild side effects from all these hormones and medicines they have me on (estrogen , progesterone shots, steroid, antibiotic, baby aspirin, prenatal)

Waiting for my day 4 call today to see how embryos are doing, as of day 3 all 7 were still growing nicely : ) Should be ready for transfer on Thursday

Krissy- How did scan go?

MissCassie- So exciting that Friday is almost here! 

Anyone know the earliest you can get a blood test after the transfer? I am leaving for vacation and the latest I could get blood work before I leave is 5 days after transfer, too early?


----------



## bettybee1

I wouldn't say top early might not be reailble your best just sticking to using hpts! Not wasting any more money then :) frer are the best ! I got my bfp 9after ec ! Xx


----------



## waitingongod1

Betty- Would you feel okay about it blood work ect, not getting it done till two weeks after you find out you have a bfp? That is how long it will be after I am back in town? Or should I try to get blood work on vacation and have sent to doc?


----------



## PecksTTC

waitingongod1 said:


> Betty- Would you feel okay about it blood work ect, not getting it done till two weeks after you find out you have a bfp? That is how long it will be after I am back in town? Or should I try to get blood work on vacation and have sent to doc?


i would ask your doc if you could get it elsewhere and the results sent to them. an extra week wait could be a looooong wait.


----------



## MrsL4

waiting --- i found this on nyu ivf page
https://nyulangone.org/locations/fertility-center/in-vitro-fertilization



After an Embryo Transfer
When an embryo transfer is completed, it takes nine days before a pregnancy can be detected. During the days after a transfer, the following happens to the embryo:

Day one: The blastocyst begins to hatch out of its shell.
Day two: The blastocyst continues to hatch out of its shell and begins to attach itself to the uterus.
Day three: The blastocyst attaches deeper into the uterine lining, beginning implantation.
Day four: Implantation continues.
Day five: Implantation is complete. Cells that eventually become the placenta and fetus have begun to develop.
Day six: Human chorionic gonadotropin (hCG), the hormone that signals a developing pregnancy, starts to enter the blood stream.
Day seven: Fetal development continues and hCG continues to be secreted.
Day eight: Fetal development continues and hCG continues to be secreted. 
Day nine: Levels of hCG are now high enough in maternal blood to detect a pregnancy by a blood test.


----------



## bettybee1

Yeah I wouldn't be bothered about beta tests really here in the U.K. they don't really do them much so it's normal just to wait till scan ! 

I would be happy just doing pee sticks if they get darker then light I would think about seeking bloods but if they look okay I would leave it and enjoy been away from everything :) xxx


----------



## MrsL4

also waiting, i took an am preg test on 6dp5dt and got a big fat negative.....but my beta was 188 on 9dp5dt. 

i didn't test on 7dp5dt because i was so bummed and feeling pessimistic. 

8dp5dt i tested again for the heck of it and i had a faint line...that actually remained the same density the following day, which was the morning of my beta. 

i was so worried that the line was so faint ..... i thought i had a chemical....but yet one hour later my beta was 188?! made me realize i do not like my cheapie sticks! 

i would think 5dp5dt is too soon. its up to you and your dr if you want to wait two weeks. honestly, by 7dp5dt i was starting to feel physically sick to my stomach with nerves! i had been pretty relaxed throughout all ivf....but the day of my beta....i really needed someone to drag me to get my blood drawn because i was so nervous for the result. 

but on the flip side, if you are on vacation, maybe you want to live in bliss for two weeks and come back and get the test after. we all know that the result is what it is, and there aren't many things we can control or change to get the result we want......but it was definitely starting to eat away at me!


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

Wow this thread moves so fast!! So much exciting things going on!

Betty - I didn't end up getting OHSS but they cancelled my fresh cycle because after retrieving 16 they didn't want to chance anything... So after the retrieval I had to wait til AF showed up - around 12 days later for me if I remember rightly. During that time I had to keep taking baby aspirin and wasn't allowed to have unprotected sex or go in hot tubs.... As soon as AF appeared I phoned the clinic and they told me I had to have a full month off treatment to let my ovaries completely rest and recover which I didn't know about. Since my cycles are regular I could have a complete break but if you have irregular cycles they put you on the pill. So anyway for now I am waiting for AF to arrive which should be in the next few days then I can finally start up again. I have to have a baseline scan on day 2 of my cycle (yuck!) then start Estrace the same day.... Then a scan at day 12-14 to see how my lining is doing and if all good then start progesterone and the transfer happens a week later.... So much waiting if feels like but I know I'll get there! I imagine it would be a similar wait for you but they will just need to keep an eye on your hormone levels to see how they are and perhaps if still high you would have to wait an extra month but I think one full month would be ok....

I'm a little concerned though as right now I am feeling awful... I've had a super sore throat since Monday night which just won't go away. I took some Advil yesterday which really helped but I woke up in the night in lots of pain again after it wore off and the 2nd batch didn't help at all. I felt crap for most of the day yesterday and then was sweating big time last night....This morning my throat is back to agony and I think my glands are swollen and head feels heavy :( I suspect I might have to go to the Dr's if it doesn't get better... Just what I need - if I need med's I just so hope it doesn't interfere with anything for the transfer!!!


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

Waiting - if it was me I would most likely just use HPT's and get the blood test done when I was back but that's just me! Seeing a BFP on a test would be enough for me :D If however you don't think you'll be able to wait you don't want to drive yourself crazy so I would see if you can go to a lab somewhere and get blood done. So exciting!


----------



## waitingongod1

thanks for all the advice girls! My nurse called and all 7 are still growing, will know tomorrow about how many make it to blast. Will be transferring the 2 best tomorrow at 11am and freezing the rest. I asked if 5 days after transfer is too soon and she said yes. I may get blood work done while on vacation only because if I have good progesterone levels I can stop taking these shots, oh well. I know what you mean about there nerves at this point. I was pretty relaxed and go with the flow until day 2 of getting calls for updates about embryos. Then every morning hubby and I have pretty much waited around our phones waiting for our call. I am sure after tomorrow it is going to be hard to wait. I think I will wait till 10 days after transfer just to be safe. I hate negatives. So that would be July 5. Yikes!


----------



## waitingongod1

White- I got strep and bronchitis the day I started injections. Finally went to a doctor on day 6 of stims and went on antibiotic. My RE was fine with it. I am glad I finally got on it because coughing all the time, hurt with all my injections and I was just double exhausted. Hope you feel better!


----------



## waitingongod1

Mrs- Are you on progesterone shots or estrace (estrogen)? If so how long are you on them for?


----------



## KrissyB

Waiting - Sorry to hear that 5dpt is too early for them to test - but soooooo exciting about your transfer tomorrow!! Best of luck!!

White - I wouldn't worry too much. I just came down with a REALLY severe ear infection last night, and I asked the RE about it today. There's really no different it makes to the lining and the use of antibiotics is completely fine. Ibuprofen was the only thing I was advised to stay away from.

AFM - The scan was mostly good news! My lining is doing great (9 mm already) and I am responding perfectly to the drugs. So much so that I don't have to get any more ultrasounds done! One more monitoring next week just for blood work and then it's transfer time!
The bad news is that the endometrioma is indeed growing. It's almost 2x the size it used to be. But the doctor said at this point, that has no impact to the protocol I'm on. Sure it'll make me uncomfortable, but we're set to stay the course and get the transfer done on 7/7! :D


----------



## MrsL4

waitingongod1 said:


> Mrs- Are you on progesterone shots or estrace (estrogen)? If so how long are you on them for?

i am on crinone which is the progesterone vaginal cream/suppository once in the am and estriadiol twice a day, and a baby asa

i am on both of these until at least 8 weeks ....however i think it may be a bit longer. the dr just mentioned to make sure i had enough til at least 8 weeks and to order refills if i needed them (the crinone comes in 15 packs per box, and i only had one box -- in fact, today is the last dose i have, and i am waiting patiently for my medicine to arrive at the door with overnight shipping!! --- i didn't want to order a bunch of refills if i didn't need them)

I was actually planning on asking that today when she calls with my beta result....since i do not think i will have another blood test until they do a 6 week ultrasound

i was in shock when she called and said the words "you are pregnant!!!" ......that any question i had quickly disappeared!!!

hopefully ill get my beta results later today and i will remember to ask some of those questions!! :dohh:


----------



## bettybee1

Thank for that white !! The nurse said usually its bled after the cycle then another period then on 3 rd period this would take me to September /October am not entirely happy about that so hoping after talking to the docter he will let me do it on my next normal period


Waiting - that's sound like a good plan ! I know what you mean about getting phone calls then nothing !! Am an extrmely impaitinet person with some things so this is torture for me ! Knowing I have to wait a couple of months just to get my embryos transferred ! Annoying hopefully will be worth it xx


----------



## MrsL4

that is awesome krissy!!! glad to hear you got some good news and the endo won't slow it down


----------



## bettybee1

Kris- lovely your scan was positive ! Hoping if doesn't cause u any trouble can I ask is this in your womb ? X


----------



## MrsL4

Second beta came back from this am = 331 on 11dp5dt

It didn't quite double from my last one on 9dp5dt (188) but she was happy with it

Was going to do another one Friday, but we are going out of town....so will probably need to do another one on Monday


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

Great news Mrs!! So happy for you! :D

Waiting - I am SO excited for you and your transfer and that's great that you have some to freeze - yay!! Before you know it you will be PUPO!! :happydance:

Krissy - yay - that is so good.... Not long now! 

Betty - FX they don't make you wait til Sept/Oct.... waiting is so hard!

AFM: Not long back from the Dr's and I have Strep :( I've never had it before and don't have a clue how I got it but there you go. On antibiotics now so hope they help. Thanks for the reassurance about being on antibiotics etc - that makes me feel SO much better!


----------



## N8ie

Waiting- happy for you. All the best for your transfer 

Krissy- it's good to know you are 
responding well. 

Betty- how are you feeling now?


----------



## KrissyB

Betty - My HSG and water sonogram were all clear and all ultrasounds have shown no abnormalities in my lining, so there's no major endo issues within the womb. But I've never had a lap done, so it's still unclear if there's any less visible scarring. But what I do have is two endometriomas (endometriosis cysts) on my left ovary. To remove those cysts, I'll almost definitely be decreasing my fertility even further, so we've been trying to avoid surgery so far.


----------



## waitingongod1

N8ie
222excited


When do you guys test?!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Oh my goodness this thread moves so fast, it's hard to keep up.

Waiting - Good luck with your transfer tomorrow :dust:

Krissy - Glad to hear you lining is looking good and transfer is scheduled :happy dance: Sorry about the ear infection though, yuck.


White - You aren't supposed to get sick right now silly. I hope you are feeling better and the antibiotics will be ok.

Mrs - Great news on the beta. It's ok if it's not exactly double. Are you still POAS too?

AFM - Just got my report in and I had 6 embies make it to day 6 today for PGD biopsy. I am over the moon excited but nervous. If we were just freezing them we would have 6, but with the testing there is an average of finding 50% with chromosonal issues and they would have to be discarded. I'm just praying we get one back that turns into our baby, but if we have more, that would be amazing.


----------



## MrsL4

no more POAS for me!!! just another beta on monday


----------



## bettybee1

Krisy- ah okay I see ! That's good then coz I thought it might of been in your womb x


Hope - that's fab that they can test 6 of them !!! Did they tell you there gradings ! ? 


N8ie- thanks Hun feel a lot better bloat has gone down a lot stil bloated but no where near as bad although now I've got a bad cough abit worried if it's something due to the water going else where might book in docuors ! 

White - strep throats horrid hope u feel better soon :)


I get annoyed over here as I've seen people have 4bc blasts frozen and at the clinc where I've been they don't freeze ought under bb :( ! Boo! 

Anyway I hope my embies work when we do replace them :) 

Mrs - don't worry about your beta it's still nearly doubling xx


----------



## PecksTTC

MrsL4 said:


> Second beta came back from this am = 331 on 11dp5dt
> 
> It didn't quite double from my last one on 9dp5dt (188) but she was happy with it
> 
> Was going to do another one Friday, but we are going out of town....so will probably need to do another one on Monday

Congratulations!!!! I think that is an awesome result and it is as close to dammit as double.:happydance:


----------



## Kat_F

Good news Mrs L that's a great 2nd number


----------



## N8ie

This thread is really moving so fast.
Betty- I'm glad you are much better

Waiting- please update us how the transfer went. I'm on 5dp5dt I'm doing the beta on 10dp5dt that's if AF doesn't arrive. I'm praying for a positive. It's not helping that at work in a space of two weeks 5 ladies are all PREGNANT.

Mrs L4- congrats again.


----------



## MrsL4

N8ie said:


> This thread is really moving so fast.
> Betty- I'm glad you are much better
> 
> Waiting- please update us how the transfer went. I'm on 5dp5dt I'm doing the beta on 10dp5dt that's if AF doesn't arrive. I'm praying for a positive. It's not helping that at work in a space of two weeks 5 ladies are all PREGNANT.
> 
> Mrs L4- congrats again.



wow 5 coworkers in 2 weeks?!!? sounds like you need to take a sip of that water!!


----------



## N8ie

Mrs L, I need a sip of that water.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Yes can we all sip that water please! In fact, I will bathe in it! LOL


----------



## bettybee1

N8ie you not going to test &#55357;&#56904;


----------



## N8ie

Ttc- lol. It's hard that for some people getting pregnant happens easily. I guess we all have our different struggles.

Betty- hi, no I won't. At least not yet. AF is due on the 28th (according to my period tracker app) and I'm praying she doesn't arrive this month or the next 9 months. I think I will test after that day. Praying that it will be a BFP


----------



## waitingongod1

N8ie- coming close to test date though! 

Transfer went well, wasn't painful. Had a valum with it. Most painful part is I have a bladder condition so I did have to use my first bed pan..but it was worth it not to be in that much pain... The biggest part is we found out we had 3 blast. 2 were really good. 1 was okay. Our doctor gave us 3-5 min to decide to put 3 back. Before this we were told they never put more than 2 back. We decided on 3.. yes I am freaking out a little and yes we may be crazy.. but I rather have multiples, than no babies. And some of you are very strong, but I am not strong enough to do another cycle. I also thought I would be devastated to pay and endure a FET for one blast and it not thaw out right. Ugh.. who knows but he said with putting 3 in I have an 80 % chance of getting pregnant. 50 percent chance of twins and 5 percent of triples. (A little back ground, my identical twin has identical twin boys, my older sister has IVF triplets from putting 3 back.. so I have lots of support and experience with multiples, but I know they are not easy lives) oh well we made the best decision we could and we are just going to let go and give it to God. : ) I am officially PUPO!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Waiting - Congratulations!!!! Fxd for a least one THB :dust: Your family must have so much fun with all the multiples :)


----------



## N8ie

Waiting- congrats on being PUPO. Three blasts? I would have probably done the same if I was in your shoes. Now just try to take it easy. When is your beta? Will you test before it?


----------



## bettybee1

Waiting - wow you are one brave woman am shocked he did that ! Fingerscrossed I also don't want to bum anyone out so slap me for saying this but don't rely too much on the fact he gave you 80% its 50:50 you never know... :) 
But you have a really good shot can't belive he put 3 blasts back wow 

I do know now in the uk they have lifted the one at a time "ban" thing they were trying to get clincs twin rates down to 10% and below but they have stopped it saying older woman etc should be able to have more xx


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

Yay waiting!! Have my fingers tightly crossed for you!! Now the BIG wait begins! Sending lots of :dust: Good for you for choosing to put 3 back - that's awesome!! x


----------



## ttcbaby117

Waiting - Congrats on being PUPO. I had a hard time after my last failed IVF so I asked for 3 this cycle. My RE told me NO ;( I just need it to work this time cuz I feel the same way, I don't have the strength for another cycle.

I cant wait to see your BFP!


----------



## PecksTTC

Good luck waiting!!!


----------



## beneathmywing

Good luck Waiting!!!! :dust:


----------



## Hopethisyear

bettybee1 said:


> Hope - that's fab that they can test 6 of them !!! Did they tell you there gradings !
> 
> 
> I get annoyed over here as I've seen people have 4bc blasts frozen and at the clinc where I've been they don't freeze ought under bb :( ! Boo!

I didn't get the grades, it's so hard to get any info from my clinic. I'm just so excited we at least can test 6. Only 3 are 5 day blasts and 3 are 6 day blasts. I haven't read great things about 6 day blasts, but I'm staying optimistic. How are you feeling? 

How is everyone else feeling?


----------



## MrsL4

Congrats on being pupo waiting!!


----------



## bettybee1

Ttc- it's very hard having failed cycles ! When I was doing it before I tried to take it in my stride I didn't really have the money but after each failed I just saved and saved eat cheapest food lived like a poorer person just to pay for it and I found by trying to change things and better my health that kept me very positive what people don't tell patients is sometimes it can take 1-2 cycles to get to know someone's body 

I would also think having only 2 blasts is the best having triplet pregnancy is just s massive risk xx


Hope- ah okay I see :) well I am sure they will do fab I have beards a few people get pregnant from day 6 blasts aswell :) xxx


----------



## bettybee1

Am feeling a lot better this morning good job aswell coz its back to work for me ! My stomach is half way down just got annoying thickly cough !


Also o have app with my doctor next weeks to discuss FET xxx


----------



## MissCassie

I have EPU today and they collected 3 eggs which I am happy about as it only takes 1 :)


----------



## waitingongod1

Thanks for the support ladies. We actually aren't telling anyone we put three back in because we don't want to hear people's opinions or make us freak out anymore. So thanks for the understanding and no judgement. We have actually been really open to a lot of people about our journey and this experience because if I can help anyone who is privately dealing with this it is worth us being open, but at the same time when you want to keep a detail private it gets hard. Per doc instructions I am not suppose to take a test till 14 days transfer! Which puts me July 8! Going to try to hold out that long we will see. Won't see doc till the 16th because on a 2 week vacation. 

Hope- that's great 2 get 6 blasts period!

Betty- glad you are feeling better. Hope when you talk to doc they told make you wait forever for fet!

Miss cassie-congrats! You are right it Only takes one! Keep up your positive attitude and take it easy!


----------



## Kat_F

Congrats waiting... 80% chance is great odds good choice.

Cassie best of luck to your 3 eggies x

Betty can't wait to hear about your FET plans :)

Hope that is a good choice for blasts and 6 days along is already 6 days closer to a bfp right


----------



## waitingongod1

Miss Cassie- How are you feeling?


----------



## MissCassie

Waitinongod1 - I am feeling much better today still a tint bit tender bur other than that I'm great :)

And I got my results back all 3 fertilized normally. I can't believe it! I'm so happy


----------



## Kat_F

Great result Cassie. Quality is everything


----------



## N8ie

Cassie- I'm happy for you. Like Kat said quality is everything


----------



## bettybee1

N8ie - how you doing when you testing you feeling okay ? 


Well I finally only look about 5month pregnant ! Taking its time gina down but at least it means my ovaries are going down :) hoping my period comes soon so I can officially push this cycle aside !! 


Waiting- how are you any twinges ? X


----------



## N8ie

Betty- I'm worried that it didn't work, AF is due tomorrow (according to my period app) my beta test is for the 30th though. If AF comes then there won't be a need for it. I haven't even POAS yet. I'm not ready for the disappointment.

I'm glad your stomach is looking better


----------



## bettybee1

Well I would say its a good sign af hasn't come or showed any signs ! Well done for not testing !!! Envy all you people that don't have a pee on a stick addiction lol x


----------



## waitingongod1

Betty- twinges, not sure, but cramping hit me yesterday evening and this morning.. it is off and on.. not sure whats going on. I am so on edge with anxiety I hate it because then I have anxiety that I am stressing too much and it won't work.... deep breathes... Hoping it gets better when I stop laying around. I am going to give myself today to lay around one more day.. that would 3 days of bed rest and feel good about that, just don't want any regrets I didn't do everything that I could do. 


Can you start AF if you are still on progesterone shots? I know on suppositories I don't normally, until I stop them..


----------



## bettybee1

I think twinges are good both failed cycles I had nothing really but Joel's cycle about 7dpec I had very noticeable sharp pain on one side it lasted about 4 hours and then lightly on and off !! And 2 days later got bfp !!!!


----------



## Kat_F

Waiting I had cramps after IUI and fresh embie transfer I think the catheters don't agree with me. But cramps are a good sign hang in there and in my experience af didn't come with progesterone.. however you have a great chance so hang in there

N8 not long now till beta also hang in there you have the best possible chance IVF ups the odds on natural so trust the process and your body to know what to do


----------



## N8ie

Later today I started getting AF like cramps, severe ones. I'm starting to worry that AF is coming&#128532;.


----------



## Renaendel

:hugs: n8ie! I hope they are just your bean snuggling in. If there hasn't been any red blood yet you are still in the game. My pregnancy uterine cramps were enough to send me to the floor or sometimes just catch my breath. It really did feel just like AF.


----------



## waitingongod1

N8ie- I am 2 days post 5 day transfer and Have been getting af cramps since last night off and on. I'm hoping its a good sign! Are you on progesterone? Those can give you them too, also from what I remember I never start my af or have any symptoms until I actually stop progesterone. I can't wait for you to test!! It is so... hard to wait.. Can't decide if the physical part of IVF is worse or the mental part that comes after! Today I was crying to my hubby afraid this isn't going to work... 3 hours later I am looking up strollers for triplets! (Oh hormones!) Completely confident at times and then completely pessimistic. Keep your head up! Go catch a movie or something!


----------



## waitingongod1

Just a poll: Those of you who have gotten a bfp from iff, did you do any bed rest/ how much physical activity did you limit?


----------



## MrsL4

Waiting - I transferred on Saturday and kept it low key all weekend. I haven't done any heavy activity since but I do light yard work and normal house chores. I was too nervous to do anything else although my doc said it was ok. I'm still keep it low key even though we got our bfp last week.... I've had cramps and it just freaks me out. Ready to have an ultrasound!! Hopefully week 6 will ease my mind.


----------



## waitingongod1

mrs- When will your ultrasound be?


----------



## Hk515

Hi all! May I join? I start my injections of Bravelle tonight. My husband and I have been trying for over 2 years. We were told 2% chance of having a baby on our own. With iVF 50% this month! Husband has low count, motility and morphology. We are doing ICSI for our best chance. Doctor has me on pregnitude and folic acid.


----------



## waitingongod1

Wecome HK515- Good luck with your injections? Do you feel comfortable with them? It was kind of scary for me. Will you be trying to do a fresh cycle or does your doctor do all FET?


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

Hi ladies and welcome Hk! :hi:

Just a quick update from me but the :witch: is finally here and we're all set to get started for our transfer cycle!! :happydance: I got my protocol and at this point if everything goes according to plan then the transfer will be on July 16th! So excited although it's going to be a little crazy as we are moving on July 15th.... going to have to change it to the 14th now so I can spend the 15th cleaning! At least I will be super busy leading up to the transfer then will be able to completely relax after! Yay - I am so happy and excited to be back in the game!!!

I hope you're all having a good weekend :) :hugs:


----------



## Kat_F

That's a good sign N8, with my pregnancy when I had my son I had the same. That was from IVF ICSI fresh, my third try. He's 3 now. Hang in there


----------



## beneathmywing

Whiteorchid -- Great news! Wont be long now.


Happy weekend, everyone!


----------



## Kat_F

Hi HK all the best for your cycle. It can be so hard, all the best. I have the same with my DH, but IVF they wash the sperm and pick out the very best for your eggs.

Great news white.

Waiting I did no lifting when I was successful with my IVF years ago. And I was so tired physical activity was limited too. But don't worry if you need to get things done just no lifting let your abs be still is my advice.


----------



## Renaendel

Hk515 said:


> Hi all! May I join? I start my injections of Bravelle tonight. My husband and I have been trying for over 2 years. We were told 2% chance of having a baby on our own. With iVF 50% this month! Husband has low count, motility and morphology. We are doing ICSI for our best chance. Doctor has me on pregnitude and folic acid.

Welcome! Will this be a fresh transfer or will you be doing a frozen?


----------



## Hk515

Thanks everyone! I was super nervous! My husband just gave me my first one. It wasn't bad but it wasn't great. We are planning on a fresh cycle July 8th. Predicting 12 eggs.


----------



## N8ie

Kat- thanks for the positive words. Yes beta is 3 days away.

Renaedel- I hope so too. I'm trying to stay positive.

Waiting- I also had AF cramps a few days after my transfer. That didn't worry me much, this time I'm worried because it's close to the time AF is due to arrive. Today is the day. And yes I'm on progesterone pessaries. Three times a day. I think the mental part of IVF is bad and yes I will ask DH to take me to a movie or a walk. Thank you.

Mrs. - I understand about keeping it low key and can't wait for you to share how the ultrasound went. All the best.

Hk- hi. Welcome. 

White - that's good news. Good luck with the moving too.


----------



## bettybee1

N8ie- is your beta today ? Good luck ? 


White - glad your af has come and you can get on with your FET !! How many cycles have you waited for sorry ? 



Well my period came yesterday thankgod! Very early as would be predicted without the meds ! Now only another cucle to go before FET!! Might ask docter on Thursday if I can start next cucle ! If he lets me ! My stomach is completly back to normal now thanks god 

!


----------



## N8ie

Betty- I'm glad your stomach is back to normal. My beta is tomorrow I'm both excited and scared. Praying for good news


----------



## Kat_F

Good luck N8.. hoping you get a good number x


----------



## Kat_F

Mrs how did your 3rd beta go? Hope you also got some good #s


----------



## N8ie

Kat- lol. Thanks so much.


----------



## waitingongod1

ok so I am not going to be doing a beta test (Since I will be on vacation), so what do you guys think would be the goal day I should test after a 5 day transfer.. everything I read says 9/10 days after transfer.. my doc says 14dpo..... What do you guys think? or should I just get a ton of test and start testing every morning..... YIKES!


----------



## bettybee1

Waiting - just test everyday hehe xxx


----------



## bettybee1

Hope - are you okay ? What happened to your embies did you find out which ones are normal ? X


----------



## N8ie

Hi everyone. I just came from the bathroom and I wiped red blood, it looks like AF. I'm numb, I feel so defeated. I haven't told DH yet. I don't understand how life can be so unfair. I really thought it would be a BFP. I have read on other threads about women who bled and continued to have a BFP but I have lost hope.

I still used the progesterone pessaries and will go early tomorrow for the beta but I think I already know the outcome. 

Thanks for the support and please spare a prayer for me and DH.


----------



## KrissyB

White - Congrats on starting your transfer cycle! You'll be just a week or so behind me (July 7th)! I think I would keep your transfer on the day it's set. I think a lot of doctors advocate taking it easy the day after a transfer, so I don't know if you'd want to be moving around so much cleaning. But I tend to be super conservative about those kinds of things. Either way I'm sure time will fly with all the things to do for the move!

HK - Welcome :wave: and good luck!

Waiting - my Doc also makes me wait 14 days -sigh-. I'm going to start home testing around 8 days, and I'll go in for a beta if I get a +HPT before then. 10 dpt is my DH's bday, and he's leaving for a week on 12 dpt, so I'm hoping I get to tell him before he goes.

N8ie - Oh no :hugs::hugs: I hope the bleeding stops quickly for you and that the beta is still good tomorrow. FXed and tons of prayers and positive vibes your way. Hang in there.


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

Hi Ladies :hi:

N8 - I am sending lots of positive thoughts and prayers your way and hoping it was nothing and that your Beta is good.... I can understand exactly how you feel though... It is the worst thing in the world to see that. Big hugs and FX for tomorrow... :hugs:

Betty - I had to wait 1 1/2 cycles.... the first half was the 12 days or so after the retrieval that it took me to start bleeding. Then I had to have a full month off - a complete break to let my ovaries recover from everything. Then AF started this weekend and I started my Estrogen on Sunday..... I think 6 weeks or so is the norm (from what I have read) but every Dr is different.... by the time we do the transfer it will pretty much be exactly 2 months since the retrieval. I'm glad you are feeling better :)

Waiting - my clinic sends you for your blood test (beta) 12 days after the transfer - regardless of whether it was a 3 or 5 day embryo.... I know I'll most likely test that morning before I go for blood work as I have to wait til the next day to get the results and after 2 failed IUI's there is no way I want the nurse telling me over the phone if it failed.... But that's just me!!! Good luck - I'm so excited!

Thanks Krissy - it'll be nice to be so close to someone else in time frame for the transfer. I won't be changing any dates for the transfer - I don't think I can, we're just changing the dates of when we move. Although it is going to be completely crazy and hectic leading up to the transfer the good thing is after I can just relax as we are staying in a holiday home for a few weeks before we can get into our new house so all good! I'm so excited for your transfer - are you on any meds? Right now I am taking Estrace, Baby Asprin, and some vitamins.

:hi: to everyone else - I hope you are doing well.x


----------



## KrissyB

White - Ohhhh, I misread your post. That makes a lot more sense :). I'm on baby aspirin, prenatals, estrace (I worked my way up from 2 to 6 mg throughout this cycle), and 5 units of lupron. I think tomorrow (one week to go) I stop the lupron and add in progesterone? I'm not 100% sure though.


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

Haha no probs! I'm on 4mg of Estrace just now - will know if I need to up it etc on the 10th. Are you having any side effects from it or all ok? After my appt on the 10th if all is ok I have to start progesterone which I am NOT looking forward to as have to take 2 tabs 3 times a day "intervaginally" as my protocol says(!!) plus 2 orally :( Yuck - that is going to be gross....and also doxycycline (antibiotic).... Still it's better than injections and another step closer to my dream!!


----------



## KrissyB

White - The first few days on the meds made me feel like I was hit by a truck - every joint ached... but that wore off after a few days. And every time I step up the Estrace, I have a day or two of being a real b*tch, struggling to keep my anger in check before I get used to it again. Other than that, my only other real complaint is that it's aggravated my endo, so I get a lot of cramping and aches from that. LOL the things we go through.
I'll be on vaginal progesterone suppositories for progesterone as well. Not sure if it'll be 2 or 3 times a day (and I don't think I'll take any of those orally). But I did all that for the TWW of our monitored and IUI cycles too, so I'm not concerned. It makes can make a mess (and killed my libido for that reason) but it's definitely better than the injections.


----------



## beneathmywing

Krissy -- now you have me worried. I will be starting Estrace on the 10th. I start at one pill a day then up it to two and then up it to three. My poor DH will have to deal with bitchy me for a while :haha:

Any symptoms with Lupron? I'll be on 10mg daily starting Thursday. I've heard nightmares stories about that!


----------



## waitingongod1

N8ie- I'm so sorry, I hope everything is okay tomorrow! Send prayers your way, I may be in your position in a week or so and its gut wrenching...

I still can't tell which progesterone I like better... obviously neither... suppositories were such a pain because of leaking, and thankful I have the shot for vacation instead because I will be in a swim suit most the time..but these progesterone shots hurt more then any of the other shots and I am getting so bruised up.. blah..

I am 4dp5dt... The waiting is killing me... feels like its been 8 days not 4... at least tomorrow I will be packing and Wednesday off to vacation for 2 weeks...Going to go out and buy some pregnancy tests. I don't think I am going to last 14 days.. I don't like getting negatives but I think sometimes I can just breath better when I get an answer each day with what it is..


----------



## KrissyB

Beneath - it was probably the Lupron that gave me the hit-by-a-truck feeling, and probably a bit of nausea with it. But I didn't get hot flashes or any thing too severe. And it's really only a day or two at a time that the Estrace makes me so PMSy lol, so hopefully it won't be too much for your OH to take lol.


----------



## beneathmywing

KrissyB said:


> Beneath - it was probably the Lupron that gave me the hit-by-a-truck feeling, and probably a bit of nausea with it. But I didn't get hot flashes or any thing too severe. And it's really only a day or two at a time that the Estrace makes me so PMSy lol, so hopefully it won't be too much for your OH to take lol.


I hope so! lol

Did you RE tell you to take the baby aspirin or are you just taking it on your own?


----------



## tiffttc

Hi girls I just wanted to join your group hope ye don't mind &#128513; Well this is my story Iam planing on my second round of ivf/icsi my first was a success and I was blessed with my son which is now 2yrs old so I think it's time for a partner lol I have my consultation this Wednesday 1st of July so Iam hoping to start my injections when I get my period around 12th July so that's my story so far Iam looking forward to reading all your stories and being a part of your group through this journey &#128522;


----------



## MrsL4

White - yay for starting!!

HK - Welcome and glad you have joined!

Waiting - i took a test the day of my beta, 9dpt5dt, that came out super faint and my beta was 188 that am.....which is like 14 dpo

N8ie - i really hope everything is okay, i know it is totally gut wrenching and i am so sorry you are going through this. i will definitely say a prayer for y'all.

krissy- excited that your transfer is so close! i don't think i felt too crazy on lupron or estrace....but i agree that crinone/prog suppositories really kill the mood. my dr said i wasn't on pelvic rest but the last thing i want to do is have sex with that crap in me. YUK!


----------



## beneathmywing

Welcome, tiffttc! Hope you have success as well for baby #2!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Aloha ladies!

You miss a few days and there is sure a lot to catch up on, sorry if I miss anyone.

Waiting - Yay for almost vacation time, where are you going? If I was you, I would be buying tests too. I wouldn't want to be wanting to test and not knowing where to buy them :dust: How long do you think you will hold out till you test?

Krissy - Your transfer is coming up so soon!

Tiffttc - Welcome!! Best wishes with your cycle coming up!


----------



## waitingongod1

Hope- I'm going to Texas!!! Went out bought some and going to start tomorrow. Every other day. Tomorrow will be 5dpo5dt... We will see, don't expect much though..

Tiff-welcome!


----------



## wantingbubba7

Hey Ladies, 
Sorry haven't dropped in here for a while. 
Hope everyone is well :) xx 

Update on me, I had egg retrieval on Friday and from 23 follicles I got 8 eggs. (16 follicles were said to be mature before going in). So not sure what happened there. Still stoked to have some eggs though. 
So from that I have 6 fertilised and growing. I get the day 4 update this afternoon. I am soooo nervous. I didnt realise this part of the journey was so hard as well. The last update was day 2 and the embryologist said 5 were of fine quality and 1 was a little fragmented.

Soooo scary :(


----------



## Hopethisyear

Waiting - Texas, oh my it's hot there right now isn't it? I hope you get a nice fat line tomorrow :)

Wanting - Congrats on the ER. 6 is a great number! I see you are freezing, are you doing any pgd testing?


----------



## wantingbubba7

No testing just freezing because they thought I could end up with OHSS because of the 23 follicles. My clinic prefers to do frozen transfers which I am happy with as I am still a little sore from the egg retrieval. 
When do you find out the results of your PGD testing?

Waiting~ I see you are PUPO woohoo good luck, I hope you get your BFP!! 
Have fun on your vacation.


----------



## KrissyB

Beneath - The paperwork from my clinic told me to take the baby aspirin. When I spoke to my specific RE at the practice, he was a bit dismissive of the idea, but said it couldn't hurt :) So I've been taking it just in case it might help.


----------



## beneathmywing

KrissyB said:


> Beneath - The paperwork from my clinic told me to take the baby aspirin. When I spoke to my specific RE at the practice, he was a bit dismissive of the idea, but said it couldn't hurt :) So I've been taking it just in case it might help.

I was thinking of asking about that. I see a lot of people take it during their cycles.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Beneath- my clinic gave me a list of vitamins to start three months before IVF and baby aspirin was on it.


----------



## KrissyB

Supposedly it MIGHT increase blood flow to the uterus which MIGHT increase the growth of the lining and help with implantation. I don't think there have been any great studies supporting it though, which is why my RE wasn't too gung-ho about it.


----------



## beneathmywing

Im already going to be taking a whole bunch of meds, one more wouldnt hurt lol


----------



## waitingongod1

My doc for fresh cycle had me start baby aspirin the day after egg retrieval 81mg


----------



## Hopethisyear

wantingbubba7 said:


> No testing just freezing because they thought I could end up with OHSS because of the 23 follicles. My clinic prefers to do frozen transfers which I am happy with as I am still a little sore from the egg retrieval.
> When do you find out the results of your PGD testing?

That makes sense and is probably a good idea to give your body a break. My clinic likes to do frozen transfers too. I don't find out my PGD results for another couple weeks, it's torture :wacko:


----------



## MrsL4

i did baby asa as well, doesn't sound like it can hurt!


----------



## N8ie

Krissy, white and waiting- thank you so much ladies. I hardly slept last night. The blood now looks brownish (tmi I'm sorry) I'm hoping its implantation bleeding and not AF.
I'm still going for my beta this morning. 
To everyone else still continuing on this journey I would like to say all the best. May your babies stick.


----------



## beneathmywing

N8ie said:


> Krissy, white and waiting- thank you so much ladies. I hardly slept last night. The blood now looks brownish (tmi I'm sorry) I'm hoping its implantation bleeding and not AF.
> I'm still going for my beta this morning.
> To everyone else still continuing on this journey I would like to say all the best. May your babies stick.

Good luck!!!!!


----------



## N8ie

Mrs- thank you. 
Tiffttc- welcome 
Wantingbubba- all the best with your transfer


----------



## Hopethisyear

N8ie - Good luck hun, keep us posted!


----------



## N8ie

Hope- thank you. I'm on my way there now.


----------



## tiffttc

Thanks girls for all the welcome wishes

N8ie- how many days past egg transfer are you I remember with my last egg transfer I had a really small bit of red blood 1dp egg transfer and it turned out to b implementation bleeding as I got my Bfp that cycle so don't lose hope and hopefully this will be your cycle are you on short protocol or the long one??

Is there any1 else who is hoping to start in July??


----------



## Kat_F

All the best N8 good news about the dry up. Could be that embie burrowing in :)


----------



## Kat_F

Great beta score Mrs!! Huge congrats is the next milestone the heartbeat scan?


----------



## MrsL4

Yes kat... I scheduled it for next week. Can't wait!!


----------



## waitingongod1

N8ie-good luck today!

Tested today ....5dpo5dt.... Cautiously maybe a faint line....I've never seen a positive before. And it's so light I'm not going to believe that I'm not seeing things until it's a dark line. ...but I cautiously think hubby and I see a squinter. Normally they are stark white. It is a first response one...we will see :) will test tomorrow and see if a darker line....


----------



## wantingbubba7

Woohooo waiting thats awesome :) 
Do you have a picture ? Love looking :)


----------



## tiffttc

waitingongod1 said:


> N8ie-good luck today!
> 
> Tested today ....5dpo5dt.... Cautiously maybe a faint line....I've never seen a positive before. And it's so light I'm not going to believe that I'm not seeing things until it's a dark line. ...but I cautiously think hubby and I see a squinter. Normally they are stark white. It is a first response one...we will see :) will test tomorrow and see if a darker line....



OMG that's brill I can a Bfp coming your way hopefully it's the start of many for this forum &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## KrissyB

Welcome Tiff :wave:

N8ie - Tons of good vibes and best wishes your way today :hugs: The change to brown definitely sounds like a good thing. Let us know how the beta goes.

Waiting - Oooooh! Pics if you can! So exciting! FXed!


----------



## waitingongod1

OK I think I attached it...hard to see on picture though. In person your have to tilt it different ways to see a faint 2nd line..so who knows...but more than I've ever seen in my whole life!!
 



Attached Files:







1435674517850.jpg
File size: 11.8 KB
Views: 38


----------



## KrissyB

Waiting - I'm not a good squinter and I think I see something too!!! Eeeeeek! Can't wait to see tomorrow's.
And you've totally weakened my resolve on when I'll start testing lol


----------



## bettybee1

Waiting - I defo see that like your pregnant :) ek!!! X


----------



## beneathmywing

Waiting - hmm I just woke up so my eyesight isnt clear yet and can't really see anything, but I hope its the start of a line!!!!!!!!

Mrs - Woohoo! Great beta!


----------



## Renaendel

Waiting I think I see something. It is a true squinter and it is only 5dp5dt!

N8ie, good luck today! The slow in flow is fantastic to hear.

I hope you two make "Baby on Board" numbers four and five for this thread. Keeping my fingers crossed for both of you.

We had our meeting yesterday, filed all our paperwork, did a saline sonohystogram. The bcp is working great. I should be getting my calendar and genetic test results in a few weeks. Did any of you use Counsyl?


----------



## waitingongod1

Haha I know I don't really see it in the picture either but thanks for the hope and encouragement, I have some digital pregnant/not pregnant ones but going to hold off till my lines are darker!


----------



## N8ie

Tiffttc- today was 10dp5dt and I definitely have AF around. It's sad I know but it's not the end

Kat- no drying up unfortunately.&#128532;

Mrs L- congrats again and you give me hope. Crossing fingers for you for next week.

Waiting- yay congrats my dear. Looking forward to that dark line. Imagine if its triplets. &#128522; I'm happy for you and DH.

Krissy- it changed to bright red so it's definitely AF. I'm just waiting to hear the obvious from the clinic tomorrow.


----------



## N8ie

Raendel- thanks but this cycle was a failed one. I have to call the clinic tomorrow to find out the obvious.


Today I had a full on AF red blood, very heavy and clots so I sort of know what the outcome is but I will still call tomorrow. DH has been so sweet throughout this whole day. I was at work and thought I would break down, thank God I didn't. I feel like I lost a part of me, my babies. But we are definitely not giving up. After one failed IUI and one failed ICSI we will not give up until we have our babies. 

This thread has raised my hopes again and I know it's not the end.


----------



## beneathmywing

Renaendel -- You're well on your way! I used Counsyl. They are very fancy. You get your results in a video from a lady speaking. DH and I's results were all clear. Hope you get good results as well! FX!

N8IE -- I am so sorry =( But what you said is right, it's not the end! Hope you can try again soon.


----------



## Kat_F

N8.. i am so sorry :( both my first fresh ICSI failed my little one came on my second fresh cycle dont let it wear you down xxx

Waiting yay for your line! I couldn't see it but the pics are so hard to tell and they will get darker yay


----------



## tiffttc

N8- Iam sooo sorry but it's definitely not the end I hope you can start again soon and get your Bfp 

Waiting- i can see a faint line hopefully tomorrow you will c it good and clear but YAY it's so exciting 

Iam meeting my doctor tomorrow morning so Iam excited to be starting again Iam going to be on the short protocol so hopefully my journey won't be to long fingers crossed for all your Bfp


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

Hugs :hugs: N8 - I am so sorry for you. Please give yourself the time you need and then you are right.... it's not the end, just the start - get that positive juice going again. It's only a matter of time before you get that BFP. Look after yourself and remember we are always here to talk :hugs:


----------



## MrsL4

n8 - I'm sorry you are experiencing this but you have a great attitude. as many girls have said, and you have said, it isn't the end. we will ALL be mothers at some point....it is the journey to get there that we can't predict. being a mother is in your heart, and i have no doubt it will happen. just have faith and continue doing the best you can


waiting - thats awesome, i hope it keeps getting darker! ahhh what if it is triplets?!


----------



## KrissyB

N8ie- :hugs: I'm so sorry ... but you are right, this isn't the end, just a stumbling block along the way. You'll still get there, just take things one step at a time. Hang in there! :hugs:


----------



## waitingongod1

N8- I am so sorry, way to be honest and stay positive, you are right it is not the end! 

I am glad we struggle together and celebrate together on this thread : ) 

Ren- how do you feel after your saline sonohystogram? I didn't enjoy mine too much.. haha but I also didn't exactly know what it was when I went in, I thought I was just getting a regular ultrasound


----------



## N8ie

Thank you ladies, your support means a lot.


----------



## Hopethisyear

N8ie- I'm so sorry hun :hugs:

Waiting - yippee for a squinter! Keep posting that line porn. Congratulations! 

AFM - AF showed today....yay!!!!! I get my FET timeline later today, but in the mean time I know I start BCP Friday.


----------



## bettybee1

N8ie - sorry your cycle hasn't worked I love that your been positive the best way :) after my 2 failed cycles I was sure it would never happen but it did on the 3rd hopefully your next cycle will bring you happiness xxxx


----------



## Renaendel

N8ie, I am so sorry to hear. The ladies have all said it so well. We are still here for you. :hugs:

Waitingongod1, the saline sonohystogram wasn't fun, it was a little worse than my hsg. Apparently the scar tissue from my last ectopic is pulling my reproductive system to my left now. They did the trial transfer too. That was easy once she found the angle of my cervix. The larger catheter with the balloon though..


----------



## N8ie

I called the clinic this morning and the nurse was so rude, firstly I was trying to get my results and to book an appointment for August (that's the month DH and I have decided on trying again) she told me that obviously since I'm bleeding it means I'm not pregnant and that she can't find my results at the moment that I should call back in the afternoon because at that moment they have a lot of patients to attend to that already have appointments for today. Then finished off with a 'I'm sorry the cycle didn't work' 

What bugs me about her is that she works with fragile individuals and for her to show no sympathy or at least be friendly is a problem. She acted like I was getting a free service when I paid a lot of money. 

Anyway I will not let her get to me.


----------



## Hopethisyear

N8ie - What a horrible nurse! I'm sorry you have to deal with her on top of everything else. We are here for you hun.


----------



## waitingongod1

N8ie- so rude! I'm sorry you had to deal with her!


Anyone see the line today :) :) will take digital tomorrow. Sitting on my layover in Charlotte NC right now on my way to vacation ! Who knew flying felt so different when you feel like your protecting something inside of you.
 



Attached Files:







20150701_050302.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 35


----------



## KrissyB

Waiting - Looking darker!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## N8ie

Thanks Waiting and Hope. 

Waiting- congrats I ca seethe line. You are pregnant.


----------



## Renaendel

N8ie, let me add you to the list for our August group and thread. There are a bunch of us there that you already know. We can do this together.:hugs:

Waiting. That is a line, no doubt. Congratulations!


----------



## bettybee1

Waiting defo darker your pictures are quote fuzzy bets its better in real life :) 


N8ie- there's a lot of nurses like that hun just forget about them ! Arse hole ! Something I would ask for the follow u up app is there anything you can do to get to to full blast on day 5 I know yours were a 1 ? 3 is classed as a full Blast! 

I know my 2 nd cycle I had loads only not made it to full blast on day 5 just pre blasts early blast ! 

I then changed clincs I only have 4 eggs then and 2 got put back other 2 made it just wasn't good enough but we're full blasts ! 

Something to think about like I chanhe clincs again becoz my old one discontinues the egg sharing but anyway this one 9 good embies only 3 blasts sometimes I think it's clincs lab if it's capable to get to day 5 xxxx


----------



## beneathmywing

Waiting -- there goes the line! I so see it now! You are preggoooo!


----------



## N8ie

Raendel- thanks, did you add me? Sounds so good to have people going through the same thing as you.
Betty- thanks. I heard 4 is even better for the egg. Now I need to know how to get the eggs to be GREAT quality. What I should eat? I heard a high protein diet is advisable.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Waiting, that line so definitely darker Woohooo!!!!!!!! Congrats hun!


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

N8 - I am so sorry you had to deal with such an unprofessional nurse!! You shouldn't have had to deal with that on top of what you are dealing with. As you said though for now try to forget about her but at your follow up/ planning appt I would certainly mention it to the Dr. My clinic has counsellors etc available, esp. if a cycle fails as they understand what a big thing it is so to be so dismissive and rude is completely wrong. Good for you though for being so strong :hugs: I'm really excited for your next cycle. My Dr suggested a wheat free and limited dairy diet... To be honest I really don't know if it makes a difference - sometimes it just frustrates me as I LOVE bread!! But I figured I may as well give it a go and see. I have also been doing acupuncture which I highly suggest.... For my 2 IUI's that failed I didn't do it but did before starting my IVF meds and I had way less side effects than I did with the IUI despite being on a much higher dose of meds. Whether I get my BFP or not I have no idea but it certainly seems to be helping with stress etc.... It is expensive though but at this point we've spent so much money anything is worth a go!!!

Waiting - I definitely see the line today!! I'm so excited for you - CONGRATS!! Keep us updated and enjoy your holiday :yipee:

Hi to everyone else! :hi: So today is CD5. AF finished yesterday and today I had EWCM!! Is that normal with the Estrogen?! 

Anyway I hope you are all doing well x


----------



## Renaendel

N8ie, I did add you to our August/September IVF thread, there are a lot of friendly faces there you will know. :)
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/assisted-conception/2305963-ivf-aug-sept-2015-fresh-frosties.html

WhiteOrchid, I have been on a gluten free, no dairy, low fodmap diet for quite a while now. It has helped immeasurably. My antral follicle count which was normal but borderline low at 34 has now increased to 18 at the age of 36. My absorption of my vitamins is so much better based on blood draws, I don't need my iron anymore. My endocrinologist says it looks like my body has gotten younger rather than older. Even if you don't have Celiac disease like I do, there are so many other diseases that are influenced by a GF diet that it is totally worth it. Plus you lower your bodies total carb load so if you would be someone inclined to gestational diabetes, you are fixing that too. At first it can feel overwhelming but I promise you that once you get the hang of it, you can actually create tastier food. You don't have to do without. Today I ate a turkey sandwich with multigrain bread from a company called Schär. It tastes just like whole wheat but is gluten and dairy free. Pm me if you want to talk recipes or easy swaps to gluten free foods.

Waiting, again :yipee:


----------



## bettybee1

N8ie- yes high protein low sugar diet but basically if your embie quailty and division was fine on day 3 then your egg quailty should be fine basically on day 4-5 that's when the sperm takes over and it does its thing so it's the sperms job to get it to blast very complicated but that's simple terms but research hun :) I resercehed the hell out of it when I kept getting failed cycles and I changed everything for cucle 3 and it worked maybe luck but maybe not I also had a day 2 transfer which was interesting coz I felt they were better back where they belong ! 
I did so much research that I have chose it for one of my nursing essays because I don't need to do much work hahaha!!! X


----------



## waitingongod1

I didn't change much about diet...but I already don't drink alcohol, caffeine, or smoke. So wasn't too bad for me. For egg quality since I was donated doctor put me on coq10 vitamin. Suppose to help with egg quality. Also had hubby on L-carantine to produce good sperm (I don't think this made a difference)


----------



## waitingongod1

Cassie- how's it going?


----------



## bettybee1

White - tottaly normal for the extra discharge :) its estrogen that causes the extra discharge before ovulation so taken extra will just increase it :) 
Hope your feeling okay !! Sorry did you down reg ?? Or just started with af? X


----------



## chimmi

Can I join? I had 2 day5 early blasts transferred on Monday (2days ago) we have none to freeze so everything is riding on these two...
This is our 2nd cycle, first time we only made it to day3 with two average embryos with fragmentation and neither stuck, I bled early and that was our first cycle finished..
My test date is 13.7 and I am trying SO hard to be positive, it's so difficult as I am always so pessimistic. This cycle I am having counselling through the IVF clinic which helps, and am having acupuncture. I was told my eggs were poor after our first cycle failed. So I did as much as I could to improve them, and the embryologist didn't have anything to comment on the quality this time. Anyone due to test around the same time? Am 2dp5dt today


----------



## tiffttc

waitingongod1 said:


> N8ie- so rude! I'm sorry you had to deal with her!
> 
> 
> Anyone see the line today :) :) will take digital tomorrow. Sitting on my layover in Charlotte NC right now on my way to vacation ! Who knew flying felt so different when you feel like your protecting something inside of you.

Omg I totally c it it's definitely a :bfp: in my opinion Congrats Hun 

I saw my doctor today for my consultation she said all my bloods are perfect and she scaned me and said my womb and ovaries look perfect as well so Iam getting my prescription tomorrow morning so it's all starting this month when AF shows which should be around the 12th so hopefully everything will be ok she told me just to take folic acid and dh to take coQ10 to improve sperm motility which is our only problem so hopefully this time we might get some freeze :cold: 

N8ie- don't worry she was rude to which she should be more considerate of your feeling at a time like this but your strong we all have to b to get through all we have with our journeys of being parents dnt worry your time come very soon don't lose heart &#65533;&#65533;


----------



## MrsL4

waiting - i def see the line!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## cat_reversing

waitingongod1 said:


> N8ie- so rude! I'm sorry you had to deal with her!
> 
> 
> Anyone see the line today :) :) will take digital tomorrow. Sitting on my layover in Charlotte NC right now on my way to vacation ! Who knew flying felt so different when you feel like your protecting something inside of you.

Just wanted to say congratulations!! Now to grow a baby!!
I've been reading this thread as my very best friend is going through this right now, her and oh been trying for 10 years and just got bfp on 5th cycle with intralipids. 
Wishing for sticky beans all round!!


----------



## Renaendel

Welcome Chimmi, you are updated on the front page and good luck!

Cat_reversing. Thanks for supporting folks! I love your user name. There has to be a story with it.


----------



## Hopethisyear

My Dr office just emailed and we have 2 normal embryos from our PGD test. We still haven't decided if we are going to transfer 1 or 2. Hoping my nurse sends me my calendar soon so I can start booking my flights for FET.


----------



## MrsL4

thanks great hope!! so happy for you!


----------



## bettybee1

Hope congrats on having 2 perfect embies ? Would you transfer one at a time ? If there top quailty blasts one is the best usually xxx


----------



## Hopethisyear

Thanks! Honestly, I was a little disappointed whenI found out that there were only 2 and I started crying. Then I thought about it and I could have none and that would be worse. I don't know the quality, but I did ask my nurse so we will see what she says. They are not really good about giving me the info I ask for and it really bothers me. We don't know whether to transfer one or two. In my mind I was going to get 3 back and was going to transfer 2 this time and save one for next time. I'm not afraid of twins and would actually love them. But now with only two, I'm thinking we should just transfer one and then have another chance if it doesn't work. Any thoughts?


----------



## MissCassie

waitingongod1 said:


> Cassie- how's it going?


My embies didn't make it past day 3, they all grew to 8 cell and then stopped growing :( I found out today and me and my partner are devastated.

So we are going to speak to the clinic about starting our next cycle..


----------



## Kat_F

So sorry Cassie :( it is such a cutthroat time when you're hanginf on day by day and one day its all good, the next you're left with nothing :(


----------



## Kat_F

Hope two embies is a great result. I've not had much luck with frozen embies but everyone is different and my son came from a fresh and we froze the other.


----------



## waitingongod1

I'm so sorry cassie- this journey is just so cruel and devestating....it will happen! Just so hard not to be able to have control of it.

Hope- good news. Advice...only you can decide. I'm not as strong as you guys so I decided not to freeze because I just didn't think I could do this again. We are pretty open to adoption so we were okay if this one ivf. Didn't work out not doing them again. So like you know. We put all 3 we had back in :) everyone I different though. Make a decision for you guys!


----------



## KrissyB

Cassie - Sorry to hear about the embies :hugs: Sounds like you are being quite strong though and keeping your eyes on the next steps. I hope you get to start the next cycle soon :dust:

Hope - I have two as well. Definitely were hoping for more but really, two great ones is great. Normally I think 1 high quality 5 day is best, but if you are very open to twins maybe putting two isn't a bad idea. I guess in the end it's really a personal decision for you and your OH. When are you doing the transfer?


----------



## bettybee1

Just had my app!!! 
Happy to say my lady I shared to is pregnant really happy for her ! She also has 2 frozen :) 

I can also start next cucle on estrogen patch protcol :) one of my 4bb blast was 5bb when frozen so it had started hatching :) ek x


----------



## bettybee1

Cassie-really sorry about your cyc hun :( 

Hope- I would do one at time that way its kind on a run through and if it doesn't work 1st time there could be stuff you could do to change xx


----------



## Renaendel

Ohh no cassie. Major giant hugs. I will put you down to join us in our August September thread. Pop In any time. We are here in both threads to support you. Hopefully the doc will let you know about ideas to help. 
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/assisted-conception/2305963-ivf-aug-sept-2015-fresh-frosties.html

Hope-it is such a hard call. I would need a big long talk with my husband. I know my doctor said at my age that she always recommends two, but she made it very clear that we can chose to just put back one and save any others for a sibling. Twins do carry risk, but so does time. It is such a hard call.


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

Cassie - like all the other girls have said I'm so sorry :hugs: Infertility is such a horrible thing and things change in a moment. Take your time and look after yourself but I am so happy you and your partner are being so positive about starting the next cycle :hugs:

Hope - ahhh such a difficult decision and one that only you and your DH can truly decide. If you want my advice however I would possibly transfer 1 and save 1.... For me personally I couldn't go through the whole IVF procedure again (mainly for financial reasons as we had to pay fully ourselves) so I would be tempted to transfer 1 and hope for the best and then know if it didn't work I still had another go.... But like I said only you know what is best for you and if you are able to go through IVF again (the full procedure) then that's a big thing. Thinking of you - none of these decisions are easy. 

:hi: to everyone else. 

AFM: Not feeling 100% today. Yesterday was super grumpy but not sure if it's the Estrace or just cause I am sick of packing!! Especially cause it is so hot! Still the sooner it gets done, the sooner I can relax :D Once the transfer is done I am going to sit on my butt and do nothing!!! Well for a couple of days anyway!! ;)


----------



## N8ie

Cassie- I'm so sorry to hear that. Just remember we are all here for you


----------



## bettybee1

White - probably the extra estrogen making you feel like that did you say your on patches ? They have prescribed me the patches 2 on a day keep on for 4 days then change they said I'll be then in at 14days to check my lining if it's okay then it will be starting progesterone supp aswell and then in at 5days for transfer :0! 

How mmany embies are you hopefully transferring ? X


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

Thank Betty - I'm actually on tablets - 4 a day.... I think 4mg in total. We had 4 embryos frozen which were all very good quality and we have decided to transfer 2 this time... They were day 3 embryos and having been trying for over 3 1/2 years to get our BFP without a hint it makes sense...especially as I will be 36 in a few weeks. How about you?


----------



## waitingongod1

Betty- I wish I knew if the person I donated is pregnant. ..they wouldn't give me any other info other than she was very happy with the eggs I gave her...:( I bet you feel great helping someone to get pregnant!

Last picture I promise because I know we celebrate together but also hard to see others get a bfp. It took 3 years! Here is digital! First appointment July 16. Hoping for a sticky one/ones
 



Attached Files:







FullSizeRender.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Hopethisyear

Cassie - I am so sorry hun :hugs: I hope you can get started on your next cycle and the Dr hopefully change up your protocol a bit. 

Betty - That is awesome your share lady is pregnant!! You will be too soon :dust:

Waiting - Lovely Pregnant line porn my dear!!!! Keep posting away 

White - sorry you are feeling to blah. I'm sure it's a mixture of the heat, meds & packing. That would get to anyone. Make sure you are taking a little time for yourself to just sit back with a cool cloth on your neck and relax with a lemonade.

Thanks for all the advice girls. I know that nobody can give me an answer but all your insight is so helpful. We don't get another chance at IVF due to costs so this is it for us. We are leaning towards transferring one and that way we have another one to try again later if it doesn't work. But that's a whole lot more money too after everything else we have spent, so we are up in the air. I guess we have a few weeks to make a decision.


----------



## N8ie

Waiting- congratulations. I'm so happy for you


----------



## beneathmywing

Just popping in real quick.


Congratssss Wishing!


----------



## bettybee1

White - yeah if there day 3 emybros I would defiantly put 2 back anyway :) oh tablets well I got given loads for my fresh cycle and said if I could use them but she said no patches urgh! At least I only change it every 4 days not that bad ! Ha! She's told me today defiantly just one transferred back as I have just turned 23 and have 2 children she said if it didn't work then transfer 2 but I have spoke to husband and he thinks 2 back as this FET is free as we didn't so transfer last time so it's kind of give it our all this time ! We are all in a pickle here haha !! 

Hope- it's really hard choice hun in your position I would just have one because you know there okay :) 

Waiting- congrats hun makes it more real eh seeing the writing hehe:) yes I asked her and she just looked on computer and told me glad she pregnant but now am thinking all sorts I didn't even think I would think :0! Strange coz technically she's carruing my baby biologically :/ xx


----------



## KrissyB

Waiting - Official congrats!! :happydance: H&H 9 months! I KNEW I saw a line on that first test :D


----------



## ttcbaby117

waiting - that is wonderful BFP porn...post as many as you would like! I see it has possibility....it is always possible to get a BFP no matter what. I don't think you are upsetting anyone

White - 3 day embies I would also put back 2...hell I was thinking of putting back 3 if we can, even if they are 5 day blasts. I am 39 and this is probably our last fresh cycle. 

AFM - my endo scratch has been scheduled for the 16th of July...We will tentatively start my fresh cycle on July 22. I am getting nervous now. LOL...I have been wanting this for so long...Here I am one step closer to my forever baby!


----------



## MrsL4

cassie - so sorry to hear that -- i hope you can come up with a good plan with your dr and y'all can keep looking forward. infertility just sucks!

hope - it is such a TOUGH decision. we paid totally out of pocket....and we had also limited our attempts (financially and emotionally). we both agreed on at least one fresh IVF and one frozen IVF if we were able. We transferred one perfect 5 day blast back, thankfully and blessedly got our first BFP ever!..... and we have two frozen for the future. We were unexplained, and we did ICSI to rule out any fertilization issues....and we still don't know why we have infertility. But, we got our BFP, so it is a moot point I guess. I was open to transferring two, but our dr recommended one given the quality of the blast and that we are both young. 
I am thankful we have two frozen for the future. Honestly, I think I could do a fresh cycle again....but down the road. It really wasn't so bad, but I cannot see doing back to back fresh physically, emotionally, and we just couldn't do that financially when we are paying 100% out of pocket. 
We were also open to adoption, especially if we felt we did everything within our power and within reason to have a biological child, so that influences decisions. I am still open to adoption in the future, as I have thought about it so much, and my heart has definitely opened to that. 
Anyways, long rant, but thats how we got to our decision.

betty- thats awesome you heard your egg-sharer got pregnant! lets hope the whole batch you made is super sticky! you have given someone a gift that will change their life forever....and i am sure you fulfilled a dream/prayer/wish/hope that they have hoped for...for years i am sure.

waiting - i am SO HAPPY for you!!! lets be bump buddies!! :) :) heres to hoping our babes stay happy, healthy, and sticky!!! this was our first every BFP too and i just couldn't believe seeing those words!! literally, i was starstruck the first 24 hours.


----------



## chimmi

Waiting: congrats on your bfp!! Really hope I can see those words myself in just over a week.. &#128591;


----------



## Hopethisyear

I'm so pissed off right now at my Dr's office. They sent me an email report with my PGD results and on that form it shows the sex of my embies. Serioulsy??!!! DH and I did not want to know the sex until *and if* the baby is born and now I know and he doesn't. We wanted to find out together at the right time, if there is a right time, not in a stupid email while I'm sitting at work. Sorry for the vent.

Anyway, thanks for all the transfer feedback ladies :)


----------



## waitingongod1

Thanks everyone! 

Mrsl-yes to bump buddies! Are you doing progesterone shots? If so do you ever have some of the oil leak out of injection sight? I'm worried to much did tonight and I didn't get enough. .

Hope- that's crazy didn't even know they find out the sex in those cases!


----------



## MrsL4

waitingongod1 said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> Mrsl-yes to bump buddies! Are you doing progesterone shots? If so do you ever have some of the oil leak out of injection sight? I'm worried to much did tonight and I didn't get enough. .
> 
> Hope- that's crazy didn't even know they find out the sex in those cases!

no i am using crinone.....glad i avoided the shots but the suppositories are kinda yucky

i am sure you got enough! i worry that the crinone comes out and not absorbing enough


----------



## Hopethisyear

Waiting - I didn't know either, I do now


----------



## bettybee1

Yeah you can find out with pgd they should of explained this to you !! Idiots also they should of told you separately !! X


----------



## Kat_F

Massive congrats waiting xxx


----------



## Lalala8

Hi! Can I join you? I'm scheduled for my retrieval July 13th :)


----------



## bettybee1

Good luck Layla !! X


----------



## beneathmywing

Welcome Lala!! Good luck!


----------



## Miraclemaking

Hi beneathmywing 
How are you:) 
We will be trying iui in our next cycle ( should be end of month) injectable . Have a cyst so we're out this cycle. So would like to join the group.


----------



## Renaendel

Welcome lalala8. I have updated your name on the first page. Do you think you will be doing a fresh or frozen cycle with this ivf?

Miracle we posted at the same time. Good luck with your IUI. I hope it works for you so you don't have to do ivf. Fx.


----------



## Kat_F

Best of luck layla hope your follies behave :)


----------



## beneathmywing

Miraclemaking said:


> Hi beneathmywing
> How are you:)
> We will be trying iui in our next cycle ( should be end of month) injectable . Have a cyst so we're out this cycle. So would like to join the group.

Hey girl! Im okay. Sorry to hear about the cyst!! Hope next cycle comes fast for you.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Good Morning Lalala & Miracle!!! Welcome and best of luck to both of you!!!!


----------



## Miraclemaking

beneathmywing said:


> Miraclemaking said:
> 
> 
> Hi beneathmywing
> How are you:)
> We will be trying iui in our next cycle ( should be end of month) injectable . Have a cyst so we're out this cycle. So would like to join the group.
> 
> Hey girl! Im okay. Sorry to hear about the cyst!! Hope next cycle comes fast for you.Click to expand...


It's ok.. Looking forward to next month. :)


----------



## beneathmywing

Miraclemaking said:


> beneathmywing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miraclemaking said:
> 
> 
> Hi beneathmywing
> How are you:)
> We will be trying iui in our next cycle ( should be end of month) injectable . Have a cyst so we're out this cycle. So would like to join the group.
> 
> Hey girl! Im okay. Sorry to hear about the cyst!! Hope next cycle comes fast for you.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's ok.. Looking forward to next month. :)Click to expand...

Fx for you!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Welcome Lala! Good luck! I will start stimming right behind you! How are you doing? What protocol are you doing?


----------



## MissCassie

Thank you lovely ladies for all your support really appreciate it and it helped me when I was feeling quite down.

Got a call from the nurses yesterday I pick up my meds on tuesday to start a fresh cycle as soon as af arrives. I'm excited and nervous as the same time.


----------



## Kat_F

Great news Cassie. Hope you feel ok about bac to back stimmings.. i wasn't sure that was possible? 2nd time's the charm... :)


----------



## waitingongod1

Cassie- good luck! Just make sure your body has had enough rest!


----------



## PecksTTC

Hi ladies 

It is amazing how quick this thread moves. 

MissCassie - well done for picking yourself up and try again immediately! One day the perseverance will pay off. 

Waiting- post away. It gives me hope that we will too get our first BFP ever! 

White - I would also put 2 back. My RE suggested 2 and DH and I have debated this. His feeling is if was going to work it would. So if you put two in and it does not work, who's to say it would work the next time. I am not sure if I agree with that statement though. 

Hope- I am sorry they told you the sex. I can totally understand how frustrating that would be. But awesome news about the healthy embies. 

Welcome to all the new ladies!!!

AFM - I have finally started my cycle after 40 days. I am normally 28 days. Saw my RE yesterday and he said he was expecting it as I have all the markers of PCO (not syndrome - yet). I told him I could not have another long cycle for my Fet, I would not handle it emotionally and I need to plan and have some level of certainty. So he finally agreed to put me on a medicated FET. Side note: if he expected my cycles to go out of whack could he not just have said we were going the medicated route in the first place!!? If he had we would have been transferring next week.
Anyway we are moving forward. DH is more worried the syndrome may be starting. I have really been struggling with my weight for the last year and have not been tested in well over a year. 
Started Estro-pause yesterday. (Did anyone else feel really nauseous with it? For an hour or so after I take each pill I feel so Grimm). But at least we have a tentative date. Looks like transfer will be 21 July!!


----------



## bettybee1

Pecks - good luck hun glad your cycle has started don't worry mine are normally very regular and after each ivf my next cycle was about 10 days longer than it should of been !! Just all the meds and stuff 

Also the statement about the 1 vs 2 back and 2 back why would it happen on the next go well really proper ivf stats that you rarely here about say it's takes an average of 3 cycles for someone to get pregnant also if you womb isn't receptive it just isn't ! And your emybros could be genetically abnormal 
So there loads of reasons why 2 May not work ! 

I had 2 back each time ivf 1& 2 failed top emybros and I was 21 but failed Yano it can just be luck sometimes x


----------



## MissCassie

Just wondering ,when I had my egg collection I just had a local so was awake for it and after my doctor collected my eggs,he was in there for about 10 more mins putting holes in my cycst in my ovaries as i had tones of them due to my pcos and one of the nurses asked if that was like what they do in ovarian drilling and he said yes? Has anyone else had this too? He said it should help to get rid of some of the testosterone. Do you think this could help my next round?


----------



## Lalala8

Thanks Ttcbaby! This is my first IVF cycle. I've been on Lupron for a few days and just started a "cocktail" of Lupron, Follistim, and Menopure. Getting nervous/excited... We're pretty much at the point of no return, lol.


----------



## bettybee1

Miss cassie - ovarian drilling does help people to try and ovuakte naturally and also will help your next cycle some people it does nothing some people it works for :) z


----------



## PecksTTC

Hi ladies,

For those of you doing FET, how long are you on the estrogen before transfer? My RE mentioned 15 days after start (remember i was a natural FET and now medicated) of meds we could do the transfer, provided the lining was OK. 
BUT the nurse has scheduled me to only go in for my first scan after 14 days and transfer then around 19 days. She also has DH and I taking antibiotics about 9 days before potential transfer. 

I am so confused and now questioning everything.

xxx


----------



## bettybee1

When I went to my app the other day they said I'll start the patches on day 1 and will take them for 2weeks roughly then start prog &#55357;&#56861; they said usually people take 11-19 days there's lee way for people jobs etc xxx


----------



## waitingongod1

Pecks I think all of that makes sense compared to a fresh at least. My retrial was around day 15 and we started estrogen day after retrevial. Also started antibiotic that day too. My husband did not take antibiotic. Why does your husband need to? Only thing I would find odd if it was doing a FET is I would want an ultrasound sooner the. Day 14 :/ but that's just me. Best insight I can give for never doing a FET :)


----------



## KrissyB

Welcome Lala and Miracle :wave:

Hope - That is AWFUL about the gender reveal. I guess try your best not to focus on what gender has what grading if you can, and just focus on the next steps.

Pecks - I had a very similar situation for my off cycle. For me I was at 25 days and nowhere close to ovulation (down regulated to hard after stimming) when they agreed to switch me to medicated for the next cycle. And in the end it is soooo much easier having a detailed timeline, and the meds help the time go by faster. I didn't take Estropause, but definitely had nausea issues with the medications this cycle. Never to the point of getting sick, but regularly feeling very miserable after meals.
As for the estrace and antibiotics, I too was surprised how early the antibiotics started. I took them for three days starting 6 days before transfer. I've been on estrace for two weeks (starting ~1 week into this cycle), but I started at one pill for a few days before stepping up to the full 3 pills/day dose. From my understanding I'll be on them and Progesterone into the first few weeks of pregnancy.

AFM - TOMORROW IS TRANSFER DAY! EEEK! I can't believe it's here already! LOL And I can't believe how nervous I am about it... or how much DH's eyes light up every time I mention it.

Hope everyone else had a good weekend!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Krissy - good luck with your transfer! let us know how you get on!

LALA- Yes I know my nerves are starting to get to me also, I am just so excited! I still have a couple more weeks but I will be busy with traveling so I am hoping it will fly by.

AFM- I just noticed that I scheduled my endometrial Scratch for cd25. Will this be to late? I know it usually should be done by cd 21 but I will not be able to do it then.


----------



## PecksTTC

Thanks all.
Krissy so excited for you!!! Good luck. 
As a side- how were your hormones? I am no longer nauseous (I think estrace is similar to what I am taking) but oh my word I am like a lunatic. I went this afternoon from ready to rip my DH head off and the next minute absolutely sobbing. But serious gut wrenching sobs. I am really stressed about an incident at work (may need to have a young sweet girl dismissed after she made such a silly mistake) but it should still not impact my moods as much. So I am laying it down to the hormones and funnily enough it has calmed me down. I will eventually get up to 4 a day. Already on 3.

Ttcbaby- that date will be perfect. It is just a guide. Ended up having mine 2 weeks before my wacky cycle ended and doc said it would be fine.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Pecks! Oh ok...thanks for putting my mind at ease!


----------



## KrissyB

Pecks - It was pretty rough. Honestly I think I may have had a harder time with the transfer meds (BCP, Lupron, and estrace) than I did with the stim meds. I've had a lot of emotional issues - mainly anger, but definitely some crying as well; the nausea issues; problems sleeping; more severe cramps and aches that I normally get from my endo; and a lot of joint aches and pains. It started to balance out once I hit the full dose of estrace though. Although I'm starting to get some of the bloating I always get on progesterone lol. The things we put our bodies through for a :bfp:


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

Krissy - YAY!! I am so excited for you :D :happydance: I hope it all goes smoothly. I can't wait for an update!! :hugs:

Pecks - I started Estrace (Estrogen) on CD2 and I have to take it up until the transfer (not sure what happens after) which right now is scheduled for July 16th which will be CD20... So I guess on Estrogen for 19 days or so. I have my scan on Friday to check my lining and hormone levels and if all good and we are set for the 16th then I start progesterone and antibiotics on Friday..... I hope that helps. Not sure why your DH would be on antibiotics but I would maybe just call back and ask some questions you are unsure about.

:hi: to everyone else


----------



## waitingongod1

Krissy- good luck tomorrow !

AFM- I've been laying on the beach for days and loving it! Still waiting till after the 16th for my doctors appointment...I think I'm 4 weeks 2 days preggo. But who knows wish I could have gotten blood work done but oh well


----------



## ttcbaby117

Waiting - that is so awesome! Congrats!!!

Based on experience, can you ladies tell me how active you stayed during your IVF cycle. Working out etc? Also did any of swim in the ocean or pool?


----------



## waitingongod1

Ttc- I swam in the pool during stiming once. It's was fine I just was really sore in my hips from shots so it was hard to lay on the chairs ect. Plus just got really tierd. I just did light walking. During Stiming. Haven't done anything but light walking after transfer. Didn't start doing that till 5days past transfer


----------



## Hopethisyear

TTC - I was in the ocean almost every day while I was stimming and in the pool a couple times. I'm probably going to stay out of the public pool after transfer during TWW. I also was walking a couple miles a day, but no jogging.


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

Out of interest what's the deal with swimming after the transfer? There is a good chance I will be in a pool after doing it (not for exercise, just to be with DS)....is it the exercise you are worried about or is there something I don't know about!!!


----------



## Hopethisyear

I've read to stay out of pools after transfer due to bacteria and chemicals, but once pregnancy is established it's ok. Maybe it's being overly cautious, but at this point I'd rather be safe than do anything to decrease my chances. I'm pretty much in the water every day, but 2 weeks not in it won't kill me.


----------



## Renaendel

WhiteOrchid24 said:


> Out of interest what's the deal with swimming after the transfer? There is a good chance I will be in a pool after doing it (not for exercise, just to be with DS)....is it the exercise you are worried about or is there something I don't know about!!!

My RE told me I can't even do baths after transfer. Crazy right? I had to ask because my GI requires daily sitz baths. She said that even though I'll be on antibiotics that there is evidence that swimming and baths can cause an infection that could have some pretty bad reprocussions. Nothing but showers from retrieval through transfer. :nope:


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

Thanks ladies!! I had NO idea!! Glad I know now before the transfer :)


----------



## bettybee1

During my 2failed cycles I limted everything after egg collection and took it easy ! 

During my successful cycle I literally went back to work the same afternoon as egg collection worked the night of embryo transfer my arttuidude is if it will work it will ! 
And plus moving is better than not as your getting better blood flow unless your seriously working out and then you woudknt be x


----------



## Hopethisyear

Betty - I can't believe you went to work after your ER. I can't imagine doing that, I was so groggy, bloated and tired. 

I just got my calendar and FET date of August 11th. So excited!!!


----------



## bettybee1

Hope honest my 3rd ivf cycle was the best !!! It was a new clinc I went to they stimmed me really careful upping and lowering my dose every couple of days had egg collection under local !!! Yes it killed !!! But as soon as it was done I was good to go I took it easy no lofting eetc but I didn't even get spotting I think coz I was a awake there a lot more gentle !! 

This cycle was the worse by far woke up felling like a had been punched !!! And yes I crawled into my bed when I got home ! Lol 

Hoping my embie transfer will be smooth!!! X


----------



## bettybee1

11th August will be whe you start or transfer date xxx


----------



## PecksTTC

ttcbaby117 said:


> Based on experience, can you ladies tell me how active you stayed during your IVF cycle. Working out etc? Also did any of swim in the ocean or pool?

I did high intensity interval training every other day up until 4 days left of Stims. After that it was just too painful


----------



## PecksTTC

Krispy thinking of you today!!!!


----------



## Hopethisyear

bettybee1 said:


> 11th August will be whe you start or transfer date xxx

Transfer date :)


----------



## bettybee1

That's exiting !! When will start your meds you on patches ? 

We may have transfer close :) xx


----------



## Kat_F

Orchid they told me no hot spas etc after transfer because there is research that shows being too warm can have negative effects.

Best of luck Hope xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

Thank you so much ladies! I usually do High impact cross fit now and TBH it is bonding time for me and DH. We do it together. We absolutely are addicted. I have decided that I will still go the class with him but just watch and cheer him on during my cycle. I might do some low impact stuff but nothing like I was. After ER I will stop. I was thinking of incorporating some swimming bc it is so hot and I do love being in the ocean. I really appreciate all of you answering my question, it makes me feel better. 

Someone on another board said it perfectly, I guess....If it makes you uncomfortable don't do it! That is the rule I will live by once I start my cycle!


----------



## KrissyB

Transfer was a success! I go for an official beta test on the 21st unless I get a +HPT before then :D

BTW - for those asking about how much activity to do after a transfer, these are the rules I just got: Take it easy today, but no strict bed rest. Then until pregnancy has been confirmed don't start running marathons or anything, and try to avoid abdomen-centric exercizes. Also, full pelvic rest (no sex, orgasms, or douching), no swimming, and no sitting baths


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

Yay Krissy!! You are officially PUPO!! :happydance:


----------



## PecksTTC

KrissyB said:


> Transfer was a success! I go for an official beta test on the 21st unless I get a +HPT before then :D
> 
> BTW - for those asking about how much activity to do after a transfer, these are the rules I just got: Take it easy today, but no strict bed rest. Then until pregnancy has been confirmed don't start running marathons or anything, and try to avoid abdomen-centric exercizes. Also, full pelvic rest (no sex, orgasms, or douching), no swimming, and no sitting baths

So exciting Krissy!! :happydance: now the waiting game!

Not sure I like the no baths rule... It is my one way to relax completely... A glass of wine is the only exception that will definitely be out.


----------



## N8ie

Krissy congrats on being PUPO. Keep us updated


----------



## Hopethisyear

Krissy - Congrats on being PUPO!!!! Thanks for that info about post FET.


----------



## beneathmywing

Congrats on being PUPO, Krissy!


----------



## MrsL4

Yay pupo Krissy! Glad it went well!


----------



## MrsL4

had 6 week ultrasound today - saw yolk sac, gestational sac, baby, and just a little flicker of the heart.....we weren't able to measure it though. of course i was happy during the ultrasound, but now i am wondering if the heart rate was fast enough?! it was hard to see the flicker, so i don't know. all i gotta say is.....i am always worried about the next test, then it happens and i get good news, and i worry about the next one! I'm trying to let all that worry go!


----------



## ttcbaby117

MrsL - The worry never ends huh! I think you are doing wonderful! Don't be to hard on yourself about worrying okay...This is a huge s/e of infertility. 

Krissy - thanks for letting us know what your dr said about activity! Congrats on being PUPO!


----------



## Kat_F

Congrats MrsL sounds promising! The worry never ends right you have come so far now just one step at a time and a flicker is good might just be the position of the equipment or bub a bit shy. When is your next ultra? I'm sure all is well.

Yay Krissie! Stick little bean stick!!


----------



## waitingongod1

Krissy-congrats! Do you plan on testing? I wasn't going to till 14 days after 5dt. I drove myself crazy though and went and bought a ton of tests and started 5dpo5dt and got a faint positive. Prob could have gotten a faint 4 dpo. It was worth it to know early for me at least. Good luck!

MrsL- how many weeks are you again when you got your ultrasound? All of that sounds great! You are right about the worry! Get one good news and start worrying about passing your next step! I'm just trying to enjoy and leave it in gods plans.. I don't want to worry when it might be only time I am pregnant in my life, I want to enjoy it. 

Good luck to everyone else! Can't wait to hear about more transfers and more bfp!


----------



## MrsL4

Agreed waiting - I've thought the same thing ab this maybe being my one shot although I pray I can have more kids in the future (always imagined having 2-4). I got first us at 6 wk1 day and I get them weekly until I transfer to the OB at 10 weeks


----------



## KrissyB

waiting - I know I have no self-control with testing so I've already ordered my cheapies in bulk lol. I have to go back to the RE next tuesday (7dp5dt) for an estrogen and progesterone check, so I'll probably that morning (and probably the day before to check for progression) just to see if I should ask them to throw in a beta test :)


----------



## Hopethisyear

Krissy - I've got every crossed for you hun :dust: I have no self control either with testing.


----------



## Renaendel

KrissyB said:


> waiting - I know I have no self-control with testing so I've already ordered my cheapies in bulk lol. I have to go back to the RE next tuesday (7dp5dt) for an estrogen and progesterone check, so I'll probably that morning (and probably the day before to check for progression) just to see if I should ask them to throw in a beta test :)


:winkwink: smart thinking! I also have zero willpower. I am going to be testing out the trigger for sure. I don't think I could wait until 7dp5dpt, that is like 12 dpo....I am normally peeing on stuff by at least 9.

Great US schedule MrsL4.


----------



## beneathmywing

So hard not to test! I was testing out my trigger last cycle and it started getting darker at 4dp5dt so I will definitely be testing again by 3 or 4dp! Hopefully this time it'll turn out better :/


----------



## MrsL4

yes i thought i had self control with testing by i was going crazy by 6dp5dt.....and i couldn't bear the thought of getting the phone call at work, without having some sort of idea myself!


----------



## cat_reversing

Firstly, good luck to everyone on their journey, those just at the start, waiting for their bfp or first scan and those already in their pregnancy.
My very good friend had 2 eggs frozen from the previous cycle and these were transferred 4.5 weeks ago. She'd been on steroids for a while and was found to have high nk cells so had intralipids to increase her chances. 2.5 weeks ago she got her bfp! As I said before, her and oh have been trying for 9 years and she said she cried all day after getting bfp. 
She had her first scan today and saw 1 little heartbeat! After all those scans over the years showing problems, and then this one with a tiny living thing with its heart beating away. 
I'm so unbelievably happy for her and her oh and have prayed to mother nature to help this pregnancy to continue and bring a beautiful baby into the world.
Stay strong everyone!!


----------



## Kat_F

Krissy very exciting. I tested early too 4 years ago and my bfp didnt come until 11dp3dt. As I said in a previous post that bfp is now my 3 year old son. It was stressful before then i thought i was out but at least i knew where i stood in the 2ww. When i had bfns too previously i was sad but i was ready for neg beta results when they came. Fx for your bfp xxxx


----------



## beneathmywing

cat_reversing said:


> Firstly, good luck to everyone on their journey, those just at the start, waiting for their bfp or first scan and those already in their pregnancy.
> My very good friend had 2 eggs frozen from the previous cycle and these were transferred 4.5 weeks ago. She'd been on steroids for a while and was found to have high nk cells so had intralipids to increase her chances. 2.5 weeks ago she got her bfp! As I said before, her and oh have been trying for 9 years and she said she cried all day after getting bfp.
> She had her first scan today and saw 1 little heartbeat! After all those scans over the years showing problems, and then this one with a tiny living thing with its heart beating away.
> I'm so unbelievably happy for her and her oh and have prayed to mother nature to help this pregnancy to continue and bring a beautiful baby into the world.
> Stay strong everyone!!


Thats awesome! Thanks for sharing that. Ill be on steroids and doing intralipid for my fet!!


----------



## Hk515

Hi everyone!! I haven't stopped by in a while. I had my egg retrieval Monday! They got 11 eggs, 9 mature, 6 fertilized. As of right now we are transferring 2 embryos tomorrow. Good luck to everyone else!!


----------



## beneathmywing

Hk515 said:


> Hi everyone!! I haven't stopped by in a while. I had my egg retrieval Monday! They got 11 eggs, 9 mature, 6 fertilized. As of right now we are transferring 2 embryos tomorrow. Good luck to everyone else!!

Great news! Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## wantingbubba7

Hi Ladies thought I'd stop in and say hello. 
Quick update on me... I have my day 12 scan on Monday to check my lining etc and I'll find out when my FET will be eeek I'm getting so excited.

I ended with 2 frozen blasts to use out of my 6 that fertilised ok :) 
Fingers crossed at least one but hopefully two of them are my future babies! I'll only be transferring 1 at a time. Being under 35 and first time transferring I am not allowed anymore then 1 at a time until I've had 2 or 3 failed transfers I think it is. 

Hope everyone is well :) :) :flower:


----------



## Hopethisyear

Wanting - That's so exciting it's almost transfer time for you!!! I to ended up with 2 frozen blasts and will be transferring 1 at a time. 

HK515 - How did your transfer go today?

AFM - I have my Endo scratch tomorrow and am hoping it's not to bad. Afterward I'm trying acupuncture for the first time which I'm excited about. Pretty much trying anything that won't hurt my chances at this point.


----------



## KrissyB

For ladies doing steroids and intralipids... Is that for high NK cell counts?
How and when did you get tested for that? And when do/did you start the steroid treatment?

I have endometriosis so if this cycle doesn't work out I think it's something I'd like to look into before we use our last frosty :cold:


----------



## beneathmywing

KrissyB said:


> For ladies doing steroids and intralipids... Is that for high NK cell counts?
> How and when did you get tested for that? And when do/did you start the steroid treatment?
> 
> I have endometriosis so if this cycle doesn't work out I think it's something I'd like to look into before we use our last frosty :cold:

I had immune testing after my loss and it showed I have an elevated nk cell activity count so thats why I am doing intralipids. I start steriods today along with estrace and other meds and the intralipids will be done at my last lining check before transfer!!


----------



## tiffttc

Hi everyone it's amazing how fast this thread moves &#128522;

Hope- sorry they told you the sex and by email they should have asked you if u wanted to know or not but will you know the sex of the one they transfer back in 

AFM- af showed yesterday so I had my scan this morning and everything looks good so Iam starting my puregon 125iu tomorrow then in Tuesday I will be adding orgelutron (sorry I don't no if I spelled that right) with the puregon for Tuesday and Wednesday and then I will have my scan to see how there growing Thursday morning so it looks like Iam round the same time as lala and ttc baby are ye on short protocol or long Iam on the short 

Welcome to all:flower:

Congrats on all the :bfp:


----------



## tiffttc

waitingongod1 said:


> Ttc- I swam in the pool during stiming once. It's was fine I just was really sore in my hips from shots so it was hard to lay on the chairs ect. Plus just got really tierd. I just did light walking. During Stiming. Haven't done anything but light walking after transfer. Didn't start doing that till 5days past transfer

How many days post transfer were u when u did your first test I have my first response waiting but just wondering how long should I wait.....hopefully I will get to this stage


----------



## Renaendel

Speaking of, yes this thread moves really really fast. Can everyone take a second and check the first page? I want to make sure I didn't miss any updates. Please post if I did.

Thanks &#128149;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Hopethisyear

tiffttc said:


> Hope- sorry they told you the sex and by email they should have asked you if u wanted to know or not but will you know the sex of the one they transfer back in
> 
> 
> Welcome to all:flower:
> 
> Congrats on all the :bfp:

Yes I will know since they are both the same sex.


----------



## tiffttc

Hopethisyear said:


> tiffttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope- sorry they told you the sex and by email they should have asked you if u wanted to know or not but will you know the sex of the one they transfer back in
> 
> 
> Welcome to all:flower:
> 
> Congrats on all the :bfp:
> 
> Yes I will know since they are both the same sex.Click to expand...

Oh that was a big mistake in there part.....they have totally ruined the surprise for you sorry they did that to you &#128546;

But I really hope u get your :bfp:


----------



## waitingongod1

tiffttc said:


> waitingongod1 said:
> 
> 
> Ttc- I swam in the pool during stiming once. It's was fine I just was really sore in my hips from shots so it was hard to lay on the chairs ect. Plus just got really tierd. I just did light walking. During Stiming. Haven't done anything but light walking after transfer. Didn't start doing that till 5days past transfer
> 
> How many days post transfer were u when u did your first test I have my first response waiting but just wondering how long should I wait.....hopefully I will get to this stageClick to expand...

I tested 5dpo5dt and got a faint bfp! I was shocked! If going to test early go with a good early detect brand!


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

Hi Ladies!

Just a quick note to say I had my scan and blood test today and everything is looking great so transfer is next Thursday!! :happydance: I am so excited but at the same time it seems a little surreal.... I start with my progesterone and some antibiotics on Monday and meanwhile continue with the Estrace which is making me SO cranky.... well that combined with packing in 30 degree heat! 1 week today and everything will be done and I can relax! Yay!


----------



## Hopethisyear

White - exciting news about your transfer next week!

I just got done with my endometrial biopsy....all I'm going to say us OUCH!!!!!


----------



## waitingongod1

Sorry hope :( hope it helps!


----------



## tiffttc

Waiting- is that 5 days after they put the egg back in sorry I don't really understand most of the abbreviations on this thread lol I got first response do you think that's a good brand for early ditection??

White- congrats on your transfer next week I really hope your bean is stickey :hugs: :dust:


----------



## ttcbaby117

cat_reversing said:


> Firstly, good luck to everyone on their journey, those just at the start, waiting for their bfp or first scan and those already in their pregnancy.
> My very good friend had 2 eggs frozen from the previous cycle and these were transferred 4.5 weeks ago. She'd been on steroids for a while and was found to have high nk cells so had intralipids to increase her chances. 2.5 weeks ago she got her bfp! As I said before, her and oh have been trying for 9 years and she said she cried all day after getting bfp.
> She had her first scan today and saw 1 little heartbeat! After all those scans over the years showing problems, and then this one with a tiny living thing with its heart beating away.
> I'm so unbelievably happy for her and her oh and have prayed to mother nature to help this pregnancy to continue and bring a beautiful baby into the world.
> Stay strong everyone!!

Thank you for that story. I will be doing the same protocol with my cycle in a couple weeks. 


Hk515 said:


> Hi everyone!! I haven't stopped by in a while. I had my egg retrieval Monday! They got 11 eggs, 9 mature, 6 fertilized. As of right now we are transferring 2 embryos tomorrow. Good luck to everyone else!!

Fxed for you



KrissyB said:


> For ladies doing steroids and intralipids... Is that for high NK cell counts?
> How and when did you get tested for that? And when do/did you start the steroid treatment?
> 
> I have endometriosis so if this cycle doesn't work out I think it's something I'd like to look into before we use our last frosty :cold:

Yes I was tested a few months ago in preparation for my up coming cycle. They sent my blood to a Chicago lab and tested for nk cells as well as other immune diseases like lupus. 


Hopethisyear said:


> White - exciting news about your transfer next week!
> 
> I just got done with my endometrial biopsy....all I'm going to say us OUCH!!!!!

Yikes I have mine I a couple weeks!


----------



## waitingongod1

tiffttc said:


> Waiting- is that 5 days after they put the egg back in sorry I don't really understand most of the abbreviations on this thread lol I got first response do you think that's a good brand for early ditection??
> 
> White- congrats on your transfer next week I really hope your bean is stickey :hugs: :dust:

5 days after they put them back in. If it's a 3 day transfer sometimes they take a little longer than a 5 day transfer. Yes that it is a good brand! Good luck! Can't wait to see more bfp!


----------



## Hopethisyear

TTC - It really shouldn't have been that bad, but I had some issues. I put in in my journal, I don't want to scare anyone.


----------



## Renaendel

5dp5dt, threw me off at first too tiffttc. "Five days past a Five day transfer"
4dp3dt would be four days past (after) a three day transfer.

You aren't alone, we have all had to learn that. :flower:


----------



## Kat_F

First response are the best tiff


----------



## tiffttc

Waiting- I had a day five transfer grade 2 blast on my last cycle in 2012 and I got my bfp and I had a lil boy in March 2013 I used first response that time too and I got a really faint line like yours but I just culdnt remember how many days past transfer I was so Iam praying I will get my bfp again on this cycle are you going to find out the sex of your baby or are you leaving it for a surprise 

Ren- o that makes sense lol I will be hoping to do a day five transfer fingers crossed my eggs are growing I have a scan Thursday morning so Iam hoping my egg retrieval 
Sunday if all goes well 

Kat- Ya I think it's good I have like 4 tests waiting lol


----------



## waitingongod1

Tiff- we have thought if there is one baby not finding out. ..but if multiple then finding out. ..haha who know I'm a big planner. We will put more thought in it if I sea a heart beat. Just trying to pass that hurdle and then I will feel better


----------



## tiffttc

waitingongod1 said:


> Tiff- we have thought if there is one baby not finding out. ..but if multiple then finding out. ..haha who know I'm a big planner. We will put more thought in it if I sea a heart beat. Just trying to pass that hurdle and then I will feel better

I found out with my son I wanted to go all blue or pink I tink you need really good willpower not to find out...Ya I remember that early scan you will be really surprised at how strong the heartbeat sounds I hope u have a happy healthy pregnancy and easy delivery :dust:


----------



## MrsL4

waiting - how far along will you be at your next appt this week?


----------



## waitingongod1

Mrs. L- I think 5 weeks at 5 days....think they will see anything? :/


----------



## MrsL4

yup! my first ultrasound was at 6 weeks and 1 day and we saw the yolk sac, baby, and a tiny flicker - but couldn't count the heart rate yet - we could just barely get glimpses of it!


----------



## KrissyB

Renae - On the front page I think you have me listed as transferred 2. I only transferred 1 (the other's still in cryo waiting for me).

White - So exciting! Best of luck on Thursday :dust:

AFM - 6dp5dt... still :bfn:. I know there's still a lot of time, but I'm starting to lose a little hope. I'm just using Wondfo ICs, but I don't think it'd be much different if I used other tests. :shrug: Time will tell.


----------



## bettybee1

Krissy I have seen people get bfp at 12-13dpo :) fingersvrossed fir you !!! 


Hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

Ok ladies I have a question for you all! So today I start with my prometrium (progesterone tablets).... I have to take 2 orally (am and pm) but my concern is the 6 I have to take "intravaginally".... So there is no applicator or anything and I'm a little grossed out by the whole thing. I took my first 2 this morning and basically just put them up as far as I could but it seemed SO weird! Is this what you all had to do? I have to do that 3 times a day!!! Any advice would be very welcome. I know a few of you have mentioned them being messy etc so hoping I could get some honest advice to put my mind at ease that I'm doing things right!!


----------



## bettybee1

I inserted them 4x a day on cycle with my son right up to 12eeek I wasn't grossed out tho just makesure fingers are cleaned :) you will be fine its only like checking your cervix xx


----------



## Renaendel

Krissy, updated to 1:bodyb: and 1:cold: Also 6dp5dt is for many frosties the first day hcg enters the blood stream. It takes a day or two for serum hcg to show up as urine hcg, how fast just depends on the kidneys. You aren't out of luck yet.:hugs:

White, I wish I had better answers for you. I know some ladies end up using them rectaly instead, less mess and the body helps push it up there.


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

Thanks ladies! Betty that made me feel better - I guess I just need to get used to it but I just wanted to make sure I was doing it properly and not being stupid and missing something out! I was never a cervix checker - almost had so many other ovulation signs I never felt the need but thanks for putting it like that!


----------



## KrissyB

Renae - Ooh! I didn't realize the timeline was different for frosties!! Thanks for the info!

White - Yeaaaah - I'm of the exact same mindset. I don't usually check my cervix so just pushing pills up there is very very alien (and a bit demeaning TBH lol) to me. I had to do it 2x a day for other tww, but this is the first time I have to do 3x. My best advice is just to push it as far as you comfortably can. Then try to be a little still (sitting or laying down) for 5-10 minutes afterwards. I find the more I move around after, the messier it gets.


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

Oh great advice about staying still! Thanks - will do that as it was definitely quite messy this morning!


----------



## Renaendel

Every frosty will be a bit different but I have read they are on average a bit slower to implant. Fx it is just the wondfos not being sensitive enough.


----------



## bettybee1

Oh no ! Am a serail fu fu checker haha !! :0!!!!! Xx


----------



## PecksTTC

WhiteOrchid24 said:


> Ok ladies I have a question for you all! So today I start with my prometrium (progesterone tablets).... I have to take 2 orally (am and pm) but my concern is the 6 I have to take "intravaginally".... So there is no applicator or anything and I'm a little grossed out by the whole thing. I took my first 2 this morning and basically just put them up as far as I could but it seemed SO weird! Is this what you all had to do? I have to do that 3 times a day!!! Any advice would be very welcome. I know a few of you have mentioned them being messy etc so hoping I could get some honest advice to put my mind at ease that I'm doing things right!!

Hiya

I took the vaginal ones pre IVF in the times ovulation and the clinic gave me an applicator for it. Soooo much better. Ask a chemist or your clinic if they have any available for you. 
Oh and wear panty liners!! Otherwise gross


----------



## bettybee1

Okay am so bored of waiting for my period !!! Am only on day 16 don't think I've even ovulated yet arghhh !! How long was everyone's cycle after ivf ? A lot longer ? .xx


----------



## Kat_F

Betty I'm not much help mine was 20 days after ec and no transfer. The one after 28 days..


----------



## waitingongod1

White- don't be alarmed if you spot on those. Sometimes definitely when using so many a day they irritate you and could spot because of it. I'm hoping to be switched to them when I go to the doctors on Thursday. I am soo...bruised for these progesterone oil shots after all my ivf shots..not sure how much longer I can do them. But they are less messier and only have to think of them 1 time a day...but hips just so sore..


----------



## SarahC14

Hi everyone, 
I haven't checked in here in a while. I got some frustrating news last week. My FSH was high again, so my joy cycle was canceled. I easy supposed to move on to an estrogen arch based protocol, but my clinic takes a week break at the end of July, so I'm back on bcp until early August. I will try once more for the microcose lupron protocol in early August, and if my FSH is stil high, I'll move to the patch protocol in lTe August or early September. So I guess I need to move to the August/September section :growlmad: 
Good luck to everyone in July!!


----------



## KrissyB

I know it's super faint.... and I can't tell if it's pink....
But I'm trying to stay calm.

I should also add that it was taken a little past the time. I was too busy staring at it in every light and didn't snap the picture until about 20 minutes or so afterwards.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150714_093236200 (2).jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Kat_F

BFP Krissy congrats!!!


----------



## beneathmywing

SarahC14 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I haven't checked in here in a while. I got some frustrating news last week. My FSH was high again, so my joy cycle was canceled. I easy supposed to move on to an estrogen arch based protocol, but my clinic takes a week break at the end of July, so I'm back on bcp until early August. I will try once more for the microcose lupron protocol in early August, and if my FSH is stil high, I'll move to the patch protocol in lTe August or early September. So I guess I need to move to the August/September section :growlmad:
> Good luck to everyone in July!!

So sorry you had to cancel!!! Hope time flies fast for you. 



KrissyB said:


> I know it's super faint.... and I can't tell if it's pink....
> But I'm trying to stay calm.
> 
> I should also add that it was taken a little past the time. I was too busy staring at it in every light and didn't snap the picture until about 20 minutes or so afterwards.


Hope that's the start of a BFP for you!!


----------



## N8ie

I haven't been here in so long. Krissy- congratulations


----------



## waitingongod1

Sarah- I am so sorry this journey is so brutal. Take time for yourself and good luck on next round

Krissy- yah congrats! Show us pic tomorrow! Will you get beta done?


----------



## PecksTTC

bettybee1 said:


> Okay am so bored of waiting for my period !!! Am only on day 16 don't think I've even ovulated yet arghhh !! How long was everyone's cycle after ivf ? A lot longer ? .xx


40 days!!!! 13 days longer than normal. It was awful.


----------



## MrsL4

Sorry to here that Sarah

Congrats krissy!!! I Def see a faint line. Here's to hoping it gets darker!!


----------



## PecksTTC

Looks great Krissy. Holding thumbs


----------



## Renaendel

Sarah, Sorry you have to join those of us that are now doing the August/September cycling. I was bumped too. There are lots of great ladies already in the group and quite a few you probably already know.

Krissy, that is so positive.:winkwink: I know we have to wait because it was past time, but I can't imagine it not being a bfp. Go frosty go!


----------



## KrissyB

hehehehe Peed on more cheapies this afternoon and that faint line is still there (and it's definitely showing in the time frame). I'm going to bust out some FRERs tomorrow and see how things go. Starting to let myself feel a little giddy, but not telling the DH until I'm a bit more sure.

Waiting - I spoke to my clinic and they said I COULD come in for a beta... but they'll want blood tests roughly every other day until I hit 2k once I start. So she recommended to hold off until next week before coming in just to save myself some needle pricks, unless I'm driving myself nuts and feel I absolutely needed the lab to confirm. She said a positive is a positive if it comes from a home test or a blood test - It'll be great news no matter which way I hear it.


----------



## KrissyB

Ok... so it turns out the FRERs I got actually were digitals... and then I got super excited because I've never used a digital. And then this happened.



Really, I'm in shock and having trouble wrapping my head around it lol


----------



## PecksTTC

Yay!!! Congrats Krissy.
Feeling giddy for you.


----------



## wantingbubba7

Congrats Krissy :) :O)


----------



## MrsL4

yay krissy!! so happy for you!!! I think that is a good sign to tell DH!


----------



## MrsL4

Had ultrasound today - everything is still measuring perfectly, heard heartbeat - it was a strong and steady 121 - the doctor was perfectly happy with that and all the measurements that were taken.......it was so crazy how you can see the eyes and face forming this early!!


----------



## waitingongod1

Yah Krissy and MrsL! Can't wait for my appointment (hopefully ultrasound ) on Thursday!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Krissy - Congrats!! Looks like it's time to tell DH :)

Sarah - I'm sorry hun! Like Ren said, join us in the August/Sept thread

MrsL - So happy your appointment went well. Do we get to see a photo of those little eyes?


----------



## Renaendel

Amazon Prime day is tomorrow July 15th!! Huge discounts on Supplements!


----------



## bettybee1

Krissy - congratulations hun amazing news x


Mrs - congrats to you aswell how far on are you now ? 

Waiting good luck for Thursday :) 





Yeah my periods on my last cycles were always 10-15 days longer arghh looks like an waiting a while yet xx


----------



## cat_reversing

Krissy - congratulations!! Hope you've shared with oh, what an exciting time. My friend did quite a few as well, she's got them in a box!


----------



## beneathmywing

Great news, Mrs!


----------



## waitingongod1

Mrs- have you been nauseous? Heard any good things that help it?


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

Super quick message but congrats Krissy! I'm so happy for you &#128522; 1 more day until my transfer!


----------



## MrsL4

waitingongod1 said:


> Mrs- have you been nauseous? Heard any good things that help it?

I have had like 3-4 episodes of nausea --- usually i just have no appetite, or I'm hungry, but nothing sounds good except carbs....I guess just food aversion. I use to drink 2 cups of coffee a morning, and I don't even want that (which I would have thought was insane!). Water with a lot of lemon squeezed into is usually really refreshing and doesn't leave me feeling too ill.

Are you really nauseated?

I have been more exhausted than anything.....come straight home from work and nap every day! It is kinda ridiculous but my doctor said it is normal the first trimester, and that the baby is working hard so I should just rest as much as I need.

I have heard people eating saltine crackers right before bed, and before they get out of bed in the morning to help with nausea.


----------



## PecksTTC

White good luck for tomorrow!

I am going for a scan tomorrrow - hopefully we set a date for my transfer! Maybe tuesday? So impaitent now...


----------



## Lalala8

Just had our egg retrieval yesterday! Got 20 eggs, only 16 were viable, 9 fertilized (ICSI). We'll find out tomorrow how many will actually be viable to transfer. Transfer should be either Friday or Sunday!


----------



## Renaendel

How exciting Lalala8! Fx for some beautiful blasts.:thumbup:


----------



## beneathmywing

Great news, lala!


----------



## MrsL4

good luck white!!

awesome lala! let those embies grow!

pecks - you are getting close!

lots of exciting things going on, happy for all of y'all!


----------



## bettybee1

Good luck lalyla !!! 


Pecks - I hope you can have transfer very soon ! 


I cd 18 today and feel extremely impatient now !!!! Thinking of takings norethisstrone to kick start period but know it's probalh better to have complete med free cycle !! X


----------



## KrissyB

Best of luck today White :dust::dust:


----------



## Renaendel

Happy transfer day White!


----------



## waitingongod1

Mrs L- Yes waves of nausea.. oh well! Had ultrasound today! 5 weeks 5 days along and saw a flicker of a heartbeat! Will have another ultrasound next week. So glad I put 3 embryos in, even though it sounds nuts, it could of been the 3rd one that took because there is only 1 baby and then I wouldn't have been here pregnant! No more shots either I was completely bruised up and swelling and it was starting to itch really bad at injection sights. So suppositories 2 times a day and a pill 1 time a day for progesterone.


----------



## waitingongod1

any one have any updates? Scans? Dates? How embryos are doing?!

White- How did transfer go? 

Can't wait to see more of you get bfp!


----------



## KrissyB

Waiting - Congrats on hearing the heart beat!!! So exciting :D 

AFM - I think I may go ahead and go in for betas on Saturday until waiting for the following week. My DH leaves for work on Sunday, and I think I'd rather he was there when I got the first numbers in. Granted I won't know if it's really good or bad until the second test (which he won't be for) but still.


----------



## beneathmywing

Waiting - congrats! Thats awesome!!!!


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

Waiting that is great! I had no idea they could tell so early on how many were there. Congrats again!! :)

Thanks ladies for all of the support. The transfer went really well. They thawed 2 embryos yesterday which thawed well and continued to divide well over night so they were happy. Graded a 20 and a 18 (top grade is 20) so everyone was happy... It was very surreal seeing the picture of the embryos. Anyway I am now resting but I guess I am officially PUPO!!! I can't believe it! :happydance: Let the 2ww commence!!!


----------



## MrsL4

congrats on the heartbeat waiting!! when do you go back?

and congrats on being pupo white!!! hope these 2 weeks go smoothly for you!

krissy- that sounds like a good idea. I'm impressed you've been able to hold out! it would be nice to find out together


----------



## wantingbubba7

Congrats WhiteOrchid on being PUPO :) fingers crossed. 

Fingers crossed for your beta KrissyB !!! 

So glad you got to see a little heart beat Waiting :) :) I was waiting to hear how many you had in there!! Do you remember doing our IUI's together :D and now you are pregnant woohooo so happy for you. 

My transfer will be on Monday for 1 little Blast... getting so excited now. :coffee::coffee: I hope this little one sticks :)


----------



## beneathmywing

White, congrats on being pupo!!!


I am trying acupuncture today for the first time! It was a real spur of the moment thing, but I want to give this transfer my all! Any of you ladies tried it and loved it? Or didnt love it?


----------



## waitingongod1

Congrats wanting! I do remember iui days so glad we both moved on so fast!

Mrsl- I got back Thursday for another ultrasound but unfortunately my specialist is taking a leave of absence till September so he is releasing me to my ob now! Kind of scary for me. Not as much specialized care :(

White- will you test early?!


----------



## KrissyB

Congrats White! So when does the testing commence? Lol

Wanting - best of luck on Monday! I hope the weekend goes by quickly for you.


----------



## Renaendel

Wantingbubba! Holy cow, time is finally here! You are going to be pregnant Monday! :happydance:

WhiteOrchid, yay, you did it! Go little bundles and grow. :cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

Beneath - I had acupuncture from the moment we started our IVF protocol so I guess a few weeks before the retrieval and I loved it. I swear it helped with any side effects from stimming but more so it has kept me calm through the whole process which involved moving out of our house this week as well!!! I definitely recommend it - it's worth a go anyway! I also read a few studies saying ppl that included acupuncture with IVF had a higher success rate. Of course it is completely individual and you might not like it but it's worth trying. My acupuncturist was wonderful and specialized in infertility/IVF issues.

So I have a quick question.... Our embryos were frozen on day 3 however when it came to the transfer we found out the were taken out the day before to check they thawed ok and continued to divide over night (which thankfully they did). Does that mean they are technically day 4 at time of transfer? Or are they still considered day 3? Random I know but something DH and I were discussing and wondering!!

So I had a few very mild cramps last night and some odd pains here and there but so far nothing this morning so just hoping and praying they are getting ready to implant... or at least 1 is! As for testing I have no idea..... the thought of seeing a BFN terrifies me so much but I just don't know if I can hold out til the 28th... I think if I am going to test the earliest will be the 26th but I'll just have to see how I feel at the time....Argh it's so nerve wracking!


----------



## PecksTTC

Awesome news White. 
I would say they are day 4!!

Good luck wanting. It seems to be happening for so many of us. 

AFM - confirmed for transfer on Tuesday. Had to tell our CFO (my boss) yesterday as it is half year reporting and my absence was noticeable. It was slightly awkward and he is not a touch feely man at all. He seemed supportive though. Anyway I can't wait for Tuesday. The next stage is finally here. 

Krissy are you testing tomrrrow? Bloods


----------



## bettybee1

White - yes techincally you had a day 4 transfer but frozen embies can lag abit so don't be put off if you test early & it's not positive to your dates :) 

Am surprised they froze your embros at day 3 , I literally begged my clinic to do that and they wre strongly advising day 5 as they don't really do day 3... In the end I gave in lol !! 

I hope your pains are implantation xxx


----------



## bettybee1

Pecks ! That's fab your transfers set for Tuesday!! Are your embryos blasts ? Xx


----------



## N8ie

White- congrats on being PUPO

Waiting- I'm so happy for you


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

Betty - I have no idea why they froze them on day 3.... Isn't it better to get to day 5?


----------



## KrissyB

White - Congrats on PUPO!! :happydance: I'd probably say they were day 4 too.

Pecks - Congrats on the transfer day! :) Yep, tomorrow is bloods. I'm a bit nervous because while hpts have gotten a little darker since Tuesday, I would have thought they'd have gotten a lot darker by now... So hopefully everything is still going well :shrug:


----------



## Lalala8

WhiteOrchid24 said:


> So I have a quick question.... Our embryos were frozen on day 3 however when it came to the transfer we found out the were taken out the day before to check they thawed ok and continued to divide over night (which thankfully they did). Does that mean they are technically day 4 at time of transfer? Or are they still considered day 3? Random I know but something DH and I were discussing and wondering!!

Congrats on xfer, White! Here's something that might help answer your question: https://www.ivf.com/blastocyst.html


----------



## beneathmywing

Woohoo, for transfer, Pecks!


I had my acupuncture today, I loved it! This lady is a gem and knows her stuff. I am glad I decided to go! Also glad I left my old Re, because she was NOT happy with the protocols he had me on. Ahh, you live & learn.


----------



## Lalala8

Had my transfer today!!! We were supposed to go on Sunday, but because of how the embryos were developing they had us come in today. I would have liked to wait until Sunday because I hear 5 day blasts have a better chance, but my doc seems hopeful.

They already set me up for a blood test the 26th, so will hopefully know by then!


----------



## beneathmywing

Yay, Lala! You are PUPO!


----------



## KrissyB

Lala - Congrats on being PUPO!! :happydance:


----------



## Renaendel

Grats lalala, you transferred 2?


----------



## Hopethisyear

Aloha Ladies! Sorry I haven't been by the last few days, it's been a crazy week and I needed a few days to collect my thoughts on where we are in this whole IVF process.

Lala & White - Congrats on being PUPO!!!!!

Beneath - I'm so glad you liked acupunture. I love doing it now and can't wait until my next appointment.

Pecks - Exciting your transfer is coming up on Tuesday.

Waiting - That's great you got to see the heartbeat :happy dance:

MrsL - I hope you are getting some rest!

Happy Friday all....What are everyone's plans?


----------



## beneathmywing

Hopethisyear said:


> Aloha Ladies! Sorry I haven't been by the last few days, it's been a crazy week and I needed a few days to collect my thoughts on where we are in this whole IVF process.
> 
> Lala & White - Congrats on being PUPO!!!!!
> 
> Beneath - I'm so glad you liked acupunture. I love doing it now and can't wait until my next appointment.
> 
> Pecks - Exciting your transfer is coming up on Tuesday.
> 
> Waiting - That's great you got to see the heartbeat :happy dance:
> 
> MrsL - I hope you are getting some rest!
> 
> Happy Friday all....What are everyone's plans?


I cant wait either lol! How often do you go?

Not anything fun planned here this weekend, catching up on house chores and work!! Hope everyone else has a more exciting weekend.


----------



## Lalala8

Renaendel said:


> Grats lalala, you transferred 2?

We went with 3... we're ok with multiples, and hoping to up the odds!


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

Congrats Lala!! That's great.... so were you a day 3 transfer? That's interesting that they are testing you on the 26th... I have to wait til the 28th but have already decided most likely I will do a HPT on the 26th.... I think that's as long as I can wait!!

Thanks for all of the support and encouragement ladies :hugs: Having a lovely chilled out weekend as technically we're on holiday so taking DS swimming (although I can't go in :( ) and have family and friends coming to visit each day so sun, beach days and relaxing! Perfect! Have a great weekend ladies x


----------



## KrissyB

Beta was 28 :( and I think today's hot was lighter than before. I go in again on Monday but I have very low expectations.


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

Oh Krissy I am so sorry to hear that.... What level would they expect it to be at? Sending big hugs but hoping it's just a little slow and things will get better by Monday :hugs:


----------



## beneathmywing

Hang in there, Krissy! Miracles happen.


----------



## MrsL4

krissy - i hope its just having a slow start! i am sorry to hear that. will keep thinking about y'all and hope for a good next number.


----------



## bettybee1

Sorry Krissy what dpo were you when I had beta ?


----------



## waitingongod1

Krissy- what dpo were you? I found this:

DPO, 14. HCG level, 48 mIU/ml. Range: 17-119 mIU/ml.
DPO, 15. HCG level, 59 mIU/ml. Range: 17-147 mIU/ml.
DPO, 16. HCG level, 95 mIU/ml. Range: 33-223 mIU/ml.
DPO, 17. HCG level, 132 mIU/ml. Range: 17-429 mIU/ml.
DPO, 18. HCG level, 292 mIU/ml. Range: 70-758 mIU/ml.
DPO, 19. HCG level, 303 mIU/ml. Range: 111-514 mIU/ml.
DPO, 20. HCG level, 522 mIU/ml. Range: 135-1690 mIU/ml.
DPO, 21. HCG level, 1061 mIU/ml. Range: 324-4130 mIU/ml.
DPO, 22. HCG level, 1287 mIU/ml. Range: 185-3279 mIU/ml.
DPO, 23. HCG level, 2034 mIU/ml. Range: 506-4660 mIU/ml.
DPO, 24. HCG level, 2637 mIU/ml. Range: 540-10,000 mIU/ml.

Seems like huge ranges. It matters more if it is doubling every 72 hours, so prepare but also don't lose hope. Let's hope Monday's double!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Krissy - Try not to fret yet. What you want to see, like the other ladies mentioned, is that your numbers are doubling. You may have just had the test early.


----------



## N8ie

Lala congrats on being PUPO 
Krispy- hang in there and miracles do happen. Try not to stress yourself too much


----------



## Renaendel

:hugs:Krissy


----------



## bettybee1

N8ie - where are you at hun? You okay?


----------



## PecksTTC

bettybee1 said:


> Pecks ! That's fab your transfers set for Tuesday!! Are your embryos blasts ? Xx

Been off for a few days so slowly catching up on all... Yup 1x 5 day and 1x6 day. 

Doc had a similar sentiment to DH... Whether I do 2 now or 1 now and save the other for next time, the outcome with those blasts would be the same. It will either work or not and if will be the genetics that will be the issue ( unless my uterus is not having any of it and I have e.g. NKC). 
So who knows.


----------



## PecksTTC

Krissy don't lose hope yet!!!

Congrats Lala!!

AFM- my sil and her kids are out visiting us from Dubai. Convinced to come to my last HIIT class before I cannot do anything for a few weeks after transfer... And 15 min into class I rolled on my ankle. Cannot move. 12 hours later it is soooo swollen and super bruised. Cannot walk and don't want to risk taking anti inflamatory meds pre transfer. What do you all think? Safe or not? Ice is just not cutting it. I hate being immobile. 
Also upset as I wanted all the planets aligned this week and now this!!!!


----------



## KrissyB

So when I went it to have the blood drawn they said they'd like it close to 100... but when they called back with the results they pointed out that I got the test done 3 days earlier than my scheduled beta and that I am still within a normal range (albeit at the very low end). There's a girl on another thread who had almost the exact same beta at almost the exact same day after a FET - and now she's 7 months pregnant... so I'm just trying to stay optimistic and really hoping it all works out tomorrow.


----------



## PecksTTC

Keep calm Krissy. Test in 3 days and see them as you are early. Sending positive vibes across the ocean.


----------



## Renaendel

Pecks, I would not risk it without talking to your fertility specialist. Tylenol 3 is supposed to be ok? I think you probably need to get in to see a doctor if your ankle is hurting that badly and ask them to treat you as if you are pregnant already. Then double check their protocol with your RE.


----------



## bettybee1

Pecks paracetamol is okay !? Nothing really wrong with taking ibrofen now or asprin x


----------



## Hopethisyear

Pecks - I would check with your fertility specialist. I know I'm not supposed to take ibuprofen according to my RE


----------



## wantingbubba7

Hi ladies, im officially PUPO with a hatching blast :) so excited. 
Hope everyone else is well :) 
Xx


----------



## Hopethisyear

Congratulations on being PUPO Wanting!!!! Lots of sticky dust your way :dust:


----------



## beneathmywing

Yay, Wanting!!!! Congrats on being PUPO!


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

Woo-hoo Wanting!! So excited for you! :happydance:


----------



## MrsL4

Yay for PUPO wanting!! :wahoo:



_________

I am 8 weeks today! Had my last ultrasound this am with the REI - can't believe I am graduating! Actually a little sad to leave them, as they were so unbelievable sweet during all of my treatments. I loved all the docs, and the nurses. But I am unbelievable thankful for this gift we have!

Ultrasound was perfect. Measured just on time, saw the brain developing, and he could tell the kidneys were working but the fluid developing. Heart rate was 151. 

Next appointment isn't for a few weeks with the OB - don't know what I will do without having ultrasounds every week!


----------



## waitingongod1

Wanting and MrsL- Great news!

AFM: Morning Sickness in full blast, I've seen worse though, so could be worse. Had some spotting this morning but 99% sure it was from my progesterone suppository last night/this morning because it was hard to put in last night and felt very irritated down there. I hate these things : ( And I already did 3 weeks of shots of progesterone and I am too swollen and bruised to go back to the shots. Sorry for the complaining.. I am VERY Happy, its just after IVF the window of just being able to enjoy anything seems forever away... oh what we do compared to women who just get pregnant on their own...


----------



## KrissyB

Waiting - Congrats on Pupo!! 

MrsL - Congrats on the scan and graduation! So exciting!

AFM - This cycle wasn't meant to be for us - Beta's went down (a lot). My first chemical pregnancy. I keep reminding myself that this is for the best because the genetics of that embie weren't meant to grow... but that just feels a bit like a shallow excuse. Anyway, we still have one shot left. We'll do another medicated transfer next cycle.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Mrs - congratulations on graduating!!!! I'm so happy to hear everything is going well.

Krissy - I'm so sorry hun :hugs:

Waiting - Sorry but, yay for morning sickness!!! Hope it doesn't get to rough for you.

Anyone know any tricks to get AF to hurry and show? :winkwink:


----------



## PecksTTC

Congrats Wanting!!

Krispy sorry you had bad news! But the right attitude. Your next embie could be the one for you. 

AFM - decided to push through the pain and not take anything. Pain has eased but my foot is 3 times the size and black. Also anxious for tomorrow's transfer. More so than the retrieval.


----------



## beneathmywing

Mrs -- Awesome news!!!!!

Krissy -- So sorry hun to hear about the chemical :hugs:

Waiting -- I know the morning sickness probably sucks, but means you have a healthy bean in there!

Hope -- I heard bd'ing helps AF show sooner!

Pecks -- Good luck tomorrow, sweety. Hope your feet gets better soon as well!!!!


AFM: Had another acupuncture session today. Few more days until my lining check!


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

Krissy I am so sorry :hugs: but love your attitude and you know what, I agree with you... I keep telling myself what is meant to be is meant to be.... Not ideal I admit but the only way I can justify this whole journey. 

Waiting - I understand your pain... I had the worst morning sickness with my DS and to be honest the thought of it again scares me but I know that it does pass and it's all worth it in the end!! With DS I was sick until I was 20 weeks!! I hope it passes quickly.

Hope - sorry but I don't have any suggestions I'm afraid! 

Pecks - you poor thing - that sounds awful.... are you sure it isn't broken? Funnily enough on the morning of my transfer I was super nervous too! I wasn't for the retrieval but was for the transfer - go figure!! After it was all done I even had a random tear stream down my face which I also didn't expect!!!

:hi: to anyone I have missed. I hope everyone is doing well x


----------



## Lalala8

Congrats Wanting! Now on to the 2ww... I feel your pain! Did your doc give you a test date?

Pecks, my doc gave me Tylenol 3, and said don't take ibuprofen, aleve, aspirin, etc. Tylenol only for the next (hopefully!!!) 9 months.


----------



## Hopethisyear

AF showed today!!!! I knew it last night when I ate 2 bowls of ice cream LOL!!! Waiting for my updated calendar now! Just a few more weeks until transfer day!


----------



## Wish2BMom

omigosh I've missed so much! I must have erroneously deleted my subscription to this thread!
Congrats to all of the PUPO ladies!! May you be filled with lots of gas, morning sickness and sore boobs! :)

pecks - that rots about your ankle - been there more times than I care to admit. Good luck on the transfer! So much success over here!


----------



## bettybee1

Mrs - congrats hun 

Waiting - I had bad morning sickness with both pregnancies was sick right up till I gave birth was even sick then !! 
It gets easier you get used to puking on the go haha !! 

Hope - as if your period has come already !! Did you get one after your ivf cucle ??? 


Krissy - am really sorry hun am glad your been positive ! If it help just think at least your utteres so receptive :) xx


----------



## Hopethisyear

bettybee1 said:


> Mrs - congrats hun
> 
> Hope - as if your period has come already !! Did you get one after your ivf cucle ???

Yes, it came 12 days after my egg retrieval, then I was on BCP for about 2 weeks. Now is my 2nd AF, Transfer scheduled for August 10th...20 more days! I'm getting so excited!


----------



## bettybee1

Hope - wow how exiting !! What's your protocol ?? I can't wait for af to arrive so I can start my patches fed up of been in limbo xxx


----------



## N8ie

Good day ladies 

Congrats on all the PUPO and the BFPs. I have been following the thread and it's uplifting to see good news.

Today was my appointment with the doctor to discuss the way forward so today hubby and I need to discuss whether we are doing minor stimulation or long protocol. If anyone knows the advantages and disadvantages of each please do share. 

Wishing all you ladies positive vibes.


----------



## PecksTTC

Hi ladies

How are your weeks going?
Transferred 2 blasts yesterday! Doc said that 24 hours are critical for hatching and hoping. I feel nothing though. Not an iota of a cramp. Somewhat disappointed. Did anyone feel any different?


----------



## N8ie

PecksTTC- yay for the two blasts. Congrats on being PUPO. I didn't feel anything after my transfer, a day later I had cramps. Unfortunately for me that cycle was not successful.
All the best


----------



## waitingongod1

N8ie- sorry no advice here :/ but good luck on your decision!

Pecks- Congrats on being PUPO! I started feeling cramps the next day and on but don't worry some people don't have any. Also mine were so strong I swear I had more then one implant, but nope just one. Good luck! When will you test?


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

N8ie - I'm afraid I have no advice either :( Good luck though! And i'm sure someone will have advice on the different protocols.

Pecks - Hmmm I don't know. I have had some minor cramping but really pretty minor - nothing seriously bad at all and none of it hasn't lasted particularly long. Of course I have no idea whether this cycle has been successful or not yet.... I want so desperately to have some sort of sign/symptom to give me some hope but so far nothing... :( Good luck hun x


----------



## Wish2BMom

pecks - I didn't feel a thing for the first few days (maybe even 7?). I got minor cramps the following week that felt JUST like AF cramps. I was pretty convinced my body was trying to start AF while the progesterone wasn't letting it. But it was a BFP, so don't worry!
I did have this awesome content/zen overall feeling about me, though. :) I can't wait to feel that again.


----------



## bettybee1

N8ie - since you your embryos didn't make it to full blasts and there was only 2 I would think about doing the normal protocol x


----------



## PecksTTC

Thanks Ladies. 

I don't know when we will test. Bloods should be 2 August but as it is a Sunday it will be 3 August. I don't know if I could handle the disappointment of a BFN so might only test 1 or 2 August. In the 2 years TTC I have only ever tested myself once. I usually relied on the witch coming or bloods. 
I am now 30 hours post transfer and nothing. I was so busy at work today that I did not eat my breakfast (thus neither lunch). Only my 2IC at work knows about the IVF and when I came back from my last meeting she gave me such a lecture about how I need nourishment. :nope: and then I remembered and was so cross with myself. I can't continue they way I normally wood. :dohh:

White when are you testing?


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

Pecks I know how you feel... I haven't been particularly hungry but making myself eat! Blood test is on Tuesday... I think I'll test on Sunday as that will be 10dp4dt... I need to stay busy.... The waiting is killing me!!


----------



## N8ie

All the best White.

Ladies, DH and I have decided on the Mini- IVF since it produces better quality eggs. We are wishing for the best.


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

That's great N8ie!! I'm so excited for you and keeping my fingers tightly crossed for you for this cycle :hugs:


----------



## Hopethisyear

bettybee1 said:


> Hope - wow how exiting !! What's your protocol ?? I can't wait for af to arrive so I can start my patches fed up of been in limbo xxx

I hope AF shows for you soon! I'm on estrace which will gradually increase, then I start progesterone and a whole lot of other meds 5 days before transfer.

Pecks - Congrats on being PUPO :dust: Don't forget to eat.

N8ie -Sorry i don't know much about the different protocols, but better quality eggs sounds like a good plan!

I hope everyone is having a good day!


----------



## tiffttc

Hey girls I haven't been on this in a few days so Ian just dropping for an update after 10 days of stimming I had my egg collection today they retrieved 10 eggs I felt really unwell after and I have been in a lot of pain all day but hopefully it will be worth it Iam nervously waiting for my phone call in the morning to c how many fertilised they are hoping to do a day 5 transfer so my fingers are crossed I get one good enough to put back in 

Pecks - congrats on being PUPO :dust: 

I hope all the rest of ur ladies are doing well :hugs:


----------



## tiffttc

PecksTTC said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> How are your weeks going?
> Transferred 2 blasts yesterday! Doc said that 24 hours are critical for hatching and hoping. I feel nothing though. Not an iota of a cramp. Somewhat disappointed. Did anyone feel any different?

My last Ivf cycle I transferred 1 blast I had no cramps I felt nothing and that cycle was positive for Me so I would take that as good I dunno it mite just me but I always associate cramps with sometime bad happening so I have a good feeling about you Iam looking forward to seeing your :bfp: in a few days &#128513;


----------



## MrsL4

pupo girls - stay positive! thinking about all of you! after our transfer, i had mild cramps and was convinced it wasn't working - i took a test Thurs night because i just could handle it, and it was BFN. Friday I told myself it was over with. Then saturday, i did one more test just to be sure....and i got the faintest line. Beta was on Monday, and it was 88. We all wish we had that super-power to know early, but symptoms can be so crazy or nonexistent! just try to stay strong, it is sooooo hard during the two week wait.

even after our bfp, i had mild cramps week 5-7 which made me so nervous, but i was assured that was my uterus growing

n8 - i don't know much about the different protocols, i just went with what my doctor thought was best. did your doctor lean towards one?


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

Great news with the 10 tiff! Here's hoping for good news tomorrow :)

So I need a little advice - I'm concerned about how much progesterone I seem to be losing.... I take 2 tablets orally so obviously no issues there but I have to take a further 6 (2 at a time) vaginally.... I try to get them up as far as I can but sometimes I swear I must lose at least 1 of the tablets so much comes out.... Did anyone else have this problem? I'm just a little worried I'm not getting enough but don't want to email my clinic just yet in case it's normal. Any advice? x


----------



## tiffttc

WhiteOrchid24 said:


> Great news with the 10 tiff! Here's hoping for good news tomorrow :)
> 
> So I need a little advice - I'm concerned about how much progesterone I seem to be losing.... I take 2 tablets orally so obviously no issues there but I have to take a further 6 (2 at a time) vaginally.... I try to get them up as far as I can but sometimes I swear I must lose at least 1 of the tablets so much comes out.... Did anyone else have this problem? I'm just a little worried I'm not getting enough but don't want to email my clinic just yet in case it's normal. Any advice? x

Iam taking the crinone gel vaginally once at nite and so much white stuff comes out I have to wear a pad and my doc says that's completely normal so I'd say don't worry you seem to be taking a lot of it so mayb that's why u have a lot of discharge but mayb to put ur mind at ease you should email them I'd say they get asked those type of questions all the time or Google it I hope that helps &#128522;


----------



## N8ie

Betty- one was full blast (grade 3AA, all along I thought it was 1aa). We decided on the mini-IVF and on my day 21 I have to go for the endometrial scratch (hope it's not painful)

Waiting - congrats again on being pregnant 

White- thanks


----------



## N8ie

White- don't worry too much. When I was taking the progesterone a lot was coming out too and my dr said it was normal. All the best again. 

Mrs. The doctor was leaning towards the mini- IVF and we decided on doing that.


----------



## Wish2BMom

white - I read up on the progesterone and what was coming out too (I was on the crinone gel) and what I found was that the actual progesterone hormone is quickly absorbed by your body. What you're seeing isn't actual progesterone but the encapsulating 'stuff' that is ok to leave your body. You're not supposed to absorb the whole pill, just the hormones out of it and that happens w/in the hour. So you're good!


----------



## Lalala8

WhiteOrchid24 said:


> So I need a little advice - I'm concerned about how much progesterone I seem to be losing.... I take 2 tablets orally so obviously no issues there but I have to take a further 6 (2 at a time) vaginally.... I try to get them up as far as I can but sometimes I swear I must lose at least 1 of the tablets so much comes out.... Did anyone else have this problem? I'm just a little worried I'm not getting enough but don't want to email my clinic just yet in case it's normal. Any advice? x

White, I wouldn't worry about getting enough progesterone... I asked my nurse the same thing, and she said that it really only takes 15 - 20 minutes for your body to absorb the progesterone. That's why they tell you to lie down. The white stuff is just the wax that contains the progesterone. 

I know it sounds gross, but my nurse told me to take the suppositories rectally. Omg, am I so glad I tried it (tmi)! No mess at all! Its kind of a pain in the butt (pun intended, heehee), but worth it. I am not a doctor, so check with you doc to see if this is an option for you.


----------



## Lalala8

PecksTTC said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> How are your weeks going?
> Transferred 2 blasts yesterday! Doc said that 24 hours are critical for hatching and hoping. I feel nothing though. Not an iota of a cramp. Somewhat disappointed. Did anyone feel any different?

I had a lot of cramping, bloating, and nausea after my retrieval, and even up until yesterday (ET was Friday). But I think I had OHSS because my follicles were HUGE and my doc said he had not expected to get as many eggs as I did.

Anyway, I woke up today, and nothing. No cramps, no bloating, just a tiny bit of nausea. I'm really hoping this is not a bad sign, and its just that my ovaries are getting back to normal :( I think the nausea is due to progesterone. Ugh, I hate this waiting, analyzing every symptom!


----------



## waitingongod1

Yah so much news this week on here!

Afm: 2nd ultrasound today. 6 weeks 5 days. Everything looks good and heard the heartbeat 129 :) have my first regular ob appointment next week with another ultrasound

Wanted to tell you. gals who are doing frozen. All though I am so happy I got pregnant off a fresh I think my body would have done a ton better this 1st trimester if I wouldn't have just done ivf! So good luck all you FET! On a brighter side :) it will be worth the wait!


----------



## N8ie

Lala- waiting sucks but it will be worth it m. Hoping you get your BFP 

Waiting- congratulations. 6 weeks? Wow. Thanks for sharing the news with us


----------



## tiffttc

Hey girls 

Waiting- that's brill news so happy for you 

Afm- I had my egg retrieval on Wednesday they got 10 eggs but only could inject 7 because tats all that was mature enough so out of 7 only 1 fertilised so I was so nervous I was praying all day yday for it to grow because it's my only hope but my dr just rang me and said its divided really well and there goin transferring tomorrow morning it's goin to be a day 3 transfer because she said that because there's only one there's no advantage of holding it to day5 has any1 heard of this and has any1 else got a bfp wit a day 3 transfer Iam really worried 
Rant over lol

Lala- it looks like we're goin to be in the ttw together I really hope it's good news for both of us &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## bettybee1

Sorry you only have one but its only takes one remember :) 

I had 2 unsuccessful rounds with blasts all perfect ! 

I got my son on my 3rd round which was a day 2 transfer ! I wanted this although they advised me against it but I was convinced there were better off inside of me not in a lab ! X


----------



## bettybee1

Good luck to everyone that has transferred :D !!! 

my period has finally come :D I have started my oestrogen patches today have to put 2 on and they get changed every 4 days don't know how well they will stick on !! 

Anyway I should be going on about 14 days for a scan then transfer should be 5 days after that !! X


----------



## Wish2BMom

waiting - congrats!! seeing a perfect little heartbeat has got to melt your heart <3

tiff - I did a 3day transfer and got a BFP - you're good! It may be b/c you only have one that they want to just get it back to you and not wait the 5 days. Let nature and Mum's womb take over :) Good luck and happy almost PUPO!


----------



## N8ie

Tiff- it only takes one. All the best and don't worry yourself. Congrats on being PUPO.

Betty- yay. All the best.


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

Tiff - I was concerned as well as they froze my 4 embryos on day 3... I never did ask why they didn't wait other than they started with 11 fertilized and went down to 6.... the top quality ones were frozen on day 3 the other 2 lesser quality ones were left to day 5 but they had arrested development. I do remember at my orientation though being told to freeze them to day 5 they have to have a certain number and so if you had 1 I can totally see why they would freeze it - no point keeping it til day 5! Good luck!!! I am 4 days away from finding out if my 2 little day 3 embryos have worked.... The waiting is torture but I'm too scared right now to test!! (plus it's my bday today and I don't want to ruin it if I have a BFN!) x


----------



## PecksTTC

Happy Birthday White!!!! 

So understand why you don't want to test. But it is not that much longer! Have a fantastic day!!

AFM- nothing. Nada. Slight cramps yesterday. Well actually more of a warm fuzzy feeling. And that is about it. I wish we just know immediately. This wait is torture! Thank heavens I am swamped at work which means I only think of it every other hour rather than every minute.


----------



## Wish2BMom

happy birthday, White!:cake:


----------



## beneathmywing

Happy birthday white!

Pecks, the wait is the worst! Hang in there xxx


Had my lining check today and it is a 10! Ready to goooo


----------



## tiffttc

Thanks girls your comments really makes me feel better 

Betty- thanks for your comment it's makes me feel a lot more hopeful I guess Iam just nervous b/c last time I did a day 5 transfer wit a blast and I got a bfp that time I guess it's just me being nervous oh Iam just wondering how many days past transfer did u test?? 

Wish- how days past transfer did u test?? I feel a lot better hearing your story about your bfp on day 3 transfer 

White- happy birthday I tink that af hasn't showed and it's only 4 more days to test id take that as a really good sign how many days past transfer are you now?? 
Ya I can kinda get now y they want to put it back in nw I was really upset yday wen I found out there was only one I cried most of the day and I prayed like mad but thank god I have this one I suppose it would b worse if I didn't have any at all 
I really have a good feeling about you please post a photo wen u test I love lookin at tests lol


----------



## Hopethisyear

White - HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!

Beneath - Yay for great lining!!!! 5 more days till transfer right?

Pecks - :dust: warm fuzzy feelings sounds good.

AFM - I have a scan later today with RE and I had another acupuncture appointment which was great. My Dr. said that around transfer time it's super important NOT to eat cold or raw items as they pull the blood & energy away from your uterus. Instead of smoothies, make soups it's amazing how many things we eat can be altered by warming them up or even just eating at room temperature. He said not to worry about losing nutrients by cooking them, just don't boil them to death. Some foods like spinach, bok choy even release their nutrients when cooked. Not trying to force anything on anyone, just very interesting thoughts. Just curious from anyone in Europe, I've heard women aren't supposed to eat salad and raw veggies there during pregnancy, is that right?


----------



## Wish2BMom

tiff - I didn't test on my own after transfer b/c I didn't want to get a false positive, tell DH and then get the call saying it was negative. So I held tight until the beta on 11dp3dt (or 14 dpo).

interesting stuff, Hope! I'll have to be sure to put the ice cream down.... I think I actually had a smoothie almost immediately after my transfer. Awesome. Now I know for next time!


----------



## tiffttc

Wish2BMom said:


> tiff - I didn't test on my own after transfer b/c I didn't want to get a false positive, tell DH and then get the call saying it was negative. So I held tight until the beta on 11dp3dt (or 14 dpo).
> 
> interesting stuff, Hope! I'll have to be sure to put the ice cream down.... I think I actually had a smoothie almost immediately after my transfer. Awesome. Now I know for next time!

I think you have great will power i think id only be able to last a week I tink I hate the ttw 

Hope- thats really interesting I didn't know that but I suppose I didn't do acupuncture but my dr didnt mention it either I think this forum is great for sharing info every bit helps


----------



## N8ie

Happy birthday White


----------



## Renaendel

Happy Birthday white!!


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

Thanks girls for all of the lovely Birthday wishes! It has turned out to be a pretty fantastic day. Randomly out of the blue and 2 days earlier than I planned to, I ended up doing a test this afternoon and got my much wanted :bfp: I'm still in complete shock and have to keep reminding myself that it is still very early days but for now I can't believe it!! :happydance: 

Today is 8dp4dt and I tested just after 4pm after having drank quite a lot of water and there is no denying that it was positive....


----------



## ttcbaby117

Ahhhhh white what a grea bday present. Congrats and happy birthday. 

AFM day 3 and my e2 was at 350 and I have 12 follies on the right and 6 on the left. Let's hope thy keep growing.


----------



## MrsL4

Happy birthday White! What an awesome GIFT!!! when do you go in for your beta?


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

Thanks girls!

Not til Tuesday. I initially wasn't even going to test until Sunday but it just seemed like the right time....


----------



## beneathmywing

Wooohoooo, White! What an awesome bday gift!


Ttc -- thats awesome hunn!


----------



## wantingbubba7

Happy birthday and congratulations white :)

Must be the day to get a BFP ... I got mine this morning as well at 5dp5dt ... im so happy. :)
I cant wait to test tomorrow and see it darken :D 

Hello to everyone else and hope you are all well!!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Congratulations White & Wanting!!!!!!


----------



## PecksTTC

Congrats wanting and White!! That is fantastic news!!! Super excited for both of you. 

AFM - saw the BFPs while lying reading in bed this am and my alarm went off to remind me to take Meds. Chatting away to my DH about your BFPs while taking my progesterone (as mentioned before, I have a vaginal applicator). After my second application I saw blood (TMI?) on my applicator. First excited thinking it could be implantation bleeding. Then when cleaned it realized it was bright red not brown. So wiped. And now I am freaked out. There was so much blood. Red like it was the start of AF! Nurses will call me back when done with morning patients. DH trying to calm me down. Not doing so well at it.


----------



## cat_reversing

Congrats white!
Congrats wanting!

Pecks, you might just be irritated down there. My good friend had some red bleeding too and she's 9 weeks now, try not to worry.


----------



## bettybee1

White & waiting confratulations to you both lovely to see bfps :) 

Pecks - don't worry too much what day past transfer are you


----------



## beneathmywing

Congrats, waiting!!!!

Pecks, I know easier said than done! But dont freak out yet. Your cervix can just be irritated!! Fx for you hun


----------



## tiffttc

White- congrats 

Wanting- congrats 

Afm: I had my transfer this morning my dr said it went in perfectly so Iam due to test the 8th augest so this is the hard part ttw Iam going to try any last as long as I can before testing....Iam just wondering how long does it take for pregnal to go out of your system I want to make I don't get a false positive


----------



## beneathmywing

Tiff - congrats on being PUPO!!


----------



## waitingongod1

Wanting and white-congrats! !!!!
Tiff-congrats on transfer! 
Pecks- Def could just be irritation especially with an applicator. See if it last more than one day


----------



## N8ie

White- congrats, what a lovely birthday girl.

Wanting- congrats on your BFP

Pecks- try not to stress yourself out, it could just be the irritation and nothing more


----------



## tiffttc

Lala- how long are u into your ttw??

Pecks- Iam doing vaginal progesterone aswell and it does irritate ur not that far past transfer I think it's to early to b ur af my dr told me today that I won't b due my af till around the 8th give or take a day or 2 so that would b roughly 2 weeks after transfer so I don't think it's af fixed for you


----------



## Renaendel

:yipee: hooray for new bfps rolling in! Grats WhiteOrchid and Wantingbubba.

Pecks, glad you called the doctor. Yes the suppositories can cause bleeding but that sounds like a lot. You can use the suppositories rectaly as long as you aren't going to poop in an hour, less mess and no cervix irritation. Maybe take it easy today if you can. A lot of ladies say IB is always brown but mine was bright red each time, it all depends of how long the blood stays in the womb. Fx the doctor has good news. Also ask the doctor about your RH factors if you don't know. You can have heavier implantation bleeding if they don't match.

Tiffttc, Grats on being PUPO!


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

Thank you all so much!! I still can't believe it. I was up at 6am this morning and used a digi test. It seemed like the longest 3 minutes waiting to see the result but it was worth it to see the words "Pregnant"!

Congrats Wanting - that is such awesome news!! And Tiff - congrats on PUPO! The waiting is by far the hardest part of it all.

Pecks - I agree with the other girls, try not to stress too much. My info from the Dr specifically says spotting or bleeding might occur which is normal and to continue with the meds etc so please try to stay positive! :hugs:

Hi to everyone else :hi:


----------



## Hopethisyear

White - That is awesome the digi said pregnant, I'm so happy for you!

Pecks - try not to stress, is your Dr. in today?

Tiff - Congrats on being PUPO. Usually the HCG is out of your system in 10-12 days. Some ladies test out the trigger with cheap HPT. :dust:


----------



## PecksTTC

Thanks ladies. I transferred tuesday so today would be 4dp5dt. The bleeding has stopped since just before 12 (so about 7 hours now). I sent my RE an email and he called me within minutes. He was so sympathetic and made me cry more. He told me to just take it easy today and continue all my meds. He asked if I had cramps. I explained that I had yesterday and a tiny bit this morning. He said that as long as I don't have cramps today and the bleeding slows down I could be fine and it could have been implantation bleeding. He went on to say that he has some patients he himself thought were out as they seemed as they had full on periods and then still ended up getting BFP to everyone's surprise. When taking progesterone this evening it all seems fine. I have taken it before and never had a problem. AF only every started 4 days after I finished taking it.

I have not told anyone about us going through IVF, expect my mum and dad. I texted my mum this morning in my panic state, forgetting they were going away for the night with some friends. She called as soon as she could to see if I was fine. Told me that she started to crying when she saw the message and my dad (whom was driving the car with their friends in the backseat) wanted to know why she was crying. She had said she would talk to him later. She said he broke so may laws of the road to get to the rest stop ASAP so he could find out. 
Now you must understand my dad is the strong silent type. He is not one for the soft and loving fluffy things we girls crave. That was my mums job. I tell her everything and she relays it to my dad. But a few hours later my dad called me. He had snuck away from all of his friends to call and find out if I was ok and try and calm me down and let me know how much he is thinking of me and told me he loved me and wanted to take away all my pain. By that time I was ok but oh my word did I break down!! I sobbed again because it was just Soooo sweet. Sobbing now while typing it :cry: :blush: Stupid hormones.

Raendal - what are RH factors?

TIff - welcome to the pupo roller coaster. good luck for the next few weeks.

White and wanting.... Congrats again. Are you both in cloud 9? :cloud9:


----------



## Renaendel

Pecks, your parents sound like lovely people. RH factor is the plus or minus part of your blood type. If your blood type were O- but the babies was O+ then that mismatch is what can cause issues. It normally doesn't cause large issues until the second pregnancy. Your dr. Probably ran both your blood types before ivf. You just have a shot you take during pregnancy so there aren't issues. Do you know your blood type and your husbands?


https://www.babycenter.com/0_blood-test-for-rh-status-and-antibody-screen_1480.bc


----------



## MrsL4

Pecks I hope everything is getting better and it was just irritation or implantation. Sounds too early for af but that doesn't make it any easier for you! Your parents sound a lot like mine - I would sob if my dad did that too. He helped us during ivf and it was just so touching I cried like a baby too. Now when I send him ultrasound pics he goes running to my mom....saying, " look! Explain this to me! it looks bigger this time!" He is so excited it just cracks me up. 


So exciting to see some many bfp and pupos!! I'm so happy for all of yall and hope more keep coming! We all have waited long enough, that's for sure!!


----------



## waitingongod1

Pecks- bleeding has stopped is a good sign! You are not out yet!


----------



## beneathmywing

Pecks - glad to hear the bleeding has stopped!


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

Oh my goodness Pecks, you are making me cry with that story!! So amazing and so loving...

I am on Cloud 9 although concerned because I am feeling pretty crap!! I can't believe it (just as well I did the test yesterday as would have guessed by now!) - I am not even 4 weeks which is super alarming! I was really sick with my DS but that didn't start til 6 weeks.... It makes me wonder just how many are in there!!!!


----------



## waitingongod1

White- at 4 weeks I was just extremely hungry but once I hit 5 weeks I started getting sick, I thought it was early too because I heard 6 weeks is when MS kicks in... but nope.. and there is only 1 in there! So you never know! Plus with all this progesterone I am putting in my body be ready to be extremely bloated early on, it is crazy! BUT wouldn't change it for anything : ) Are you doing betas? When do you go to doctor?


----------



## wantingbubba7

Pecks, your story was so nice ! And the bleeding has stopped so that is a great sign. I have everything crossed for you :) :)


----------



## wantingbubba7

White - I did a digi and it came back not pregnant haha guess not enough HCG yet. 

Here is today's FRER at 6dp5dt :) hope everyone doesnt mind ! 


Spoiler
https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd...._=1444379530_9882888676f84d351616bf5d5c36ae42


----------



## Lalala8

Congrats White & Wanting!!!

Tiff, congrats on being PUPO! I test tomorrow :) I'm going as soon as the lab opens, lol. 

Hoping good news comes in 3's!


----------



## bettybee1

Lala good luck hun for test :) 

Waiting looking good for 11dpo xxx


----------



## waitingongod1

Lalala- good luck!

Wanting- I didn't take digital till 2 or 3 days of frer test cause I was afraid they were so faint. You will get one!


----------



## wantingbubba7

Good luck lala :)


----------



## wantingbubba7

Thanks waiting.. kinda thought it wouldnt work yet but was still like nawwww I wanna see the word pregnant haha


----------



## beneathmywing

Good luck lala!


----------



## tiffttc

Good luck lala 

Afm- Iam feeling a lot better today cramping has eased off big time it's just a waiting game from here on 

Waiting- did u test 11 days after transfer or 6 days Iam kinda confused lol


----------



## beneathmywing

Wanting -- loving your ticker!


----------



## Lalala8

Just got my :bfp: !! Hcg 83 :)


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

Yay! Congrats Lala - that is awesome news!!! Out of interest does anyone have a handy chart as to what are normal Beta level results? I know the range is big but I'm just curious as I have no idea!!

Wanting - I'm so glad I was lucky enough to get "pregnant" on my digi cause I didn't know the digital ones were so sensitive and would have been so upset if it had said not pregnant! But it just goes to show how different every test is! Your FR test lines are awesome!! :happydance:

AFM: Well I started to spot yesterday. It was minimal and brown but it was still there. Today I have had more so of course I'm trying not to panic. The rationale side of me knows it's very common esp. after IVF etc but the emotional side of me is panicking a little!! Yesterday I felt nauseous on and off all afternoon... today hasn't been so bad at all. Ive had a few spells of light headedness and headaches but that's about it. I am just hoping and praying all is ok... I might test again later, if not definitely tomorrow then blood test Tuesday morning....


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

One more question!! Do any of you know how they date IVF pregnancies??!! I was assuming I would be 4 weeks today since today is 10 days after a 4 day transfer (ie. 14 days) however I found a calculator online for IVF and if I put in the date of my transfer as day 3 (no day 4 option) it puts me as 3 weeks and 5 days today meaning I wouldn't be 4 weeks until Tuesday which is when my blood test is?!?! It also would mean (if it is right) that I got my first BFP at 3 weeks and 3 days!!?!?!? Does this sound right to anyone? I'm so confused!!


----------



## mbg81

^ I was wondering the same thing


----------



## tiffttc

White Ya u will b 4 weeks the day ur clinic is due to do ur test becoz the last time I was pregnant they told me the day I went to the clinic I 
Was 4 weeks that day and it's normal to get a bfp from 3 weeks onwards I hope that helps a bit x

Lala a big congrats I really hope this month is jinxed with bfp for us all :dust:


----------



## beneathmywing

Congrats Lala!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Lala huge congrats. That is awesome news!!!

White I wondered the same thing. I think I might ask my dr when I go in next time. 

Pecks glad the bleeding stopped. How awesome and what a blessing to have such fabulous parents. 

Afm- I have stimmed for 5 days my e2 went from 350 two days ago to 999. My dr is adding cetrotide and decreasing the gonal f from 225 to 150 and keeping the menapur at 75. My follicle count is at 23. Does this all sound okay?


----------



## wantingbubba7

Thanks ladies :) 

Tiffttc, the photo was 6days after transfer :) 

Beneathmywing, I think I got a little too excited yesterday and created my ticker haha 

Lala, congrats on your BFP woohooooo :happydance:

As for me I tested again today and the line is the same on the frer as yesterday. ... Im sooo worried now :/ I did drink a small bottle of water before bed, im hoping that is why it isnt darker :/


----------



## waitingongod1

Lalala- congrats! !!


----------



## waitingongod1

evels and ranges are averages):

DPO, 14. HCG level, 48 mIU/ml. Range: 17-119 mIU/ml.
DPO, 15. HCG level, 59 mIU/ml. Range: 17-147 mIU/ml.
DPO, 16. HCG level, 95 mIU/ml. Range: 33-223 mIU/ml.
DPO, 17. HCG level, 132 mIU/ml. Range: 17-429 mIU/ml
.DPO, 18. HCG level, 292 mIU/ml. Range: 70-758 mIU/ml.
DPO, 19. HCG level, 303 mIU/ml. Range: 111-514 mIU/ml.
DPO, 20. HCG level, 522 mIU/ml. Range: 135-1690 mIU/ml.
DPO, 21. HCG level, 1061 mIU/ml. Range: 324-4130 mIU/ml.
DPO, 22. HCG level, 1287 mIU/ml. Range: 185-3279 mIU/ml.
DPO, 23. HCG level, 2034 mIU/ml. Range: 506-4660 mIU/ml.
DPO, 24. HCG level, 2637 mIU/ml. Range: 540-10,000 mIU/ml.


----------



## wantingbubba7

Here is today and yesterdays comparison :wacko:


----------



## beneathmywing

Ttcbaby -- Not too sure on e2 numbers as I never knew mine, but 23 follies is amazing! 

Wanting -- Tomorrow's should definitely be darker as hcg doubles every 46 hours. FX for a nice, dark line tomorrow!


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

Wanting I agree with what Beneath said... Test again tomorrow and see how it is then. When do you go for your beta's? I ended up testing again this afternoon after my spotting to try and reassure myself and it was definitely positive but I would have liked it to have been a little darker as well but then I remembered it's still super early - I'm not even 4 weeks yet. I know how hard it is cause I feel the same as you but try and stay positive xxx


----------



## tiffttc

wantingbubba7 said:


> Thanks ladies :)
> 
> Tiffttc, the photo was 6days after transfer :)
> 
> Beneathmywing, I think I got a little too excited yesterday and created my ticker haha
> 
> Lala, congrats on your BFP woohooooo :happydance:
> 
> As for me I tested again today and the line is the same on the frer as yesterday. ... Im sooo worried now :/ I did drink a small bottle of water before bed, im hoping that is why it isnt darker :/

So if I do it 7days after a day 3 transfer would that be like the same length u tested at??


----------



## waitingongod1

Wanting- I don't think you'll see much of a difference day to day. Works better to see darker comparing every other day


----------



## Renaendel

Like the other ladies said, every other day especially since you aren't 4 weeks yet. Your hcg is probably doubling, but it is doubling a teeny number to start with. Plus there is no way to know if three tests in a box were from the same processing batch. Meaning that each test wont have been made with exactly the same senitivity. One could show a line at 15hcg and the other not until 22.

Fx tomorrow is waayy darker.


----------



## Hopethisyear

FX'd you ladies see some darker lines tomorrow :dust:

It sure is exciting around here lately!


----------



## cat_reversing

Congratulations lala!!!


----------



## wantingbubba7

Tiffttc ~ if you add the 7dp and the 3dt together that basically gives the amount dpo you would be if it were a "normal" cycle so to speak. So you would technically be 10dpo. Hope I'm making sense haha I tend not to explain very well. 

So today me being 7dp5dt I am technically 12dpo. 

I ended up testing again after lunch and my test came back darker :) I am so happy ~ I really started to panic. Picture in spoiler :D this was only 6 hours later ! :D 


Spoiler
https://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/hphot...=f94250321e9a1ea25d54b9c77c674f4c&oe=560E88D0

Thanks girls for your positive messages, you really made me feel better this morning :)


----------



## Hopethisyear

That's a great line Wanting...yay!!


----------



## tiffttc

Wanting ya that makes better sense to me now I think Ian just goin to try and stick it out for as long as I can anyway and YAY for the darker line so happy for u Hun


----------



## tiffttc

Pecks when are u going to test??


----------



## Wish2BMom

wow - leave for a weekend and come back to 3 BFPs and 1 PUPO!!! Congrats, ladies!! :happydance:

Pecks - I'm so happy the bleeding stopped. Your Dad sounds like mine and I would absolutely crumble if he called me and said all of that! You're lucky to have such a wonderful support system.


----------



## PecksTTC

Congrats Lala!

Not sure when I will test. My beta is next Monday and I wanted to try and hold out until Saturday or Sunday. But now I am not sure. I am at work now and decided to run to the loo (after responding to my RE's follow up email checking in on me). And I am devastated. There is blood again in my cervix. It is not quite spotting but there was "color" when I wiped. So now I almost want to go and test just to comfirm it is negative. 

I know may be grasping at straws but (warning - almost TMI) every other day during transfer (mainly during the night but in abundance today) I have a lot of watery cervical fluid. But very very watery. To The extent that my panties have felt damp as if I have wet myself. It is so awkward. Any of the ladies with BFP experienced this?


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

Pecks - I have been wearing a panty liner everyday as I am on the Progesterone suppositories but I did notice they seemed pretty wet as well.... so don't worry.

AFM: Well for now the spotting seems to have stopped as I haven't really had any since yesterday morning but that was minimal. I tested again this morning and it's still positive but not as dark as I would have liked it to have been... My only comfort is the test I used today was obviously an older batch as it doesn't say "Now detects 4 days early" which the one on Friday did so FX it's just not as sensitive... I did wake up feeling a bit nauseous so I am hoping and praying all is ok. 1 more day til my beta then one way or another I will know if everything is ok!


----------



## Wish2BMom

pecks - that's one of the things I noticed when I got my BFP. Just watery cm! none of this creamy stuff that I've been looking for for 2 years.


----------



## tiffttc

Girls how do I upload photos

Pecks I think that sounds normal I find that aswell try not to worry stress brings on a lot of things so try and relax ur not out yet hopefully we will get our bfp together


----------



## beneathmywing

Wanting -- Great line!


----------



## ttcbaby117

wanting - that is a great line! Congrats!


----------



## N8ie

Lala- congrats


----------



## wantingbubba7

Hey ladies who have their BFP, have you had AF like cramps ? I am getting them and its kinda scary :(


----------



## waitingongod1

Wanting- lots of cramping. .. almost 8 weeks and still have them sometimes...especially if on progesterone...so no worries!


----------



## tiffttc

Wanting did u have cramping in the ttw coz Iam getting that crampy feeling like af is cumin Iam 3dp3dt is it normal at this stage and I haven't had any show of blood brown or red does that sound Alrite I can't remember my symptoms the late time I got my bfp coz it was 3 yrs ago 

Ttc how did u get on in your appt today??

I hope everyone else is doin good


----------



## PecksTTC

I think i am out ladies. I have had cramps all day. I went to the bathroom and the toilet paper was stained so I checked my cervix and it is full of blood. I think the progesterone is just delaying the inevitable. I am gutted.


----------



## tiffttc

PecksTTC said:


> I think i am out ladies. I have had cramps all day. I went to the bathroom and the toilet paper was stained so I checked my cervix and it is full of blood. I think the progesterone is just delaying the inevitable. I am gutted.

Why don't you do a pregnancy test to put your mind at ease u could be surprised Iam hope your doing ok


----------



## waitingongod1

I'm sorry pecks :/


----------



## beneathmywing

Oh, no, Pecks.. so sorry =(


----------



## Hopethisyear

Pecks I am so sorry :hugs:


----------



## bettybee1

I also had cramps with both pregnancies !!! All the way through it shouldn't get painful though xxx


----------



## Wish2BMom

pecks - still HOH for you but I want to give you one of these :hugs:


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

Pecks- I am the same as Wish... HOH for you, praying and sending hugs that all will be ok :hugs: :flower:


----------



## Renaendel

Thinking of you Pecks. I hope it is just implantation bleeding. :hugs:


----------



## tiffttc

bettybee1 said:


> I also had cramps with both pregnancies !!! All the way through it shouldn't get painful though xxx

It's not painful just like light cramping more uncomfortable then anything else I wish I could just test already I sick of this already 

Sending :hugs: for you pecks


----------



## wantingbubba7

So sorry Pecks :(


----------



## wantingbubba7

Tiffttc, I've had some on and off cramping the last couple of days (I'm currently 9dp5dt) but had quite a lot yesterday. It was definitely manageable but any cramping I associate with AF so it was kinda scary. Today they have died off considerably luckily. 

My tests have stayed the same the from 7dp-9dp - they haven't gotten lighter but not darker so I'm hoping everything is ok. My digi came 1-2 weeks pregnant this morning :) :) 

How is everyone else going?


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

Well I had my first beta this morning and this afternoon got the good news that all is going great so far!! My levels were 476 which the nurse said is very high so she wasn't at all surprised I was feeling nauseous! I go back again on Thursday to make sure all is still good and they are doubling so fingers crossed - I am finally able to feel happy even though I know it is such early days. Apparently today I am 4 weeks pregnant... :)


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

Awesome news about the digi wanting! I wouldn't worry about the darkness of the tests. I tested again this morning before my beta and it was slightly darker but nothing major but then got great/ high beta results!


----------



## beneathmywing

That's a great beta number, White! Congrats!


----------



## wantingbubba7

Wooohooo great number white :) :) Congratulations :happydance: wonder how many you have in there hehe 

Thanks for that White, made me feel a lot better ~ I see all these girls with blazing FRER BFP's at 9dp5dt and mine just arent getting there. Dont get me wrong they are still quite dark though. I have my Beta test on Friday so fingers crossed for a good number like yours !


----------



## N8ie

Pecks- I'm so sorry, I hope it's just implantation bleeding 

White- wow, that's a great number


----------



## ttcbaby117

tiffttc said:


> Wanting did u have cramping in the ttw coz Iam getting that crampy feeling like af is cumin Iam 3dp3dt is it normal at this stage and I haven't had any show of blood brown or red does that sound Alrite I can't remember my symptoms the late time I got my bfp coz it was 3 yrs ago
> 
> Ttc how did u get on in your appt today??
> 
> I hope everyone else is doin good

It went well. Thank you for asking. Follies are growing I go in again tomorrow morning. Hopefully I will trigger soon I'm starting to feel heavy down there and lethargic. 



PecksTTC said:


> I think i am out ladies. I have had cramps all day. I went to the bathroom and the toilet paper was stained so I checked my cervix and it is full of blood. I think the progesterone is just delaying the inevitable. I am gutted.

Huge hugs pecks! I'm so sorry Hun. 



WhiteOrchid24 said:


> Well I had my first beta this morning and this afternoon got the good news that all is going great so far!! My levels were 476 which the nurse said is very high so she wasn't at all surprised I was feeling nauseous! I go back again on Thursday to make sure all is still good and they are doubling so fingers crossed - I am finally able to feel happy even though I know it is such early days. Apparently today I am 4 weeks pregnant... :)

What an awesome number. Congrats!!!


----------



## PecksTTC

WhiteOrchid24 said:


> Well I had my first beta this morning and this afternoon got the good news that all is going great so far!! My levels were 476 which the nurse said is very high so she wasn't at all surprised I was feeling nauseous! I go back again on Thursday to make sure all is still good and they are doubling so fingers crossed - I am finally able to feel happy even though I know it is such early days. Apparently today I am 4 weeks pregnant... :)


White that is amazing!!! Congratulations!!! :happydance: How many days post transfer are you? I know i could go back and have a look in the thread but I can be lazy like that... :blush:


----------



## Wish2BMom

awesome numbers, White!!

pecks - how are you doing today? bleeding stop?


----------



## PecksTTC

Hi ladies,

Thank you all so much for the support and virtual :hugs:! I am a big hugger much to my husbands dismay! so loved it!

This is going to be a long post so settle in... :coffee:

Wow this TTC lark is stressfull and a rollercoaster ride! Why can men not experiance this! Would serve them right.... and what on earth did women do to deserve this?!?!?!

So yesterday after my post, in absolutely tears, I emailed my RE again. He was dismayed with all the blood and could only think the my lining was now thin and we were delaying the inevitable. He suggested I come in today to check it out and then make a call. I searched all day (to the absolutely neglect of crtical work) looking for success stories of woman who had a BFP after so much blood in the cervix etc... I found none! I cried more! Then around 4:30pm i thought stuff it and decided to take a test. There was slightest of lines and i really had to squint, tilting the stick in the correct light and angle to even see it. Did not tell DH and decided i was seeing what i wanted to.

At the last minute I decided to take another test this morning with FMU before i rushed out the door for a very early meeting. I wanted to be able to cry in the privacy of my own home when i had the BFN! Well i had I sheepishly then had to tell my DH (he is vehemently against testing early) as i needed him to confirm i was not seeing things....

Spoiler


Well he was furious... but he definately saw it and did not understand as we both agreed last night it was over! But a clear BFP. What the heck! DH kept asking me to look at it again. He wanted the instructions do he could check I had done it right. Searched the internet etc... he was so perplexed.
Finally we decided i might have been pregnant but now losing it and would confirm at the RE!
(P.S Picture is fuzzy as i had to jump in the car and speed off my meeting)

So went to RE for scan this afternoon and low and behold my lining is perfect (8 and not viable would be around 4). He was perplexed on why i was bleeding so much.
So i asked him if I could have my beta today (5 days early). He said absolutely no way as it is far too early at only 8dp5dt. I admitted i took a test this am. he was disappointed with me until i showed it to him. With a huge grin he said" Well then that looks like your are pregnant. I would hug you but that would be inappropriate" I was still lying pantyless on the examination bed :blush: 

So he sent for my bloods.... and an hour later....:bfp: Beta at 164!

I am still in absolute shock. It does not feel real. Especially for it to be so high! And i have NO SYPMTOMS. My Breasts were soooo sore until Sunday. Now nothing. I still dont believe it. 
But they have told me to continue taking my meds, keep calm, ignore what my body is doing and come back to test again on friday!

DH is cautiously happy. Me too. We are still worried and expecting the worst. Friday is a big day for me. My DH positive comment was "At least we know you can pregant. Step 1 done. Lets wait to see what happens next". We are both big thinkers so i cannot expect more.

So that was may last 24 hours! A rollercoaster!!!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

CONGRATULATIONS, PECKS!!!! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
:wohoo: :ninja: :wohoo: :ninja:

maybe you have 2 nestling in and that's what's causing all of the bloody racket!!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Pecks - I'm so over the moon excited and happy for you! That is fantastic news...Congratulations!!!! Now try not to stress (I know impossible)


----------



## beneathmywing

Ahhhh, Pecks! What a time you have had!!! Fingers crossed so tight for you!!!!


----------



## bettybee1

Aw wow pecks amazing !!!!! Congrats 


White - I think you have 2 in there with a beta like that at 4 weeks !!! X


----------



## waitingongod1

Yah congrats pecks!


----------



## cat_reversing

Congrats pecks!!!!


----------



## MrsL4

WOW! Congrats Pecks!!! That is great news, what a whirlwind! Fingers crossed for Friday!!

And AWESOME beta white!!! thats great!! maybe there are two in there?! ;)


----------



## Renaendel

You did it Pecks! Maybe it was the beans snuggling in.


----------



## beneathmywing

Question for the girls who had transfer already and used progesterone supps, were you told to put it in morning of transfer? I was told to, but keep hearing mixed things.


----------



## waitingongod1

With fresh I started progesterone the day of retrevial


----------



## wantingbubba7

Congratulations Peck that is great news :D you must be over the moon!!! 

Beneath...I had transfer at 1:30pm and used my progesterone that morning as per normal :)


----------



## beneathmywing

wantingbubba7 said:


> Congratulations Peck that is great news :D you must be over the moon!!!
> 
> Beneath...I had transfer at 1:30pm and used my progesterone that morning as per normal :)


Okay! I'm sure it'll be fine. They know what they're doing!!


----------



## wantingbubba7

Tiffttc ~ how are you feeling? Have your cramps eased off? 
When will you test?


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

Pecks I am so delighted for you!! That is fantastic news!! :yipee:

Beneath - yes I did and my transfer was at 10.15am. They are used to it so don't worry.

AFM: Thanks for all the messages - I go for my 2nd beta tomorrow so really hoping it has doubled! Feeling ok now apart from a very slight headache but have had nausea on and off all day - all very manageable though :D Eeeek I am so nervous for tomorrow!!


----------



## tiffttc

wantingbubba7 said:


> Tiffttc ~ how are you feeling? Have your cramps eased off?
> When will you test?

Iam doing really good thanks for asking Ya the cramps are completely gone since yesterday I don't anything now nada I don't know if that's a good thing Iam 5dp3dt today so Iam going to try and hold off along as I can I mite test Sunday it's so hard to wait 

Pecks- OMG that's brill news Iam so happy for you hun


----------



## Wish2BMom

hang in there, tiff - as you can probably tell from this thread, CRAZY things can happen and you can get your BFP!!

white - FX'ed for today! can't wait to see those #s rise!!!

BMW - my office said to bring my Crinone with me (gel inserts, not suppository) and insert it after the transfer.


----------



## tiffttc

Thanks wish everyone that tested this month has got there bfp I hope this month is jinxed and I'll get mine aswell I trying to stay busy but it's the only thing on my mind but I have a 2 year old son so he keeps me busy it's so annoying that I can't lift him he's way to heavy to lift he's the only thing that's keeping me occupied 

Beneath- Iam on crinone gel since my er I was told to take before I go asleep but I suppose every clinic is different


----------



## beneathmywing

Thanks girls! I am officially PUPO!


----------



## tiffttc

beneathmywing said:


> Thanks girls! I am officially PUPO!

Congrats welcome to the whirlwind of the ttw how many did u transfer is it day 3 or 5


----------



## waitingongod1

Congrats beneath!


----------



## beneathmywing

tiffttc said:


> beneathmywing said:
> 
> 
> Thanks girls! I am officially PUPO!
> 
> Congrats welcome to the whirlwind of the ttw how many did u transfer is it day 3 or 5Click to expand...

Lol thanks! I had a frozen transfer of 2 day 5 embies. 




waitingongod1 said:


> Congrats beneath!


Thank you!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Beneath - Woo hoo!!!! You are PUPO...Sending lots of :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## PecksTTC

Awesome Beneath. Try to stay calm this two week! Easier said than done as I can attest too!!


----------



## N8ie

Pecks congrats

Beneath congrats on being PUPO


----------



## beneathmywing

Thanks girlies!! Any else still in tww?


----------



## bettybee1

Well done beneath !! 


Can anyone help feel like I don't know ought with these frozen cycles ! 

I started the patches last Friday! Now am in for lining check next Friday which will of been 15days is this normal ???!! She said if it's okah transfer will be Thursday 13th which I hope is wrong as my embies are day 5 not day 6 arghh!!!! X


----------



## beneathmywing

bettybee1 said:


> Well done beneath !!
> 
> 
> Can anyone help feel like I don't know ought with these frozen cycles !
> 
> I started the patches last Friday! Now am in for lining check next Friday which will of been 15days is this normal ???!! She said if it's okah transfer will be Thursday 13th which I hope is wrong as my embies are day 5 not day 6 arghh!!!! X


Thats right. I did estrogen tablets then went in after 14 days I believe and then transfer was six days later as well. Ive heard this is the norm.


----------



## wantingbubba7

Woohooo congrats on being PUPO Beneath :)


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

Congrats Beneath!! So excited for you!!! :yipee:

So I had my 2nd beta this morning but the lab must have messed up cause my clinic didn't get the results in time.. I'm so gutted. I have been so nervous and scared all day cause I have been feeling fine today, not at all nauseous....Keeping my fingers very tightly crossed that all is ok!!


----------



## beneathmywing

WhiteOrchid24 said:


> Congrats Beneath!! So excited for you!!! :yipee:
> 
> So I had my 2nd beta this morning but the lab must have messed up cause my clinic didn't get the results in time.. I'm so gutted. I have been so nervous and scared all day cause I have been feeling fine today, not at all nauseous....Keeping my fingers very tightly crossed that all is ok!!


Thanks! Sorry you didnt get your results today!!! Fx for a nice high number!


----------



## wantingbubba7

Just got my beta back, it was 132 at 11dp5dt :)


----------



## PecksTTC

wantingbubba7 said:


> Just got my beta back, it was 132 at 11dp5dt :)

Yay! Awesome numbers!!! :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Hopethisyear

Great #'s Wanting!!!!


----------



## Hopeful Cat

Wow what a lucky thread! Congrats ladies!!


----------



## beneathmywing

Awesome, wanting!


----------



## tiffttc

beneathmywing said:


> Thanks girlies!! Any else still in tww?

Me Iam 6dp3dt And Iam going crazy at this stage I wish I could test already lol


----------



## Wish2BMom

nice #s, wanting!

White - you'll be fine! you'll get the results today, right?


----------



## waitingongod1

Tiff -hang in there! 

Greats betas ladies! Welcome to the waiting game haha. .


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

Wanting that's awesome - congrats!

So i got my results back and they didn't quite double :( It came back at 829.... first test was 476. I'm trying to focus on the fact that it's still a great number and not all numbers double in exactly 48 hrs but it's still hard not to worry.... I have to go back for a 3rd test tomorrow and go from there......


----------



## tiffttc

waitingongod1 said:


> Tiff -hang in there!
> 
> Greats betas ladies! Welcome to the waiting game haha. .

Iam really trying do u think tomorrow wuld b to early to test


----------



## waitingongod1

I got a faint bfp...5dpo5dt...which you will be 7dpo3dt right? So both technically 10 days later? Mine was on a fresh I know sometimes I've heard a frozen could take a few days longer...your choice. Could get to find out early or you could be disappointed to soon...up to you. For me the anxiety was not helping me health wise and I said I just would take one everyday and was ready for a negative if I got one. .but that's just me. Keep us updated!


----------



## waitingongod1

White- I think you are fine what did your doc say about it?


----------



## bettybee1

White - it's not much of doubled though hun !!! Wouldnt worry yet ! 


Beneath - thanks hun !!! Strange this FET marklarky ! Easy though ha!


Wanting- great beta ! Well done !


Tiff - your 9dpo techincally that's when I got my bfp ! Faint though !!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

white - I wouldn't worry too much (easier said than done, I know) - I think 'double' is just a quick and dirty way they want the numbers to look. I think I asked about this and they said it's actually anywhere from 1.5x - 2x they look for in 48 hrs, so you're smack dab in that!


----------



## tiffttc

waitingongod1 said:


> I got a faint bfp...5dpo5dt...which you will be 7dpo3dt right? So both technically 10 days later? Mine was on a fresh I know sometimes I've heard a frozen could take a few days longer...your choice. Could get to find out early or you could be disappointed to soon...up to you. For me the anxiety was not helping me health wise and I said I just would take one everyday and was ready for a negative if I got one. .but that's just me. Keep us updated!

Ya I will be 7dp3dt tomorrow so I would be the length as you when u tested mine was a fresh cycle aswel so hopefully I might see something I think Iam going to test everyday from tomorrow I can't take the stress of waiting any longer Iam prepared for negative if it is but Iam feeling really different today and yesterday my boobs are killing me and my nipples are really sensitive (sorry tmi) I just feel different it's hard to explain I have also being getting hot sweats on and off all day which is unusual coz it's freezing in Ireland 



bettybee1 said:


> White - it's not much of doubled though hun !!! Wouldnt worry yet !
> 
> 
> Beneath - thanks hun !!! Strange this FET marklarky ! Easy though ha!
> 
> 
> Wanting- great beta ! Well done !
> 
> 
> Tiff - your 9dpo techincally that's when I got my bfp ! Faint though !!!

O really that's good news I feel better now I defo think I'll test in the morning but do you no how to upload a pic anytime I try it tells me the photo is to big I would really like to upload and get yer opinions


----------



## bettybee1

Am
Not sure hun I just go into post reply , then manage attachment and upload straight from iPhone i don't use computer or anything xx


----------



## Lalala8

I haven't been on in a couple days, so congrats to all the newly PUPO & BFP's out there! 

I think I mentioned that I thought I had a case of mild OHSS because I've been a little bloated ever since my extraction, but over the weekend I started to feel really bloated and I had sort of sharp pains. I was so excited to get my BFP that I didn't mention it to the nurse when she gave me the news on Sunday. Finally Monday I gave in and called the nurse to see if I should come in to see the doc. They had me come in on Tuesday, and apparently I had a _severe _case of OHSS! I had fluid in my abdomen all the way from my ovaries up to my lungs. They "tapped" me and removed a ton of fluid, but wanted me to come in again Thursday to possibly do it again if it was still bad. Well, it was still bad on Thursday, so got "tapped" again. Ugh. Hopefully that is the end of it!

Anyway, I am telling you ladies this because my doc said that most of the time OHSS can be prevented by drinking TONS of water or especially drinks with electrolytes. I thought I was drinking enough, but apparently not. And he said that being pregnant can make it much worse, which is why I kept getting worse and worse. The weird thing is I really didn't feel anything until it was really bad!

So, drink lots and lots of water, ladies! Make sure you stay hydrated!


----------



## Hopeful Cat

Thanks for the advice lalala8. Im 3dp5dt today and have been bloated the last 12 hrs or so. I had bloating during my ectopic cycle too. If it gets really bad ill call but at this point im just hoping its a really good sign :)


----------



## tiffttc

So I have just tested this morning on a first response test and I have got the slightest second line like I have to turn it to the light to c it so Iam cautiously excited I will test again in the morning and see if It gets darker


----------



## Hopeful Cat

Congrats!!!! So u are 10dpo today?


----------



## waitingongod1

Tiff-mine was that faint 10dpo. Too! Congrats. 

Lalala- take it easy! ! That stuff is serious!


----------



## tiffttc

Thanks hopeful ya Iam 7dp3dt so ya Iam 10dpo 

Waiting thanks so this this could b it for me to I can't wait for the morning Now till I test again I can't wait to c if it gets darker


----------



## wantingbubba7

Tiffttc, congrats thats awesome :) pics please... they never get old. This is such a lucky thread :) :)


----------



## beneathmywing

Congrats tiff!!!!


----------



## MrsL4

seriously - this thread has been awesome! so many bfps!!! its so great!

lala- man i hope you don't need any more drained, that can get serious! keep on the fluids!


----------



## tiffttc

Wanting I have been trying to upload a pic all day it keeps telling me the size is to big arrrgh is so annoying I will put my test tomorrow as my profile pic so ye can see it that's the only foto it will let me upload


----------



## PecksTTC

Lalala8 said:


> I think I mentioned that I thought I had a case of mild OHSS because I've been a little bloated ever since my extraction, but over the weekend I started to feel really bloated and I had sort of sharp pains. I was so excited to get my BFP that I didn't mention it to the nurse when she gave me the news on Sunday. Finally Monday I gave in and called the nurse to see if I should come in to see the doc. They had me come in on Tuesday, and apparently I had a _severe _case of OHSS! I had fluid in my abdomen all the way from my ovaries up to my lungs. They "tapped" me and removed a ton of fluid, but wanted me to come in again Thursday to possibly do it again if it was still bad. Well, it was still bad on Thursday, so got "tapped" again. Ugh. Hopefully that is the end of it!

I feel for you on. I am surprised they allowed you to do fresh. There was no way my RE would allow it with the amount of follies I had. Risk of OHSS to high.
I heard it is absolutely painful :hugs: so big hugs and hope you are feeling better.


----------



## PecksTTC

tiffttc said:


> So I have just tested this morning on a first response test and I have got the slightest second line like I have to turn it to the light to c it so Iam cautiously excited I will test again in the morning and see if It gets darker

Awesome news!! Congrats


----------



## PecksTTC

Evening ladies,
Hope you are all having a good weekend...
Went for second beta on Friday, so 10dp5dt, and it increased to 364 from 184! A big sigh of relief. The clinic said no more betas unless I freak out. Said I would so they gave me another form for bloods. I think I will it next Thursday as I want to see my betas close to 3 000. Then I don't go back until 7 weeks scan on 20 August. That is a lifetime away!!!!!!!!
They want to see sac/s and hear heartbeat by then. But that seems too early for a heartbeat right? Argh so much what ifs. Too many things can go wrong between now and then.

On that note (or somewhat related), does anyone have "symptoms" yet? I feel nothing which does not help my anxiety levels. My sore breasts went away last week Sunday. They may be making a return but it is too early to tell. I have been nauseous twice, but think it is in my head. And I am tired, but work means I am not in bed before 2am and back in the office by 8am. 
I am in no way wishing sickness on myself, but I kinda am. I just want to feel SOMETHING to help me believe we are pregnant.


----------



## N8ie

Congrats tiff


----------



## tiffttc

Thanks girls 
Pecks- I had a 7 week scan with my last pregancy and we heard the heartbeat it was really strong and a lot louder then I thought so dnt worry about not having any symptoms I didn't have any symptoms with my last pregnancy at all the whole way through I wasn't sick or anything and I had a healthy boy so dnt stress not having any symptoms isn't always a bad thing


----------



## bettybee1

Urgh Layla &#128567; feel your pain ! I had moderte Ohss but had around 2 litres in my stomach I literally put on a whole stone in 3 days ! They don't just drain over here I wish they did as i was uncomfy really bad ! 

Nah of it happen its does I drank loads all sorts and got it bad ! And mine was day after egg collection ! 


Tif- congratulation hun


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

Well after my 2nd beta not quite doubling I had to go back for a 3rd test this morning and my lovely nurse called me this evening to let me know that it tripled!!! My new beta is 2459 (from 829 2 days ago!) so I am of course delighted and super relieved!! Now no more beta tests, next up is my scan in just under 2 weeks!!! :yipee:

Lala - look after yourself girl! Sounds awful!!


----------



## tiffttc

Ok so I tested again this morning and the line is still really faint I still have to turn it to the light to c it Iam 8dp3dt today plz someone tell there's was like that to


----------



## bettybee1

Can you upload a photo ? 

It depends what you call faintx


----------



## tiffttc

It won't let me upload the line is so light Ya can barely c it in a foto I think Iam going to wait a few days and then test again because if Iam pregnant it will defo show up properly by then but I just don't no now Iam kinda disheartened now


----------



## waitingongod1

Tiff mine was faint first 2 days. 3 day took a digital and said pregnant

Pecks- I saw a heartbeat at 5week5day us. Then heard hb at 6week5day. And even stronger at 7weekd5days. Also until I was 5 weeks my symptoms were just very tired and started to get hungry a lot. Like needed a snack in the middle of night hungry. Everybody is different . I'm past 8 weeks and many say their boobs are killing them and mine haven't really hurt that much. Morning sickness set in early for me at 5 weeks 2 days. Good luck!


----------



## Renaendel

Tiffttc, could you upload it to a program like photobucket and give us a link instead of attaching it?

Any line is a great sign right now.


----------



## bettybee1

White - wow congrats so glad it has doubled I think u have twins in there !!! X


----------



## ttcbaby117

Lalala8 said:


> I haven't been on in a couple days, so congrats to all the newly PUPO & BFP's out there!
> 
> I think I mentioned that I thought I had a case of mild OHSS because I've been a little bloated ever since my extraction, but over the weekend I started to feel really bloated and I had sort of sharp pains. I was so excited to get my BFP that I didn't mention it to the nurse when she gave me the news on Sunday. Finally Monday I gave in and called the nurse to see if I should come in to see the doc. They had me come in on Tuesday, and apparently I had a _severe _case of OHSS! I had fluid in my abdomen all the way from my ovaries up to my lungs. They "tapped" me and removed a ton of fluid, but wanted me to come in again Thursday to possibly do it again if it was still bad. Well, it was still bad on Thursday, so got "tapped" again. Ugh. Hopefully that is the end of it!
> 
> Anyway, I am telling you ladies this because my doc said that most of the time OHSS can be prevented by drinking TONS of water or especially drinks with electrolytes. I thought I was drinking enough, but apparently not. And he said that being pregnant can make it much worse, which is why I kept getting worse and worse. The weird thing is I really didn't feel anything until it was really bad!
> 
> So, drink lots and lots of water, ladies! Make sure you stay hydrated!

Wow I am going through a similar thing now and I am not sure if they will do the transfer. How many eggs did they retrieve from you?


Congrats to all the raising betas! I am so happy for you ladies!

afm - They retrieved 20 eggs yesterday, I found out this morning, all fertilized naturally but only 11 look like they will make it to day 5...I am very please with this report....woohoo!

My only concern is that I am suffering some mild OHSS. My abdomen was swollen like I was 6 month pregnant and I was having trouble breathing. I gained 10 lbs yesterday which was scary! I phoned the doctor and he told me I was dehydrated and I need to up my fluid intake. So in all I drank about 200 oz of Gatorade and started peeing like a racehorse. So My abdomen is still swollen but I am on the mend. 

Now the question is will I do the transfer. The Dr said on the phone yesterday that they are going to want to see me tomorrow to make a decision. I know I don't want to go through what I went through yesterday again but at the same time I don't want to delay my transfer.


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

TTC - I understand how desperately you want to do the transfer and not have to do a FET but you have to make sure you feel ok. I was made to do a FET after they retrieved 16 and I had no symptoms or signs of OHSS. They made the decision based on the amount of eggs. The big problem is OHSS can be controlled AS LONG as you don't get pregnant - if you have OHSS and get pregnant it just gets worse and can be very, very serious. Hopefully you are ok but just try to bare that in mind... I do understand how tough it is, I really didn't want to do a FET but it worked out for the best and I didn't have to worry about anything... :hugs:


----------



## tiffttc

Renaendel said:


> Tiffttc, could you upload it to a program like photobucket and give us a link instead of attaching it?
> 
> Any line is a great sign right now.

I tried it and I think this is the link 
https://i51.photobucket.com/albums/...E-1BEF-4E93-A41F-6A72D9614F3B_zpshkwq3xoy.jpg


----------



## tiffttc

Let me if you can see anything Iam beginning to think Iam seeing things &#11014;&#65039;&#11014;&#65039;&#11014;&#65039;


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

I tried it and I think this is the link 
https://i51.photobucket.com/albums/...E-1BEF-4E93-A41F-6A72D9614F3B_zpshkwq3xoy.jpg[/QUOTE]

Unfortunately when I try to look it says it has been removed by the user....


----------



## beneathmywing

Tiff - i cant see it either


----------



## tiffttc

I don't no which link is the right one I'll just post all four it's showing me


----------



## tiffttc

https://i51.photobucket.com/albums/...7-8823-41C3-A182-6AC18918E4D5_zpsyh1apjg4.png


----------



## tiffttc

I think this works
https://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f386/tiffanyconroy/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-08/61407547-8823-41C3-A182-6AC18918E4D5_zpsyh1apjg4.png


----------



## PecksTTC

I saw the link and there is a faint line!!! Give it a few more days and try again!!! Looking good though.


----------



## beneathmywing

I see that line, Tiff! I agree.. Just a few days!


----------



## tiffttc

Thanks girls at least now I don't think Iam seeing things lol


----------



## wantingbubba7

I can see it woohooooo :) congrats tiff x


----------



## waitingongod1

I can see line too!!

Ttcbaby- I know you don't want to freeze...and I wouldn't want to either...but 1st trimester is NOT a piece of cake and doing it right after ivf I am puking and bloated already and still sore just from shots...so couldn't imagine with ohss. ..so accept what the doctors think is best and just trust it will be fine.


----------



## wantingbubba7

Beneath, how are you going? Will you test before beta? :)


----------



## ttcbaby117

Thanks ladies I know you are right. This has been horrible and maybe freezing all is a good idea. I just don't want to lose any of 11 of them.


----------



## beneathmywing

wantingbubba7 said:


> Beneath, how are you going? Will you test before beta? :)

Im doing good! I will most likely test before beta lol


----------



## Renaendel

You are not seeing things, there is a faint faint line. YAY! FX for progression!!!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Tiff - I see the line too!

TTC - I know you want to transfer ASAP, but make sure your body is ready. Don't rush things and make it harder for yourself.

Beneath - I can't wait for you to test!

AFM - I fly over for my last scan & lab tomorrow and if all is ok then transfer will be the following Monday. I'm a little worried though because today I had lots of EWCM. I'm on estrace 3xday so I don't think I'm supposed to ovulate and not sure what will happen if I do. I'm going to ask DR tomorrow, I hope this cycle isn't cancelled. I could be PUPO in 8 days!!!


----------



## wantingbubba7

Second beta in and it's 498!!! Woohooo :) 
So at 11dp5dt was 132 and then today's was 14dp5dt! 
Feel soooo much better now :)


----------



## Hopethisyear

Wanting - That is fantastic news :happy dance: Congratulations!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

Yay wanting!! It's such a relief isn't it? :hugs:


----------



## wantingbubba7

Thank you :) such a relief its gone right up :)


----------



## tiffttc

Girls I tink Iam out I tested again this morning and I can't see any second line nothing so I don't know why there was one yesterday and none today Iam 9dp3dt so there should be something on it right?? I duno Iam gutted now


----------



## wantingbubba7

I'm sorry Tiff :( was your wee diluted? Considering that your tests are still very early might not have shown because of that.... ?
Hope this is the case, fingers crossed for tomorrows test xx
Big hugs :hugs:


----------



## tiffttc

Wanting- It was my first wee in the morning so prob not I think Iam just going to wait till Friday and do the test the clinic gave me and then I will no for definite but Iam not very hopeful and Ya it's still early so Iam hoping these next 5 days make a difference somehow


----------



## waitingongod1

Tiff- testing with a digital will give you a definite answer without guessing lines


----------



## tiffttc

waitingongod1 said:


> Tiff- testing with a digital will give you a definite answer without guessing lines

Ya I think Iam just going to wait Iam to emotionally drained to do anyone Iam just going to throw myself into work and forget about it for the next 5 days whatever will be will be


----------



## Wish2BMom

my, you girls were busy over the weekend!!

White - WOOO!!! That's an amazing number! Congrats!!

wanting - also an awesome beta - so happy to see these numbers rising!

tiff - hang in there. Maybe you got the tail end of the trigger shot leaving your body? You could not even implant until 10dpo, so keep a PMA until Friday! We all will for you!!

hope - I can't wait to hear how your appt goes today. PUPO in T-7!

I'm so sorry to anyone I forgot that had news - 5 pages was a lot to try to remember! :)


----------



## tiffttc

Wish- Ya I think I got the end of the trigger which would explain the line getting lighter is it possible to get a negative 9dp3dt but still get a positive 5 days later??


----------



## bettybee1

Tiff - the trigger can last upto 12 days of you had 10,000mlu!! 
Am really sorry it's not there now it could of been a chemical as well but usually your line would stay faint till you bleed sorry hun your in limbo been there and it feels awful but you will be fine either way xxxx


----------



## Wish2BMom

yep! so this is why I actually didn't test before my beta - who knows what kind of tricks my body would play on me! :wacko:
So my fingers and toes are still crossed for you, tiff!! hold tight until Friday!!
And yes, I'd say it's possible for you to get a BFP 5 days after - you can implant up to 12dpo. So 3 days after that would be when you'd want to test. AHH!!


----------



## MrsL4

Tff- two week wait is horrible - mind and body can play tricks. Just try to focus on something else or it could drive you insane


I am 10 weeks today - my last REI appt at 8 weeks said two more weeks of estrace and crinone--- which would be today. A little nervous to stop. When did yall stop or has your REI mentioned it?


----------



## beneathmywing

Tiff -- The trigger can be evil! I hope that line comes back for you soon!

AFM: 4dp6dt here and BFN this morning, I know it's still early, but still a bummer! When did you fet girls get your bfps?


----------



## Hopeful Cat

I got a faint positive yesterday arvo at 10dpo (5dp5dt)...now im praying it wasnt trigger :s i had an FET but had a trigger also to bring on ovulation


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

Tiff - I'm still HOH for you! You could definitely still get a BFP so I agree with the others try and stay as busy as you can for a few more days then test again... I swear after EVERYTHING we go through the 2ww is the hardest part - worse than the injections!

MrsL - I was told I need to take my progesterone and estrogen until I am 11 or 12 weeks.... but I'm sure every Dr is different... I understand your nervousness but I'm sure all will be ok.

Beneath - I got my first BFP at 8dp3dt and I had no trigger shot. Everyone is so different though and our bodies are all so unique so I wouldn't worry, it's still early.

:hi: to everyone else x


----------



## Renaendel

Tiff and hopefulcat, keep us updated at the next test!


----------



## waitingongod1

Tiff- keep your head up. I'm sorry for the Rollercoaster

MrsL- yah! 10 weeks. I'm 8 now! Met with my ob and he said 10 weeks. I have an appointment that week to make sure everything is normal before he says no more! I am nervous but so excited to be done with them. Have you had any mild cramping/twinges/sharp pains these last weeks?


----------



## MrsL4

waiting - yes i did, but they continue to lessen in severity and frequency --- i felt like i had mild cramping from weeks 5-7 (maybe 8?) , now it is maybe two times a week? still haven't had much nausea....although a lot of foods don't sound good. when i do get nauseated, it is usually around dinner time - maybe i have dinner sickness ;)

how are you feeling? 

still so excited :happydance:


----------



## Hopethisyear

Tiff - I hope that lines shows up nice and dark for you.

MrsL- Happy 10 weeks!! Sorry I can't answer your question as I haven't made it that far.

Beneath - It's still early hun :dust: Hopefully tomorrow will be a nice dark BFP

Hopeful - Did you test out your trigger? Can't wait to hear what tomorrows looks like.

Waiting - Congrats on 8 weeks!!!

AFM - Had my last scan today and lining is at 9.25 so RE said I will be ready for transfer on 8/10! One week from today I will be PUPO!!!


----------



## beneathmywing

Hopethisyear said:


> Tiff - I hope that lines shows up nice and dark for you.
> 
> MrsL- Happy 10 weeks!! Sorry I can't answer your question as I haven't made it that far.
> 
> Beneath - It's still early hun :dust: Hopefully tomorrow will be a nice dark BFP
> 
> Hopeful - Did you test out your trigger? Can't wait to hear what tomorrows looks like.
> 
> Waiting - Congrats on 8 weeks!!!
> 
> AFM - Had my last scan today and lining is at 9.25 so RE said I will be ready for transfer on 8/10! One week from today I will be PUPO!!!



I hope so! Great lining hun. You will be PUPO in no time.


----------



## bettybee1

Hope - how exiting hun !!! I should be 3 days behind you if am on schedule and everything is okay ! 9 is a great lining and will only get thicker :D!!! 
When do you start your pessaries ? Xx


----------



## waitingongod1

Hope- PUPO soon! Yah! 

Mrsl- still pretty sick. Throw up 1-3 times a day. Night time is worse for me too. Had a little scare last week with bleeding but hopefully won't have anymore of that and I've had 3 very good ultrasounds


----------



## ttcbaby117

Beneath I wouldn't count yourself out yet. Frosties usually take longer to implant from what I've read.


----------



## beneathmywing

I got a faint line this morning! I just want to make sure its not an evap since im using cheapies.. So if it gets darker ill get frers!


----------



## bettybee1

Beneath- woop for the line :) ek bet if you used a frer it would be clear xxx


----------



## tiffttc

Congrats beneath and hopeful so happy for ye 

Amf- I have been goggleing the hell out of story's that people tested negative at 9dp3dt and then tested positive at 11dp3dt and some didn't get a positive until 12dp3dt and I noticed that 90% of people this has happened to all had 3dt so Iam really hoping Iam one of these coz if this doesn't work I won't be able to do it again until this time next year as we didn't get anything to freeze so we have to pay for a fresh cycle all over again which we can't afford for ages if Iam not pregnant Iam going to cry for a month so for now Iam keeping a pma I also am feeling really bloated and I think my boobs have grown a cup size but Iam still blaming the evil progesterone for this Iam convinced my body and mind are playing tricks with me and I have barred myself from buying anymore frer so I only have the pregnancy test my clinic gave me so I was told to do it sat but Iam doin it Friday so I can ring my clinic crying I dnt think I would be able to wait the weekend sorry for the rant


----------



## Renaendel

:hugs::hugs: tiff


----------



## Hopethisyear

Beneath - Yippee! It will get darker. 

Tif - :hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

tiff :hugs: and :dust:

BMW - wohoooo!! I hope it's darker tomorrow!!


----------



## PecksTTC

Evening ladies, :hi:

Trying to catch up on the goings on...

Wanting - increase in Beta is awesome! Congrats.
Hopeful Cat - will tentatively say congrats... really hope it is not the trigger.
Beneath - was going to say wait it out a bit longer. I had my BFP (under huge stress if you read back) on 8dp5dt. But if you have a faint positive then that is something to hold on to!!
Hope - Nearly PUPO! Awesome news.
TIFF - Wait it out... just a little longer!

AFM - Could not last until thursday and went from my third (and think last) Beta this morning. Progression results are as follows:
8DP5DT - 164
10DP5DT - 365
14DP5DT - 1 523 :happydance:

Yesterday should have been my first Beta but since i freaked out and testest earlier i almost feel cheated. Does that make sense? If i had waited until yesterday i would have been so excited to see those levels for my first test and then would have hopfully seen them go over 3 000 before the end of the week. I could go for another test this week but i dont think it will help me relax!

I am so happy about the increase in the levels but i can't allow myself to enjoy it! I am so freaked out about what could go wrong in the next few weeks. What if it is a blighted ovum when we go for our scan on the 20th? no monitoring of HCG levels could help in calming this fear and IT MIMICS A NORMAL PREGNANCY - even with doubling beta levels and other symptoms. How unfair is that? :shrug:
So a i read that a BO is a result of chromosonal deficiencies and that has made me freak out more. We did not do the genetic testing before transfer as RE advised against it at this stage. We also went from 19 fertilsed embies to just 2 blasts! Does that mean the other 17 had abnormalities? And what are the chances that these 2 were the only ones that did not!
Oh my word i am F.R.E.A.K.I.N.G out!!! ](*,)

This infertility roller coaster we are all on is so freakin' unfair. I wish i was blissfully unaware of absolutely everything that could go wrong the way so many other women are!! I decided to join the April 2016 babies board in the pregancy section - at the moment i am just silently stalking until i am certain of all of this - but it does not seem real without all my IVF/ICSI and fellow strugglers! Most of the women have been TTC for only a few months with very little of the angst we have all been through or are going through.

On a side - semi related note - I have no symptoms at all! Semi tender breasts (but nothing as bad as my PMS) and a few icky moments but could be down to anything. Not helping my anxiety levels.
For those with you BFP - when did the symptoms really start?


----------



## ttcbaby117

Beneath -awesome. I can't wait to see the frer!!! 

Tiff so sorry Hun. I hope it is just a late implanter. 

Afm- still waiting on my clotting test but all others were ok except protein is low. I am not much of a meat eater. So de did my OHSS is controlled and we are on for my transfer on Friday. Whoop whoop!


----------



## Wish2BMom

pecks - if it helps at all, my doc told me that once beta levels reach over 2k (or 3?), they don't keep doubling or whatnot. They kinda just rise... so getting more tests now would just be a waste of your money and time. 
Try to remain calm and enjoy what you have now - you can't control what may happen and if it doesn't happen at all, look at all of the time you spent worrying when you could have been enjoying! this was wise wisdom given to me when I got my BFP. :)


_full disclosure but not to make you fret - mine didn't end well but I was very thankful for the time I had with my little lentil bean and can't wait for it to hopefully happen again._


----------



## waitingongod1

Pecks- my first symptoms were around 4 weeks. Peeing a lot. Hungry a lot. And very boated. Morning sickness started 5 weeks. Everyone is different though


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

Pecks - it's so hard to relax.... I understand how you feel. I was SO relieved to get my beta levels but now my focus is all on my scan next week. I hope I can relax more after that but deep down I know i'll have another goal to focus on like another scan!

TBH as for symptoms I felt ick before I even tested - in fact that's why I did end up testing early but they seem to come and go. Today I'm apparently 5 weeks and I have had no nausea but mild headaches on and off, mild heartburn, super tired and feeling super cranky!! Yesterday though and the day before I was really quite nauseous. Of course the lack of nausea today makes me worry but at the same time I know just to enjoy it cause for all I know tomorrow I could be throwing up! It's such a horrible roller coaster but the best thing you can do as I keep telling myself is to relax as much as possible and enjoy each day that you know you are pregnant. This is also my 2nd pregnancy which could be a reason why my symptoms started so early and of course there is also a slight chance that I have 2 growing in there! (Although I think 1) Sending hugs :hugs:


----------



## PecksTTC

Wish2BMom said:


> _full disclosure but not to make you fret - mine didn't end well but I was very thankful for the time I had with my little lentil bean and can't wait for it to hopefully happen again._

Thank you!! But oh my word... somewhere along my self absorbed journey I missed that you miscarried! I am so sorry and hoe you are on the mend!! :cry: :hug:


----------



## waitingongod1

White- early on nausea was off and on and once I got further along it is every day! !! Blah. .I throw up 1-3 times a day!


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

Waiting you poor thing :hugs: I feel your pain cause when I was pregnant with my DS st my worst I was sick 7 times a day.... It's just awful. I'm preparing myself for the worst but hoping for the best! The only thing that makes it semi ok is knowing it will pass and when you have your healthy little baby then it was worth it &#128522;


----------



## Hopethisyear

Betty - I start PIO and other meds tomorrow.

Pecks - great numbers!!!!!

TTC - :dust: for transfer Friday!!!!


----------



## wantingbubba7

I just watched this and I was a blubbering mess haha very powerful! 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JqfGqOx2iDQ


----------



## wantingbubba7

Todays beta for 16dp5dt and it was 1110 :) more then doubled in 48 hours woohooo I feel very relieved.
Now to wait for my scan on the 17th :thumbup: 

Hope everyone is well :) xx


----------



## beneathmywing

wantingbubba7 said:


> Todays beta for 16dp5dt and it was 1110 :) more then doubled in 48 hours woohooo I feel very relieved.
> Now to wait for my scan on the 17th :thumbup:
> 
> Hope everyone is well :) xx

That's awesome! Great number!!!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

pecks - grrrrrrl psshhhh - don't worry about it. I'm doing fine, thank you. I'm still waiting for my first AF so I'm in the waiting game, anxious to get started on cycle 2 (or maybe 'au natch' in between???) Hopefully Sept for me!

wanting - awesome numbers!!

BMW - you know I know you tested today....darker??? how are you feeling? still sinus-y and such?


----------



## beneathmywing

Wish2BMom said:


> pecks - grrrrrrl psshhhh - don't worry about it. I'm doing fine, thank you. I'm still waiting for my first AF so I'm in the waiting game, anxious to get started on cycle 2 (or maybe 'au natch' in between???) Hopefully Sept for me!
> 
> wanting - awesome numbers!!
> 
> BMW - you know I know you tested today....darker??? how are you feeling? still sinus-y and such?

I did! Its a little darker today. Im picking up frers today for tomorrow morning!! I am soo sick! My throat is killing me, i barely have a voice and have this stupid dry cough. I guess getting sick was a good sign!


----------



## Wish2BMom

:wohoo: :happydance: :ninja:
trying not to celebrate too soon but I can't help myself!


----------



## Wish2BMom

ok, wanting....we need to have a talk. I don't like to cry and that got me!!! Esp the heartbeat one!


----------



## tiffttc

Wanting Iam crying like a baby after watching that 

Beneath that's brill OMG Iam soooo happy for u fixed it keeps getting darker

Afm- I have been feel nausea since yday evening and again today and Iam still bloated but other then that I feel completely normal I don't no what's going on with me but I hope it's good Iam keeping a pma till Friday


----------



## waitingongod1

Beneath I had a very sore throat first week pregnant


----------



## Hopethisyear

Wanting - Great #'s!!!


----------



## PecksTTC

Spotting again today ladies. Started just when I wiped this morning. But a lot more this evening after it eased off in the middle of the day. With mild cramps. A brownish color but a little pinkish this evening.
Ugh thought I was done with the spotting / bleeding last week. Trying not to freak out.


----------



## beneathmywing

Wish2BMom said:


> :wohoo: :happydance: :ninja:
> trying not to celebrate too soon but I can't help myself!

hahah! I feel the same way. Really trying to tame my excitement.




tiffttc said:


> Wanting Iam crying like a baby after watching that
> 
> Beneath that's brill OMG Iam soooo happy for u fixed it keeps getting darker
> 
> Afm- I have been feel nausea since yday evening and again today and Iam still bloated but other then that I feel completely normal I don't no what's going on with me but I hope it's good Iam keeping a pma till Friday

Thanks hun!!! FX for you!!! 



waitingongod1 said:


> Beneath I had a very sore throat first week pregnant

Apparently it's a good sign, huh?!


----------



## beneathmywing

PecksTTC said:


> Spotting again today ladies. Started just when I wiped this morning. But a lot more this evening after it eased off in the middle of the day. With mild cramps. A brownish color but a little pinkish this evening.
> Ugh thought I was done with the spotting / bleeding last week. Trying not to freak out.


Hope it's all normal stuff, hun!!! Stay positive :hugs:


----------



## waitingongod1

Pecks are you on progesterone? Especially suppositories can make you spot.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hopethisyear said:


> Betty - I start PIO and other meds tomorrow.
> 
> Pecks - great numbers!!!!!
> 
> TTC - :dust: for transfer Friday!!!!

Thank you they moved it to Thursday I am so excited!!



wantingbubba7 said:


> Todays beta for 16dp5dt and it was 1110 :) more then doubled in 48 hours woohooo I feel very relieved.
> Now to wait for my scan on the 17th :thumbup:
> 
> Hope everyone is well :) xx

Woohoo awesome numbers!!!



beneathmywing said:


> Wish2BMom said:
> 
> 
> pecks - grrrrrrl psshhhh - don't worry about it. I'm doing fine, thank you. I'm still waiting for my first AF so I'm in the waiting game, anxious to get started on cycle 2 (or maybe 'au natch' in between???) Hopefully Sept for me!
> 
> wanting - awesome numbers!!
> 
> BMW - you know I know you tested today....darker??? how are you feeling? still sinus-y and such?
> 
> I did! Its a little darker today. Im picking up frers today for tomorrow morning!! I am soo sick! My throat is killing me, i barely have a voice and have this stupid dry cough. I guess getting sick was a good sign!Click to expand...

Girl I think you are pregnant woohoo!!

White orchid- I think pg symptoms come and go in waves so don't worry if you don't feel as nauseous as you did!

Afm- like I said above my embies are ready. I'm doing a 5 day transfer tomorrow morning. I'm so excited to be pregnant. Wish me luck!!!


----------



## PecksTTC

Good luck TTC baby!! You will soon be Pupo!!!


----------



## waitingongod1

Ttc-good luck!


----------



## beneathmywing

Good luck ttc!!!


Took a frer this morning. I am 7dp6dt. I feel like I should be getting darker lines, but I did only get a faint bfp two days ago so I think this is about right!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12.1 KB
Views: 20


----------



## wantingbubba7

Looks great beneath... mine were about the same as that :)
Woohoooooo


----------



## beneathmywing

wantingbubba7 said:


> Looks great beneath... mine were about the same as that :)
> Woohoooooo

Yayyy! It did dry up darker! As long as it continues to get darker then I am happy ;)


----------



## tiffttc

Beneath woohoo ur defo pregnant a line is a line it wouldn't be there if u wernt pregnant congrats 

Pecks try not to freak out I no harder said then done but it could be the progestrone your on


----------



## beneathmywing

tiffttc said:


> Beneath woohoo ur defo pregnant a line is a line it wouldn't be there if u wernt pregnant congrats
> 
> Pecks try not to freak out I no harder said then done but it could be the progestrone your on

Thank you!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Hooray for you, BMW!!!!! Congrats!!!

ttc - good luck today!! Happy PUPO Day!


----------



## PecksTTC

Can see it this this time Beneath! Congrats


----------



## N8ie

This thread moves so Fast. 

Pecks- I hope it's nothing to worry about. Please keep us updated 
Ttc- all the best


----------



## bettybee1

Well had my scan ! Lining at 11mm!!! Ready for transfer next Thursday !!! 
We're gonnb to thaw 2!!! 

Hope is yours today ??


----------



## beneathmywing

Betty - thats a great lining!! Thursday will be here in no time


----------



## tiffttc

Hi girls just letting ye all no I got my bfn this morning I guess this wasn't meant to be my month the only good thing I can say is that I already have a ds so he makes it Easyer I don't think I would get through this if I didn't have him thanks girls for all yer support I don't no when I'll be doin ivf again but I really want to start again as soon as possible I guess it's time to start saving again and to everyone that's pregnant I hope ye have a healthy and happy pregnancy children are a true blessing from God x


----------



## Hopethisyear

Tiff - Sorry hun. Enjoy your DS and hopefully you can do ivf again soon. 

Betty - Awesome lining. My Transfer is Monday, just 3 days before you.


----------



## beneathmywing

Tiff -- so sorry to hear this, hun :hugs:


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

I'm so sorry to hear that Tiff. :hugs: Look after yourself and enjoy every moment with your DS x


----------



## Wish2BMom

i'm so sorry, tiff :hugs: I'm glad DS is your source of joy right now.

great lining, betty!


----------



## ttcbaby117

So sorry ttiff! Ltttc can be so full of disappointments. It sucks. 

Beneath I think congrats are in order&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;

Afm I am Pupo with 2 amazing embies. I also hot 3 Frosties. I'm taking it easy now.


----------



## beneathmywing

ttcbaby117 said:


> So sorry ttiff! Ltttc can be so full of disappointments. It sucks.
> 
> Beneath I think congrats are in order&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;
> 
> Afm I am Pupo with 2 amazing embies. I also hot 3 Frosties. I'm taking it easy now.



Waiting for beta! Im sooo nervous!


Congrats on being PUPO and for the frosties!! Yayaya


----------



## Wish2BMom

ttc - happy PUPO day to you!!! that's great that you got 3 frosties too!

BMW - OMGOMGOMGOMG!!


----------



## N8ie

Betty- wow, I'm excited for you.

Tiff- sorry to hear that. Sending hugs your way 

Hope- Monday is around the corner. Wishing you all the best

Beneath- when is your beta? Congrats on being PUPO 

Ttc- congrats on being PUPO


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

Beneath will you get your results today?! x


----------



## beneathmywing

Sooo beta was a 35. Feeling bummed. I asked if that was OK and my nurse said they arent concerned because with frozen transfers they do start off slow sometimes so the second number is the number that really matters so we'll see.. Next beta isnt till Tuesday.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Fxed for Tuesday beneath. All we have is hope during this very trying process. Try to hang on to the endless possibilities.


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

Try to stay positive Beneath but I understand how hard it is - this journey is nothing but 1 worry after another.... How many days were you today? I wonder why they are waiting til tuesday to do another test and not in 48 hours? Keeping my fingers tightly crossed for you :hugs:

Out of interest, I was just curious - is anyone on this thread that got their BFP having more than 1 baby? I can't remember but I know quite a few transferred more than 1 embryo and just wondering if we have any twins here?! Happy Friday ladies x


----------



## beneathmywing

WhiteOrchid24 said:


> Try to stay positive Beneath but I understand how hard it is - this journey is nothing but 1 worry after another.... How many days were you today? I wonder why they are waiting til tuesday to do another test and not in 48 hours? Keeping my fingers tightly crossed for you :hugs:
> 
> Out of interest, I was just curious - is anyone on this thread that got their BFP having more than 1 baby? I can't remember but I know quite a few transferred more than 1 embryo and just wondering if we have any twins here?! Happy Friday ladies x

I actually started spotting about an hour ago too.. I have a bad feeling this is a chemical :cry: i am trying to stay positive and relax. Im 8dp6dt today. I have to wait till Tuesday because they dont do betas on the weekend.


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

Sending hugs but still HOH for you Beneath. I spotted the day after I got my BFP on and off lightly for 3 days. I understand how you are feeling and we are here if you need to talk :hug:


----------



## jsquared

**butting in to offer a bit of hope to BMW**

My beta at 11dp5dt was 92--which means I'd have probably been close to where you are at the equivalent of 14dpo. My RE wasn't worried. I also had a FET, and I also had light spotting the night of 9dp5dt and a little the next morning. I thought it was over. I'll be 8 weeks tomorrow--baby is measuring a day ahead with a nice heartbeat. 

Hang in there. You sound an awful lot like me. :flower:


----------



## beneathmywing

jsquared said:


> **butting in to offer a bit of hope to BMW**
> 
> My beta at 11dp5dt was 92--which means I'd have probably been close to where you are at the equivalent of 14dpo. My RE wasn't worried. I also had a FET, and I also had light spotting the night of 9dp5dt and a little the next morning. I thought it was over. I'll be 8 weeks tomorrow--baby is measuring a day ahead with a nice heartbeat.
> 
> Hang in there. You sound an awful lot like me. :flower:

Ahh thank you so much for that! I needed to hear this. I am soooo scared this is done, but you've given me some hope.


----------



## jsquared

You are very welcome :) I've got everything crossed for you! 35 is not a scary beta for 8dp6dt. You are definitely still in the game.


----------



## waitingongod1

I'll be 9 weeks tomorrow and I still spot on and off from progesterone and after ultrasounds...I hate it. But it is what it is. Baby is great though!


----------



## N8ie

Beneath- don't lose hope. 

Wanting- 9 weeks already? Wow. 

I'm going for the endometrial scratch on Tuesday and starting with mini IVF mid August.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Beneath - Praying that everything is ok for you!


----------



## PecksTTC

Hi ladies

Ttiff I am so sad for you.

Beneath keep hope... Maybe the story of my week will help. I am still freaking out and so scared but trying to remain positive...

Not all bleeding is "bad" according to my RE. Hard to believe and easy to say. Remember I had really heavy bleeding when I implanted around 4dp5dt and then spotted for a week after. Started spotting Brown blood again this Wednesday and tried to stay calm... Then Thursday night arrived!!!
Murphy's law I had started to calm down and be positive. In fact I got my 3+ on my digi test that morning. I was cramping a little and thought it was normal and as long as the spotting stayed brown and only when I wiped I was happy. During the day the spotting had all but stopped. I have been working crazy hours lately so decided to come home from work early and try get a decent night sleep. DH and I climbed into bed at 9pm. I had been in bed for no more than 5 minutes when I felt a gush. First I thought I had wet myself (no idea why) or excess cervical fluid the way I had before my BFP.
However by the time I walked the 5 feet from my bed to my toilet the blood was running down my leg (tmi sorry) and the amount of bright red blood that was pouring out of me was frightening. There was one small clot. Funnily enough I remained very calm and told my husband we were miscarrying. There was no way we were not. We did not go to ER as I felt there was nothing they could do. I emailed my RE he said it did not sound good but to come in for a scan as soon as I could on Friday morning. Before DH fell asleep I could see he had been crying and then in morning he had tears too. Broke my heart.
So on Friday at 8am I was there for a scan and although still bleeding it was very light. My RE said he did not to expect to see anything so soon but the lining and depending on the thickness of the lining it would indicate the viability. He also mentioned that 9 out 10 women who bleed in the first trimester are actually ok.anyway while he was chatting to me during the scan he went very still and then started laughing. He found my sac (was not expecting it for this early) and said it could not be more perfect. Perfectly round with a large haze of placenta. There was a little dot that he anticipated will be the start of the fetal pole but is definitely too soon to confirm) and at the moment it is a perfectly viable pregnancy. Then I broke down. I had accepted we had lost our LO and then to have a hope again was almost too much. I am not sure how much of this emotional roller coaster I can handle. So I think I am just going to be a bleeder my entire pregnancy. He said a lot of women bleed until 17 weeks. He did not call it this, but he explain it to something similar to SCH. I hope it this and not the start of a miscarriage although the Dr was fairly confident all would be ok.

We have been brainwashed to believe all bleeding means the end. But as of today I am still pregnant with a beautiful unexpected picture of my sac. Still petrified and scared every time I go to the toilet. Spotting a little but spotting I can deal with. The gush I don't think I could handle again.

So beneath stay positive and don't let it get the best of you the way I have. You are very early to have you beta tested so let's hope you. Have awesome rising levels next week!!


Almost forgot... Yay TTC!! 2 week wait roller coaster begins now!


----------



## beneathmywing

PecksTTC said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Ttiff I am so sad for you.
> 
> Beneath keep hope... Maybe the story of my week will help. I am still freaking out and so scared but trying to remain positive...
> 
> Not all bleeding is "bad" according to my RE. Hard to believe and easy to say. Remember I had really heavy bleeding when I implanted around 4dp5dt and then spotted for a week after. Started spotting Brown blood again this Wednesday and tried to stay calm... Then Thursday night arrived!!!
> Murphy's law I had started to calm down and be positive. In fact I got my 3+ on my digi test that morning. I was cramping a little and thought it was normal and as long as the spotting stayed brown and only when I wiped I was happy. During the day the spotting had all but stopped. I have been working crazy hours lately so decided to come home from work early and try get a decent night sleep. DH and I climbed into bed at 9pm. I had been in bed for no more than 5 minutes when I felt a gush. First I thought I had wet myself (no idea why) or excess cervical fluid the way I had before my BFP.
> However by the time I walked the 5 feet from my bed to my toilet the blood was running down my leg (tmi sorry) and the amount of bright red blood that was pouring out of me was frightening. There was one small clot. Funnily enough I remained very calm and told my husband we were miscarrying. There was no way we were not. We did not go to ER as I felt there was nothing they could do. I emailed my RE he said it did not sound good but to come in for a scan as soon as I could on Friday morning. Before DH fell asleep I could see he had been crying and then in morning he had tears too. Broke my heart.
> So on Friday at 8am I was there for a scan and although still bleeding it was very light. My RE said he did not to expect to see anything so soon but the lining and depending on the thickness of the lining it would indicate the viability. He also mentioned that 9 out 10 women who bleed in the first trimester are actually ok.anyway while he was chatting to me during the scan he went very still and then started laughing. He found my sac (was not expecting it for this early) and said it could not be more perfect. Perfectly round with a large haze of placenta. There was a little dot that he anticipated will be the start of the fetal pole but is definitely too soon to confirm) and at the moment it is a perfectly viable pregnancy. Then I broke down. I had accepted we had lost our LO and then to have a hope again was almost too much. I am not sure how much of this emotional roller coaster I can handle. So I think I am just going to be a bleeder my entire pregnancy. He said a lot of women bleed until 17 weeks. He did not call it this, but he explain it to something similar to SCH. I hope it this and not the start of a miscarriage although the Dr was fairly confident all would be ok.
> 
> We have been brainwashed to believe all bleeding means the end. But as of today I am still pregnant with a beautiful unexpected picture of my sac. Still petrified and scared every time I go to the toilet. Spotting a little but spotting I can deal with. The gush I don't think I could handle again.
> 
> So beneath stay positive and don't let it get the best of you the way I have. You are very early to have you beta tested so let's hope you. Have awesome rising levels next week!!
> 
> 
> Almost forgot... Yay TTC!! 2 week wait roller coaster begins now!

Oh, my.. Sorry you have had to go through all this but yes it does give me hope and I hope all goes well!! So scary this can all be!!!


----------



## waitingongod1

It is scary. Never being pregnant before after trying for 3 years I thought ivf would be the scary part. I'm very Thankful to be pregnant off mine but I find it a very scary journey and ms very hard...on a better note I'm so happy to see so many getting pregnant here! Gives hopes to so many women!


----------



## beneathmywing

Not spotting this morning so fx it was just my cervix being irritated!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Pecks thanks for that story it does help

Beneath this is great news.


----------



## beneathmywing

ttcbaby117 said:


> Pecks thanks for that story it does help
> 
> Beneath this is great news.

My line is actually a lot darker today too!!! Such a relief. Hope this beta is rising nicely


----------



## MrsL4

Thinking ab all of yall - and so sorry to hear all the scares during the early weeks. I definitely understand.... We are 11 weeks on Monday and we haven't told that many people because we are just so scared - and I have a hard time even verbalizing plans with ppl or anything, because the fear can outweigh the joy sometimes (sad to say). I know everyone says to enjoy it, and I agree, but I still count down the days til the second trimester so I can breathe a bit easier. Infertility is so hard and the second you have a glimmer of hope, or even the definite bfp, you just cannot imagine loosing it.


----------



## Hopethisyear

MrsL - Wow 11 week already! You will be in 2nd trimester before you know it and able to relax a bit

Beneath - Yay for darker line!!


----------



## N8ie

Mrs L- I can't believe you are almost in your second trimester. &#128522; I'm so happy for you


----------



## tiffttc

Hi ladies 

Pecks wow what an emotional roller coaster to go through Iam so happy it was a happy out come 

Beneath yay the line is darker congrats 

Afm- so I rang my clinic last Friday and told them the test was negative (my clinic doesn't do betas just a pregnancy test and then a 7week scan I no weird right) so she was really apologetic which was nice I have managed to look on the bright side and hold myself together so she said that she will book an appointment with my doctor for the 3rd September to go through everything with him and see where we go from here she said next time they might do a FET or put me on the long protocol instead of the short protocol so we will see we might be able to do it again in October so Iam really hoping this works for us because I would only like one more child so my ds will have some company and a sibling to play with I hope all of the rest of ye ladies are doin well


----------



## ttcbaby117

beneathmywing said:


> ttcbaby117 said:
> 
> 
> Pecks thanks for that story it does help
> 
> Beneath this is great news.
> 
> My line is actually a lot darker today too!!! Such a relief. Hope this beta is rising nicelyClick to expand...

OMG that is so awesome!!!!!!!



MrsL4 said:


> Thinking ab all of yall - and so sorry to hear all the scares during the early weeks. I definitely understand.... We are 11 weeks on Monday and we haven't told that many people because we are just so scared - and I have a hard time even verbalizing plans with ppl or anything, because the fear can outweigh the joy sometimes (sad to say). I know everyone says to enjoy it, and I agree, but I still count down the days til the second trimester so I can breathe a bit easier. Infertility is so hard and the second you have a glimmer of hope, or even the definite bfp, you just cannot imagine loosing it.

Trust me if anyone understands what you are saying,we do! Do what you are comfortable with. 



tiffttc said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Pecks wow what an emotional roller coaster to go through Iam so happy it was a happy out come
> 
> Beneath yay the line is darker congrats
> 
> Afm- so I rang my clinic last Friday and told them the test was negative (my clinic doesn't do betas just a pregnancy test and then a 7week scan I no weird right) so she was really apologetic which was nice I have managed to look on the bright side and hold myself together so she said that she will book an appointment with my doctor for the 3rd September to go through everything with him and see where we go from here she said next time they might do a FET or put me on the long protocol instead of the short protocol so we will see we might be able to do it again in October so Iam really hoping this works for us because I would only like one more child so my ds will have some company and a sibling to play with I hope all of the rest of ye ladies are doin well

So sorry tiff!!!

Arm- well most of my OHSS has disappeared which is good but a part of me wants it to come back so I can know if I am pregnant! Lol crazy huh? Anyway I am not having any symptoms except sore swollen boobs which is probably from the crinone. I haven't tested but geez I want to know. At the same time a bfn would gut me right now. I guess at this point ignorance is bliss.....


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi girls!

pecks - that's so terrible that you had such a scare but I cannot believe the incredible outcome!! I'm so happy for you! 

BMW - awesome that you're getting darker lines! hopefully it's just that frozen embie taking a bit to thaw and snuggle in. I don't know if it this helps or hurts (I really do not want it to hurt!), but coming from the 'everyone is different' place - my beta was well over 200 when I had it first done (I think it was 11dp3dt) and that wasn't an indication on if it was gonna hang around or not. So it's probably less about where you start from and more about where you climb to! Yours will do great!!!

ttc - when is your beta?

MrsL - congrats to you for almost being in the 2nd tri!


----------



## ttcbaby117

The 17th. Seems like a world away!


----------



## beneathmywing

Wish2BMom said:


> hi girls!
> 
> pecks - that's so terrible that you had such a scare but I cannot believe the incredible outcome!! I'm so happy for you!
> 
> BMW - awesome that you're getting darker lines! hopefully it's just that frozen embie taking a bit to thaw and snuggle in. I don't know if it this helps or hurts (I really do not want it to hurt!), but coming from the 'everyone is different' place - my beta was well over 200 when I had it first done (I think it was 11dp3dt) and that wasn't an indication on if it was gonna hang around or not. So it's probably less about where you start from and more about where you climb to! Yours will do great!!!
> 
> ttc - when is your beta?
> 
> MrsL - congrats to you for almost being in the 2nd tri!

Thanks hun! My lines have been getting darker and darker since beta so I do think my embie just took its time to snug in!


----------



## bettybee1

Hope everyone is well :) 


Hope - have you had transfer today ? 


I can't belive mine hopefully will be Thursday ? 

Can anybody clarify this please my embies are day 5 one hatching one expanded blast

But they said start progesterone on sat which would make day 5 Wednesday but transfer is Thursday ? What has everyone else done ?? Xx


----------



## beneathmywing

bettybee1 said:


> Hope everyone is well :)
> 
> 
> Hope - have you had transfer today ?
> 
> 
> I can't belive mine hopefully will be Thursday ?
> 
> Can anybody clarify this please my embies are day 5 one hatching one expanded blast
> 
> But they said start progesterone on sat which would make day 5 Wednesday but transfer is Thursday ? What has everyone else done ?? Xx

My transfer was day six too but they still count it as day five.


----------



## Hopethisyear

I'm PUPO!!!!!! Getting ready to fly home now.


----------



## Hopeful Cat

Congrats Hope!!!!


----------



## wantingbubba7

Glad your lines are getting darker beneath... mine took a little while to get dark :) im now nearly 6 weeks. 

Congrats on being Pupo hope woohooo :) :) :) 

Hope everyone is well. 

As for me I had a big bleed scare and massive cramping yesterday I thought it was all over :( I went in for an ultrasound and baby is fine, no heartbeat detectable as yet but the dr did find a small blood clot that means I may continue to spot ... very scary but glad it didn't affect my baby!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

congrats, Hope!!!

glad the scare was nothing to worry about, wanting - the worrying never stops!

betty - I had a Day 3 transfer with assisted hatching, so I'm of no help.


----------



## bettybee1

Hope wahoo for been pupo !!! How many you transfer ? 

Sorry about the bleed scare hun !!!



Well transfers is tmro !! Can't belive it feels like it's come round really quick! Going to be thawing 2 with the hope to transfer 2 ! Fingered crossed ! Am in at 11:45 tmro but they said they will phone me at 10:00 about thaw report ! Nervous ! X


----------



## N8ie

All the best Betty. Hope the embryos stick.


----------



## beneathmywing

Wanting -- glad the baby is okay!!! Bleeding can be so scary:( I had a small bleed day af was due and with a low beta thought it was a chemical, but it stopped that night thank goodness!

Betty -- yayy one sleep!

Afm: my beta raised to 169 yesterday and we wanted it at a 140, so I am content! Scan is in 13 says at 6w4d!


----------



## Wish2BMom

awesome beta, BMW!!!


----------



## bettybee1

Beneath ! Great beta !!!! Woop !!! Not too long for scan :) although it will feel ages Away I bet! 

Thanks super nervous ! Haven't thought too much about it and now it's here patience is virtu ! 


By the way when people have had FET did they do another lining check on day of transfer ? 
Mine was 11mm Friday don't know if that's good or not as with frag cycles it's always been 14-15mm around trigger time?? X


----------



## MrsL4

beneath- so glad to hear your beta looks good! i bet you are counting down the days til that ultrasound!!! hopefully it comes soon enough :)

betty - i hope everything went smoothly today and you were able to rest the rest of the afternoon! fingers crossed for you, and congrats on being PUPO!


----------



## beneathmywing

bettybee1 said:


> Beneath ! Great beta !!!! Woop !!! Not too long for scan :) although it will feel ages Away I bet!
> 
> Thanks super nervous ! Haven't thought too much about it and now it's here patience is virtu !
> 
> 
> By the way when people have had FET did they do another lining check on day of transfer ?
> Mine was 11mm Friday don't know if that's good or not as with frag cycles it's always been 14-15mm around trigger time?? X

Thanks!!! I hope it comes fast.

Im sure they check lining again at transfer. I was a 10 before transfer but didnt ask what it was on the day of. Yours was an 11 so thats great!!! Congrats on beinv PUPO!



MrsL4 said:


> beneath- so glad to hear your beta looks good! i bet you are counting down the days til that ultrasound!!! hopefully it comes soon enough :)
> 
> betty - i hope everything went smoothly today and you were able to rest the rest of the afternoon! fingers crossed for you, and congrats on being PUPO!

Thank you!! Only 13 days! Lol


----------



## bettybee1

Well officially pupo ! Very strange ! Don't have any emotions at all they were crap at clinc didn't tell me much about them all I know is they looked very strange and not like I've seen before maybe it's coz there frozen ?


----------



## beneathmywing

bettybee1 said:


> Well officially pupo ! Very strange ! Don't have any emotions at all they were crap at clinc didn't tell me much about them all I know is they looked very strange and not like I've seen before maybe it's coz there frozen ?

Congrats!!! One of mine looks weird but they said it was because it hadn't fully recovered from that yet so I am sure thats the case with yours!! Take it easy.


----------



## N8ie

Congrats betty


----------



## bettybee1

Thanks ladies ! 
Hopefully they will stick xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

Congrats Betty!!!!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Congrats Betty! My clinic was the same way. I walked out of there kind of thinking, that was it?


----------



## waitingongod1

Congrats Betty!


----------



## MissCassie

Hi ladies,

I had my egg retrieval last Friday and 5 eggs collected and 4 fertilised and I ended up with 3 5 day blasts! I'm so excited I have a scan next Friday for a lining check and will.find out my transfer Date then. I can't believe I finally. Made it her! Especially since my last cycle my 3 embies stopped growing at day 3..

Hope your all going well :) xx


----------



## bettybee1

Well done cassie xxx


----------



## bettybee1

When are you testing hope xx


----------



## Hopethisyear

Cassie - great news!

Betty - maybe Saturday, I'm so nervous, but I know I can't hold out until my beta on wed. I'm having tons of cramping like AF is going to show any minute which worries me. Are you going to test early?


----------



## waitingongod1

Cassie -so happy for you! 

Hope- cramping is a good sign!


----------



## bettybee1

Hope - cramping is a good sign with My sons cycles I had very bad cramping for a few hours it was sharp Nd then just carried on mildly then 2 days later bfp! I was 9dpo so 4dp5dt ! So your there today lol


I will defo test early not buying loads of test this time though will just my ics! Xxx


----------



## beneathmywing

Thats great, Cassie!


----------



## Wish2BMom

congrats on PUPO, Betty!

cassie - that's awesome!!

Hope - cramps are great!!! I was SO convinced I was going to get AF and the progesterone was keeping it at bay.


----------



## Hopethisyear

I started a thread for post transfer symptoms if any wants to contribute :)

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/a...-post-ivf-dpt-symptoms-here.html#post35990759


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

So just a quick message to update on my scan I had yesterday.... 

It turned out to be bittersweet and not something I was expecting. I am pregnant with twins but one of them isn't going to make it as it is measuring too small, despite having a heartbeat. It is so horrible and I am so torn.... I am so delighted we have one healthy baby that is measuring right on time and had a wonderful heartbeat of 130 as that is all we ever dreamed, hoped and prayed for. But I am heartbroken that there is a 2nd beautiful baby that is there with a beating heart as well that I am going to miscarry... I understand it's mother nature's way and it has happened for a reason but it is so hard. At the same time I have to stay positive that the Dr is confident that baby number 1 is doing so well and will be our take home baby so that is amazing.

For the time being though I am pregnant with twins and it's going to take me some time to get over losing one. I have to go back for a scan in 3 weeks and by that time the Dr doesn't expect to see baby no. 2. I may bleed or spot a bit but he said most likely since it is up high in my uterus it will just be reabsorbed. Today I finally gave in and took my first anti nausea meds as it was just getting to be too much and my tummy gets big and swollen and bloated whenever I eat which is hard cause for it being so early it's a constant reminder that my body is growing 2 right now. But despite the sickness and everything else I am actually thankful for it as it's a reminder of how lucky I am to finally be pregnant. So for now I am sad but I am also over the moon and just hope and pray baby number 1 continues to grow healthy and strong.

I hope you are all doing well x


----------



## N8ie

White- I'm both happy and sad for you. Nature works in mysterious ways, congrats on being pregnant. Keeping you and the babies in my prayers


----------



## PecksTTC

White I completely understand how you feel.
I had another big bleed on Wednesday night to went to the dr again on Thursday. When he scanned me we found a strong heartbeat and fetal pole BUT there was another sac half the size the first one. He thought he could see a heartbeat but was not sure and it really was fuzzy. He thinks the reason I am bleeding is because of the vanishing twin. 
I should be sad about the twin but I am petrified for my strong baby and hope it survives through all this. 
Had another big bleed this afternoon with a rather large clot (tmi) and I really hope this is the end of my problems and baby A continues to fight. But I am too scared to believe yet. 
Official scan on Thursday so we will see then. On Friday we leave for a eastern med cruise. Taking my folks for their 50th wedding anniversary. Will either be celebrating and enjoying the knowledge we are carrying a fighter or I will be drowning my sorrows and enjoying the wine.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Aww white it is totally understandable what you are feeling.


----------



## bettybee1

White - I understand that's although your really happy about your strong baby that it's also very heartbreaking to hear about the other baby ! I knew you was pregnant with twins out of curiosity what was the babies Heart rate ? 


Peck- am really sorry you have been bleeding ? Did the doctor actually see a heartbeat ? Or was it a sac of blood ? Xx


----------



## PecksTTC

Betty doc said he could see the heartbeat but I was very very faint. I could see definitely see the tolk sac.


----------



## bettybee1

Peck - oh okah hun sorry ! How far on are you ? Xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

Pecks what does this mean. Praying all works out. 


afm- 10dp5dt- I just got a squinter of a bfp on a FRER. I was only able to hold my pee for 3 hours and I was drinking a ton of Gatorade so I don't know if that is why or if it is a chemical. Who knows. I'm not celebrating yet. I have been holding my pee and not drinking for another 3 hours but I have to go. Is this long enough?


----------



## bettybee1

?? 4dp5dt ??
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12.3 KB
Views: 26


----------



## Hopeful Cat

Congrats ttc!
I think i can see something Betty...maybe wait a few more days and then test again


----------



## beneathmywing

I see it Betty!!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

bettybee1 said:


> ?? 4dp5dt ??

I can totally see this! Awesome, Congrats hun!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Hopethisyear

Congrats Betty!!!!!!

AFM -7dp5dt and another BFN


----------



## N8ie

Congrats Betty.

I started my new round (minimal stimulation) today. I'm on clomid (2 tablets daily for 5 days) d3-d7 and Menopur (d3- 150iu, d5- 150iu, d7- 75iu) I'm going in on Friday to check if everything is going well. Hope this is the cycle that gives me a BFP


----------



## Wish2BMom

White and Pecks - I'm so sorry. I had another sac in with mine but it didn't develop beyond that. To see a heartbeat and know it's just not going to make it is tough. But I'm glad that you're also able to be over the moon for Baby A! congrats to you both - it's meant to be!

Betty - I see the squinter!

hope - keep hope!! :)

N8 - FX'ed for you this cycle!!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hope sorry to hear that hun, but my BFP didn't come till 10dp5dt and it was light so maybe it is just a late implanter

N8 - I remember you! Good for you to try again. I cant wait to see your BFP.


----------



## waitingongod1

N8- how exciting! Good luck!


----------



## tinadecember

Hi ladies,

I hope you don't mind me posting. I have just read the last 50 or so pages of this thread and would like to congratulate all of those who have gotten their BFPs! It seems like a super lucky thread to be in.

To the ladies who didn't get their BFP this time and to those going through tough times I send big hugs and good luck your way.

I am due to start stimming in around about a weeks time for our first round of IVF/ICSI. We are doing a short cycle so no down reg just straight into the stimming and I have my appointment this afternoon to be shown how to inject.

My husband has a low sperm count/motility but as far as I'm aware there are no problems with my bits, I ovulate normally and have been pregnant before. We already have a daughter who is 5 and have been trying for baby 2 for just over 2 years now, I'm hoping that all we need is some help for the sperm to meet the egg and we will have cracked it!

Sending all you ladies who are PUPO the best of luck x


----------



## ttcbaby117

Welcome Tinde! I am in BFP purgatory right now as I am waiting on my BETA results.....

I did the short protocol and I responded to it much better than being down regged, which is what they did on my first failed cycle. The short protocol is much less shots and it total I believe it was about 10 day of stimms. Good Luck and please let us know if you have any questions.


----------



## beneathmywing

Welcome, Tina!!! Lots of luck in your upcoming cycle!


----------



## bettybee1

Hello Tina :) good luck with your coming cycle :)


----------



## bettybee1

:thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## beneathmywing

Yayyy Betty!


----------



## bettybee1

:blush:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 9


----------



## bettybee1

Hope these are dark enough for 10dpo neeeeeeddd a frer !! Off to raid every chemist to find one ha!


----------



## tinadecember

They sure look positive to me Betty! 

Thanks girls for your welcomes. I've had my appointment this afternoon and was shown how to administer my first injections which will be Merional. Excited to get started now, only 7 days to go till my AF is due! 

X


----------



## N8ie

Welcome Tina and all the best with your cycle 

Betty- yay.


----------



## waitingongod1

Yah betty!!

Tina- welcome! How do you feel about the shots?

Cannot believe how many bfp we have on this thread! So happy for everyone :) cannot believe I am almost 11 weeks pregnant either! Still pretty sick but energy level is getting better


----------



## bettybee1

:blush:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## wantingbubba7

Betty, amazing lines.. what day past transfer are you today?


----------



## bettybee1

Thanks hope there ok can't remember feeling this paraniod about my lines last time ! 

Am 5dp5dt :) xxx


----------



## tinadecember

waitingongod1 said:


> Yah betty!!
> 
> Tina- welcome! How do you feel about the shots?
> 
> Cannot believe how many bfp we have on this thread! So happy for everyone :) cannot believe I am almost 11 weeks pregnant either! Still pretty sick but energy level is getting better


I'm of course feeling anxious about the shots but I don't think I would be human if I didn't feel a little nervous about it all. 

My husband is going to be giving them, I don't think I could do it myself.

Do I have anything to be worried about? x


----------



## N8ie

Betty the lines are looking great. Congrats


----------



## waitingongod1

Tina- nope nothing to worry about!


----------



## bettybee1

Tina - I would rather do injections myself ! There easy and dong hurt at all hun !!


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

Tina - do what works best for you. My husband gave me the majority of my shots but the last couple of days he was away so I had to give myself 3 injections at the same time and funnily enough they seemed to hurt less when I gave them to myself! You'll find spots that work better and what works best for you! Good luck - before you know it it'll be a distant memory! x


----------



## beneathmywing

Tiny -- Dh did my injections my first cycle, my second cycle I did them myself -- I agree they did hurt less when I did them! lol


----------



## ttcbaby117

betty congrats those are some wonderful lines!

BFN for me....I have some frozen embies but I am not sure what to do next. I was thinking of having them ccs tested. is it to late to get them tested after they are already frozen?


----------



## PecksTTC

TTC I am so sorry Hun. I was really holding thumbs for you. I think you can definitely get them tested. 
We will all get our rainbow baby's someday!!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Ttc - I'm sorry hun :hugs: I think you can still get them tested, but talk to your Dr.

Betty -congrats!

Tina - Honestly the shots aren't bad at all. I did them all myself.

AFM: Beta today was a BFN, so this FET didn't work :(


----------



## bettybee1

Hope so sorry hun :( 


Asm - my lines are same as yesterday don't know what's going on :( going to get some bloods done ! X


----------



## ttcbaby117

PecksTTC said:


> TTC I am so sorry Hun. I was really holding thumbs for you. I think you can definitely get them tested.
> We will all get our rainbow baby's someday!!

Thanks Pecks! I do hope you are right. I would love to get them tested.



Hopethisyear said:


> Ttc - I'm sorry hun :hugs: I think you can still get them tested, but talk to your Dr.
> 
> Betty -congrats!
> 
> Tina - Honestly the shots aren't bad at all. I did them all myself.
> 
> AFM: Beta today was a BFN, so this FET didn't work :(

Hope thank you! So sorry you have a BFN...it is just horrible this LTTTC mess. Why does it have to be so difficult?



bettybee1 said:


> Hope so sorry hun :(
> 
> 
> Asm - my lines are same as yesterday don't know what's going on :( going to get some bloods done ! X

Good luck Betty! I am praying this is it for you!


----------



## N8ie

Hope I'm so sorry


----------



## PecksTTC

Hope so devastated for you. But you have another tough frosty!!!!


----------



## waitingongod1

Ttc and hope- I'm so sorry :(

Peck- my lines never really got darker day to day. I really only saw differences when I waited every few day. Don't worry too much about it!


----------



## N8ie

Hope I'm so sorry.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hi ladies, have any of you heard of high E2 levels at trigger possibly affecting the implantation rate? I have been doing some research on this and have found many abstracts and journals which are showing huge evidence which states that level about 3000-4000 at trigger can hinder implantation. I am shocked at this discovery bc my E3 was 3400 at trigger and they almost had me do a freeze all bc I was showing symptoms of OHSS. In the end they decided to move forward but had I known that I would have insisted on a freeze all. Just curious if you ladies have any knowledge on this?


----------



## bettybee1

Ttc - yes yes yes !!!! It's not that's its high e2 levels its the drop after egg retrieval !!! 

Was you on estrogen supplements after egg collection ?? 


My 1st 2 cycles my e2 levels were high and after egg collection about 5days after I would get period symptoms by 10dpo my period had come both times ! Very early for me ! 
My 3rd time was put on estrogen and bang oregnant !


----------



## bettybee1

My beta yesterday was 51!!! At 12dpo don't know if it's good or not 

With Lillah - 15dpo it was 55

Joel- 12 dpo - 32 14dpo 109


----------



## ttcbaby117

bettybee1 said:


> Ttc - yes yes yes !!!! It's not that's its high e2 levels its the drop after egg retrieval !!!
> 
> Was you on estrogen supplements after egg collection ??
> 
> 
> My 1st 2 cycles my e2 levels were high and after egg collection about 5days after I would get period symptoms by 10dpo my period had come both times ! Very early for me !
> My 3rd time was put on estrogen and bang oregnant !

Oh I see, yes I was on estrogen report. It just seems that everything I am reading in the medical journals says that they are seeing a trend where having a higher E2 (above 3500) at trigger shortens the implantation window and does something to the endometrium which doesn't make it favorable to implantation.



bettybee1 said:


> My beta yesterday was 51!!! At 12dpo don't know if it's good or not
> 
> With Lillah - 15dpo it was 55
> 
> Joel- 12 dpo - 32 14dpo 109

I think you are good. I believe my dr told me they wanted to see at least 50 on 14dpo. We just have to wait for your next beta to see if it doubles, that is more what they are looking for. So far so good! You are pregnant betty! Huge congrats.


----------



## beneathmywing

That sounds good, Betty! Congrats!


----------



## bettybee1

Hi ladies well beta. Today was 248! At 15dpo 3 days after last one xx


----------



## Wish2BMom

wooohoooooo Betty!!! congrats!


----------



## bettybee1

Thanks let's hope for a healthy scan now :) just 2 weeks to wait impatiently !! X


----------



## N8ie

Congrats Betty.

Afm- tonight is my trigger shot night (pregnyl) and Wednesday its the gee retrieval. The eggs range in size from 17-20 and endometrial thickness is 9.9. I'm praying and hoping for the best.


----------



## MrsL4

awesome betty!! and good luck n8! this has been such a positive thread and i am so happy to hear everyones good news!


----------



## bettybee1

Wow n8ie that's seems to of come round quick !! 

How many follies you got your lining seems great x


----------



## N8ie

Betty- it feels everything is happening so quick (I'm not complaining) doctor said its close to 20, I didn't get the exact number. Hopefully we will have enough for freezing.


----------



## Wish2BMom

awesome, n8!!! good luck on Wed - that's a great number, i'm sure you'll have some for freezing!


----------



## N8ie

Wish- I hope so too. Thanks.


----------



## bettybee1

Wow that's loada for mild stim !! How many you get last time ? Egg collection Wednesday then ? Xx


----------



## N8ie

Betty- it was 19 eggs. After Wednesday I guess we will see if I'm doing day 3 or day 5 egg transfer. Will let you know


----------



## ttcbaby117

Wow N8 that is wonderful...you have a ton of eggs!!! that is great news....get our Gatorade ready!


----------



## N8ie

Ttc- the doctor says I respond 'too well' &#128514; thanks a yes I need Gatorade.


----------



## ttcbaby117

N8- yes I had the same problem. I guess it's a good problem to have. My after retrieval paperwork said to drink 32 of of Gatorade. Well I did,fell asleep and woke up with a swollen abdomen. I put down almost 2 liters of Gatorade and managed to pee out the fluid I had accumulated and I felt much better. It made a huge difference once I drank enough. Take care and drink tons.


----------



## bettybee1

N8ie - good luck today thinking of you xx


----------



## MissCassie

Well its official I am PUPO!! Cant Believe I finally made it to this stage. My official test date is the 7th September and it can't come quick enough.


----------



## N8ie

Thanks Ttc and Betty, I'm waiting to go in now. I'm so nervous.

MissCassie congrats.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Cassie -congrats on being pupo

N8ie - good luck


----------



## bettybee1

Good luck cassie !!! 

N8ie - good luck hun you wil be fine xxx


----------



## N8ie

ER is over, they struggled to find my veins and when they did the veins 'ran away' it was so painful.

I remember being unconscious woke up and they had 9eggs they say I was fighting them


----------



## MissCassie

Thanks ladies xx 
N8ie 9 is a great number! Hopefully you get some lovely frosties out of it!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Cassie - Awesome hun, rest up and let those embies snuggle in tightly! Fxed for you!!!!!


----------



## bettybee1

9 eggs is fine for mild stim !!! Well done xx


----------



## N8ie

Thanks ladies but I'm feeling so crappy, there were more eggs but I was fighting. DH says I was kicking and the doctor was worried it wasn't safe to remove more eggs because she could touch a nerve by mistake. &#128532;&#128532; I feel so sad. That I failed myself and DH. I don't understand why I was so restless. All I remember was when they were injecting me with midazolam and how they struggled to find good veins. It took 4 tries for them to find one. 

Hoping for the best from those 9, tomorrow I have to call the clinic.


----------



## myonechance

Following this thread again :) after the disappointment in June, I wasn't sure what we were going to do. I truly thought one try was going to be it. BUT after much discussion....We will try IVF one more time. And that will be it. So.....its looking like Oct/Nov. We are just trying to get the logistics and funds together :) Good to catch up with everyone :)


----------



## N8ie

Yay onemorechance- I'm glad you haven't given up. Wishing you all the best


----------



## Wish2BMom

myone!!! I'm so happy to see you!!! :friends: :hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

myone - that is so awesome! Congrats I think I will be doing my FET around that type so we can be buddies!


----------



## N8ie

Hello ladies

Today was my mock transfer, turns out I have a small cervix and they needed to dilate it. It was more uncomfortable than painful but after it was done it was sooo painful. DH had to rush me home, I even struggled to walk. I feel much better now. I even wanted to go for a run but from Dr Google it seems it's better not to risk it and just take it easy.

Monday is my transfer day, the embryos are looking good from what the doctor says. I will find out more on Monday. 

Hoping and praying that this cycle will bless DH and I with a baby or babies.


----------



## bettybee1

Aww I pray this is your cucle hun :) xxx


----------



## N8ie

Betty- thank you so much. How are you doing?


----------



## bettybee1

Am good thanks just in limbo well feel like it I'll be 5 weeks today but still getting odd cramps feeling sick, and breasts are starting to hurt but my scan isn't till 7th September !!! Boo!! I really want to book one this week but can't justify spending 100£ when am getting one in 10daya for free ! Lol xxx


----------



## N8ie

5 weeks? That's great. Just hold on until the 7th. All the best and I'm sure the cramps are nothing serious.


----------



## bettybee1

Thanks hun just hope bean is in there safe and sound and alive :D I guess this whole process takes ages I can wait till the 7th it's not going to change anything I guess going early! X


----------



## N8ie

She has to be safe and sound in there &#128522;. Wishing you all the best


----------



## Wish2BMom

n8 - good luck today!!! I hope everything goes swimmingly!


----------



## N8ie

Wish2BMom said:


> n8 - good luck today!!! I hope everything goes swimmingly!

Thank you. My ET was today and from the 9 retrieved eggs 4 fertilized. 4AA, 4AB, 4BA and 3BB. We decided to transfer 2 (the first two) and froze the 4BA. We are praying and hoping these beans stick&#128522;&#128522;. I'm officially PUPO &#128522;&#128522;. Wearing my socks and have my feet up. I'm taking tomorrow off work too.


----------



## Wish2BMom

eeeee!! PUPO, my favorite acronym!
How do you feel? I remember just feeling this sense of calm and contentedness wash over me. :hugs: to you!


----------



## N8ie

Wish2BMom said:


> eeeee!! PUPO, my favorite acronym!
> How do you feel? I remember just feeling this sense of calm and contentedness wash over me. :hugs: to you!


It feels great. I'm trying to enjoy this moment before I start freaking out about the 2ww


----------



## bettybee1

Congrats n8ie!! Give you hope your embies were fab mine were 5bb , 4bb before thaw! X


----------



## N8ie

bettybee1 said:


> Congrats n8ie!! Give you hope your embies were fab mine were 5bb , 4bb before thaw! X

Thank you. You also has great embies. I pray they both stick&#128522;


----------



## N8ie

Ladies, how soon can I POAS, last circle I didn't want to test but this time i want to. I'm currently 1dp5dt


----------



## Wish2BMom

I've heard it takes 10 days for the trigger to leave your system. So some ladies start testing right away to see the fall and then the secondary rise (hopefully). Or I'd say 5 or 6dpt.
I couldn't do it myself!! I waited until beta and I prob will this time too.


----------



## N8ie

Wish2BMom said:


> I've heard it takes 10 days for the trigger to leave your system. So some ladies start testing right away to see the fall and then the secondary rise (hopefully). Or I'd say 5 or 6dpt.
> I couldn't do it myself!! I waited until beta and I prob will this time too.

Thanks. Last time I didn't but this time I will. I think I will do it 4dptand on 5dpt


----------



## ttcbaby117

betty - thanks it is great to know your embie grade. I was worried about mine for my FET! The 7th will be here before you know it!

n8 - I think 5dp5dt is a good time to start testing but you still might get a bfn, just don't let it get you down as it is still a bit early.


AFM - (TMI ALERT) cycle day 9 after my failed IVF and I am still spotting gross black stuff. My entire af was kind black and brownish which had me worried. Now I just want this spotting to stop. Does anyone think this is something I should worry about. Yesterday I started having lower back pain but that isn't to bad now. 

Also, I wonder when I will ovulate if at all this month. Do you think the spotting will stop the ovulation....yes I still think I might actually get pg naturally after 6 years. I must be crazy LOL


----------



## N8ie

ttcbaby117 said:


> betty - thanks it is great to know your embie grade. I was worried about mine for my FET! The 7th will be here before you know it!
> 
> n8 - I think 5dp5dt is a good time to start testing but you still might get a bfn, just don't let it get you down as it is still a bit early
> 
> 
> AFM - (TMI ALERT) cycle day 9 after my failed IVF and I am still spotting gross black stuff. My entire af was kind black and brownish which had me worried. Now I just want this spotting to stop. Does anyone think this is something I should worry about. Yesterday I started having lower back pain but that isn't to bad now.
> 
> Also, I wonder when I will ovulate if at all this month. Do you think the spotting will stop the ovulation....yes I still think I might actually get pg naturally after 6 years. I must be crazy LOL

Did you let your doctor know about the color of AF? I hope it's nothing wrong.


----------



## Wish2BMom

I have no idea, ttc, but I'd call the doc too. Wonder if it's likened to a mc? i dunno...


----------



## ttcbaby117

I spoke with the on call dr and she is more concerned that I am still spotting on cd 9. So she want me to talk to my RE tomorrow and maybe go and have a scan. 

I do hope this isn't anything major like an ectopic which the on call dr did mention


----------



## Renaendel

It is good to have a scan just to be sure. As someone who has had repeat ectopic pregnancies I am all for it. Be safe and I hope this stops soon!


----------



## bettybee1

N8ie - I tested all day every day from 1dp5dt at 3dp the evening of I got a real squinter! But by 4dp morning ut was clear enough to see! Xx


----------



## Wish2BMom

good luck, ttc - I really hope it's nothing major.

question for you all re: IVF meds (and I asked this on the Sept/Oct thread too, sorry for the duplication for those who are on it)
Did you have to do any creative research or slicing/dicing to get your meds to be affordable? We just went with our regular provider for cycle 1 and I talked to them last night about cycle 2's order and we've already come close to hitting our max with cycle 1. So they can't cover the whole thing and what they can't cover can be upwards of 12k-13k. We can't afford that (who can??). So now I need to do some heavy research to try to find the right places for more affordable meds. Do you have any tips or tricks for me? 
I saw a lot of woman recommend IVFmeds.com, which is based in London. Of course, no US office is going to recommend getting drugs from anywhere overseas but I'm wondering if the UK ladies have used this before? drugs like Gonal-F are a fraction of the price and I just want to make sure they are reputable. It's really hard to tell. 
Stateside, I'm working with Apothecary by Design, who my IVF office is affiliated with and they can give me a bigger discount on some things. And thankfully, I think my office might have some samples of Gonal-F or something. 
This is just crazy. To think that I could possibly get the cost down to 3-4k instead of 12-13k shows that there is some nonsense going on in this industry....

any advice is welcome!! thank you!!


----------



## N8ie

bettybee1 said:


> N8ie - I tested all day every day from 1dp5dt at 3dp the evening of I got a real squinter! But by 4dp morning ut was clear enough to see! Xx

Thanks Betty, I think Saturday is the day.


----------



## Renaendel

I got mine from mdrx pharmaceutical care. https://www.mdrusa.com

It isn't much but they do guarantee 25% off their menopur and follistim automatically.


----------



## myonechance

Wish2BMom said:


> myone!!! I'm so happy to see you!!! :friends: :hugs:

Happy to see you too Wish! :hugs:


----------



## myonechance

Wish2BMom said:


> good luck, ttc - I really hope it's nothing major.
> 
> question for you all re: IVF meds (and I asked this on the Sept/Oct thread too, sorry for the duplication for those who are on it)
> Did you have to do any creative research or slicing/dicing to get your meds to be affordable? We just went with our regular provider for cycle 1 and I talked to them last night about cycle 2's order and we've already come close to hitting our max with cycle 1. So they can't cover the whole thing and what they can't cover can be upwards of 12k-13k. We can't afford that (who can??). So now I need to do some heavy research to try to find the right places for more affordable meds. Do you have any tips or tricks for me?
> I saw a lot of woman recommend IVFmeds.com, which is based in London. Of course, no US office is going to recommend getting drugs from anywhere overseas but I'm wondering if the UK ladies have used this before? drugs like Gonal-F are a fraction of the price and I just want to make sure they are reputable. It's really hard to tell.
> Stateside, I'm working with Apothecary by Design, who my IVF office is affiliated with and they can give me a bigger discount on some things. And thankfully, I think my office might have some samples of Gonal-F or something.
> This is just crazy. To think that I could possibly get the cost down to 3-4k instead of 12-13k shows that there is some nonsense going on in this industry....
> 
> any advice is welcome!! thank you!!

Going to follow this info Wish .....Dreading forking over the cash for this again! I don't have coverage for anything IVF related, so any info on saving is welcome in my book!:thumbup:


----------



## Wish2BMom

myone - call Apothecary by Design or look them up - www.apothecarybydesign.com

they really helped me yesterday. I haven't heard from anyone on overseas stuff yet, on any thread I've posted to. I didn't do more research into ivfmeds.com - you may want to look into that too.


----------



## waitingongod1

I am in the United States and my doctor ordered my ivf med from europe. My sisters doctor ordered hers from mexico. They are just so much more affordable.

I started testing 5dpo5dt. Got a faint positive on an early pregnancy test :)

Afm: going strong 13 weeks pregnant. Patiently waiting to find out gender :)


----------



## Wish2BMom

thank you, waiting!! And congrats on making it safely to the 2nd tri! are you wishing for team pink or blue?

myone - I forgot to mention that you can also look into Compassionate Care - it's another discount program that's based on where you live and your income. They have an online form (PDF) you can fill out and email (or fax) in with a copy of your W2 and you have an answer as to the level of discount you can receive within a couple of days. I applied yesterday and already heard today. I ended up getting the least discount - a 10% rebate on particular drugs - but that's fine by me. Paired with the samples from my office and what ABD was able to get me, my costs are under 3k. Still ridiculous as far as it's not like it's a sure shot, but wayyyyyyyy better than 13k.


----------



## N8ie

waitingongod1 said:


> I am in the United States and my doctor ordered my ivf med from europe. My sisters doctor ordered hers from mexico. They are just so much more affordable.
> 
> I started testing 5dpo5dt. Got a faint positive on an early pregnancy test :)
> 
> Afm: going strong 13 weeks pregnant. Patiently waiting to find out gender :)

Welcome back, I was so worried that you haven't posted in a while. My second ivf was done more or less the same time as your successful cycle so I feel I know you (crazy I know). How are you feeling these days?


----------



## bettybee1

Feeling really defeated :( 

Had scan today 5weeks +6 days only gestional sac and yolk sac to be seen no featal pole! They told me to come back in 2 weeks for re scan


----------



## wantingbubba7

Bettybee i had my first scan at 5w5d and all we could see is gest sac and yold sac.... nothing else as yet. 1 week later we heard the heart beat :) 

Seeing a yolk sac is great, dont give up hope yet xx


----------



## N8ie

bettybee1 said:


> Feeling really defeated :(
> 
> Had scan today 5weeks +6 days only gestional sac and yolk sac to be seen no featal pole! They told me to come back in 2 weeks for re scan

Betty- don't lose hope I'm sure it's ok, just like what wantingbubba said. Will keep you in my prayers but I'm sure things are fine.


----------



## Wish2BMom

agreed with Wanting - as long as that yolk sac isn't enlarged, you should be ok!


----------



## bettybee1

Thanks ladies ! Trying to hold out hope!!! 

With my daughter i was around 5+4 ish and there was just sac and yolk 

With my son at 6 week bang on there was heartbeat that's why am panicking but hopefully it's okay x


----------



## ttcbaby117

Wish2BMom said:


> good luck, ttc - I really hope it's nothing major.
> 
> question for you all re: IVF meds (and I asked this on the Sept/Oct thread too, sorry for the duplication for those who are on it)
> Did you have to do any creative research or slicing/dicing to get your meds to be affordable? We just went with our regular provider for cycle 1 and I talked to them last night about cycle 2's order and we've already come close to hitting our max with cycle 1. So they can't cover the whole thing and what they can't cover can be upwards of 12k-13k. We can't afford that (who can??). So now I need to do some heavy research to try to find the right places for more affordable meds. Do you have any tips or tricks for me?
> I saw a lot of woman recommend IVFmeds.com, which is based in London. Of course, no US office is going to recommend getting drugs from anywhere overseas but I'm wondering if the UK ladies have used this before? drugs like Gonal-F are a fraction of the price and I just want to make sure they are reputable. It's really hard to tell.
> Stateside, I'm working with Apothecary by Design, who my IVF office is affiliated with and they can give me a bigger discount on some things. And thankfully, I think my office might have some samples of Gonal-F or something.
> This is just crazy. To think that I could possibly get the cost down to 3-4k instead of 12-13k shows that there is some nonsense going on in this industry....
> 
> any advice is welcome!! thank you!!

Thanks!

I checked out freedomfertility.com but in the end got my meds locally because it was cheaper. They do ship but they are in Miami, Florida. South Miami pharmacy, which I think you can google. They do deliver and they give discounts so b/c I ordered so much stim meds I got my trigger for free and stuff like that.



Renaendel said:


> It is good to have a scan just to be sure. As someone who has had repeat ectopic pregnancies I am all for it. Be safe and I hope this stops soon!

Thanks! I appreciate it.



bettybee1 said:


> Thanks ladies ! Trying to hold out hope!!!
> 
> With my daughter i was around 5+4 ish and there was just sac and yolk
> 
> With my son at 6 week bang on there was heartbeat that's why am panicking but hopefully it's okay x

I wish I could help with this one, I will just keep everything crossed you will see a perfect lil bub in there next time around.

AFM - NO ECTOPIC! YIPEE!!!! So now that I have avoided that catastrophe....I feel better. I am still spotting but they seem to think b/c I had the chemical that it is just my body trying to get back to normal. So can anyone who has already had an ivf cycle that didn't work....how long did it take you to ovulate on your next cycle?


----------



## waitingongod1

Secretly team pink. But happy with either :) 

N8ie! I've still be reading along with you girls! 13 weeks in and still throwing up. Not a piece of cake but glad I'm here :) how are you doing? 

Betty- will be to thinking about you. 2 weeks is not easy to wait!


----------



## N8ie

waitingongod1 said:


> Secretly team pink. But happy with either :)
> 
> N8ie! I've still be reading along with you girls! 13 weeks in and still throwing up. Not a piece of cake but glad I'm here :) how are you doing?
> 
> Betty- will be to thinking about you. 2 weeks is not easy to wait!

I'm doing well, I think. Trying to stay positive. All the best and hope you stop throwing up soon. Congratulations again


----------



## bettybee1

N8ie -havre u testesd


----------



## N8ie

bettybee1 said:


> N8ie -havre u testesd

Betty- I chickened out, thinking maybe I will do it tomorrow or Monday.


----------



## Renaendel

Five months later..my cycle didn't get bumped again! I start stimulation meds tonight!


----------



## N8ie

Renaendel said:


> Five months later..my cycle didn't get bumped again!  I start stimulation meds tonight!

Yay, what protocol are you on? All the best


----------



## Renaendel

Starting Menopur 75iu and Follistim 300iu to stim. Ganirelix will be to stop ovulation. Then doxycycline for my retrieval antibiotic with methylprednisolone for my steroid (retrieval to transfer). Claritin if I wish for systemic histamine related inflamation, baby asprin mandatory. Finally Progesterone in Oil twice a day.

Crazy how much stuff there is.


----------



## crystal8

Renaendel said:


> Starting Menopur 75iu and Follistim 300iu to stim. Ganirelix will be to stop ovulation. Then doxycycline for my retrieval antibiotic with methylprednisolone for my steroid (retrieval to transfer). Claritin if I wish for systemic histamine related inflamation, baby asprin mandatory. Finally Progesterone in Oil twice a day.
> 
> Crazy how much stuff there is.

So many meds. I made a calendar because of how many there were and how some had to be taken on certain days, certain times, etc. But at least they will be controlling as much as they can instead of leaving it up to chance.


----------



## Renaendel

crystal8 said:


> Renaendel said:
> 
> 
> Starting Menopur 75iu and Follistim 300iu to stim. Ganirelix will be to stop ovulation. Then doxycycline for my retrieval antibiotic with methylprednisolone for my steroid (retrieval to transfer). Claritin if I wish for systemic histamine related inflamation, baby asprin mandatory. Finally Progesterone in Oil twice a day.
> 
> Crazy how much stuff there is.
> 
> So many meds. I made a calendar because of how many there were and how some had to be taken on certain days, certain times, etc. But at least they will be controlling as much as they can instead of leaving it up to chance.Click to expand...

Exactly this! I already have my first adjustment because of how completely the bcp suppressed me. You were right!


----------



## crystal8

Renaendel said:


> crystal8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renaendel said:
> 
> 
> Starting Menopur 75iu and Follistim 300iu to stim. Ganirelix will be to stop ovulation. Then doxycycline for my retrieval antibiotic with methylprednisolone for my steroid (retrieval to transfer). Claritin if I wish for systemic histamine related inflamation, baby asprin mandatory. Finally Progesterone in Oil twice a day.
> 
> Crazy how much stuff there is.
> 
> So many meds. I made a calendar because of how many there were and how some had to be taken on certain days, certain times, etc. But at least they will be controlling as much as they can instead of leaving it up to chance.Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly this! I already have my first adjustment because of how completely the bcp suppressed me. You were right!Click to expand...

I'm glad it didn't suppress you too much. For me bcp just shuts down my ovaries completely and they go to sleep lol.

I like the antagonist protocol, it allows them to completely control your lh instead of hoping lupron is doing its job. Menopur adds exactly what lh you need. The Ganirelix always made me feel flu-ish, but it definitely worked. Oh Ganirelix leaves welts behind just to be warned! It would burn and itch about 30 s after I injected it.

They'll adjust frequently depending on how fast you respond. I think that's the art part of ART. Each RE has their opinion about dosages and responses and what they want to see. But I can definitely see why REs like it better than IUI (other than the money :haha:).


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

Hey girls!

Sorry I am still reading along but I am so sick I am only ever on for a few minutes so generally not enough time to write! But I am here cheering everyone on and hoping for more and more BFPs! :)

I had my last scan with my clinic on Thursday and it was amazing. The scan before was so bittersweet because of the news about the 2nd baby so I left incredibly upset but this time I was so happy and relieved because my one baby is doing perfectly, measuring right on time and was dancing about for me to see - it was incredible. As the Dr said baby #2 is no more but we could still see the sac... Still I am officially done with my clinic and now just waiting for my referral. I am SO sick so not a lot happening and the last week has been a blur of nausea, throwing up and sleeping! But I am so grateful and know it won't last forever! 

Anyway send out lots of dust to those of you in the middle and start of your cycle, and to those in the 2ww I am so hopeful for you all! And to those ladies with your BFPs I hope you are all doing well - this really has been an incredibly lucky thread!

Take care - I am still reading but sorry if not around much for advice etc x


----------



## N8ie

WhiteOrchid24 said:


> Hey girls!
> 
> Sorry I am still reading along but I am so sick I am only ever on for a few minutes so generally not enough time to write! But I am here cheering everyone on and hoping for more and more BFPs! :)
> 
> I had my last scan with my clinic on Thursday and it was amazing. The scan before was so bittersweet because of the news about the 2nd baby so I left incredibly upset but this time I was so happy and relieved because my one baby is doing perfectly, measuring right on time and was dancing about for me to see - it was incredible. As the Dr said baby #2 is no more but we could still see the sac... Still I am officially done with my clinic and now just waiting for my referral. I am SO sick so not a lot happening and the last week has been a blur of nausea, throwing up and sleeping! But I am so grateful and know it won't last forever!
> 
> Anyway send out lots of dust to those of you in the middle and start of your cycle, and to those in the 2ww I am so hopeful for you all! And to those ladies with your BFPs I hope you are all doing well - this really has been an incredibly lucky thread!
> 
> Take care - I am still reading but sorry if not around much for advice etc x

Hi. I'm glad your little one did a show for you during the scan. &#128514; hope you feel better soon

Afm- I'm 6dp5dt and AF is due on the 8th while my beta is on the10th. I'm so nervous especially since I'm having AF type of cramps.


----------



## waitingongod1

White- it is so hard being sick...it's hard mentally to get through it especially when we've waited so long...I've been sick, throwing up, and tired too. Going on 13 weeks now..hope yours gets better soon!


----------



## bettybee1

White - gald everything is well 

Sickness is awful I had with both preg all way through you kind of get used to it! 


N8ie- TEST!!!!!!!!!!! Xx

I went for private scan today yes I know only 2 days after last one ! But little bean was there with flicker of heartbeat xxx


----------



## N8ie

bettybee1 said:


> White - gald everything is well
> 
> Sickness is awful I had with both preg all way through you kind of get used to it!
> 
> 
> N8ie- TEST!!!!!!!!!!! Xx
> 
> I went for private scan today yes I know only 2 days after last one ! But little bean was there with flicker of heartbeat xxx

Lol, I'm too scared to test&#128514;&#128514;. You went for a private scan? Aren't we impatient? Lol. I'm glad you saw your little bean.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Renaendel said:


> Starting Menopur 75iu and Follistim 300iu to stim. Ganirelix will be to stop ovulation. Then doxycycline for my retrieval antibiotic with methylprednisolone for my steroid (retrieval to transfer). Claritin if I wish for systemic histamine related inflamation, baby asprin mandatory. Finally Progesterone in Oil twice a day.
> 
> Crazy how much stuff there is.

Are you taking baby aspirin in TWW, had me stop after transfer.


----------



## Renaendel

Hopethisyear said:


> Renaendel said:
> 
> 
> Starting Menopur 75iu and Follistim 300iu to stim. Ganirelix will be to stop ovulation. Then doxycycline for my retrieval antibiotic with methylprednisolone for my steroid (retrieval to transfer). Claritin if I wish for systemic histamine related inflamation, baby asprin mandatory. Finally Progesterone in Oil twice a day.
> 
> Crazy how much stuff there is.
> 
> Are you taking baby aspirin in TWW, had me stop after transfer.Click to expand...

No I don't go off it after transfer or even early pregnancy. It is listed as a daily constant med like my prenatal and prescription folic acid. There is a lot of stuff associated with my HLA haplotype so I think she is just covering bases.

Betty, waiting, white, I hope the sickness can treat you better soon.

N8ie - fxfxfxfx


----------



## wantingbubba7

Anyone heard from Pecks? How are you going?


----------



## N8ie

wantingbubba7 said:


> Anyone heard from Pecks? How are you going?[/QUOTE
> No she has been quiet.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Renaendel said:


> Starting Menopur 75iu and Follistim 300iu to stim. Ganirelix will be to stop ovulation. Then doxycycline for my retrieval antibiotic with methylprednisolone for my steroid (retrieval to transfer). Claritin if I wish for systemic histamine related inflamation, baby asprin mandatory. Finally Progesterone in Oil twice a day.
> 
> Crazy how much stuff there is.

I am so excited that you finally get to start! How much Claritin are you taking? When do you start taking it?



bettybee1 said:


> White - gald everything is well
> 
> Sickness is awful I had with both preg all way through you kind of get used to it!
> 
> 
> N8ie- TEST!!!!!!!!!!! Xx
> 
> I went for private scan today yes I know only 2 days after last one ! But little bean was there with flicker of heartbeat xxx




N8ie said:


> bettybee1 said:
> 
> 
> White - gald everything is well
> 
> Sickness is awful I had with both preg all way through you kind of get used to it!
> 
> 
> N8ie- TEST!!!!!!!!!!! Xx
> 
> I went for private scan today yes I know only 2 days after last one ! But little bean was there with flicker of heartbeat xxx
> 
> Lol, I'm too scared to test&#128514;&#128514;. You went for a private scan? Aren't we impatient? Lol. I'm glad you saw your little bean.Click to expand...

OMG how wonderful, see the lil bub is doing great!



Renaendel said:


> Hopethisyear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renaendel said:
> 
> 
> Starting Menopur 75iu and Follistim 300iu to stim. Ganirelix will be to stop ovulation. Then doxycycline for my retrieval antibiotic with methylprednisolone for my steroid (retrieval to transfer). Claritin if I wish for systemic histamine related inflamation, baby asprin mandatory. Finally Progesterone in Oil twice a day.
> 
> Crazy how much stuff there is.
> 
> Are you taking baby aspirin in TWW, had me stop after transfer.Click to expand...
> 
> No I don't go off it after transfer or even early pregnancy. It is listed as a daily constant med like my prenatal and prescription folic acid. There is a lot of stuff associated with my HLA haplotype so I think she is just covering bases.
> 
> Betty, waiting, white, I hope the sickness can treat you better soon.
> 
> N8ie - fxfxfxfxClick to expand...

I went off of the baby aspirin on the day of my trigger and then restarted the day of my transfer.


----------



## Renaendel

just one Claritin every morning, and I have to be on it for a minimum of two weeks before xfer.


----------



## waitingongod1

I am on baby aspirin till I have my baby :)


----------



## bettybee1

And I was taking apsrin till 1 week after bfp! 

I was gunna take it till 12 weeks but had wisdom teeth out so didn't want to bleed ! 

With my last pregnancy I was on it till 38week I had a very bad haemorrage after his birth I still belive the asprin was something to do with it aswell as other factors x


----------



## Wish2BMom

n8 - not long now!!! good luck! AF-like cramps are a really good sign!

betty - i'm so glad you saw bubs, I'm sure your mind is more at ease now

ttc - Thank you for the info on Freedom. Just FYI, when you go through this again - my RE office said that ABD is even cheaper than they are. 
re: AF after m/c - it took me 5 weeks and 2 days to have my next AF, after a D&C, though. I don't know if that makes a difference or not. Then my last AF came in 25 days.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Thanks wish! What is abd?


----------



## Wish2BMom

Apothecary by Design - they are based out of Portland, ME


----------



## N8ie

Hi ladies

I'm 9dp5dt, I POAS and it came back POSITIVE.&#128522;&#128522;&#128522; I'm over the moon but now worried about the beta tomorrow. 

Thank God I'm finally pregnant. It feels so unreal


----------



## bettybee1

Woop congrats so happy for you !!!!ekkkkkk


----------



## N8ie

bettybee1 said:


> Woop congrats so happy for you !!!!ekkkkkk

Thank you.


----------



## waitingongod1

Yah n8ie!!!! So happy for you!


----------



## wantingbubba7

Yay N8ie congrats :) :) x


----------



## N8ie

Hi ladies

Just an update on my side, my first beta was 112 and today I got my second one which is 378. I'm happy, I was so worried. My scan is for the 29 of September.

Baby dust to all&#128536;


----------



## bettybee1

Congrats n8ie fab number !!!! :) woop !!!


----------



## bettybee1

Saw baby 10.5mm crl ! It's heart was flickering away lovely :) can't belive it
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Renaendel

Such good news guys! Greats betty and N8ie!


----------



## ttcbaby117

beautiful Betty! What an amazing picture!


----------



## beneathmywing

Great news Betty and N8ie!


----------



## Wish2BMom

awwww, yay Betty!!


----------



## N8ie

Betty- wow, what an amazing pic. Thanks for sharing with us and congratulations again


----------



## wantingbubba7

This thread has gone quiet.. how is everyone going? 

Any news on our pregnant ladies?


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

Hey ladies!

I'm still here reading but still so sick :( I figure it has to end soon right?!?! I was sick with my DS til I was 20 weeks but hoping and praying this doesn't last as long. I am finishing my anti nausea meds on Friday and not getting any more prescriptions for it so that should be interesting.... I'll have been on the max dose for 6 weeks by then and don't like to take anymore. Despite being on them I am still nauseous all day every day and every couple of days throw up a few times :( I am exhausted from it but I keep telling myself "it's only puke.... and it's for a great cause". I think of poor ppl with cancer going through chemo etc who feel like this :( At least I know as horrendous as it is it truly is for the best reason ever...

I am just past 12 weeks so delighted about that :) I hope you are all doing well x


----------



## Renaendel

WhiteOrchid, your nausea sounds so bad. Sorry you have to suffer like this. I hope you don't have to wait until 20 weeks this time to get some relief.

Wantingbubba7, I know, so quiet. I hope the rest of you are ok. We transferred two of our embryos yesterday and are hoping the last three can make it to freeze. Felt really good after all these months to finally Mark myself as PUPO on the front page.


----------



## bettybee1

White sorry. Your been sick&#55357;&#56887;

Am 8+4 today ! I've been nauseous from 6 weeks then 7 weeks vomiting several times a day I feel vile ! I've also been given tablets but they don't like you to take any really if you cAn help so if I feel I can't stop been sick I'll take one they don't do. A right log anyway! I seem to have respite from 14:00 -1800 where its not as bad strange ! X


----------



## N8ie

Wanting- thank you for awakening the group. It has been too quiet. How are you doing?

White- I'm so sorry to hear about how sick you have been. Congrats on entering the second trimester. I'm looking forward to that so that I can breath. I'm on the halfway mark, today I'm exactly 6 weeks pregnant.

Ranaendel- praying that embies stick, congratulations on being PUPO and please take it easy. 

Betty- hi, hope you are well


----------



## N8ie

Ladies, I went for my scan today and saw the baby and heard the heartbeat (120) my little one is due May 20th. What a beautiful sight
How's everyone doing?


----------



## bettybee1

Aww fantastic n8ie congrats !!! 


I've got bad morning sickness really struggling both tablets I've been putt on don't stop me been sick just knock me out!!! Arghhh xx


----------



## N8ie

bettybee1 said:


> Aww fantastic n8ie congrats !!!
> 
> 
> I've got bad morning sickness really struggling both tablets I've been putt on don't stop me been sick just knock me out!!! Arghhh xx

I'm so sorry to hear about the morning sickness, I have been lucky not to have it. I'm just having cravings which results in me eating a lot &#128513;


----------



## bettybee1

Haha lucky you lol !! Yeah I get super Hungary when am preg! Although at the moment I can only eat bland food! Yuk ! Xx


----------



## N8ie

bettybee1 said:


> Haha lucky you lol !! Yeah I get super Hungary when am preg! Although at the moment I can only eat bland food! Yuk ! Xx

Hope you get better soon.


----------



## wantingbubba7

Hey everyone hope you are all well. 

Little update on me :) I've had so much going on ! 
My BP has been playing up so the hospital has put be on low dose aspirin just in case of Pre Eclempsia. I ended up doing a 24 hr blood pressure monitor and my results came back fine - average BP is 117/75 :) so looks like I have white coat hypertension so I just get nervous before any sort of dr appt. 

I also did a Glucose test just before 14 weeks as IVF babies are apparently high risk for these things. Shock horror it came back positive that I have Gestational Diabetes. I bawled my eyes out :wacko: but turns out its not to bad I just check my blood sugar 4 times a day and control with diet and exercise. So no insulin for me at the moment. I hope I can keep it that way. Just no cake, lollies, soft drink or takeaway of another 6 months ahhhh haha all I want is pizza. 

I've also lost 12 kg from being so sick... thankfully I am feeling better and eating a much better diet :)

Just thought I'd say hello again ! Hope you are all well. Would love an update on your all :) x


----------



## N8ie

Wantingbubba- I'm sorry about the gestational diabetes, they say it normally goes away after going going birth. Congrats on being 15w3days pregnant.


----------



## waitingongod1

miss everyone, any updates?

22 weeks pregnant here! can't believe it most days. We are having a boy. Bennett Andrew :)


----------



## wantingbubba7

I'm also having a boy :D I'm currently 18+5 :D having my morphology scan on Thursday cant wait to see him again ! 

Nothing else for me.... time needs to hurry up haha 

Hope everyone else is well :) 

xx


----------



## Renaendel

Wow I can't believe you guys are half way through your pregnancies. Time goes so fast! Grats on your little boys.


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

Waiting - that's my son's name!! Best name ever - I love it! :)

So exciting to have 2 little boys coming along... I'm 19 weeks tomorrow, scan on Tuesday but we are staying team yellow!

Hi to everyone - I hope you are all well... I'm still sick :( But slowly getting there provided I stay on the meds! Hugs to you all x


----------



## bettybee1

Congrats guys glad your all well !! 

Am nearly 16week ! And we're having a GIRL !! Xx


----------



## WhiteOrchid24

That's so cool!! It's funny cause I was just wondering if with IVF there is still a clear mix of boys and girls or whether there is a higher rate of one particular sex.... We should start a poll and find out but so far it seems pretty mixed :)


----------



## bettybee1

Well my last one was a boy :D xx


----------



## N8ie

Waiting- you are already more than halfway through. Wow, congratulations on being team blue. You have chosen such a beautiful name too.

Wanting- a boy too, wow. Congratulations, all the best for Thursday.

White- you are almost halfway there, congrats. I'm also team yellow. Hope you get better soon

Betty- congrats on team pink, a baby girl. 

Afm- I'm 12w5d and we are planning on staying team yellow. The pregnancy has been ok, I hardly had any MS but the cravings have been killing me as a result I have gained weight. I have a bump already but I'm still hiding it. Only DH and a close friend know. 

Keep well ladies


----------



## tiffttc

Heya ladies I haven't been on this in awhile so I have to catch up on all yer progress I can't believe all the pregnancies congrats everyone 

Afm- I had a failed cycle in July so we have saved up every penny and decided to try again this time they have changed me to the long protocol so af arrived on the 4th of October and day21 I started Synarel nasal spray two sprays in the morning and two sprays in the evening I hate it it irritates my nose so I started my puregon yesterday 150ui so I have to stick with these until my appt Tuesday to see how many follices we have I have to do a fresh cycle again as we got nothing to freeze the last time &#55357;&#56852; so Iam hopeful we might get some frosties :cold::cold: this time as my dr said that this cycle will give us more eggs so it's an annoying waiting game but hopefully this time might be it for us #positivethinking rant over is there anybody else going through ivf this month looking for a cycle budding &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## wantingbubba7

Hi everyone, just thought I'd pop in and say hello and open this thread again. I miss hearing how everyone is going :) 

Pregnant ladies... how is everything going? 

For the ladies still on the IVF roller coaster, I sincerely hope that 2016 is your year for that BFP!!! xx


----------



## bettybee1

Hello wanting hope your okay ? Is your blood pressure okay now ? 

Am nearly 22 weeks! Unbelievable had big scan last week everything was good she's measuring ahead! 

Hope all Ivf ladies are okay xxx


----------



## wantingbubba7

Bettybee, glad all is going well :) over half way now !! Its home stretch time woohooo !! And you're having a little girl :cloud9:

I'm fine thank you for checking. I check my BP everyday at home now and its always ok... usually about 120/70 or lower but every time I go to the hospital for a check up its high so last week I was checked for pre eclempsia etc. All good though :D I'll just have to get used to it. Better to be safe then sorry. I'm 25 weeks today :D


----------



## wantingbubba7

Hi Ladies, just checking in to see how we are all going? 
I'm looking at getting induced in 2 weeks. Anyone had their babies yet or close to it? 

Hope you are all doing well xx


----------



## bettybee1

Hi wanting !! 

Am 33 weeks ! My waters went at 29weeks and I'll be getting induced or elective section at 36 weeks! What ever I decide! 


Hope your well x


----------



## wantingbubba7

Anyone around anymore ? Randomly thought of this group and thought I'd pop in and say hi. 
I have two babies now .. a 2 year old and a 7 month old.


----------

